# LA TORMENTA QUE VIENE. (HILO PREPARACIONISTA 2022-2023)



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2021)

Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.

En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.

Me voy a permitir comenzando colgando un video sobre alguien que cuenta su experiencia de sobreviviente en caso de problemas. Aviso, no se va aparecer al video, simplemente se pueden sacar algunas ideas del mismo y se desarrolla en un entorno urbano. Aunque lo considereis un magufo aconsejo el visionado o la escucha.

Se agradecen ideas que de verdad puedan ser implementadas sin mucha dificultad, suerte.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## ray merryman (21 Sep 2021)

De primero de mad-maxismo y supervivencia....no hagas caso de lo que diga JL.
A partir de ahí acepta consejos.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> De primero de mad-maxismo y supervivencia....no hagas caso de lo que diga JL.
> A partir de ahí acepta consejos.



De verdad que te aconsejo ver el video.

Empecemos:

Cosas normales que hay que tener relacionado con la comida: me gustaria empezar explicando que creo que a cadena de suministros que actualmente afecta a materiales industriales va a acabar en problemas de suministros alimenticios de todo tipo, y sera algo muy rapido, algo parecido a la locura que se dio en la pandemia pero con la diferencia de que en muchos casos no habra reposicion, y si se produce los precios se van a ir al cielo.

Da igual donde vivas, piso pequeño, casa, bloque... esto es indiferente, es muy recomendable tener una despensa lo mejor surtida posible, no solo de arroz y legumbres, en nuestro caso, todos los que estamos aqui podemos almacenar sin muchos problemas una cantidad decente de latas. Tienen una ventaja innegable, el producto esta ya cocinado, la variedad es inmensa, son muy faciles de transportar y almacenar, el consumo esta garantizado, si pasan dos años o tres y no han servido se pueden usar sin problemas, son baratas.

Tener unas 30 latas por unidad familiar pude ser la diferencia entre verse en un supermercado en una situacion de panico con el riesgo que supone, o estar tranquilamente en casa viendo peleas y saqueos en las calles. El objetivo de todo esto es no tener la necesidad de salir, la calle siempre es un peligro y se debe evitar sobre todo en los primeros momentos.

Dentro del surtido a comprar recomiendo tener latas de leche condensada y de algun tipo de fruta en almibar, no todo tiene que ser fabada o garbanzos y tarde o temprano el cuerpo pedira algo dulce. La leche condensada fundamental, si es posible en latas pequeñas.

Guardar las latas en una estanteria de un armario y olvidarse de ellas, su mision es simplemente el apoyo que se necesita en caso de panico.

Una cosa muy importante, el que empiece a prepararse, yo lo estoy haciendo, debe tener en cuenta que esto es una carrera donde se esta solo, sobre todo si vives en una gran ciudad, no se cuenta a nadie, no se le dice a nadie, incluidos familiares, NADIE, no se presta ni se regala nada a nadie y menos a amigos o vecinos, y nunca, en ningun caso, hablaremos publicamente de la necesidad de crear una despensa por si pasa algo, es simplemente ponerte una diana. El ejercicio de prepararse es de la familia directa ynunca nadie debe ver nada acumulado.

Cuando llegue la tormenta hay que ser invisible, sobre todo los primeros momentos. 

Otro dia sigo.


----------



## pobre_pringao (21 Sep 2021)

butano para un mes o dos

agua potable

agua para fregar y lavarse

alimentación

higiene

limpieza

botiquín

gestión de residuos.

¿me dejo algo?

Si, un barreño grande para lavar ropa.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (21 Sep 2021)

Papel wc


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Sep 2021)

condones para cuando cambies latunes por servicios sexuales


----------



## pobre_pringao (21 Sep 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> condones para cuando cambies latunes por servicios sexuales



tengo un montón caducados, pero dan el pego con poca luz.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Sep 2021)

Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
-Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
-Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
-Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
Miel, 8 kg, nunca de supermercado, literalmente eterna y con usos no solo alimenticios sino sanitarios. Miel hay que tener si o si.

Esta lista que poco a poco ire completando esta pensada sobre todo para las personas que viven en ciudades y que tienen como objetivo quitarse de enmedio si la situacion es grave, que lo sera, en un lugar como Madrid, Sevilla o Barcelona, la calle se volvera peligrosa y se debe pisar lo imprescindible aunque el real objetivo es pisar cero durante todo el tiempo que sea posible, y por favor recordad, hay que ser como un fantasma, nadie debe saber de nuestra existencia en el momento en que se produzca descontrol social, eso lo explicare mas adelante.


----------



## abdecker (22 Sep 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> condones para cuando cambies latunes por servicios sexuales



Los servicios sexuales a pelo, para preñar y repoblar la tierra


----------



## pobre_pringao (22 Sep 2021)

por casa tenemos un cargador solar pal móvil. Lleva linterna incorporada. También tengo el Campingaz de toda la vida.


----------



## SineOsc (22 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
> -Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
> -Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
> -Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
> ...



Por qué nunca miel de supermercado?


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Sep 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Por qué nunca miel de supermercado?



La miel no solo aporta nutrientes y azucares naturales, por su composicion puede servir perfectamente como medicina, de hecho es un antibiotico natural, no solo ingerido sino usandola sobre una herida o quemadura, eso si, solo miel sacada en frio y sin ningun proceso extractivo que no sea mecanico. La miel de supermercado normalmente esta adulterada, pero en el caso de que de verdad no lo este te encuentras con el problema de la extraccion a altas temperaturas lo que la convierte en mero azucar, melaza. La miel en ningun caso debe superar los 40º.


----------



## SineOsc (22 Sep 2021)

pero en caso de apocalipsis sólo tengo acceso a miel del super, la que pueda saquear, esta no sería úitl? entiendo que aunque azucarada podría aguantar igual no?


----------



## pobre_pringao (22 Sep 2021)

No consigo almacenar cerveza por más que lo intento.


----------



## seneskal (22 Sep 2021)

Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......


----------



## mike69 (23 Sep 2021)

Vale muy bien.

Y cuando calentamos la fabada, ¿cómo lo hacemos para que no le dé el tufillo al vecino?  

Dos semanas sin comer y tu vecino es capaz hasta de oler tus pedos, no digamos ya de los castañazos que te pegues que los oirá a través del muro medianero Paco de mier. 

Buen jilo.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Sep 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......



Entiendo lo que dices, pero no va aser asi, no se trata del madmax, es otro caso, ruptura de stock, se esta produciendo, es un hecho, no es magufada, no es para un futuro lejano, es para ya y puede ser desde temporal dos tres semanas a dos o tres meses, lo que salga de ahi no lo se, pero desde luego no me va a pillar agobiado corriendo a un super en momentos de panico, olvida lo que paso con el covit, esto va aser muchisimo peor.

La miel sirve perfectamente la de super, pero casi todo lo que ponga tendra una doble funcion, por un lado tener lo suficiente en caso de crisis y que sea facil cambiarlo por algo que necesitemos. Luego hablare de algo basico, el botiquin.


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.
> 
> En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.
> 
> ...



Ese no es sobreviviente
si acaso habra sobrevivido a un atracón de panceta


----------



## cerilloprieto (23 Sep 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......



Pues se hará lo mismo que hicieron incas, aztecas, egipcios, etc , con las ruinas de infraestructuras que se encontraron. Se hará el indio, el moronegro y el simio sobre ellas. La historia se repite cíclicamente.


----------



## BHAN83 (23 Sep 2021)

la gente ha visto demasiadas pelis de zombis.

en caso de problemas las ciudades solo se vacian en las peliculas.

en el mundo real tenemos los ejemplos de libia e irak, se abandonaron las ciudades? claro que no.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Sep 2021)

Toca un poco de que tener en el armario de las medicinas. 

Aconsejo urgencia en este tema, soy de Andalucia, aqui ya no te venden paracetamol ni ibuprofeno del barato sin receta, solo tienes acceso al mismo de marca, mucho mas caro, lo dicho, la cadena de suministro se esta rompiendo y determinadas cosas o van a escasear o el precio se va a disparar.

Hay que tener tanto paracetamol como ibuprofeno, nada de una caja, minimo 4 de cada, no os preocupeis por la fecha de caducidad de los medicamentos, funcionan perfectamente pasados de fecha incluso años, lo unico tenerlos bien guardados lejos de calor o frio y sin luz directa.

Una de las cosas que hay que tener es antibiotico, si o si, es lo que puede significar la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte, aqui todo lo que podais conseguir es poco, creo que de aqui a poco ni con receta te lo van a dar.

Hay que tener tanto alcohol como agua oxigenada, dos de cada minimo, son muy buenos por su versatilidad de usos no solo en heridas, puede servir para mil cosas.

Lo demas, lo clasico, aunque tendria desde vendas hasta esparadrapo.

Repito, esto es para gente de ciudad, si teneis una medicacion especifica haceos con una buena cantidad, en mi caso guardo varias cajas de antiestaminicos y aerosoles.

Va a ser mas peligroso la falta de medicamentos que de comida, aunque el panico se puede desatar por ver estanterias vacias y un supermercado no es el mejor sitio para estar en caso de ruptura de stock, os recuerdo que cuando empiecen a faltar cosas se producira una reaccion en cadena y todo sera muy rapido. 

Seguiremos otro dia con un tema importante, la energia en casa.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Sep 2021)

Calentar un piso de una gran ciudad no es demasiado complicado, pero tiene sus riesgos y hay que ser cuidadoso.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que nos podemos encontrar en un escenario de invierno frio sin flujo electrico durante bastante tiempo con las correspondientes intermitencias.

Vamos a lo facil, tener siempre para las camas sabanas alpinas, eso y un edredon dan para que la sensacion termica sea muy agradable independientemente del frio que tengamos en la habitacion.

Elementos a tener para calentarnos de dia: un cubo de metal, una tapadera de rejilla, varias baldosas o algo que aisle del suelo.
para tener un brasero, este estara compuesto de picon o de restos de carbon, se puede comprar en supermercado en bolsas que se encenderan dentro del cubo, que siempre estara tapado y que funciona como un radiador de calor.

El cubo sobre las losas que lo aislan del suelo debe colocarse bajo una mesa y sobre ella colocar una manta que la cubra completamente, si hemos creado una mesa camilla clasica, pero tiene una funcion basica y es que el dioxido de carbono se acumule abajo y salga lo menos posible, esto sirve para mantener un zona caliente sin mayor problema.

Nunca jamas se debe intentar calentar una habitacion con este sistema sin mesa camilla, ni dormitorio ni nada, el cubo siempre debe permanecer tapado con su rejilla y su manta, el calor que se consigue debajo es considerable, la idea de calentar un piso o una habitacion al completo sin energia electrica es extremadamente peligroso, no lo hagais nunca, os hablo a los urbanitas, os va la vida en ello.

En ningun caso dejar abierto el cubo y al final abrir ventanas, para sacar los restos de dioxido de carbono. NUNCA jamas dormir en la misma habitacion que el brasero, es el camino a la muerte.

Esta forma de calentarse la he usado y he visto usarse durante muchisimo tiempo y el resultado es espectacular si se toman las medidas adecuadas.

No recomiendo usar butano para calentar con estufa, presenta los mismos problemas que un brasero, puede matarte, y el gasto energetico en tiempo de escasez es inasumible, el butano tiene otras funciones de las que hablare mas adelante.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (24 Sep 2021)

Veo que no habéis colgado el enlace de:

Julian 545 

Más allá de lo friki que pueda ser o no, todo lo que aconseja lo demuestra en experiencia propia. Solo por eso hay cosas interesantes.

Preparacionismo, a mi modo de ver, tan solo es estar preparados para vivir como nuestros abuelos. 
Si se tiene esa mentalidad, lo más difícil ya esta hecho.


----------



## Javiersinmiedo (24 Sep 2021)

MUST SEE!!!!! MIRAD ESTE VIDEO TODOS.... VITAL IMPORTANCIA........SI ESTO ES CIERTO AGARRAOS A LAS CALANDRACAS....

" Agricultores de EEUU son forzados a destruir sus cultivos. Se esta montando una escasez alimentaria para los proximos meses? "



P.D: Crisis: - BP se prepara para racionar las entregas de combustible mientras algunas estaciones de servicio cierran por problemas de suministro


----------



## RvD (24 Sep 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> No consigo almacenar cerveza por más que lo intento.



Lo que pasa es que se equivoca de depósito. Se empeña en almacenarla dentro de usted y claro...al cabo de un rato hay que expulsarla..

Que no...que no !... que no es así la cosa !.. Hay que dejarla en las latas, hombre.


----------



## cinamomo (24 Sep 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> butano para un mes o dos
> 
> agua potable
> 
> ...



Cerillas
Velas
Cordel, cuerda, alambre
Estaría bien que fueras actualizando la lista, sería de utilidad.
Gracias por el hilo.


----------



## pobre_pringao (24 Sep 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......



Hay mucha juventud formada. Juventud dispuesta pero bloqueada. Yo mismo tengo formación agrícola, aunque curre de otra cosa. Abandoné la agricultura allá por el 98-99, porque prefiero cotizar en régimen general que cotizar en el REA. Además, ahora curro a a la sombra y con aire acondicionado. Y con mucha menos responsabilidad.

Si hubiese una emergencia agroclimática, y pidiesen técnicos con urgencia, yo sería el primero. Y estoy seguro que, cualquiera con formación parecida, entendería la gravedad de la situación y haría lo mismo. 

Pd. No se cómo se lo tomaría mi jefa.


----------



## pobre_pringao (24 Sep 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Cerillas
> Velas
> Cordel, cuerda, alambre
> Estaría bien que fueras actualizando la lista, sería de utilidad.
> Gracias por el hilo.



Velones. Las velas duran poco.

Gracias. Se me pasó lo de la cuerda. Añado Cinta Adhesiva.


----------



## Astebal74 (24 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
> -Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
> -Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
> -Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
> ...



Añado fruta seca: orejones, uvas y ciruelas pasas, higos secos, dátiles. 
Membrillo, fecha de caducidad muy alta.
Algún embutido envasado al vacío.
Aceite de oliva.


----------



## cinamomo (24 Sep 2021)

Carbón activado


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Sep 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Veo que no habéis colgado el enlace de:
> 
> Julian 545
> 
> ...



Lo conozco, lo recomendo Jarella en su hilo, pero tiene un problema, es un preparacionista radical, muchas de las cosas de las que habla no pueden ser llevadas a cabo por personas normales que nos vamos a enfrentar si o si a una ruptura del stock a medio plazo, casi al 90%, por lo que mi idea es dar algunas pautas para gente que vive en ciudades, en pisos normales, con familias normales.

Si no estas acostumbrado, salir del entorno que conoces y lanzarte a la aventura de buscar alimento, medicinas, etc, es uno de los errores mas graves que se pueden cometer. Lo suyo es esperar que pase lo peor de la tormenta en las mejores condiciones posibles, para organizarse sin el agobio de la necesidad, de ese hombre si dare algunas ideas que he copiado yo mismo y que tengo para cuando las cosas vengan mal dadas que ya os digo que vendran.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (24 Sep 2021)

Es cierto lo que comentas.

Comparto este otro, JAVIER AZURMENDI un urbanita, jubilado y con mil proyectos en la cabeza. Fabricación de embutido casera, huerto urbano, medicina casera, vino, vinagre, ahumados, conservas... Un crack

Autosuficiencia urbana

También vale la pena repasar su diario de logros, el abuelo que todos querríamos tener.


----------



## el ejpertoc (24 Sep 2021)

Agricultores de EEUU son forzados por el gobierno a destruir sus cultivos, con esto quieren crear …


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Sep 2021)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Agricultores de EEUU son forzados por el gobierno a destruir sus cultivos, con esto quieren crear …



El video es de obligado visionado, ya lo habian colgado, pero es que es brutal.

Motivo? Facil, siempre se dijo que la pandemia era el ensallo pero que la obra seria el cambio climatico y sus consecuencias.

Hagan caso, se viene, miren las estanterias de los super con detenimiento, cada vez hay mas huecos, no son por el tema reponedores, esto es mas grave. Seguiremos explicado cosas otro dia.


----------



## fever (25 Sep 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> condones para cuando cambies latunes por servicios sexuales





pobre_pringao dijo:


> tengo un montón caducados, pero dan el pego con poca luz.





abdecker dijo:


> Los servicios sexuales a pelo, para preñar y repoblar la tierra



en la primera página ya tenemos tres con los que tendremos que tener cuidado pues van a ir a por mujeres y niñas, estas personas son las que encima de lo horrible de la situación las que hacen que la convivencia sea un infierno.. son los primero que hay que identificar y matar por el bien de l comunidad.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (25 Sep 2021)

Es curioso como tenemos asentada la creencia de que las fuerzas del orden protegen a la población en general. 

Se ha visto en zonas de guerra o áreas devastadas por catástrofes naturales que al faltar dichas fuerzas del orden, rápidamente se hacen con el control las mafias locales que son quienes disponen de armas y una mínimo de organización. Tan pronto como estas mafias empiezan a llevar a cao fechorías, el pueblo llano no duda en ejercer su propia justicia y en un breve periodo se llega de nuevo a un equilibrio.

El mercado negro es necesario, pero se vuelven a reescribir las normas. No hay nada más peligroso que alguien que no tiene nada que perder. Ningún padre dejará que le pongan la mano encima su hija alegremente. 

En un entorno en el que un asesinato queda completamente impune, el ir abusando de los demás alegremente no parece una buena estrategia de supervivencia. Otra cosa es que la necesidad obliga a llegar a límites que en la abundancia son impensables.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (25 Sep 2021)

estoy buscando piso en pueblos de madrid, es dificil porque estoy parado, cogería una habitacion si pudiera vivir con otros conspiranoicos o por lo menos negacionistas


----------



## ray merryman (25 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Toca un poco de que tener en el armario de las medicinas.
> 
> Aconsejo urgencia en este tema, soy de Andalucia, aqui ya no te venden paracetamol ni ibuprofeno del barato sin receta, solo tienes acceso al mismo de marca, mucho mas caro, lo dicho, la cadena de suministro se esta rompiendo y determinadas cosas o van a escasear o el precio se va a disparar.
> 
> ...



Pilla una botella de aceite de orégano,dura varios años.
De nada


----------



## mike69 (25 Sep 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pilla una botella de aceite de orégano,dura varios años.
> De nada



¿Podrías ampliar?

Gracias. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ray merryman (25 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> ¿Podrías ampliar?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk



Claro compañero.
El aceite de orégano es uno de los antibióticos naturales más fuertes que hay por su alto contenido en carvacrol.
De hecho puedes buscar carvacrol o aceite de orégano en Google y podrás ver cientos de estudios sobre lo bueno que es.
Incluso contra virus que producen neumonías y bacterias como la e coli.
Puedes tomarlo en perlas o en gotas un par en el agua o zumo.
También para uso tópico, para desinfectar heridas o tratar cualquier infección producida por bacterias eso sí, si el aceite es de calidad con un alto porcentaje de carvacrol,quema como el infierno y puede dejarte quemadura sobre la piel incluso si lo tomas en gotas y no lo diluyes te puede irritar los labios o garganta durante unos minutos.
En caso de mad max sería uno de mis principales remedios para casi todo que tendría.
Te pongo algunos enlaces pero cómo voy con el móvil no puedo poner todos.
Bactericidal Property of Oregano Oil Against Multidrug-Resistant Clinical Isolates

[The antibacterial activity of oregano essential oil (Origanum heracleoticum L.) against clinical strains of Escherichia coli and Pseudomonas aeruginosa] - PubMed



Como digo hace un año compre de Amazon una pequeña botella de 60cl creo y no voy ni por la mitad.
Con un par de gotas sobra.
Lo tomo diluido con agua y a nivel pulmonar noto como "arrancó" más mucosidad sobre todo en invierno,lo uso a nivel tópico cuando se me encarna algún uñero del pie por llevar botas todo el día,y una gota y cura super rápido
Incluso después del cepillado de dientes unas gotas con agua y previene inflamación de encías y caries.

Lo dicho un "must have" sin duda


----------



## ray merryman (25 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Calentar un piso de una gran ciudad no es demasiado complicado, pero tiene sus riesgos y hay que ser cuidadoso.
> 
> Tenemos que tener en cuenta que nos podemos encontrar en un escenario de invierno frio sin flujo electrico durante bastante tiempo con las correspondientes intermitencias.
> 
> ...



Olvidate de calentarte con fuego en casa salvo si tienes una chimenea.
Afortunadamente en España salvo los tres días de filomena y zonas del norte no hace frío para montarse películas.
En lo que si hay que invertir es en buenas ventanas y persianas que aislen y después lo que dices de mantas.
Tener ropa térmica tanto gorros como camisas es muy barato y para estar por casa sobra en la mayoría de zonas.

Me parece un buen hilo siempre y cuando no se desvíe a películas que no van a ocurrir,siento si algún forero piensa que esto va a ser como la película la carretera o cosas por el estilo pero ir pillando ideas siempre va bien.

Tened claro una cosa por mucho que colapse todo o ocurra algo malo no durará más de tres meses (si dura más problema serio) ahora me pilla liado pero si alguien está interesado puedo dar más datos.


----------



## OSPF (25 Sep 2021)

Una cuerda para colgarte del comedor para cuando se te acaben los latunes


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (25 Sep 2021)

Ashtar Sheran lo dijo 



Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Bueno no quiero aburrirles con lo que está pasando y va a pasar.
> El asunto es, y sera, que o son uds. autosuficientes o lo van a pasar uds muy mal. Incluso siendolo, porque tendran que defender sus huertos con escopeta y no les dejaran tenerlas.
> Yo les traigo un proyecto de autosuficiencia, que esta en marcha y que puede compaginar con que uds no abandonen su esclavitud, hasta el ultimo momento, pero que si se percatan del asunto puedan abandonarla, rauda y velozmente.
> 
> ...





Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Bueno srs, ha llegado el momento.
> Como uds sabrán la agenda del Nuevo Orden Mundial está avanzando a gran velocidad, y cada vez queda menos tiempo.
> Creo que es el momento de ir preparando nuestra autosuficiencia. Eso o el chip, no hay mas opciones :
> En este hilo, me gustaria que fueseis colgando todo lo relacionado con la autosuficiencia.
> ...





Proyectos de autosuficiencia | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Sep 2021)

No se si me he explicado con clarido, siento si no ha sido asi. Me gustaria explicar el escenario: no se trata del madmax, no se trata de the road, no es el fin del mundo ni la caida del sistema, que va, puede ser peor.

La tormenta que viene no es producto de la imaginacion de nadie, la tormenta es real y esta ya dejando las primeras gotas, dentro de poco acabara descargando y si no estas preparado si tendras problemas, el unico objetivo del hilo es que aquellas personas que viven en una ciudad, no son preparacionistas tengan lo suficiente para afrontar el reto al que les guste o no se van a enfrentar.

1- Para empezar la cadena de suministros esta rota, no estoy hablando de chips, sino que se esta requebrajando todo el sistema de intercambio de materiales a nivel mundial. Las implicaciones de la no llegada de materiales es mucho mas compleja de lo que nosotros seamos capaces de imaginar, la falta de algo, PVC, lleva a no montaje de estractores de cocina, y que a su vez para la produccion y otros pedidos que terminaran afectandonos a todos. La pandemia es un ensayo, la fiesta comienza dentro de poco.

2- Lo que notaremos en la tormenta es la falta de suministros de determinados elementos que iran a mas, soy optimista y creo mas temprano que tarde todo volvera a la vieja normalidad pero en el proceso va amorir gente. Ejemplo, si tienes una infeccion en una muela y no encuentras antibiotico puedes saber lo que es una septicemia y no sera agradable, si le ocurre a un hijo tuyo de 8 años encontraras el antibiotico.

3- La alimentacion va a subir de precio, simplemente por esto ya merece la pena acaparar determinados materiales que van a acabar siendo muchisimo mas caros.

4- Determinados alimentos van a desaparecer de las estanterias, todo el mundo dira, no hay problema, sino encuantro A compro B, cierto, pero la falta de productos puede llevar a panico comprador y ahi yo no quiero estar, no estuve en la locura del papel higienico y las mascarillas y esto ni se parece a lo que viene. No estare en una cola para rellenar el coche de gasolina como los ingleses horas para a alo mejor ni conseguir un recurso que se puede volver escaso, no se podia saber, yo simplemente no soy asi.

5- Ha avisado por activa y por pasiva que se vienen cortes de luz, ahora con un clima templado es genial, pero si tu familia esta en un piso masl acondicionado con -5 en la calle que menos que estes preparado para estar lo mas comodo posible en el hogar.

6- El agua, hablare de ella, y de otros elementos a tener encuenta.

Esta es la tormeta que viene y para esto es este hilo, si aqui buscais como sobrevivir a un apocalipsis zombi o a un ataque atomico global, este no es el hilo, la tormenta es Venezuela por fases y en muy poco tiempo. El que crea que no hay problema y que todo es una magufada que espere sentado y cuando este en la cola de un super o una gasolinera que comente con el de atras eso de no se podia saber.


----------



## pobre_pringao (26 Sep 2021)

Acuérdense de las mascotas.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
> -Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
> -Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
> -Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
> ...



El arroz me parece un error, porque necesitas cocerlo ybporque si lleva mucho tiempo se pone malo (le salen bichos) la harina igual.
Hazte con latas de conservas de todo tipo verduras atun pisto algun tipo de comida....
Algo de arroz y demas pero sin pasarse, agua embotellada, papel higienico, desinfectantes de manos y de la casa, y di me apuras pastillas potabilizadoras y un buen botiquin actualizado. Pilas, mochilas y bolsas por si tienes que salir corriendo y ARMAS.

Y diria que le madmax vendra por tormenta solar


----------



## pobre_pringao (26 Sep 2021)

Evacuación de residuos. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Sep 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Acuérdense de las mascotas.



Cierto!, es una buena forma de almacenar alimento.


----------



## Astebal74 (26 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El arroz me parece un error, porque necesitas cocerlo ybporque si lleva mucho tiempo se pone malo (le salen bichos) la harina igual.
> Hazte con latas de conservas de todo tipo verduras atun pisto algun tipo de comida....
> Algo de arroz y demas pero sin pasarse, agua embotellada, papel higienico, desinfectantes de manos y de la casa, y di me apuras pastillas potabilizadoras y un buen botiquin actualizado. Pilas, mochilas y bolsas por si tienes que salir corriendo y ARMAS.
> 
> Y diria que le madmax vendra por tormenta solar



El tema armas. Sin licencia (no puedo sacarla) y sin tener que recurrir al mercado negro, ¿recomienda alguien alguna cosa interesante? Tengo metida en la cabeza una ballesta. Si ya se que no es discreta pero acojona.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Sep 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> El tema armas. Sin licencia (no puedo sacarla) y sin tener que recurrir al mercado negro, ¿recomienda alguien alguna cosa interesante? Tengo metida en la cabeza una ballesta. si ya se que no es discreta pero acojona.



Lo cierto esque no. El estado nos quiere debiles y mansitos


----------



## pobre_pringao (26 Sep 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cierto!, es una buena forma de almacenar alimento.



Mi chihuahua es una cena en potencia.


----------



## pobre_pringao (26 Sep 2021)

Sobre huertos urbanos.

Luego edito. Ahora voy a bajar a nuestra cena potencial al jardín a que haga sus cosas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Sep 2021)

Hasta 2023 ?.....


----------



## Ponix (27 Sep 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> por casa tenemos un cargador solar pal móvil. Lleva linterna incorporada. También tengo el Campingaz de toda la vida.
> Ver archivo adjunto 783114



Serás el rey del Apocalipsis con eso.


----------



## pobre_pringao (27 Sep 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Serás el rey del Apocalipsis con eso.



Es que mi perro ve poco por la noche. El cabroncete del gato lo lleva mejor.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> No consigo almacenar cerveza por más que lo intento.



Será que haces mucho deporte, a la mayoría se nos va a la barriga


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> la gente ha visto demasiadas pelis de zombis.
> 
> en caso de problemas las ciudades solo se vacian en las peliculas.
> 
> en el mundo real tenemos los ejemplos de libia e irak, se abandonaron las ciudades? claro que no.



En la época de Mao los que más hambre pasaron fueron los campesinos, todo se llevaba a las ciudades


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El arroz me parece un error, porque necesitas cocerlo ybporque si lleva mucho tiempo se pone malo (le salen bichos) la harina igual.
> Hazte con latas de conservas de todo tipo verduras atun pisto algun tipo de comida....
> Algo de arroz y demas pero sin pasarse, agua embotellada, papel higienico, desinfectantes de manos y de la casa, y di me apuras pastillas potabilizadoras y un buen botiquin actualizado. Pilas, mochilas y bolsas por si tienes que salir corriendo y ARMAS.
> 
> Y diria que le madmax vendra por tormenta solar








Alerta de clima espacial: alerta de tormenta geomagnética para el lunes







infobarcelona.cat


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

Manguera, latiguillos, material de ferretería: tornillería, mosquetones, eslingas. No se estropean, siempre le harán falta a alguien


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Sep 2021)

Si hay un ejemplo de para que quiere servir este hilo creo que el video lo explica todo.



No es el madmax, no es el fin del mundo, es simplemente el lugar donde no debes estar. Por que claro, esto nunca, nunca ,nunca va a pasar algo asi, ni en un super ni mucho menos en una gasolinera. Ea, os toca alos troll.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2021)

Como va Hulio ?....


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio para leer en otro momento, en el madmax por ejemplo....


----------



## Furymundo (27 Sep 2021)

armas y municion.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si hay un ejemplo de para que quiere servir este hilo creo que el video lo explica todo.
> 
> 
> 
> No es el madmax, no es el fin del mundo, es simplemente el lugar donde no debes estar. Por que claro, esto nunca, nunca ,nunca va a pasar algo asi, ni en un super ni mucho menos en una gasolinera. Ea, os toca alos troll.



Depende a que te dediques.

Si eres camionero, vete pa UK pepe.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Sep 2021)

Mi opinión , sin hacerla muy extensiva
El dinero carecería de valor
Buscar algo para hacer trueque , recuerdo un sobreviviente de una población en época de guerra que comentaba que si volviera a pasar el se aprovisionaria de muchos mecheros, son baratos si los compras en cantidad
Agua, para mi el yemas

,


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Sep 2021)

Perdón se me ha escapado el dedo en el móvil
Agua ,para mi el tema más peliagudo.. Yo lo tengo resuelto., pero siempre puede haber soluciones
Respecto al tema de iluminación nocturna, yo ni me lo planteo,pienso que sería una forma de llamar la atención
Hay muchas más cosas, pero no quiero hacerme pesado


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Sep 2021)

Deseando estoy de ver el tamaño de tu estantería


----------



## Feynman (27 Sep 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Perdón se me ha escapado el dedo en el móvil
> Agua ,para mi el tema más peliagudo.. Yo lo tengo resuelto., pero siempre puede haber soluciones
> Respecto al tema de iluminación nocturna, yo ni me lo planteo,pienso que sería una forma de llamar la atención
> Hay muchas más cosas, pero no quiero hacerme pesado



El agua es la peor parte, y el más importnte. A 2 litros por persona y dia, necesitarías muuuuuuchas garrafas para sobrevivir unos cuantos meses, si no tienes acceso a pozo o a agua de lluvia.


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Sep 2021)

Que chorradas!! unos tios que han estado viviendo a todo trapo van ahora a conformarse con una vida de mierda, llena de limitaciones, miseria y muerte a su alrededor. Lo que hay que hacer es mentalizarse de que vuestra patética vida, si todas esas tormentas que predecís llegan a materializarse, acabará pronto y debeis preparaos para morir.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Sep 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> El agua es la peor parte, y el más importnte. A 2 litros por persona y dia, necesitarías muuuuuuchas garrafas para sobrevivir unos cuantos meses, si no tienes acceso a pozo o a agua de lluvia.



Hay posibles apaños
Si tienes una bañera en casa ,como en mi caso, comprobar que el tapón de la bañera no pierde. Yo también compré un plástico para cubrirla y que no le cayera polvo 
Cerca de mi casa hay un canal,también tenemos un río.Tengo recipientes para recoger agua para llevarla a casa y allí tengo filtros depuradores
Hay mas ideas 
Y en mi opinión que nadie sepa que tienes recursos


----------



## Feynman (27 Sep 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Hay posibles apaños
> Si tienes una bañera en casa ,como en mi caso, comprobar que el tapón de la bañera no pierde. Yo también compré un plástico para cubrirla y que no le cayera polvo
> Cerca de mi casa hay un canal,también tenemos un río.Tengo recipientes para recoger agua para llevarla a casa y allí tengo filtros depuradores
> Hay mas ideas
> Y en mi opinión que nadie sepa que tienes recursos



En ciudad tendrías que dedicar una habitación entera del piso cuéntame a acumular garrafas para varios meses. La bañera puede ayudar a tener un extra para tirar de la cadena del váter. Selco contaba en el hilo prepper que hicieron un agujero en el suelo para tirar las cacas. En ausencia de agua corriente las ciudades serían un criadero de enfermedades y olores nauseabundos. 

La única solución viable sería irse a un pueblo al principio de todo. Quedarse en la ciudad, si el madmax durase varios meses, sería disminuir tus posibilidades de superviviencia.


----------



## Ponix (27 Sep 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Perdón se me ha escapado el dedo en el móvil
> Agua ,para mi el tema más peliagudo.. Yo lo tengo resuelto., pero siempre puede haber soluciones
> Respecto al tema de iluminación nocturna, yo ni me lo planteo,pienso que sería una forma de llamar la atención
> Hay muchas más cosas, pero no quiero hacerme pesado



Luz dentro de un habitáculo. Es la idea, no poner focos por el bosque. 

Lo de los mecheros pues sí. Eso y bolsas de basura recuerdo que decía el tipo.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Sep 2021)

La cosa se acelera, simplemente no sabemos cuando nos va atocar a nosotros.

Hablemos un poco del agua, aqui si recomiendo a julian 545 de youtube. Vamos a ver, algo que dice basico es que el agua almacenada es agua y que si la cuidamos lo suficiente no debe de dar problemas.

En mi caso tengo un bidon de 210 litros, evidentemente vacio, pero en caso de necesidad se llenara se cerrara hermetico y se usara cuando convenga. 

Dos elementos importantes, un gotero de los que se pueden comprar en cualquier tienda que os servira para una vez sacada el agua colocar las gotas justas de lejia , de la cual teneis que tener guardado un bote de la que se usa para potabilizar, no todas se pueden usar.

El agua solo para beber, para todo lo demas buscad lo que podais, os recuerdo que el objetivo es aguantar lo peor de la tormenta sin salir, y tener el tiempo para pensar que no tienen los que se estan pegando en las gasolineras, que a la postre son los mismos que se pegaran en el supermercado.

Con respecto a la salida de residuos, os aconsejo ver el video del primer post, es importante tener bolsas de basura, muchas, da igual, aunque no pase nada las vais a acabar utilizando.


----------



## Steffi Grafenazo (27 Sep 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> De primero de mad-maxismo y supervivencia....no hagas caso de lo que diga JL.
> A partir de ahí acepta consejos.



Fue lo primero que pensé al ver su cara jajaja


----------



## mambo (27 Sep 2021)

Parece que si, la cosa se acelera, gracias por los aportes

*China empieza a racionar la electricidad y pone contra las cuerdas al resto de países*

Con todos los ojos puestos en el gigante inmobiliario Evergrande, otra crisis (esta con un impacto más global) podría estar empezando a asomar la cabeza en China. El 'gigante asiático' está sufriendo las primeras consecuencias de una crisis energética que comenzó azotando a Europa y que ahora se extiende por el mundo a través de los mercados de gas, petróleo, carbón y materias primas en general. *El racionamiento de esta energía amenaza con tensionar aún más las cadenas de suministro globales y generar escasez de "todo", según advierten desde Nomura. La recuperación económica corre peligro.

El problema es que si China pisa el freno de su 'fábrica', el resto del mundo sufrirá las consecuencias, algo que podría comenzar a verse en las próximas semanas, a medida que las empresas europeas, americanas... vean agravada la escasez de insumos con los que trabajan. A su vez, esta escasez y aumento de costes puede trasladarse a una inflación que ya supera de forma holgada el 2% en casi todos los países desarrollados.*

La crisis de suministro golpea al retail: Nike se puede quedar sin zapatillas para Navidad


----------



## mambo (27 Sep 2021)

Decía Francisco Llinares que el trueque es fundamental para estos momentos, y los productos de higiene muy valorados. Por otra parte ahora que vienen las navidades almacenar turrones y mantecados que no caducan y al ejercito ruso le sirvió para sobrevivir en la guerra .
Varias veces se ha ido la luz en casa y he agradecido tener faroles con vela y las bombillas "decorativas· que funcionan a pilas. Para mí lo peor sería el corte de agua.


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La cosa se acelera, simplemente no sabemos cuando nos va atocar a nosotros.
> 
> Hablemos un poco del agua, aqui si recomiendo a julian 545 de youtube. Vamos a ver, algo que dice basico es que el agua almacenada es agua y que si la cuidamos lo suficiente no debe de dar problemas.
> 
> ...



Pues no habia visto el viedo, lo mirare
En mi caso, vivo en un adosado con garaje amplio,alli,ademas del coche y otras cosas, tengo un contenedor/deposito de 1000 litros. lleno de agua. y aunque potable tambien la he tratado y le he acoplado un grifo al deposito para que salga un caudal adecuado. Cada seis meses la cambio, no la tiro la utizo para otras cosas.
Lo de las bolsas de basura ya lo tenia previsto, compre ademas una silla de aseo para poder acoplar las bolsas de basura
Imagino, dios no lo quiera, lo importante es aguantar los primeros dias. He leido que lo normal es que un ser humano puede aguantar entre 3 y 5 dias sin agua. No soy un experto pero sin electricidad creo que no funcionarian las estaciones de bombeo de agua de la red publica, con lo cual el panorama seria podria ser aterrador en poco tiempo


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Sep 2021)

mambo dijo:


> Decía Francisco Llinares que el trueque es fundamental para estos momentos, y los productos de higiene muy valorados. Por otra parte ahora que vienen las navidades almacenar turrones y mantecados que no caducan y al ejercito ruso le sirvió para sobrevivir en la guerra .
> Varias veces se ha ido la luz en casa y he agradecido tener faroles con vela y las bombillas "decorativas· que funcionan a pilas. Para mí lo peor sería el corte de agua.



Coincido en lo del trueque. Yo compre un par de quinques y combustible , para el tema de la luz, aunque tengo muy claro donde utilizarlos, no me gustaria que se viera luz en mi casa en una noche cerrada.
Gracias por lo del tema de higiene, tambien lo tenia previsto, incluido el tema del papel higienico


----------



## mambo (28 Sep 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Coincido en lo del trueque. Yo compre un par de quinques y combustible , para el tema de la luz, aunque tengo muy claro donde utilizarlos, no me gustaria que se viera luz en mi casa en una noche cerrada.
> Gracias por lo del tema de higiene, tambien lo tenia previsto, incluido el tema del papel higienico



Para el agua tener localizado un rio cercano , sabes si servirian las pastillas potibilizadoras de agua para beber? Graciass


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Sep 2021)

mambo dijo:


> Para el agua tener localizado un rio cercano , sabes si servirian las pastillas potibilizadoras de agua para beber? Graciass



No soy un experto en el tema, pero yo he optado por un buen filtro potabilizador para el agua con capacidad de potabilizarr 10.000 litros de agua,si quieres te puedo pasar un enlace, pero en internet, se puden encontrar. Mi idea es recoger el agua en un sitio que tengo cercano y luego potabilizarla en mi casa


----------



## Astebal74 (28 Sep 2021)

mambo dijo:


> Para el agua tener localizado un rio cercano , sabes si servirian las pastillas potibilizadoras de agua para beber? Graciass



Dióxido de cloro, multifuncional.


----------



## vic252525 (28 Sep 2021)

armas multiples cuando las manadas de Zombis te vean comiendo fabada y tomando el sol con la luz enchufada y jugando a la play todos querran invadirte jejeje


----------



## indemunlai (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Alficoz (28 Sep 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pilla una botella de aceite de orégano,dura varios años.
> De nada



¿Para qué sirve?
Ya he leído tu explicación gracias.


----------



## pobre_pringao (28 Sep 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> En ciudad tendrías que dedicar una habitación entera del piso cuéntame a acumular garrafas para varios meses



Si. Así es. Primero la parienta te dirá que eres imbécil y tirará todas las garrafas a la mierda. Después, cuando no haya agua, te dirá que eres un mierda por no traer agua a casa en cantidad suficiente. Después te denunciará por haberle llamado tonta del nabo y te sacará todo lo que pueda para meterse farlopa con el macarrilla de turno. 

Al tiempo.


----------



## pobre_pringao (29 Sep 2021)

Para mí lo peor sería el corte de agua.


100%


----------



## Kukulkam (29 Sep 2021)

Propongo lista madmaxista de cosas en Excel he ir actualizando, siento que viene, esta semana hago las compras 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Sep 2021)

Grande jl , le dio un infarto por comer queso , pero no va a decir como sobrevivir al mad max


----------



## Scarjetas (29 Sep 2021)

Con pilas de 12v, se puede hacer hidrógeno, con el que se puede hacer un soplete de lujo y derretir las cerraduras del corte inglés y asaltar el gourmet.


----------



## mambo (29 Sep 2021)

Para hacernos una idea de la "fiesta" que nos tienen preparada 






adoracion y liberacion jake mate - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Chihiro (29 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes...

AGUA: En una ciudad es imprescindible disponer de envases vacíos SI o SI para almacenar agua. Si no dispones de mucho espacio venden tanques prensados que ocupan muy poco espacio.

Tanque Plegable para Agua Contenedor Depósito Almacenamiento 750L / 500 L / 250L Desde 50 euros.

La idea es llenar todos los cacharros posibles en caso de corte de luz prolongado.
Potabilizar agua con pastillas y/o lejía puede ser peligroso si no mides bien las dosis. La forma más segura sería hirviéndola como mínimo durante 2 min. Un filtro de agua pequeño puede ser de gran utilidad si no dispones de otra forma, son baratos y suelen ser efectivos con el 99,9% de las bacterias y protozoos, pero debes tener en cuenta de no recoger el agua de lugares peligrosos por el tema de los metales pesados. Importante aprovechar tu ingenio para recoger el agua de la lluvia.

Yo compré este que es muy pequeño y si lo cuidas bien, la capacidad de filtrado es casi ilimitada: 370.000 litros según el fabricante.

Sawyer Mini - Sistema de filtración de agua Original SP128

NOTA: Ten en cuenta que el caudal del agua filtrada es pequeño, muchos de los comentarios negativos es porque presuponen que es como abrir y cerrar un grifo.
Existe cientos de modelos desde 11 euros hasta los 200 euros. Es cuestión de buscar.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Sep 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De verdad que te aconsejo ver el video.
> 
> Empecemos:
> 
> ...



No entiendo el punto de la leche condensada


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Sep 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> No entiendo el punto de la leche condensada



La leche condensada sustituye con agua a la leche ordinaria, encima aporte calorico, no necesita azucar, con cafe soluble ideal, hay quien lo va a hechar de menos, por otra parte no se puede almacenar durante largo tiempo leche, ni siquiera en polvo.


Me gustaria hacer un inciso para hablar de algo importante, la defensa del hogar.

1- Olvidaos de tonterias de armas de fuego, la mayoria no sabe utilizarlas y son poco practicas en una ciudad.

2- Olvidaos de la tonteria de que sois Rambo, en caso de ataque lo normal es perder, el objetivo es no ser atacado o que si pasa algo elijan a otro sujeto mas debil.

3- Si se sale a la calle, no lo recomiendo, el hilo va de pasar una tormenta en tu casa lo mas tranquilo posible, no una borrasca. De todas formas sirve para en caso de agravamiento del momento tener tiempo para pensar, muchos no lo tendran. Si se sale a la calle, nunca ir solo y siempre llevar un arma blanca, mas por seguridad y confianza que por otra cosa.

4- La defensa se debe basar en no ser detectado, cerrar todo lo posible, por la noche no puede salir luz si la teneis, procurad que no salga humo, si teneis que hacer comida caliente por el dia no de noche.

5- Puertas y ventanas deben ser ATRANCADAS en la medida de lo posible, cerrar el perimetro es fundamental.

6- Hay que vigilar, y que nuca os pillen desprevenidos, ni se os ocurra que una tormenta os pille solos en un piso, teneis que buscar compañia, estar solo es terminal mal.

7- La puerta no se abre, y a vecinos, amigos o desconocidos simplemente jamas, o son familiares que os aporten y sabeis que llegan o no abrais.

8- Procurar no quedarse solos bajo ninguna circunstancia, todo lo que hagais fuera del perimetro siempre en compañia, si sois tres mejor que dos, supermercados, farmacias, y demas sitios frecuentados es mejor ni acercarse, si conoceis una calle donde esten estos establecimientos dad un rodeo pero no paseis por ellos.

9- De noche no se sale jamas.


----------



## vacutator (2 Oct 2021)

Yo añadiría, platos y vasos desechables.

Si no hay agua lo mejor es no tener que gastar nuestra agua almacenada para fregar, se usa el plato y se tira.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Comparto este otro, JAVIER AZURMENDI un urbanita, jubilado y con mil proyectos en la cabeza. Fabricación de embutido casera, huerto urbano, medicina casera, vino, vinagre, ahumados, conservas... Un crack



Más bien algo tontito, a tenor de sus intervenciones por aquí (@jap).


----------



## Scarjetas (2 Oct 2021)

-cecina de León, en bloque no en lonchas, he llegado a comer cecina de 5 años atrás. Mi familia es del Bierzo.
-matanza con pimentón, aguanta un par de años fácil.
-queso viejo.
Estos productos tienen mucha proteína, muchísima.
-limones y naranjas, podemos hacer penicilina con ellos.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Oct 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> armas multiples cuando las manadas de Zombis te vean comiendo fabada y tomando el sol con la luz enchufada y jugando a la play todos querran invadirte jejeje



No podrás con nosotros listillo!! somos minolles de goyinos zombis enfurecidos y te atacaremos por varios flancos con nocturnidad y alevosia satánica. Tu pequeño territorio se convertirá en una guerra mundial Z con cientos de goyinos trepando hasta donde estés para devorarte y arrasar con tus pertenencias acumuladas. Matarás y trocearás a unos cuantos, pero tu fenecimiento devorado esta asegurado.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Oct 2021)

Sinceramente, centraos en el cortoplazo, problemas de comida, agua etc, a cortisimo plazo, ejemplo:

Hoy he ido a por un ventolin, yano te lo dan sin receta, el desabastecimiento de medicamentos se va aproducir si osi, con todo lo que conlleva, me centraria en este problema, haceos con lo que considereis basico que vayais a necesitar a dos meses vista.

El hilo no esta hecho para ser un preper de años, sola mente de semanas o pocos meses, el objetivo es cuando las cosas se pongan dificiles no entrar en panico.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Oct 2021)

Un video muy bueno para almacenar comida en grandes cantidades para mas de 10 años sin comprar envases



Yo tengo una huerta muy grande y envaso de todo en frascos de cristal al baño maria.
El año pasado puse 50 kilos de papas y este tengo 80 aun en la tierra , lo recojo en 30 dias.(esas cantidades son de semilla sembrada, hsy que multiplicar por 10 al menos para saber el peso de la cosecha )

Lo mejor para sobrevivir al mad max es tener tierra , agua y una escopeta.
Si eres urbanita da igual las latas que guardes, se te terminaran acabando y tendras que beber agua que no va a salir por el grifo, por no hablar de que en las urbes no existe la comunidad como en los pueblos , que nos juntariamos mas de 100 con rifles y escopetas solo en mi pueblo y somos 2000 habitantes 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Oct 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Lo mejor para sobrevivir al mad max es tener tierra , agua y una escopeta.
> Si eres urbanita da igual las latas que guardes, se te terminaran acabando y tendras que beber agua que no va a salir por el grifo.



Creo que os equivocáis con la predicción sobre las ciudades y que al final se va a imponer el plan de los ecologetas pro megaurbes verticales y los recursos atomizados alrededor para forzar así la total liberación de ciertos espacios de humanos. 
Pero bueno, creo, que en estos tiempos que corren, todo y nada es posible.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Oct 2021)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Creo que os equivocáis con la predicción sobre las ciudades y que al final se va a imponer el plan de los ecologetas pro megaurbes verticales y los recursos atomizados alrededor para forzar así la total liberación de ciertos espacios de humanos.
> Pero bueno, creo, que en estos tiempos que corren, todo y nada es posible.



No estoy hablando del futuro, estoy hablando de que mañana cerraran el grifo de la energia , sin electricidad en las ciudades estais muertos , sois como un comatoso enganchado a una maquina

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pobre_pringao (2 Oct 2021)

Pues yo he decidido prepararme para mí y para más gente que le haga falta. En mi casa no faltará comida pa los vecinos ni una estufa ni una garrafa de agua.

Acuérdense de las mascotas. También comen y beben.

edito. a veces pienso que la sociedad está podrida de egoísmo y nos merecemos el exterminio, pero no quiero darme por vencido.


----------



## pobre_pringao (2 Oct 2021)

Económico. Unas gomas de fitness y unos bolos de acero (o tuercas del 22-24) y tienes un tirachinas que parte huesos.


----------



## shurles (2 Oct 2021)

Proteinas + hidratoa en polvo y ya xD


----------



## pobre_pringao (2 Oct 2021)

Si. Me pillé unas en el lidl para mi rehabilitación de trauma. Después me di cuenta que un arco o un tirachinas tienen una fuerza enorme. (Si tienes buen brazo)

Las tuercas se desvían en distancias largas porque no son aerodinámicas. Para distancias cortas da igual. Para distancias largas mejor bolos de acero o plomos de pesca esféricos de los gordos, que se desvían menos. Con eso, los mineros de Asturias tumbaban a los antidistubios en su día.


----------



## pobre_pringao (2 Oct 2021)

Lo mejor es no asustarles. Que entren confiados y no salgan jamás. Mis perros necesitarán comida para el duro invierno y nadie va a buscar sus cabezas.


----------



## Siete_e (3 Oct 2021)

Antes de ayer en el Lidl, ni una barra de pan disponible y todos los congeladores de pescado vacíos, pregunto al encargado al que conozco desde que abrieron y me dice, _estamos teniendo graves problemas de abastecimiento._


Así que recorrido por Makro y Costco y a aprovisionarse hasta de palomitas, una caja con 40 sobres.

Comprado la semana pasada un brasero de bronce y laton precioso para picón de encina que mañana encargo 20 sacos de 25 kg a 5,50 € cada uno en Extemadura o en Toledo, además de un camión de leña mediana de encina para guardar bajo lona y un invento que me han mostrado esta tarde para apilarla.

Además una barbacoa de carbón vegetal y picon de bajo consumo que me llega el miércoles, una puñetera maravilla.

Aobosi Barbacoa Sin Humo Barbacoa Portátil Carbón


----------



## Rio Revuelto (3 Oct 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> , además de un camión de leña mediana de encina para guardar bajo lona y un invento que me han mostrado esta tarde para apilarla.



Como usted, también apilo leña para calentar la casa en invierno.

Si puede compartir que invento es ese para mantenerla apilada y (me imagino) seca, se lo agradeceré.

Un saludo


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (3 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De verdad que te aconsejo ver el video.
> 
> Empecemos:
> 
> ...



y la gente que dependemos de transfusiones de sangre al mes y medicamentos imprescindibles ? 
hablo de imprescindibles, y que necesitan refrigeración y transporte 
buen hilo, gracias


----------



## ueee3 (3 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Hay posibles apaños
> Si tienes una bañera en casa ,como en mi caso, comprobar que el tapón de la bañera no pierde. Yo también compré un plástico para cubrirla y que no le cayera polvo
> Cerca de mi casa hay un canal,también tenemos un río.Tengo recipientes para recoger agua para llevarla a casa y allí tengo filtros depuradores
> Hay mas ideas
> Y en mi opinión que nadie sepa que tienes recursos



¿Pero la tienes siempre llena o cómo va el tema de la bañera?


----------



## Siete_e (4 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Como usted, también apilo leña para calentar la casa en invierno.
> 
> Si puede compartir que invento es ese para mantenerla apilada y (me imagino) seca, se lo agradeceré.
> 
> Un saludo



es sencillo, me lo han enseñado esta tarde, dos carambucos de cemento unidos por un tablon de la longitud que se disponga, en los cuatro huecos de los carambucos se pone tablón de madera vertical y ya tiene un lugar vertical para almacenar la leña, puede ser estrecho pero alto hasta dos metros


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Pero la tienes siempre llena o cómo va el tema de la bañera?



Por supuesro que no. Pero en caso de una tormenta solar hay un tiempo hasta que nos alcance y esa seria llenar la bañera seria una de mis prioridades


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Oct 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Yo añadiría, platos y vasos desechables.
> 
> Si no hay agua lo mejor es no tener que gastar nuestra agua almacenada para fregar, se usa el plato y se tira.



Tambien tengo un pequeño remanente , no para usar y tirar, pero por si acaso.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Oct 2021)

Respecto al tema de la leña, para mi tiene un problema, el humo te delata y creo que lo mejor es pasar desapercibido.
El tema de calentar agua, como por ejemplo hacer un arroz o una pasta, lo tengo resuelto sin leña
Afortunadamente mi casa tiene un sotano, sitio que he elegido para refugiarnos si pasara algo, la temperatura es bastante estable 
Otro tema que hemos hemos hecho, es lo que en casa llamamos la estanteria. En un cuarto que tenemos para guardar cosas compre una estanteria de dos cuerpos, donde almacenamos alimentos de larga caducidad, latas, arroz, legumbres, aceite.., cuando hacemos la compra mensual llevamos esa tipo de productos a ese lugar y sencillamente cambiamos la parte que hemos comprado por la que teniamos en la estanteria y llevamos a la despensa.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> y la gente que dependemos de transfusiones de sangre al mes y medicamentos imprescindibles ?
> hablo de imprescindibles, y que necesitan refrigeración y transporte
> buen hilo, gracias



Buff, me dejas sin palabras . Sobre todo si son medicamentos de uso hospitalario, al igual que pienso, entre otros , en las personas que precisan dialisis


----------



## kikoseis (4 Oct 2021)

Javiersinmiedo dijo:


> MUST SEE!!!!! MIRAD ESTE VIDEO TODOS.... VITAL IMPORTANCIA........SI ESTO ES CIERTO AGARRAOS A LAS CALANDRACAS....
> 
> " Agricultores de EEUU son forzados a destruir sus cultivos. Se esta montando una escasez alimentaria para los proximos meses? "
> 
> ...



Es un fake news. En varios comentarios lo explica, la carta es de 2018.


----------



## Alficoz (4 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Pero la tienes siempre llena o cómo va el tema de la bañera?



Puedes recomendar filtro de agua concreto por favor.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Lo mejor es no asustarles. Que entren confiados y no salgan jamás. Mis perros necesitarán comida para el duro invierno y nadie va a buscar sus cabezas.



¡Eres un hijo de puta nazi!


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> y la gente que dependemos de transfusiones de sangre al mes y medicamentos imprescindibles ?
> hablo de imprescindibles, y que necesitan refrigeración y transporte
> buen hilo, gracias



Siento tu caso, es dificil, lo que si haria es ir a tu medico y que te indicase como actuar en caso de que una transfusion no fuese posible, por mil motivos, que medicamentos tomar, que hacer, no se, imagino que algo sabra, siento en este caso no poder ayudar, no tengo los conocimientos.

A vueltas con el agua.

El agua es agua, una vez guardada y si hablamos de recipientes limpios y si puede ser hermeticos no tiene que dar problemas en mucho tiempo, si acaso cuando la vais a consumir añadir la cantidad correcta de lejia especial para agua o simplemente hervirla, pero un agua bien conservada tarda mucho tiempo en no ser util.

De todas formas a los que vivis en pisos en ciudad recomiendo tener donde guardar, en caso de problema electrico serio y persistente no va a haber agua y recuerdo, no es almacenar para siempre, es simplemente que en un lugar como Madrid no tengas que salir a la calle, que sera un infierno, por que no tienes que beber durante 3 dias. Tener recursos te permite pensar correctamente y actuar correctamente, mientras cientos de miles vagan por las calles dedicandose al pillaje y dispuestos a todo por una botella de agua, eso es lo que se debe evitar y lo que se pretende enseñar. Recuerdo, viene una tormenta no una borrasca.


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (4 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Siento tu caso, es dificil, lo que si haria es ir a tu medico y que te indicase como actuar en caso de que una transfusion no fuese posible, por mil motivos, que medicamentos tomar, que hacer, no se, imagino que algo sabra, siento en este caso no poder ayudar, no tengo los conocimientos.
> 
> A vueltas con el agua.
> 
> ...



Hola, no te preoucupes, la muerte nos tiene que llegar a todos, en algun momento. No, no hay alternativas, tampoco para otras cosas....Pero una cosa si se,...si pregunto al medico...me mandara a psiquiatría. Por conspiranoica. Porque este tema de los blackouts lo intentas hablar con gente " normal" y te dicen siempre lo mismo....que no va a pasar....que es todo alarmismo...a pesar de que hay muchas probabilidades, sobre todo en Alemania ( por la energia verde y cierre de las centrales nucleares) que suceda. 
Es necesario meter lejía? Tengo sensibilidad quimica multiple. Cuanto tiempo dura el agua sin ponerse mala?


----------



## mike69 (4 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Siento tu caso, es dificil, lo que si haria es ir a tu medico y que te indicase como actuar en caso de que una transfusion no fuese posible, por mil motivos, que medicamentos tomar, que hacer, no se, imagino que algo sabra, siento en este caso no poder ayudar, no tengo los conocimientos.
> 
> A vueltas con el agua.
> 
> ...



La plata conserva el agua. Lo idóneo es saber la cantidad que debemos poner.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (4 Oct 2021)

gracias! 
en el 2019 me gaste 500 euros junto con mi ex que puso tambien 500 en un equipo completo de Prepper.
Yo estaba convencida de que el apagón ocurriría en enero 2020. 
al no ocurrir ya podeis imaginaros las risas a mi costa.
el se quedo con todo. Ahora mismo no puedo hacer otra inversión de ese calibre.


----------



## Vellón (4 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> gracias!
> en el 2019 me gaste 500 euros junto con mi ex que puso tambien 500 en un equipo completo de Prepper.
> Yo estaba convencida de que el apagón ocurriría en enero 2020.
> al no ocurrir ya podeis imaginaros las risas a mi costa.
> el se quedo con todo. Ahora mismo no puedo hacer otra inversión de ese calibre.



Una moneda mapple leaf 9999 de 1 onza son 25 €.
No hay mucha información:





Monedas de plata: un insólito bactericida para preservar la leche (formato podcast) | Cultura del Queso


A principios del siglo XIX comenzaba la conquista del lejano Oeste y la fiebre del oro. Los colonos desconocían el terreno y dónde abastecerse de suministros, por lo que trasladaban con ellos grandes cantidades de agua y alimentos que debían




www.loscameros.es


----------



## Astebal74 (4 Oct 2021)

He comprado bastante suministro de latas güenas ahí para las dos gatas. Si la cosa se pone mu mala también podemos comérnoslas, las latas digo.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (4 Oct 2021)

Joder... también se pueden cazar palomas, perros y gatos y alimentarse de ellos cuando se acaben las latas de comida de la despensa, yo os recomiendo ir practicando, primero para limpiar un poco las calles, y segundo para tener algo de práctica para cuando llegue el momento:


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (4 Oct 2021)

butano para un mes o dos

agua potable

agua para fregar y lavarse

alimentación

higiene

limpieza

botiquín

gestión de residuos.

Cerillas

Velas

Cordel

cuerda

alambre 

compresas

comida para animales.


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Oct 2021)

*Saber gestionar la incertidumbre. 

Unos cuantos y buenos libros*


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> Hola, no te preoucupes, la muerte nos tiene que llegar a todos, en algun momento. No, no hay alternativas, tampoco para otras cosas....Pero una cosa si se,...si pregunto al medico...me mandara a psiquiatría. Por conspiranoica. Porque este tema de los blackouts lo intentas hablar con gente " normal" y te dicen siempre lo mismo....que no va a pasar....que es todo alarmismo...a pesar de que hay muchas probabilidades, sobre todo en Alemania ( por la energia verde y cierre de las centrales nucleares) que suceda.
> Es necesario meter lejía? Tengo sensibilidad quimica multiple. Cuanto tiempo dura el agua sin ponerse mala?



Me permito pegar este video de uno que recomendo jarella.


----------



## Eyman (4 Oct 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Una moneda mapple leaf 9999 de 1 onza son 25 €.
> No hay mucha información:
> 
> 
> ...




Recuerdo haber leído que los legionarios romanos llevaban una moneda de plata en la cantimplora, bueno es recordar este tipo de trucos tan sencillos.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Por supuesro que no. Pero en caso de una tormenta solar hay un tiempo hasta que nos alcance y esa seria llenar la bañera seria una de mis prioridades



Entiendo. Para eso necesitamos un sistema de alerta temprana. ¿Consultas todos los días alguna web?


----------



## ueee3 (4 Oct 2021)

Alficoz dijo:


> Puedes recomendar filtro de agua concreto por favor.



Cita al otro forero y no a mí, que entiendo la pregunta va para él.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2021)

Un apunte mas, recuerdo que un fallo generalizado en internet o falta de fluido electrico conlleva de facto no poder comprar nada. Todo esta informatizado, si mañana hay un problema nos encontraremos con desabastecimiento casi de forma inmediata, hasta que decidan como van a mover mercancia y volver a hacer apuntes contables y de todo tipo de forma manual, eso puede llevar meses.


----------



## pobre_pringao (5 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> Hola, no te preoucupes, la muerte nos tiene que llegar a todos, en algun momento. No, no hay alternativas, tampoco para otras cosas....Pero una cosa si se,...si pregunto al medico...me mandara a psiquiatría. Por conspiranoica. Porque este tema de los blackouts lo intentas hablar con gente " normal" y te dicen siempre lo mismo....que no va a pasar....que es todo alarmismo...a pesar de que hay muchas probabilidades, sobre todo en Alemania ( por la energia verde y cierre de las centrales nucleares) que suceda.
> Es necesario meter lejía? Tengo sensibilidad quimica multiple. Cuanto tiempo dura el agua sin ponerse mala?



Puedes usar un destilador.


----------



## Chihiro (5 Oct 2021)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Lo veo un poco flipi la verdad...eso puede pasar pero no tiene pinta de pasar por aquí.. Hace simplemente 100 140 años años no había ni ciudades.. y la gente vivía en pueblos y sobrevivía.



Cometes un error de lógica importante. Hace 100 años la gente sobrevivía porque ya venían de un sistema parecido. Desde pequeños basaban su supervivencia en aprender a gestionar los métodos y recursos de sus padres y abuelos que a su vez, habían heredado de los suyos.

La base de la supervivencia actual se basa en ir al supermercado o al restaurante. La mayoría de la sociedad no sabe cultivar/recolectar, ni criar animales de granja, ni conservar la comida sobrante.

Otro detalle que se te escapa es que hace, 100 años debía generarse comida para 3.000 millones de habitantes. Hoy somos casi 8.000 millones, sin electricidad ni petróleo sería imposible abastecernos.

No obstante, no vamos a llegar a ese extremo. No nos vamos a quedar sin energía de la noche a la mañana, pero un desabastecimiento generalizado de los productos primarios sería catastrófico y ten por seguro que como sociedad, sacaría lo peor que llevamos dentro.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El video es de obligado visionado, ya lo habian colgado, pero es que es brutal.
> 
> Motivo? Facil, siempre se dijo que la pandemia era el ensallo pero que la obra seria el cambio climatico y sus consecuencias.
> 
> Hagan caso, se viene, miren las estanterias de los super con detenimiento, cada vez hay mas huecos, no son por el tema reponedores, esto es mas grave. Seguiremos explicado cosas otro dia.



Es que cada vez que compro veo las estanterías y la verdad que a segun que hora hay más estanterías vacías y precisamente casi al final de la tarde los reponedores las reponen y así casi cada día que cuando hay una emergencia inesperada habrá falta de suministros, precisamente cada día al llegar a mi campo nunca suelo llevar comida y con solo ir andando como quien no le da importancia un día como almendras tiernas y algún día verdes, moras de las zarzas sean verdes maduras o algún que otro saltamontes y otras clases de vichos que los hay a miles y variados me es evidentes que los que tienen los colores más vivos me son más tóxicos o desagradables y así llevo décadas y oye de momento fuera de alguna indigestión en lo demás poco o nada.


----------



## mambo (5 Oct 2021)

Argelia le cortará el suministro de gas al gobierno de Pedro Sánchez y España podría entrar en una crisis energética

*COMO COCINAR SIN GAS,SIN ELECTRICIDAD NI ...*


----------



## rubasic (5 Oct 2021)

Da igual la cantidad de comida, bebida y objetos necesarios que almaceneis si no podeis evitar que OS LO ROBEN. Si la cosa se pone chunga primero el pillaje y después qauizá algo mas heavy será el principal problema. Escondites secretos y formas/medios de defenderse será vital. Una parejita de ciudad calzonazos incapaces de enfrentarse a un par de menas hambrientos serían un botin demasiado facil, y ya no digamos su almacén.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Oct 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> Da igual la cantidad de comida, bebida y objetos necesarios que almaceneis si no podeis evitar que OS LO ROBEN. Si la cosa se pone chunga primero el pillaje y después qauizá algo mas heavy será el principal problema. Escondites secretos y formas/medios de defenderse será vital. Una parejita de ciudad calzonazos incapaces de enfrentarse a un par de menas hambrientos serían un botin demasiado facil, y ya no digamos su almacén.



Este tipo de dudas quedan resueltas en el hilo.


----------



## Supermanises (5 Oct 2021)

no vivir en una ciudad... pa empezar...


----------



## tolomeo (5 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Este tipo de dudas quedan resueltas en el hilo.



si solo me vienen dos mierdenas hago embutido con ellos


----------



## pobre_pringao (5 Oct 2021)

mambo dijo:


> Argelia le cortará el suministro de gas al gobierno de Pedro Sánchez y España podría entrar en una crisis energética
> 
> *COMO COCINAR SIN GAS,SIN ELECTRICIDAD NI ...*



Ufff... lo veo muy peligroso. Sobre todo la manera de encender.


----------



## pobre_pringao (5 Oct 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> no vivir en una ciudad... pa empezar...



Hay que prohibir las ciudades ya.


----------



## pobre_pringao (6 Oct 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> si solo me vienen dos mierdenas hago embutido con ellos



un hueso de jamón en la puerta. mano de santo, oiga.


----------



## Arthas98 (6 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> Hola, no te preoucupes, la muerte nos tiene que llegar a todos, en algun momento. No, no hay alternativas, tampoco para otras cosas....Pero una cosa si se,...si pregunto al medico...me mandara a psiquiatría. Por conspiranoica. Porque este tema de los blackouts lo intentas hablar con gente " normal" y te dicen siempre lo mismo....que no va a pasar....que es todo alarmismo...a pesar de que hay muchas probabilidades, sobre todo en Alemania ( por la energia verde y cierre de las centrales nucleares) que suceda.
> Es necesario meter lejía? Tengo sensibilidad quimica multiple. Cuanto tiempo dura el agua sin ponerse mala?



Compra garrafas en supermercados, asegúrate que no le de la luz y te aguantan mínimo un par de años por experiencia propia de agua que hemos dejado en la casa del pueblo. Más puede que también, pero es que no se ha dado el caso.


----------



## Maldek (6 Oct 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Compra garrafas en supermercados, asegúrate que no le de la luz y te aguantan mínimo un par de años por experiencia propia de agua que hemos dejado en la casa del pueblo. Más puede que también, pero es que no se ha dado el caso.



Coño, en el leroy merlin venden depositos de 1000 litros para agua potable, y para tratarlos se puede usar el dioxido de cloro que es inocuo. A razon de 1 ml por litro.


----------



## Edgard (6 Oct 2021)

Una vagina en lata y un par de huevos tenga


----------



## Arthas98 (6 Oct 2021)

Maldek dijo:


> Coño, en el leroy merlin venden depositos de 1000 litros para agua potable, y para tratarlos se puede usar el dioxido de cloro que es inocuo. A razon de 1 ml por litro.



Ha pedido una solución teniendo en cuenta que tiene sensibilidad química múltiple, le he dado la más cómoda


----------



## PEPEYE (6 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Entiendo. Para eso necesitamos un sistema de alerta temprana. ¿Consultas todos los días alguna web?



No aunque si regularmente. En epoca de maximos solares , casi todo los dias


----------



## PEPEYE (6 Oct 2021)

Os dejo este enlace para saber que no es tan dificil
Aseguran que una tormenta solar casi destruye la Tierra en 2012 | Ciencia | La Voz del Interior


----------



## PEPEYE (6 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Cometes un error de lógica importante. Hace 100 años la gente sobrevivía porque ya venían de un sistema parecido. Desde pequeños basaban su supervivencia en aprender a gestionar los métodos y recursos de sus padres y abuelos que a su vez, habían heredado de los suyos.
> 
> La base de la supervivencia actual se basa en ir al supermercado o al restaurante. La mayoría de la sociedad no sabe cultivar/recolectar, ni criar animales de granja, ni conservar la comida sobrante.
> 
> ...



Creo que lo que aqui debatimos algunos es el fallo total de energia electrica en poco tiempo , digamos un dia o algo mas, ya ha pasado. Ahora casi todos los coches y camiones nuevos, dependen para su funcionamiento en cierta manera de los microchips, eso so.lo para poner un ejemplo


----------



## PEPEYE (6 Oct 2021)

En el 2012 recuerdo ciertos llamamientos a la poblacion
Se aproxima la «tormenta solar del siglo»
Ya en el 2012
El Congreso pide garantizar las redes eléctricas ante tormentas solares
Pero a dia de hoy claro el tema continua
La Comisión Europea se compromete a impulsar una "protección eficaz" de la población de la UE ante las tormentas solares y el EMP


----------



## Chihiro (6 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Creo que lo que aqui debatimos algunos es el fallo total de energia electrica en poco tiempo , digamos un dia o algo mas, ya ha pasado. Ahora casi todos los coches y camiones nuevos, dependen para su funcionamiento en cierta manera de los microchips, eso so.lo para poner un ejemplo



La posibilidad aún es demasiado escasa, al igual que la caída de un meteorito o la explosión de un supervolcan. Sin embargo, por las últimas noticias, se puede vislumbrar un problema relacionado con la energía que podría producir cortes de suministros y razonamiento provocando graves altercados y enfrentamientos entre la sociedad.

De ahí, el estar preparado con los recursos necesarios antes de que la cosa comience a desmadrarse. Nadie querría verse haciendo cola durante horas en un supermercado para comprar productos básicos, o en una gasolinera.

Os recomiendo el primer capitulo de la serie francesa "el colapso". El resto de la serie tiene errores demasiado absurdos para mi gusto.


----------



## Arthas98 (6 Oct 2021)

Para desinfectar heridas, lo primero es lavar con agua limpia y jabón para eliminar físicamente la suciedad y piedrecitas. Después desinfectar preferiblemente con Betadine o con clorhexidina. Es lo que mejor desinfecta SIN dañar tus propios tejidos. En caso de no tener se puede usar alcohol o agua oxigenada, pero ésto daña tus propios tejidos, lo cual realentiza la curación.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Oct 2021)

La posibilidad de que ocurra algo este invierno no es escasa, yo diria que de los DEFCON estariamos en nivel 3, recuerdo que se cuenta de 4 hacia atras el 2 casi desastre el 1 catastrofe. 

No solo hablamos de fallos en el sistema electrico, que las posibilidades son altas de que se den, es que podemos encontrarnos en un escenario donde la energia sea tan cara que la gente no tenga un facil acceso a la comida por precios disparados que puede crear ese efecto acaparador que cree desabastecimiento.

En China hay restricciones, de Gran Bretaña mejor no hablar y esto no ha hecho mas que comenzar, aunque de verdad lo que de momento mas me preocpa es que pase algo en la cadena farmaceutica y empiecen a faltar medicamentos basicos.

Un ejemplo, a dia de hoy en toda Andalucia no puedes comprar ni paracetamol ni ibuprofeno sin receta, y conectar con un medico te puede llevar 5 dias perfectamente minimo.

La seguridad que puede dar tener elemnetos basicos por si pasa algo no tiene precio, a dia de hoy yo tengo los deberes hechos.


----------



## mambo (7 Oct 2021)

*“El APAGON se activará el 21 de diciembre (Sorteo de la Lotería), y durará 6 meses*
El General Richard Barrons anticipa entre líneas lo que será el próximo cierre de las redes sociales e internet al estilo chino. Gobierno se encargará de la mayor represión de las comunicaciones con la excusa de Seguridad Nacional ante un suceso de orígen electrónico aún sin anunciar.
Experto militar en nueva guerra:
“De esta manera puedes poner de rodillas a todos los países europeos en solo 14 días”.
“El ex general británico Richard Barrons dice que las guerras no son necesarias ni son ojivas nucleares. Considera que la combinación de cohetes de precisión, ataques cibernéticos y redes sociales es mucho más peligrosa”.



¿Que hay detrás de las plandemias del Covid 21 y de la próxima del Apagón en diciembre 2021?: Es la quiebra del sistema financiero mundial, la deuda impagable a China que la ha estado financiando a la Reserva Federal y a Bancos centrales europeos; y la única solución para esconderlo es derribar el propio sistema financiero. Hambre y muerte.


En un mes se habrán reactivado centros militares, gobiernos, ayuntamientos, y hospitales, el resto en seis meses. Aunque los hospitales estarán colapsados de heridos y conviene tener botiquín amplio y enciclopedia médica en libro, no en internet.


El islamismo se alzará en Europa y EEUU. Qué país disparará primero no viene al caso pero podemos imaginar cual. Tsunamis y vientos de 120 kms hora paralizarán la vida y las ciudades.


Ciber Polygon es la estrategia de ataque que pretende ser defensa.


Como la estrategia de virus iniciada por los mismos que ponen las medidas que son la herramienta mas letal en lugar de prevención.


El Apagón eléctrico comenzará con virus que apagarán las centrales eléctricas y nucleares.


Inglaterra tendrá electricidad de Marruecos mediante cable submarino de abastecimiento de tan solo el 8% del consumo pero que emplearán únicamente para le élite, el ejército, bunkers, y palacios. Lo cual indica que será un apagón para las finanzas de occidente y su población mientras en países de la ribera árabe las centrales estarán custodiadas por el ejército. Centrales térmicas de última generación que sin embargo han obligado a cerrar en España porque esta nueva plandemia va contra la población occidental blanca principalmente.





*El desabastecimiento llevará al caos, al hambre y a ataques en las calles buscando comida, dinero, oro, cualquier cosa y principalmente a manos de los soldados subsaharianos, marroquíes y argelinos que nos han importado en versión refugiados y que se activarán al primer golpe de hambre a los tres días de no comer sin supermercados con género que los camiones sin combustible no podrán servir y con ataque a carreteras y casas particulares y edificios.


1.Almacenar alimentos secos, y cocinados que no tengan necesidad de frío (electricidad), y que se puedan comer al estar ya cocidos. Pan en biscotes, y frutos secos, así como vitamina C y otras vitaminas.


2.Almacenar combustible para vehículos y generadores de electricidad.


3.Botiquín de primeros auxilios (muchas vendas, agua oxigenada, alcohol, betadine, paracetamol, tijeras, esparadrapo, sueros y sondas, etc).


4.Sacar todo el dinero del banco, luego no se podrá cobrar.*


5.Pico, pala, hacha, leña, velas en cantidad.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Por qué nunca miel de supermercado?



Es casi todo azucar, ponga lo que ponga en la etiqueta.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Oct 2021)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> estoy buscando piso en pueblos de madrid, es dificil porque estoy parado, cogería una habitacion si pudiera vivir con otros conspiranoicos o por lo menos negacionistas



Joder menudo espectaculo. Si poneis una camara en el salon y lo retransmitis por twitch os forrais.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Oct 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> si solo me vienen dos mierdenas hago embutido con ellos



Ya sabes: quien a hierro mata, a hierro termina.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Oct 2021)

Octubre jamas defrauda.


----------



## tolomeo (8 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya sabes: quien a hierro mata, a hierro termina.



Si hay escasez y te vienen a tirar la puerta abajo, parece ser que les convencerías amigablemente que se fueran o, en su defecto, "compartirías" tus latunes con ellos, no?


----------



## Nothing (8 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> No consigo almacenar cerveza por más que lo intento.



No se... hazte mayorista quizás


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Oct 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si hay escasez y te vienen a tirar la puerta abajo parece ser que les convencerías amigablemente que se fueran o en su defecto "compartirias" tus latunes con ellos, no?



En una ciudad irán primero al paki de la esquina a "pedirle amablemente" que les proporcione suministros.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (8 Oct 2021)

Mínimo 4 bombonas de butano, te dan para casi 6 meses si sabes gestionarlas casi para 8.
Tienes para calentar comida, y para bañarte con agua caliente.
Más que la comida, veo mucho problema en el agua....como se vaya la electricidad, las bombas no van a funcionar.
La comida, es un must, que todo el mundo debería de tener, al menos para una semana.
En este caso pues para un par de meses.....Más allá de 2-3 meses todo lo que tengas guardado va a dar igual, sería un caos.
Yo no creo que llegue un MAD MAX al uso, pero que vamos a tener excases de alimentos y energía lo doy por descontado, que mucha gente va a ser pillada sin preparación mínima, también. y que van a empezar los problemas en los supermercados por supuesto.
De hecho,ya pasa en UK.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arthas98 (8 Oct 2021)

Yo acabo de hacer los deberes en tema velas. Sirven para iluminar, pero lo más importante sirven para cocinar y hervir agua.


----------



## Plutarko (8 Oct 2021)

Tener listo el generador, baterías, paneles o lo que sea para nutriros de electricidad. Vienen curvas.


Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## pobre_pringao (8 Oct 2021)

No se me ocurre otra que hacer cerveza casera. Así me entretendré mientras la gente se mata.


----------



## pobre_pringao (9 Oct 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer los deberes en tema velas. Sirven para iluminar, pero lo más importante sirven para cocinar y hervir agua.



Yo usaría mecheros de alcohol, que son más eficientes, pero (ojo) tb más peligrosos de manipular. Un incendio en casa sería lo peor durante una situación de emergencia.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (9 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> No se me ocurre otra que hacer cerveza casera. Así me entretendré mientras la gente se mata.



alimenta mucho no?


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (9 Oct 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer los deberes en tema velas. Sirven para iluminar, pero lo más importante sirven para cocinar y hervir agua.



cuidado con hervir agua, no lo digo por ti, si no por cualquiera que lea el foro, cuando juntas muchas mechas o varias velas, producen tanto calor que corres el riesgo de calentar la cera, entonces si la cera se calienta demasiado puede hervir tambien y saltan "chispas" de cera que pueden arder en el aire y si caen pedazos de cera en llamas sobre una superficie inflamable puedes provocar un incendio. suele pasar si intentas calentar una habitacion con una maceta con varias velas encendidas dentro. la maceta de arcilla se calienta, calienta la habitacion y retiene tanto calor que la cera empieza a chisporrotear. un saludo!


----------



## Chihiro (9 Oct 2021)

Cuando anunciaron el confinamiento, por lo menos en mi zona, en un par de días se agotaron muchos de los alimentos y elementos de primera necesidad (productos lácteos, arroz, harinas, panadería, frutería, carnicería, productos de higiene) recuerdo todas esas estanterías completamente vacías. Curiosamente, los alimentos en conserva casi ni los habían tocado.

Estuvieron vacías durante varios días más porque mucha gente no pudo hacer sus compras en el primer momento y se formaban largas colas para poder pillar lo que se iba reponiendo.

Lo curioso de todo es que en realidad no había ningún problema de desabastecimiento, pero la gente actuó como si fuese el inicio de una guerra mundial. 

De aquellos días, aprendí mucho aprovechando el "ensayo general" de una posible catástrofe o corte de suministros. Ahora continúo haciendo mi vida normal pero con una pequeña diferencia:

Dispongo de agua, comida y energía para varios meses, además de protocolos de actuación y planes alternativos por si la situación se complicase.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> butano para un mes o dos
> 
> agua potable
> 
> ...



Acabo de empezar a leer, pero por si no lo a puesto alguien, un cubo o barreño debajo del fregadero, desenroscando la tapa inferior, de esta manera aprovechas el agua de lo poco que friegue para el water y si quieres gastar lo mínimo en agua, tener guardados platos, vasos, cucharas, etc de plástico para tirar posteriormente..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
> -Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
> -Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
> -Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
> ...



En vez de bolsas digamos de plástico normales, yo uso bolsas con cierre minigrip, evitas además que insectos como la polilla te haga un desastre, yo tengo todo, azúcar, harina, arroz, etc en éstas bolsas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

Y si se puede un cargador solar con paneles solares, suministran suficiente electricidad para algunos aparatos, para la terraza por ejemplo


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> pero en caso de apocalipsis sólo tengo acceso a miel del super, la que pueda saquear, esta no sería úitl? entiendo que aunque azucarada podría aguantar igual no?



Si no queda otra, zona de productos ecológicos, quizás se encuentre alguna, pero la idea es tenerlo antes de que pase todo, para evitar ir a saquear, y ser quizás saqueado en su lugar.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Cerillas
> Velas
> Cordel, cuerda, alambre
> Estaría bien que fueras actualizando la lista, sería de utilidad.
> Gracias por el hilo.



Pedernal, mecheros para recargar y bombona, alcohol de quemar


----------



## asiqué (9 Oct 2021)

vivo en una zona con rios. Lo del agua no me preocupa, tengo unas pastillas potabilizadoras.
En el peor de los casos hervir, ya lo he hecho acampando, pero si estas muerto de sed es un coñazo sobre todo esperar a que se enfrie.
Me parece mas util tener 100 pastillas en casa que 100 litros de agua.
La lejia amarilla sirve tambien.
Comida, pues eso, tener para varias semanas, no tengas acumuladas latas sin mas.
Ve usandolas nornalmente, y las vas rotando. Que usas unos garbanzos? pues compras en el super otro tarro y lo guardas al fondo y asi vas consumiendo lo que antes caduca por orden


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Evacuación de residuos. ¿Alguna idea?



Si previamente lo has preparado, sacos de arena de rio, en vez de agua, además si la idea es no salir de casa, debes matar los malos olores de heces y comida, hay que tener muchas bolsas de basura y separar en tipos de desperdicios, algunos te servirán como envases para hortalizas, otros como abono, si tienes arena, una pequeña capa encima mata olores


----------



## asakopako (9 Oct 2021)

El agua para mí no es problema. La tengo un manantial casi en mi propiedad. No hace falta potabilizarla ya que sale directamente de la roca, la llevo consumiendo años tal cual y nunca tuve problema. Esta es la arqueta que hizo mi tío hace 40 años



La calefacción tampoco es problema. Tengo caldera de leña y 10 toneladas guardadas. La mayoría ya seca. Porque esa es otra. La gente se piensa ir a cortar leña verde y consumirla este mismo invierno. Puedo cocinar en la chimenea o incluso en la caldera.

La electricidad es lo más complicado. Tenía pensado meterle un generador de gasoil pero es un problema circular porque también podría haber desabastecimiento. Las plaquitas solares lo he estudiado pero aquí en invierno es cuando más llueve o nieva. Nieva bastante, no sé si las placas aguantarían ese peso, y que no me van a dar rendimiento. Había pensado meterle un molinillo, pero no sé si me darían licencia para ponerlo.

La nevera en invierno no es problema, porque muchas veces dejo cosas en la ventana para que se enfríen y como me descuide se congelan. Pero en verano sí sería problema. La propia caldera de leña tiene una pequeña bomba eléctrica que apenas tiene gasto y se puede alimentar con pilas.

Gasolina tengo 3 coches con el depósito lleno mas 2 jerry cans y una goma para pasar la gasolina de uno a otro si me hiciera falta. Me es muy necesaria porque para coger leña tengo que ir con el remolque y cargar la motosierra.

En los pisos de las ciudades que es donde vive la mayoría de la gente la cosa va a ser más complicada. Pero yo no recomendaría a la gente que se flipara y fuera a lo loco a buscar un refugio en el monte. En caso de problemas de grado medio (no madmax apocalíptico) donde mejor está uno es en su casa. Donde tiene sus cosas, conoce el barrio, los vecinos. Y si la gente vive en las ciudades es porque tiene allí su trabajo. No le queda otra. Pero sí estar preparado para poder pasar 15 días sin salir de casa para nada.

Buscar con calma una segunda residencia en la naturaleza que sirva como eventual refugio madmaxista puede estar bien. Buscando bien hay casas muy baratas. Pero como habitante de la España rural daría los siguientes consejos:
- Que tengas algún lazo con el sitio al que te vayas. Lo ideal sería el pueblo de tu familia, pero si eso no es posible al menos que conozcas la zona y a alguien que viva allí.
- Que esté en el casco urbano, no en medio del monte. Una casa aislada es indefendible a no ser que seas una familia numerosa con hijos ya creciditos.
- Que no esté a más de 150km o 200 como mucho. Que puedas ir regularmente los fines de semana para aprovisionarla, hacer reformas, etc.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (9 Oct 2021)

Teneis que agruparos en comunidades 
La union hace la fuerza: 
Uno solo, por muchos latunes que tengas vivirá angustiado. 
Porque quien te va a guardar los latunes mientras duermas o hagas otra cosa que no sea protegerlos? 
Cooperativas autosuficientes, no hay mas 
Proyectos de autosuficiencia | Página 6 | Burbuja.info 

Ashtar


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> Joder... también se pueden cazar palomas, perros y gatos y alimentarse de ellos cuando se acaben las latas de comida de la despensa, yo os recomiendo ir practicando, primero para limpiar un poco las calles, y segundo para tener algo de práctica para cuando llegue el momento:



Si se supone que no puedes salir, este sistema es difícil, quizás pájaros en alfeizar y terrazas, pero práctico es, yo las tengo para cazar ratas, sencillo y eficaz, cuanto más grande, pieza más grande.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> un hueso de jamón en la puerta. mano de santo, oiga.



Eso no, pero un par de patas de jamón dan para mucho, y productos de chorizo tipo sarta envasados al vacío...según forma de la vivienda, se puede atrancar poniendo un puntal o dos de puerta a pared ajustables


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (9 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La posibilidad de que ocurra algo este invierno no es escasa, yo diria que de los DEFCON estariamos en nivel 3, recuerdo que se cuenta de 4 hacia atras el 2 casi desastre el 1 catastrofe.
> 
> No solo hablamos de fallos en el sistema electrico, que las posibilidades son altas de que se den, es que podemos encontrarnos en un escenario donde la energia sea tan cara que la gente no tenga un facil acceso a la comida por precios disparados que puede crear ese efecto acaparador que cree desabastecimiento.
> 
> ...



En mi caso, que vivo en una parcela con acceso a muchas más posibilidades que en la ciudad, uso mucho infusiones de plantas para dolencias o enfermedades varias, también tengo la suerte de que una de mis hijas a estudiado sobre plantas medicinales, pero sí sería interesante tener un surtido, lo malo, que tienes que calentarlo y usar agua, pero ayudan y mucho.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> El agua para mí no es problema. La tengo un manantial casi en mi propiedad. No hace falta potabilizarla ya que sale directamente de la roca, la llevo consumiendo años tal cual y nunca tuve problema.
> 
> La calefacción tampoco es problema. Tengo caldera de leña y 10 toneladas guardadas. La mayoría ya seca. Porque esa es otra. La gente se piensa ir a cortar leña verde y consumirla este mismo invierno. Puedo cocinar en la chimenea o incluso en la caldera.
> 
> ...



Mi situación es por el estilo a la tuya, no tan buena pues el dinero manda, y no hay para todo o peor para casi nada. 
Yo tengo manantial pero lejos, unos 500 mts, arriesgado ir hasta allí en situación delicada, por eso tengo varios depósitos de recogida de agua, una piscina reforzada para al menos 4.000 litros y otras pequeñas auxiliares.

En cuanto a calefacción, ahora por gasoil, pero tengo chimenea, y estufa leña, y para duchas exteriores depósitos para calentar agua por el sol y mangueras también, también la opción de ponerlas dentro del invernadero, en caso de verano, depende de lo que quieras enfriar, dentro de la piscina, baja muchos grados o en cualquier envase que no esté al sol y suficientemente grande para no calentarse.

Yo tengo varias baterías de coches cargadas, y transformadores de 12v a 220v, así como panel solar y sistemas de cocina por el sol sin usar leña ni fuego, tengo una preparada con caja de cartón, forrada de aluminio, y dentro con piedra de pizarra, además de cristal resistente..aparte otros métodos..estamos hablando en caso graves o muy graves de colapso o precolapso.

Leña tengo varios cientos de kilos, pero espero en breve pillar 1500 kilos.

Tengo varios bombas manuales para sacar gasolina de vehículos, sin el clásico de película de aspirar y tragar.

Y gasoil de coche en bombona para ir cambiando cada 3 meses, la experiencia de UK a sido traumatizante.

Y sí, es vital tener conocimientos de plantas, animales y siembra, usar el abono natural..en ciudad es muy complicado.

Salvo que pase algo mucho más grave o se acabe la reserva alimentos, no recomendaría salir de las ciudades salvo en los primeros momentos, máximo 48 horas después de lo que pase, hay mucho sádico y desesperado por ahí..y por desgracia las mujeres son por lo general un punto débil, no por ellas, pueden ser más resistentes, inteligentes y luchadoras que los hombres, pero son el plato fuerte de mucho hijo puta.

En fin, si se puede plan C (Casa de Campo), y tener compañía para la defensa, y voluntad de defenderte y a los tuyos, que si llegue el caso, ejerzas la violencia necesaria y a ser posible tener perros grandes..en fin, son tantas cosas..


----------



## SineOsc (10 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Mi situación es por el estilo a la tuya, no tan buena pues el dinero manda, y no hay para todo o peor para casi nada.
> Yo tengo manantial pero lejos, unos 500 mts, arriesgado ir hasta allí en situación delicada, por eso tengo varios depósitos de recogida de agua, una piscina reforzada para al menos 4.000 litros y otras pequeñas auxiliares.
> 
> En cuanto a calefacción, ahora por gasoil, pero tengo chimenea, y estufa leña, y para duchas exteriores depósitos para calentar agua por el sol y mangueras también, también la opción de ponerlas dentro del invernadero, en caso de verano, depende de lo que quieras enfriar, dentro de la piscina, baja muchos grados o en cualquier envase que no esté al sol y suficientemente grande para no calentarse.
> ...



Las mujeres serán un bien igual que el agua o las medicinas, una moneda de cambio, de la que estaré alejado, nunca comerciaría con ellas, no por sentimentalismos, sino porque puede ser una estrategia traicionera.

Coincido con muchas cosas que decis pero con otras no, parece que no te aclaras con la energia con el rollo de o un generador o placas, pues ambas, pon placas y acumula combustible para el generador y usarlo sólo para lo más básico como puede ser un congelador, en verano, y aprobechar esa nieve y epocas frias para ahorrar todo lo posible en energía.

No se, me parece lo mas viable.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Las mujeres serán un bien igual que el agua o las medicinas, una moneda de cambio, de la que estaré alejado, nunca comerciaría con ellas, no por sentimentalismos, sino porque puede ser una estrategia traicionera.
> 
> Coincido con muchas cosas que decis pero con otras no, parece que no te aclaras con la energia con el rollo de o un generador o placas, pues ambas, pon placas y acumula combustible para el generador y usarlo sólo para lo más básico como puede ser un congelador, en verano, y aprobechar esa nieve y epocas frias para ahorrar todo lo posible en energía.
> 
> No se, me parece lo mas viable.



Yo tengo dos hijas, y si pasara algo, pues tocaría ir a muerte con ellas y su defensa.

Tengo varios sistemas por si fallara uno u otro en caso de gravedad (energía hablo)..lo bueno de vivir en una zona como la mía es que muchos nos conocemos, y el que más y el que menos tiene terreno y frutales, pero no somos muchos, y si viniera gente de la ciudad en masa, salvo que juntemos fuerzas, nos desbordarían uno a uno, si es invierno además se vería rápido que casa está ocupada, las chimeneas nos delatarian de lejos y de cerca los perros que prácticamente todos tenemos. Pero vamos, el hilo es sobre todo centrarse en como sobrevivir en un piso, y salvo que previamente te prepares, hay cae todo quiste, eso sin contar incendios en casa, si el problema es la falta de electricidad el agua no funcionaría y los incendios por fuegos al intentar calentar podría arrasar con barrios enteros, y los bomberos también tienen familias a las cuales quizás no quieran dejar solas, es muy complicada esa situación, sin hablar además de estar encerradas varias personas durante quizás semanas, si no añaden juegos de ocio, alguien acabará haciendo daño a otro de su entorno o tirándose por un balcón, el problema sanitario sería gordisimo, en las casas, en las aceras por las cosas que tire la gente, por la propia gente que se tire, ratas pupulando, perros abandonados, no sé, depende de la escala a lo que llegue esto..si o sí, casa en el campo ya.


----------



## SineOsc (10 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Yo tengo dos hijas, y si pasara algo, pues tocaría ir a muerte con ellas y su defensa.
> 
> Tengo varios sistemas por si fallara uno u otro en caso de gravedad (energía hablo)..lo bueno de vivir en una zona como la mía es que muchos nos conocemos, y el que más y el que menos tiene terreno y frutales, pero no somos muchos, y si viniera gente de la ciudad en masa, salvo que juntemos fuerzas, nos desbordarían uno a uno, si es invierno además se vería rápido que casa está ocupada, las chimeneas nos delatarian de lejos y de cerca los perros que prácticamente todos tenemos. Pero vamos, el hilo es sobre todo centrarse en como sobrevivir en un piso, y salvo que previamente te prepares, hay cae todo quiste, eso sin contar incendios en casa, si el problema es la falta de electricidad el agua no funcionaría y los incendios por fuegos al intentar calentar podría arrasar con barrios enteros, y los bomberos también tienen familias a las cuales quizás no quieran dejar solas, es muy complicada esa situación, sin hablar además de estar encerradas varias personas durante quizás semanas, si no añaden juegos de ocio, alguien acabará haciendo daño a otro de su entorno o tirándose por un balcón, el problema sanitario sería gordisimo, en las casas, en las aceras por las cosas que tire la gente, por la propia gente que se tire, ratas pupulando, perros abandonados, no sé, depende de la escala a lo que llegue esto..si o sí, casa en el campo ya.



No se hasta que punto estás más seguro tu con tu casa en el campo y opciones intentando defender a tus hijas en una casa que se ve a kilometros o un tio de una ciudad que cuando todo arde se tira al monte hasta que una enfermedad se lo lleve por delante por comer la seta que no era.

Todo depende del tipo de crisis que enfrentemos, las hay que con unas cuantas latas y reservas te permite estar en casa sin llamar la atención y otras que ni con esas te libras.


----------



## seneskal (10 Oct 2021)

El problema dado el caso, no es tener recursos, es tener habilidades para aprovecharlos........habilidad para mantener-regenerar instalaciones, habilidad para manejo de cualquier tipo de maquinaria, habilidad para desenvolverse en entornos hostiles (orientacion,resistencia fisica),habilidad para aplicar conocimientos de agricultura(plantar, regar,recolectar)........y asi un sinfin de aplicaciones que en la actualidad, nos las dan todas masticadas y empaquetadas y que en un MAD MAX de verdad, se esfumarian...


----------



## SineOsc (10 Oct 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> El problema dado el caso, no es tener recursos, es tener habilidades para aprovecharlos........habilidad para mantener-regenerar instalaciones, habilidad para manejo de cualquier tipo de maquinaria, habilidad para desenvolverse en entornos hostiles (orientacion,resistencia fisica),habilidad para aplicar conocimientos de agricultura(plantar, regar,recolectar)........y asi un sinfin de aplicaciones que en la actualidad, nos las dan todas masticadas y empaquetadas y que en un MAD MAX de verdad, se esfumarian...



Correcto, la habilidad y los conocimientos es otra moneda de cambio e incluso un salvavidas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> No se hasta que punto estás más seguro tu con tu casa en el campo y opciones intentando defender a tus hijas en una casa que se ve a kilometros o un tio de una ciudad que cuando todo arde se tira al monte hasta que una enfermedad se lo lleve por delante por comer la seta que no era.
> 
> Todo depende del tipo de crisis que enfrentemos, las hay que con unas cuantas latas y reservas te permite estar en casa sin llamar la atención y otras que ni con esas te libras.



En mi caso urbanización con más de 2500 parcelas, y la mía no es de las primeras, creo que salvo el problema de incendios, si sería más fácil de defender, pero como dices depende mucho de que sea lo que venga, de nada me sirve que se presenten 15 hambrientos, desesperados, mala gente, lo que sea, alguno me puedo llevar por delante, pero el resto harán de las suyas, por eso o hay Unión entre personas ya sea familiares o vecinos de confianza, o estamos igual de muertos que los de ciudad, y encima arrasaran, con gente que en muchos casos tienen conocimientos del campo, caza y cómo sobrevivir mejor, pero bueno, todo depende de lo que pase, y hasta donde caigamos, además, a saber cuando empezara todo donde te pilla, quizás toda la preparación no sirva de nada pues ni puedas llegar a tu refugio, lo iremos viendo, de momento, a seguir con este hilo que es muy interesante, iré tomando apuntes como a comentado un compañero y pasarlo a Excel que siempre hay buenas ideas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Correcto, la habilidad y los conocimientos es otra moneda de cambio e incluso un salvavidas.



Efectivamente, y la voluntad de usarlos, hay mucha gente que quizás las tenga, pero luego además no debes hundirte, conozco a más de muchos que si le quitarán el móvil se tiraban por las ventanas..y además muchos de esas habilidades no se compran, cuesta tiempo, error y acierto conseguirlas, año tras año lo compruebo con la huerta, lo que un año se me da bien, al siguiente un desastre...que Díos nos pille confesados, pues como pase quedarán cuatro gatos, y quizás no sean los mejores y más listos, sólo los más desalmados.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Oct 2021)

Consejo para el Agua

he comprado 100 pastillas potabilizadoras de las que usa el ejército Uk por £4
En caso de tener que coger agua de donde sea van a venir genial para no cagarte encima o enfermarte


----------



## Debunker (10 Oct 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......




Me temo que eso ha ocurrido más de una vez en el planeta, yo no puedo entenderlo de otro modo. 

Hasta donde conozco, el único evento del fin del mundo es el recogido y narrado en literatura antigua, la biblia, por Moisés ( 1391 a. C. hasta 1271 a. C ) y dicho relato solo puede entenderse a la luz de la ciencia y la tecno de hoy, de otro modo es un relato imposible. 

Judíos y cristianos reconocen que el Pentateuco, los primeros 5 libros de la Biblia, fueron escritos por Moises, como todos sabemos Moisés era de raiz de una tribu semita asentada en Egipto a través de José, pero Moisés desarrolló su vida en su totalidad entre faraones y sacerdotes del antiguo Egipto, así que todos sus conocimientos, educación y visión provenían de los secretos guardados celosamente en las Pirámides y Palacios por las élites sacerdotales, utilizados para subyugar y dominar a la población, conocimientos que con el tiempo fueron degenerando porque cada generación que pasaba lo entendía menos y las fuentes originales fueron desapareciendo o se corrompieron por incomprensibles y fueron siendo adaptadas a su nueva situación.

Moises en busca de una tierra prometida para su pueblo, cuyo objetivo no era otro que, crear una nación y reinar sobre ella al estilo de los Faraones, adapta la historia del origen del hombre, los castigos divinos , los conocimientos de higiene y salud etc. a la mentalidad y desarrollo del pueblo que quiere hacer grande y controlar, así cuenta cosas imposibles y que, solo eran posibles con la intervención directa de un Dios único , omnipresente y cruel siempre al lado del pueblo elegido, al resto de la humanidad que les den. 

Los motivos del Diluvio que posiblemente más que lluvias fueron el colapso de continentes bajo el agua , bien pudo provocarlos el hombre pero fuera como fuera, lo que, es imposible es un arca con una pareja de animales de cada especie , se necesitaba un enorme espacio, los animales depredan a otros , comen, beben, cagan y mean o sea una legión de humanos para cuidarlos y animales tan enormes como elefantes, bisontes, rinocerontes y así hasta mañana se podría mencionar distintas especies, entre ellas acuáticas como los cocodrilos y menuda carga de alimentos y agua. 

Eso sí se puede explicar hoy, un laboratorio con no más de 1.000 m2 con óvulos fecundados de las diferentes especies y matrices artificiales que ya actualmente se usan en los humanos. 

Luego viene lo de la Torre de Babel que es igualmente incomprensible porque ¿qué tecnología había para hacer una torre de 1.000-1.500 metros de altura? eso es una obra faraónica que ni los grandes rascacielos actuales consiguen, ¿cuánta gente podría albergar una torre como esa en su cima? 1.000-2.000 personas? ¿qué despensa de alimentos imperecederos y agua? 

Quizás la Torre de Babel era una plataforma en el espacio al estilo de Elysium y la confusión de las lenguas fue el no ponerse de acuerdo en las tecnologías que deberían usarse porque a pesar de que el conocimiento aún estaba vivo las infraestructuras de construcción o estaban dañadas o directamente habían desaparecido.

Al margen del relato bíblico , lo que nos relatan del hombre en la ciencia de hoy, es que hace más o menos 10.000 años el hombre evolucionado del mono era tan primitivo como un animal , vivía en cavernas y era cazador -recolector y la población humana apenas llegaba a un millón, esparcida por todo el planeta , cosa extraña que la evolución darwiniana escogiera para el hombre embarazos de nueve meses y crías que necesitaban ser protegidas y alimentadas al menos durante 10 años , y todas las características de un ser humano que lo hacen tremendamente débil frente a otras especies depredadoras que los rodeaban, antes que inteligencia el hombre prehistórico debería haber desarrollado, garras , ser veloz como las gacelas, cubrir su cuerpo de pelo para protegerse del frío, proteger los genitales masculinos, tener crías en 3 meses de embarazo y preparadas para sobrevivir por ellas mismas en dos años. 

Pues bien de ese hombre prehistórico y primitivo , sin previo aviso y sin más, no hay vestigios de que surgieran poco a poco, surgen culturas como la de los Sumerios que son asombrosas y asombrosas son las construcciones por todo el planeta y bajo el agua de los océanos con monumentos inexplicables que no podríamos realizar a día de hoy, ni que decir todas esas pirámides por todo el mundo como si el planeta hubiera estado globalizado.

En conclusión, yo creo que han existido apocalipsis o mad-max y creo que más de uno, el puñado de humanos que se salvaron esparcidos por todo el planeta entraron en una fase de demolición y supervivencia que los envió a la prehistoria, nos podría ocurrir de nuevo.


----------



## fff (10 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> he comprado 100 pastillas potabilizadoras de las que usa el ejército Uk por £4
> En caso de tener que coger agua de donde sea van a venir genial para no cagarte encima o enfermarte



donde?


----------



## estertores (10 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Yo tengo dos hijas, y si pasara algo, pues tocaría ir a muerte con ellas y su defensa.



No sé que edad tendrán tus hijas, pero lo mejor es que aprendan a defenderse por si mismas, hay técnicas de defensa personal que pueden ser muy efectivas en momentos críticos, y además tienen el efecto de aumentar la confianza en ellas mismas a la hora de hacer frente a los problemas que se presenten.

La idea de que "ellas necesitan que tú las defiendas" no es la mejor porque eventualmente tú puedes no estar y eso las llevaría a buscar "otro hombre que las defienda", mientras que si tienen los conocimientos y herramientas adecuados pueden defenderse por si mismas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> No sé que edad tendrán tus hijas, pero lo mejor es que aprendan a defenderse por si mismas, hay técnicas de defensa personal que pueden ser muy efectivas en momentos críticos, y además tienen el efecto de aumentar la confianza en ellas mismas a la hora de hacer frente a los problemas que se presenten.
> 
> La idea de que "ellas necesitan que tú las defiendas" no es la mejor porque eventualmente tú puedes no estar y eso las llevaría a buscar "otro hombre que las defienda", mientras que si tienen los conocimientos y herramientas adecuados pueden defenderse por si mismas.



Eso es verdad, una sabe defenderse bien, y la mala leche para ello, la otra no, pero igualmente, si pasara algo, quisiera estar con ellas, prefiero estar con mi familia y morir o matar con ellas o por ellas, en la finca tenemos modos y maneras de defensa, quien quisiera quitarnos la comida, lo iban a pasar mal, algunos caerían, aunque al final, evidentemente iríamos detrás nosotros. Sólo, siendo muchos se podría sobrevivir, hay que sembrar, dormir, cortar leña, hacer turnos, etc..una familia sola acabaría sucumbiendo, una detrás de otra.


----------



## asakopako (10 Oct 2021)

Una cosa que me había dejado para todos los que se quieran ir a vivir al rural, es que el pueblo debe tener entre 200 y 1500 habitantes. Por las llamadas "sinergias". En mi pueblo vive un médico retirado, un par de exmilitares, no todos son el típico labriego. Si te vas a una aldea de 20 habitantes es mucho más difícil encontrar gente con habilidades que puedan ser necesarias. Si te vas a un pueblo grande ya tiene comportamientos urbanos donde la gente ya no se conoce ni se saluda por la calle.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Oct 2021)

EBay de uk


----------



## estertores (10 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Eso es verdad, una sabe defenderse bien, y la mala leche para ello, la otra no, pero igualmente, si pasara algo, quisiera estar con ellas, prefiero estar con mi familia y morir o matar con ellas o por ellas, en la finca tenemos modos y maneras de defensa, quien quisiera quitarnos la comida, lo iban a pasar mal, algunos caerían, aunque al final, evidentemente iríamos detrás nosotros. Sólo, siendo muchos se podría sobrevivir, hay que sembrar, dormir, cortar leña, hacer turnos, etc..una familia sola acabaría sucumbiendo, una detrás de otra.



Pero hay cosas técnicas que alguien tiene que enseñarlas, por ejemplo estrategias psicológicas, saber influir en las otras personas con la actitud o el tono de voz, atacar puntos vitales determinados, usar un arma blanca de manera efectiva... en un MadMax la mayoría de "enemigos" serían personas sin formación militar ni conocimientos especiales de este tipo, con lo cual no hace falta saber y tener demasiado para compensar la inferioridad numérica (hasta cierto punto).

Muchas veces la estrategia, la previsión y la inteligencia pueden evitar llegar a conflictos físicos, algo tan simple como hacer creer a quien te puede querer robar que no tienes nada que robar, o que estás armado o loco cuando no lo estás; la guerra es el arte del engaño.

Un buen comienzo es el libro de Sun Tzu, si fueran mis hijas ya se lo sabrían de memoria:









Las 110 mejores frases de Sun Tzu (El Arte de la Guerra)


Repasamos las mejores frases célebres de Sun Tzu, y de su libro El Arte de la Guerra, para conocer más a fondo el pensamiento de este estratega militar.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pero hay cosas técnicas que alguien tiene que enseñarlas, por ejemplo estrategias psicológicas, saber influir en las otras personas con la actitud o el tono de voz, atacar puntos vitales determinados, usar un arma blanca de manera efectiva... en un MadMax la mayoría de "enemigos" serían personas sin formación militar ni conocimientos especiales de este tipo, con lo cual no hace falta saber y tener demasiado para compensar la inferioridad numérica (hasta cierto punto).
> 
> Muchas veces la estrategia, la previsión y la inteligencia pueden evitar llegar a conflictos físicos, algo tan simple como hacer creer a quien te puede querer robar que no tienes nada que robar, o que estás armado o loco cuando no lo estás; la guerra es el arte del engaño.
> 
> ...



Si, muchas veces la aptitud lo es todo, por mucho que seas un 4x4, si el contrario te cala y te ve flaquear, podrá contigo, yo tengo conocimientos de artes marciales. Y psicológicamente, lo que de pueda estoy preparado relativamente para lo que viene, pero mis hijas no, como la mayoría de los jovenes, no quiere saber nada de que su futuro se tuerza, yo debo andar con pies de plomo para que no piensen que me falta un tornillo..seguramente si pasara algo grave, la sola actitud de defender lo tuyo con armas sería suficiente para que te dejen en paz, siempre habrá piezas más débiles..me lo leeré igualmente, siempre es interesante.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Oct 2021)

JL es un listillo que sabe aprovechar el momento ...y ...en todo momento


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Oct 2021)

Iberdrola anuncia cortes de luz en Valencia y otros 22 municipios


¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe? No lo dicen Iberdrola ha anunciado cortes de luz entre el 11 y el 15 de octubre de 2021. La compañía eléctrica se verá obligada a cortar temporalmente el servicio eléctrico en numerosas localidades de la provincia de Valencia a partir del lunes a las 7 de la...




www.burbuja.info





Y este es el motivo por el que estar preparado es fundamental, si estuviese en la zona haria acopio de todo, en principio no va a ocurrir nada, pero si se alarga el problema muchos supermercados van a estar desabastecidos por no poder encender un simple ordenador, y por la noche es fundamental tener luz.

Estamos en el preaviso de lo que va a ocurrir este invierno? Tengan mucho cuidado.


----------



## estertores (10 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> [...] pero mis hijas no, como la mayoría de los jovenes, no quiere saber nada de que su futuro se tuerza, yo debo andar con pies de plomo para que no piensen que me falta un tornillo [...]



Entiendo bien lo que dices, y posiblemente sea uno de tus mayores puntos débiles: no puedes hablar abiertamente de la realidad que te rodea ni con tus propias hijas, mucho menos hacer cosas juntos para prepararos para lo que viene...

A parte del libro de Sun Tzu está bien que aprendas algo de psicología, porque ese "no quiere saber nada de que su futuro se tuerza" es lo mismo que no poder/querer aceptar la realidad, y eso genera cosas muy chungas a nivel psicológico, tipo querer hacer todo lo que digan por la tele que hay que hacer, de ahí a verte como su enemigo hay un paso.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (10 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Entiendo bien lo que dices, y posiblemente sea uno de tus mayores puntos débiles: no puedes hablar abiertamente de la realidad que te rodea ni con tus propias hijas, mucho menos hacer cosas juntos para prepararos para lo que viene...
> 
> A parte del libro de Sun Tzu está bien que aprendas algo de psicología, porque ese "no quiere saber nada de que su futuro se tuerza" es lo mismo que no poder/querer aceptar la realidad, y eso genera cosas muy chungas a nivel psicológico, tipo querer hacer todo lo que digan por la tele que hay que hacer, de ahí a verte como su enemigo hay un paso.



Saben lo que pienso, y mi mujer también, pero es la primera que no quiere saber nada, aún así saben bien lo que puede venir, mientras esperan, saben que mientras esté yo tienen todo solucionado. Pero eso sí, si pasa algo, van a perder el culo a aprender ..vamos que sí.


----------



## Arthas98 (11 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me temo que eso ha ocurrido más de una vez en el planeta, yo no puedo entenderlo de otro modo.
> 
> Hasta donde conozco, el único evento del fin del mundo es el recogido y narrado en literatura antigua, la biblia, por Moisés ( 1391 a. C. hasta 1271 a. C ) y dicho relato solo puede entenderse a la luz de la ciencia y la tecno de hoy, de otro modo es un relato imposible.
> 
> ...



Menuda paja mental y menudos huecos sobre prehistoria tienes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working for someone that believes in medical tyranny. Stop sending your kids to indoctrination centers. They need us more than we need them. That is an absolute fact. All we need to do is refuse. Stop participating in their corrupt system.










anonymous patriot on Gab: 'Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working f…'


anonymous patriot on Gab: 'Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working for someone that believes in medical tyranny. Stop sending your kids to indoctrination centers. They need us more than we need them. That is an absolute fact. All we need to do is refuse. Stop participating in their...




gab.com

















​


----------



## Debunker (11 Oct 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Menuda paja mental y menudos huecos sobre prehistoria tienes




Oye cada uno hace lo que puede en temas que no tienen explicación, te pongo un canal de youtube donde tienes múltiples documentales sobre las huellas de civilizaciones antiguas, puede ser que haya documentales manipulados, pero ni mucho menos todos, casualmente ayer , no lo vi entero, un documental sobre Australia desvelaba unas inscripciones en cuevas y en piedra exactas a los petroglifos egipcios, me pareció hasta raro que los aborígenes australianos vivieran en cuevas , si tienes explicación para ello te lo agradezco , lo que se con certeza es que el hombre cazador recolector de la prehistoria era tan inteligente como lo somos hoy, con necesidad de trasmitir y necesidad de crear arte que supieron obtener tinturas para sus grabados, eso solo lo hace un humano inteligente y el arte es sinónimo de espíritu e inteligencia.

Por otro lado esto es un apartado de conspiraciones donde nunca entro, pero donde os entretenéis con cosas como la tierra plana y mil locuras más si lo mío es de locura e ignorancia siempre tengo disponibilidad para aprender y buscar lógica a lo que no entiendo. Por tanto agradezco que me ilustres.

De Australia, por supuesto hay muchos más,












Encuentran en Australia los petroglifos más antiguos


En la región de Pilbara, la cual se extiende a lo largo de unos 500.000 kilómetros cuadrados de tierra, es uno de los lugares más asombrosos de Australia en el que se hallan los restos de vida más …




redhistoria.com







El canal donde descubrirás cosas que nadie dice, versa sobre antiguas civilizaciones y el rastro que dejaron.



https://www.youtube.com/user/DiscloseTruthTV/featured


----------



## Debunker (11 Oct 2021)

Por cierto el problema de esos documentales que filman una realidad , es la explicación, o sea opinión de interpretar esas evidencias como realizadas por extraterrestres y por ahí no paso por múltiples motivos que se harían largo de explicar y tendría que recurrir a la ciencia donde reconozco que ando en pañales , solo uso la razón y la lógica o al menos lo intento.


----------



## estertores (11 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Oye cada uno hace lo que puede en temas que no tienen explicación, te pongo un canal de youtube donde tienes múltiples documentales sobre las huellas de civilizaciones antiguas, puede ser que haya documentales manipulados, pero ni mucho menos todos, casualmente ayer , no lo vi entero, un documental sobre Australia desvelaba unas inscripciones en cuevas y en piedra exactas a los petroglifos egipcios, me pareció hasta raro que los aborígenes australianos vivieran en cuevas , si tienes explicación para ello te lo agradezco , lo que se con certeza es que el hombre cazador recolector de la prehistoria era tan inteligente como lo somos hoy, con necesidad de trasmitir y necesidad de crear arte que supieron obtener tinturas para sus grabados, eso solo lo hace un humano inteligente y el arte es sinónimo de espíritu e inteligencia.
> 
> Por otro lado esto es un apartado de conspiraciones donde nunca entro, pero donde os entretenéis con cosas como la tierra plana y mil locuras más si lo mío es de locura e ignorancia siempre tengo disponibilidad para aprender y buscar lógica a lo que no entiendo. Por tanto agradezco que me ilustres.
> 
> ...



Hay mucha literatura seria sobre civilizaciones más antiguas que las oficialmente reconocidas, y abundantes restos arqueológicos, pero hay una política de censurarlo sistemáticamente, imagino que para que la gente no se de cuenta que nuestra civilización puede colapsar como tantas otras del pasado.

Por ejemplo este fue un arqueólogo que investigó en detalle el tema de la Atlántida y otras civilizaciones desaparecidas:



Baraldi, Gabriele d’Annunzio |



Otro muy conocido que vendió millones de libros fue Immanuel Velikovsky:









Immanuil Velikovski - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lo de mezclar todo esto con el tema de los ovnis pienso que es o por ignorancia o para desprestigiar las investigaciones serias al respecto.


----------



## estertores (11 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Saben lo que pienso, y mi mujer también, pero es la primera que no quiere saber nada, aún así saben bien lo que puede venir, mientras esperan, saben que mientras esté yo tienen todo solucionado. Pero eso sí, si pasa algo, van a perder el culo a aprender ..vamos que sí.



Pues te deseo buena suerte, pero según lo cuentas no tengo muy claro que cuando las cosas se tuerzan tu mujer y tus hijas puedan ser más un problema que una ayuda, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (11 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pues te deseo buena suerte, pero según lo cuentas no tengo muy claro que cuando las cosas se tuerzan tu mujer y tus hijas puedan ser más un problema que una ayuda, ojalá me equivoque.



Todas ayudarán, seguro, una con sus conocimientos en plantas, la otra tiene mucha energía y mala leche, y mi mujer también, es más que nada, aceptar que nada será igual, o que por ejemplo ya no habrá móviles, internet o play..


----------



## ray merryman (11 Oct 2021)

Hay que ir mirando zonas de pueblo o montaña donde poder comprar un pequeño terreno antes de dos años, bien comunicado pero sin muchos habitantes y a ser posible con agua tipo ríos o algún pequeño manantial.
Lo que viene a nivel de grandes ciudades será un mini caos aunque no como muchos del foro creen.
En los pueblos en ese aspecto estarán más tranquilos.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (11 Oct 2021)

latunes


----------



## Ursur (11 Oct 2021)

Me uno al hilo y aporto:
Para los que estén pensando en almacenar agua en la bañera les informo que existe un invento americano muy útil y barato. Una bolsa.
El agua directamente en la bañera se estropearía en pocos días y no sería potable por los restos de grasa y jabones. Por apenas 30€ tienes este depósito que la mantiene potable todo el tiempo que quieras. Creo que tiene capacidad para 400 litros.
Viene con su grifito surtidor y todo.








Convierte tu bañera en un depósito de agua de emergencia con WaterBob


No es necesario que vengan tiempos de sequía para que suframos en casa la molestia de las restricciones de agua. Cualquier avería en el edificio o la




www.google.com


----------



## Chihiro (11 Oct 2021)

Una pequeña inversión (sobre los 400€ en mi caso) puede cubrir algunas de las necesidades que pueden aparecer en caso de cortes de luz.

No solo la de tener una luz decente y no depender de linternas y/o velas, utilizar un taladro o cualquier otra herramienta para realizar alguna reparación de urgencia, o en mi caso particular, que dispongo de calefacción por gasoil, pero la caldera necesita estar conectada a la corriente para arrancar.

Otra cosa que he aprendido directamente de un youtuber venezolano, es que estar varias horas sin luz por las noches puede afectar psicológicamente debido a la monotonía. El recomienda tener algunas películas guardadas para hacer más amena la situación. Poder cargar el portátil, tablet o tal y como tengo yo, una raspberry con un monitor led y un disco duro cargado de películas, series o música. 

Con respecto a la cocina, yo uso gas butano con reservas para varios meses, y un hornillo de gas de leña (solo para personas con acceso al ámbito rural, aunque hay quien lo usa con pellets.)

NOTA: (con algo más de presupuesto supongo que se podría montar una placa más y una batería más grande y conectar una nevera A++)


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (12 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Una pequeña inversión (sobre los 400€ en mi caso) puede cubrir algunas de las necesidades que pueden aparecer en caso de cortes de luz.
> 
> No solo la de tener una luz decente y no depender de linternas y/o velas, utilizar un taladro o cualquier otra herramienta para realizar alguna reparación de urgencia, o en mi caso particular, que dispongo de calefacción por gasoil, pero la caldera necesita estar conectada a la corriente para arrancar.
> 
> ...



Así lo tengo yo en mi caso, mira por ejemplo los que camperizan furgonetas, es increíble la cantidad de productos adaptados...claro que sustituir a la red eléctrica es jodido, y máximo en un piso de lo que se trata, salvo que vivieras en un ático o con gran terraza, pero dudo mucho que nadie en la ciudad a nivel particular tenga instalaciones así, viviendas unifamiliares, chalet sí, pero en un piso de lo que trata el hilo, creo que estaría todo el mundo bien tocado y sin posibilidad de conseguirla...cada día la cosa atando detalles va a más, a saber que hay detrás de todo, y encima en muchos países a partir del 15 movidas con los despidos de funcionarios o directamente sin posibilidad de trabajar, puede pasar de todo, si trabajo en una central eléctrica y me van a despedir por no querer meterme eso que llaman vacuna, monto la de Dios, y así en cada puesto, en muelles, estaciones, etc...vienen tiempos interesantes.


----------



## vico (12 Oct 2021)

Tenéis que comunicaros, organizaros y unirse a gente que piensa como vosotros.
Yo estoy en un estado de "gracia" en el cual soy feliz con unas zapatillas, una mochila y una montaña.
Llevo años tratando de despertar a la gente que Dios me pone en el camino, pero esa gente está completamente sorda y poco menos que me han estado viendo como a un chiflado. Sin embargo, mi mujer y mis hijas sí que están empezando a ver las señales y me dicen: tienes razón, los políticos y los medios de comunicación nos mienten. Han percibido que el sistema se cae por momentos.

Lo que más personas va a matar no será el hambre, matará el shock psicológico que sufrirán aquellos que no están concienciados.


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Si previamente lo has preparado, sacos de arena de rio, en vez de agua, además si la idea es no salir de casa, debes matar los malos olores de heces y comida, hay que tener muchas bolsas de basura y separar en tipos de desperdicios, algunos te servirán como envases para hortalizas, otros como abono, si tienes arena, una pequeña capa encima mata olores



No salir de casa a tirar la basura? Acumular bolsas de basura en tu casa? Eso no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de salubridad, por desperdicios y descomposición de restos de alimentos. Si no voy al supermercado por desabastecimiento o por miedo a que me roben las pocas bolsas de comida que consiga al menos salir a tirar la basura es un momento.


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La posibilidad de que ocurra algo este invierno no es escasa, yo diria que de los DEFCON estariamos en nivel 3, recuerdo que se cuenta de 4 hacia atras el 2 casi desastre el 1 catastrofe.
> 
> No solo hablamos de fallos en el sistema electrico, que las posibilidades son altas de que se den, es que podemos encontrarnos en un escenario donde la energia sea tan cara que la gente no tenga un facil acceso a la comida por precios disparados que puede crear ese efecto acaparador que cree desabastecimiento.
> 
> ...



Tiene tela, aquí estas pastillas las compras en cualquier supermercado tiradas de precio en UK.


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> Da igual la cantidad de comida, bebida y objetos necesarios que almaceneis si no podeis evitar que OS LO ROBEN. Si la cosa se pone chunga primero el pillaje y después qauizá algo mas heavy será el principal problema. Escondites secretos y formas/medios de defenderse será vital. Una parejita de ciudad calzonazos incapaces de enfrentarse a un par de menas hambrientos serían un botin demasiado facil, y ya no digamos su almacén.



Yo creo que si tienes comida para resistir 6 meses, latas más saber hacer gas casero en caso de que haya cortes de suministros va a ser imposible que que roben en un piso, mucho más fácil en una casa de pueblo. Que se atrevan a entrar, un arco con flecha les espera y listo, menos ruidoso que un arma de fuego.


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Un video muy bueno para almacenar comida en grandes cantidades para mas de 10 años sin comprar envases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cierto en es que en este caso tienes razón.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> No salir de casa a tirar la basura? Acumular bolsas de basura en tu casa? Eso no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de salubridad, por desperdicios y descomposición de restos de alimentos. Si no voy al supermercado por desabastecimiento o por miedo a que me roben las pocas bolsas de comida que consiga al menos salir a tirar la basura es un momento.



Se supone que hay caos en esta historia, podría ser muy peligroso salir a l calle,de eso es lo que se trata, de como actuar si la cosa se tuerce mucho, ya puestos claro que puedes bajar y tirarlos por la ventana, hasta que una panda de capullos te vea, y tu historia se acabe ahí, aquí se habla de caso grave de caos y como sobrevivir las primeras semanas a él, imagínate esto como un película de zombis...¿Bajarias?


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Claro compañero.
> El aceite de orégano es uno de los antibióticos naturales más fuertes que hay por su alto contenido en carvacrol.
> De hecho puedes buscar carvacrol o aceite de orégano en Google y podrás ver cientos de estudios sobre lo bueno que es.
> Incluso contra virus que producen neumonías y bacterias como la e coli.
> ...



No tenía ni idea, tengo una botella de aceite de árbol de te y otra de aceite de romero. Interesante, me voy a comprar una.


----------



## Rocker (12 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sigamos con la comida: tener reservas de latas no va a ser suficiente. Hay varios productos que hay que tener casi por obligacion y en cantidades nada despreciables. Arroz, mas o menos unos 5 kg por persona, hay muchas maneras de almacenarlo y dura mucho tal cual, pero recomiendo liar los paquetes con plastico transparente, no exponer a la luz del sol y guardar, puede consumirse sin problemas años despues de estar en un armario.
> -Azucar, producto barato y que es casi imposible que se ponga malo, puede aguantar años, tener 6 kg por unidad familiar siempre sera un plus, tarde o temprano lo vas a usar.
> -Cafe molido, una de las joyas de la corona, este producto suele venir envasado al vacio asi que no hay problema en guardar 20 paquetes en una estanteria, siempre si vienen sueltos es mejor liarlos con papel plastico transparente.
> -Avecren, si, las tipicas pastillas con glutamato monosodico que no es lo mas sano del mundo pero que pueden resultar muy utiles y por supuesto en la cocina su uso es infinito, 4 cajas, no es tiempo de preocuparse por la salud.
> ...



Lo primero darte las gracias por abrir este hilo tan interesante. He estado leyendo más o menos todas las páginas de forma rápida y hay consejos muy útiles.
Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena y que sirva también para debate.
Cuando hablas de productos para tener de reserva veo lógico tener muchas latas de todo, legumbres, atún sardinas, vegetales. También es útil tener algunas legumbres en grano y arroz. Mi enfoque es la inmediata utilidad y que sea práctico el almacenamiento de cara a una rotura de la cadena alimenticia de unos 6 meses, añadido con cortes eléctricos. 
Si se dieran estos supuestos vería útil tener sólo arroz en grano y no mucha cantidad de otras legumbres en grano pues su cocción tarda más si no disponemos de energía y queremos utilzar algún invento casero, la cocción del arroz es la más rápida. También tener paquetes de aroz cocido es útil.
A los kg de azúcar no le veo utilidad, corrígeme pero si no voy a hacer conservas porque vivo en ciudad no tengo huerta y voy a hacer una despensa de alimentos ya enlatados, no le vería otra utilidad más que para hacer postres, y tampoco voy a conservar harina pues no voy a hacer pan, estoy hablando de una situación de supervivencia extrema para 6 meses o como mucho un año y con poca energía, cortes de electricidad, con lo cual no usaría esos alimentos por el tiempo que requeriría cocinar pan o bizcochos.
A la miel si le veo utilidad tenerla cuanto más pura mejor.
Botiquín sanitario básico por supuesto.


----------



## thanos2 (12 Oct 2021)

Comprad locales vacíos y usadlos como almacenes.


----------



## Chihiro (12 Oct 2021)

Cada uno tiene sus propias circunstancias específicas y no queda otra que ajustarse a su situación particular. Si no queda otra, un buen paquete de pilas y unas cuantas linternas o una powerbank para cargar el MP3 o las linternas si son de batería.


----------



## ray merryman (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> No tenía ni idea, tengo una botella de aceite de árbol de te y otra de aceite de romero. Interesante, me voy a comprar una.



El aceite de romero en teoría es bueno para rebajar la inflamación en golpes, articulaciones y demás aunque es muy "flojito" yo lo elaboro todos los años de forma natural con romero del monte y otro que tengo plantado,alivia algo pero sobre todo relaja por su olor.
El del te es muy bueno también para enjuagues bucales, picaduras y temas de piel y picaduras de parásitos.
Pero como digo el de orégano es el "puto amo" de los aceites.
En caso de necesidad yo siempre tendria a mano de los dos formatos; en perlas para tomar de forma interna y gotas para cualquier otro uso,incluso interno pero como dije es tan potente que puede irritar la garganta, lengua etc....


----------



## Chihiro (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Lo primero darte las gracias por abrir este hilo tan interesante. He estado leyendo más o menos todas las páginas de forma rápida y hay consejos muy útiles.
> Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena y que sirva también para debate.



Hay una cosa que descubrí hace ya algunos años y es algo a tener muy en cuenta si la situación se alarga. Yo lo hago de vez en cuando porque son muy fáciles de hacer, baratos y sabrosos, además están calificados como un superalimento. Y las tienes listos para comer en una semana

*"BROTES DE LENTEJAS".*

Con un kilo de lentejas del supermercado puedes tener para varios meses.
Puedes hacerlo en cualquier lugar porque no ocupa nada de espacio y es muy interesante para obtener vitaminas, proteínas vegetales y minerales de manera natural.

Hay varios métodos para hacerlo, os pongo uno y vosotros podéis buscar otros que os vengan mejor

NOTA: Aparte de lentejas, yo suelo hacer brotes de guisantes comprando las semillas en paquetes de 1 kilo. Aunque salen más caros que las lentejas, su sabor es mucho más dulce y puedes dejarlos crecer hasta 15 cm para tomarlos como una verdura.


----------



## SineOsc (12 Oct 2021)

Ahora he visto que hay empresas que te ponen toda la instalación solar sin que pagues nada, ellos ponen la inversión inicial y te cobran luego de lo que vendas a la red o algo así, en caso de irse todo a la mierda te quedarías con toda la instalación.

No se si es así exactamente, me lo explicaron por encima, pero para los que vivis en pueblos puede ser de puta madre.


----------



## SineOsc (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Lo primero darte las gracias por abrir este hilo tan interesante. He estado leyendo más o menos todas las páginas de forma rápida y hay consejos muy útiles.
> Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena y que sirva también para debate.
> Cuando hablas de productos para tener de reserva veo lógico tener muchas latas de todo, legumbres, atún sardinas, vegetales. También es útil tener algunas legumbres en grano y arroz. Mi enfoque es la inmediata utilidad y que sea práctico el almacenamiento de cara a una rotura de la cadena alimenticia de unos 6 meses, añadido con cortes eléctricos.
> Si se dieran estos supuestos vería útil tener sólo arroz en grano y no mucha cantidad de otras legumbres en grano pues su cocción tarda más si no disponemos de energía y queremos utilzar algún invento casero, la cocción del arroz es la más rápida. También tener paquetes de aroz cocido es útil.
> ...



De eso podemos aprender de los americanos preparacionistas, compran todo en plan macro, este documental es un poco mierda pero dan algunas ideas:



Hay que tener en cuenta también que estos se gastan miles de dolares en almacenar comida y el documental es de hace como 10 años, toda esa comida se la tendrán que andar comiendo porque no ha pasado nada todavía y se les estropeará.


----------



## Falcatón (12 Oct 2021)

Todo lo que acumules para sobrevivir lo debes poder defender así que ya tienes en vigor tu licencia de caza/tirodeportivo y tu pistopeta o buena suerte con el cuchillo jamonero cuando seis amigos padres de familia desesperados intenten allanar tu domicilio a la vez. Si ven que sus hijos se están muriendo de hambre no van a tener absolutamente ninguna piedad contigo, serás un obstáculo rápidamente subsanable (degollable).

Otra cuestión muy diferente es si ante los primeros disturbios serios los de verde irán con un listado casa por casa requisando todas las armas registradas, entonces los clanes gitanos serán los reyes del mambo. Ya ocurrió en Nueva Orleans durante el huracán Katrina con afroamericanos en lugar de gitanos y se supone que ese país es el cielo de las armas donde hubiese sido impensable que se requisaran. En España me da la impresión de que es un poquito distinto, ¿verdad?

Seguid haciendo una lista de materiales, que lo único que conseguiréis con ellos es alargar la vida de los desesperados no preparados. 

¿Estoy aconsejando tener armas ilegales? ¡Ostras, no!, primero porque es muy difícil conseguirlas en este país y segundo porque es de subnormales pasar cinco añitos en la cárcel durante tiempos de paz pero quizás convendría estar ilocalizado en un largo viaje cuando vayan a por tu par de escopetas de caza o de tiro al plato si no te gusta matar animales por diversión como es mi caso.


----------



## Chihiro (12 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Ahora he visto que hay empresas que te ponen toda la instalación solar sin que pagues nada, ellos ponen la inversión inicial y te cobran luego de lo que vendas a la red o algo así, en caso de irse todo a la mierda te quedarías con toda la instalación.
> 
> No se si es así exactamente, me lo explicaron por encima, pero para los que vivis en pueblos puede ser de puta madre.



Yo pregunté hace bastante tiempo en un par de empresas y lo que ellos hacen es gestionarte la solicitud para las ayudas que ofrece el gobierno, pero en un principio, debes de pagar la instalación completa, luego ellos con las facturas hacen la solicitud y al cabo de un tiempo (no me dijeron cuanto), te ingresan el 40% de la factura (en el caso de los particulares).

Desconozco si hoy en día, hay alguna empresa que haga eso que comentas, pero no creo que puedan permitirse el lujo de abonar todas las instalaciones que realicen.

No obstante, si alguien conoce alguna que lo haga que no dude en enviarme un privado que con gusto lleno el tejado de placas si luego se lo cobran ellos con el excedente.


----------



## Falcatón (12 Oct 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> El tema armas. Sin licencia (no puedo sacarla) y sin tener que recurrir al mercado negro, ¿recomienda alguien alguna cosa interesante? Tengo metida en la cabeza una ballesta. Si ya se que no es discreta pero acojona.



¿Acaso no tienes la internete? ¡Pues busca, alma de cántaro! Los tubos de fontanería son legales y baratos pero no los unas hasta que todo se haya ido al carajo o el que se irá al carajo durante unos años serás tú sólo mientras el resto siga viviendo la mar de bien en libertad.


----------



## Falcatón (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> No salir de casa a tirar la basura? Acumular bolsas de basura en tu casa? Eso no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de salubridad, por desperdicios y descomposición de restos de alimentos. Si no voy al supermercado por desabastecimiento o por miedo a que me roben las pocas bolsas de comida que consiga al menos salir a tirar la basura es un momento.



Durante el MadMax las bolsas saldrán por las ventanas, ¿qué te crees? Por supuesto que acabaría habiendo un problema de olor y salubridad pública en las calles.

Piénsalo de esta forma: ¿crees que va a haber trabajadores todavía con sueldo del servicio de recogida y también carburante para los camiones? Pues entonces dará igual que la saques andando a 50 metros de tu puerta a un contenedor rebosado hace semanas o que la arrojes a la acera de abajo.

Si los vecinos se pusieran de acuerdo y todos las depositaran en un hoyo que hiciesen en un descampado un poco alejado entonces sería un gran avance pero en las primeras etapas del caos esos acuerdos no se harían debido al peligro en las calles.


----------



## Chihiro (12 Oct 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Todo lo que acumules para sobrevivir lo debes poder defender así que ya tienes en vigor tu licencia de caza/tirodeportivo y tu pistopeta o buena suerte con el cuchillo jamonero cuando seis amigos padres de familia desesperados intenten allanar tu domicilio a la vez. Si ven que sus hijos se están muriendo de hambre no van a tener absolutamente ninguna piedad contigo, serás un obstáculo rápidamente subsanable (degollable).
> 
> Otra cuestión muy diferente es si ante los primeros disturbios serios los de verde irán con un listado casa por casa requisando todas las armas registradas, entonces los clanes gitanos serán los reyes del mambo. Ya ocurrió en Nueva Orleans durante el huracán Katrina con afroamericanos en lugar de gitanos y se supone que ese país es el cielo de las armas donde hubiese sido impensable que se requisaran. En España me da la impresión de que es un poquito distinto, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Lo que comentas es algo de una lógica aplastante. No puedes pensar en almacenar agua, comida o herramientas y creer que vas a estar tranquilamente en casa mientras tus vecinos no tienen nada que echarse en la boca. Aunque tengas la suerte de que las bandas que se organicen no pasen por tu barrio, en cuanto los vecinos huelan la comida, los vas a tener tirando tu puerta abajo en cero coma.

En mi caso, he optado por una solución sin violencia (esconder la comida), pero tengo la suerte de vivir casi a las afueras de una pequeña ciudad y los pocos vecinos que tengo son gente mayor. Además siempre cuento con un plan B. Siempre hay que tener un plan B


----------



## Falcatón (12 Oct 2021)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> Joder... también se pueden cazar palomas, perros y gatos y alimentarse de ellos cuando se acaben las latas de comida de la despensa, yo os recomiendo ir practicando, primero para limpiar un poco las calles, y segundo para tener algo de práctica para cuando llegue el momento:



¿Dónde vives? Lo pregunto para ir a hacerte una visita e intercambiar opiniones sobre ir practicando matando gatos y perros. Quizás el Seprona podría visitarte en mi lugar, grandísimo hijo de la gran puta barata sifilítica.


----------



## Beto (12 Oct 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> El tema armas. Sin licencia (no puedo sacarla) y sin tener que recurrir al mercado negro, ¿recomienda alguien alguna cosa interesante? Tengo metida en la cabeza una ballesta. Si ya se que no es discreta pero acojona.



tirachinas de esos potentes


----------



## ueee3 (12 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Por supuesro que no. Pero en caso de una tormenta solar hay un tiempo hasta que nos alcance y esa seria llenar la bañera seria una de mis prioridades



¿Te enteraste de ésta?








Alarma por una poderosa tormenta geomagnética que podría afectar las telecomunicaciones


Fue detectada por la Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica de EE.UU. que, en un informe oficial, advirtió que podría impactar en satélites




es.yahoo.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2021)

Vaya tela.....como anda la Maguferia.....


----------



## Beto (12 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Lo primero darte las gracias por abrir este hilo tan interesante. He estado leyendo más o menos todas las páginas de forma rápida y hay consejos muy útiles.
> Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena y que sirva también para debate.
> Cuando hablas de productos para tener de reserva veo lógico tener muchas latas de todo, legumbres, atún sardinas, vegetales. También es útil tener algunas legumbres en grano y arroz. Mi enfoque es la inmediata utilidad y que sea práctico el almacenamiento de cara a una rotura de la cadena alimenticia de unos 6 meses, añadido con cortes eléctricos.
> Si se dieran estos supuestos vería útil tener sólo arroz en grano y no mucha cantidad de otras legumbres en grano pues su cocción tarda más si no disponemos de energía y queremos utilzar algún invento casero, la cocción del arroz es la más rápida. También tener paquetes de aroz cocido es útil.
> ...



Igual puedes cambiar un kilo de azucar por algo que no tengas


----------



## Beto (12 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Cuando anunciaron el confinamiento, por lo menos en mi zona, en un par de días se agotaron muchos de los alimentos y elementos de primera necesidad (productos lácteos, arroz, harinas, panadería, frutería, carnicería, productos de higiene) recuerdo todas esas estanterías completamente vacías. Curiosamente, los alimentos en conserva casi ni los habían tocado.
> 
> Estuvieron vacías durante varios días más porque mucha gente no pudo hacer sus compras en el primer momento y se formaban largas colas para poder pillar lo que se iba reponiendo.
> 
> ...



Aqui en Gerona, antes del confinamiento del mundo, tuvimos otro de solo una tarde por unas inundaciones. Solo afectaban a una zona muy pequeña pero avisaron de que cortaban el agua y a encerrarse en casa. En menos de una hora, casi no habia agua en el super mas cercano.
Eso ya me marcó un poco, sobretodo por la rapidez con que voló el agua.

Luego vino la pandemia y vivimos otra cosa que solo habia leido en relatos de la guerra (Stalingrado y lugares y batallas lejanas). Un dia no habia huevos, otro faltaba el chocolate...bueno, todos lo vivimos. El tema es que desde entonces me voy fijando en que alimentos tienen la caducidad mas lejana y miro cada vez mas las conservas. 

Estoy en ese punto que me falta muy poco para volver del super con diez latas de sardinas, pero tengo una voz que me llama "esajerao"...y otra que dice, bueno, pero y si se jode todo? Lo que si necesito es una casa y no el piso de alquiler donde vivo....pero ya llegara espero.
Creo que ire comprando dos o tres de cada cosa que compre....y me pasare por la farmacia


----------



## Riviere (12 Oct 2021)

Me estais acojonando y estoy pensando muy en serio a empezar a almacenar lo básico y más.


----------



## Beto (12 Oct 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Me estais acojonando y estoy pensando muy en serio a empezar a almacenar lo básico y más.



y yo tambien.... y mira que intento no pensar pero me agobia...



De hecho, recordemos que el hilo no iba del fin del mundo. Solo se trata de ir al super con los deberes hechos y de que si la cosa se pone fea (peleas por ejemplo), saber que en casa tienes para pasar esos dias y ya volveras mañana


----------



## mambo (12 Oct 2021)

No nos olvidemos de orar, atención a los acontecimientos por venir ( ojo que a corto el 1, y el 2 en 4-5 meses) resumido en tres etapas ; 

1. Apagón mediente ataque de un virus informatico
2-Estalido de la 3 GM
3..Fenomeno astronomico procedente del espacio exterior 

En este video Damian Galerón desarrolla el punto 2


----------



## mambo (12 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Hay que ir mirando zonas de pueblo o montaña donde poder comprar un pequeño terreno antes de dos años, bien comunicado pero sin muchos habitantes y a ser posible con agua tipo ríos o algún pequeño manantial.
> Lo que viene a nivel de grandes ciudades será un mini caos aunque no como muchos del foro creen.
> En los pueblos en ese aspecto estarán más tranquilos.



Yo optaría por alquilar antes que comprar, en los pueblos aislados son mucho más baratos los alquilres y siempre podrías alquilar tu vivienda en la ciudad y obtener algún ingreso. Luego una vez adaptado si compraría aunque dado los acontecimentos por venir creo que va a dar igual todo


----------



## mambo (12 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> y yo tambien.... y mira que intento no pensar pero me agobia...
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho, recordemos que el hilo no iba del fin del mundo. Solo se trata de ir al super con los deberes hechos y de que si la cosa se pone fea (peleas por ejemplo), saber que en casa tienes para pasar esos dias y ya volveras mañana



Para ir con los deberes hechos tienes que saber lo que se viene encima. Ambos temas están interrelacionados. No obstante la mayoría lo vamos a tener superdificil.


----------



## bubbler (12 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.
> 
> En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.
> 
> ...



Café + alcohol (alta graduación) + Miel + MMS + MPs/BTC/FIATmonopoly + pastillas.


Amazon.com : Emergency Food Supplies



El problema de todo esto es el INGSOC.


----------



## mambo (12 Oct 2021)

ES recomendable cuando paseis por vuestro pueblo o ciudad tener fichados arboles o plantas de las que podais abasteceros por ejemplo hay cantidad de arboles de naranjas amargas , que antes de llegar a ese estado podeis utilizar para haceros zumo , parecen limas y están bastantes buenas. Para temas de higiene, podeis haceros desodorantes naturales con aceite de coco, maicena y un poco de bicarbonoto. El aceite de coco es un gran antibacteriano que tambien podreis utilizar para la limpieza de dientes, ademas ayuda a reducir el apetito y fortlece el sistema inmune y se puede utilizar para cocinar.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (12 Oct 2021)

mambo dijo:


> ES recomendable cuando paseis por vuestro pueblo o ciudad tener fichados arboles o plantas de las que podais abasteceros por ejemplo hay cantidad de arboles de naranjas amargas , que antes de llegar a ese estado podeis utilizar para haceros zumo , parecen limas y están bastantes buenas. Para temas de higiene, podeis haceros desodorantes naturales con aceite de coco, maicena y un poco de bicarbonoto. El aceite de coco es un gran antibacteriano que tambien podreis utilizar para la limpieza de dientes, ademas ayuda a reducir el apetito y fortlece el sistema inmune y se puede utilizar para cocinar.



Y fichar quién tiene todavía pozos viables de agua.


----------



## RvD (12 Oct 2021)

1.13€ 31% de DESCUENTO|Llave Universal multifunción, llave de Metro, trenes, cerradura de puerta de ascensor, llaves de armario eléctricas, 1 ud.|Llave| - AliExpress

Esto puede sacar de algún apurillo...

Por supuesto un kit locksmith y algo de práctica, pues también.... Son cosas que hay que aprender en esta vida. Por si acaso. Nunca se sabe.


----------



## radium (12 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.
> 
> En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que* tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.*
> 
> ...



En caso de un evento de colapso mad maxista las ciudades se convertiran en una puta ratonera y una trampa mortal.
Permanecer en ellas y pretender sobrevivir en un entorno urbano es dificil, cuanta mas grande y mas poblada sea la ciudad peor. Permanecer en un sitio como madrid 3 millones de habitantes (mas los de las ciudades dormitorio cercanas) sera algo parecido a un infierno.


----------



## Chihiro (12 Oct 2021)

Aunque siempre debe estar uno preparado para lo peor, yo preveo más bien un escenario "venezolano" (cortes de luz e internet, escasez de combustibles y dificultad para encontrar comida variada).

Para los cortes de luz, reutilizan las baterías de los coches que ya no suelen usarse por falta de combustible. Muchos de ellos hacen colas de varias semanas en las gasolineras para comprar el máximo por persona que el gobierno permite. Luego la revenden diez veces más cara a la gente que aún puede pagarla.
En principio, está prohibido vender combustible y/o comida a precios por encima de un valor fijado por el gobierno, pero como es natural, esa norma se la suelen saltar, o bien recurren al trueque.
Alimentos básicos como arroz y pasta no les falta, pero suelen comerlos sin nada más que le aporte algo de sabor. Las salsas, especias o por ejemplo dulces están muy cotizados.
Una cosa curiosa del youtuber del que saco la información es que cuando tiene que salir para hacer una gestión, suele ponerse la ropa más vieja y rota para evitar que alguien pueda fijarse en el. 
No es un mad max como tal, pero llevan ya unos años enquistados en una sociedad de subsistencia.


----------



## Chihiro (13 Oct 2021)

Yo los hago conforme lo aprendí del entorno familiar. (en mi caso solo conservas de hortalizas y frutas en almíbar) 

1. Lavar muy bien los tarros vacíos.
2. Preparar el contenido dependiendo de lo que vayas a conservar.
3. Yo utilizo un "paellero de butano" y un cubo grande de metal.
4. IMPORTANTE: Asegurarte de cerrar muy bien los tarros de cristal.
5. unos 20 minutos al baño maría. Meterlos cuando el agua ya este caliente, y llenar hasta que estén todos sumergidos.
6. Almacenar en un lugar alejado de la luz y el calor.

Para saber si cuando los abres están en buen estado, es tan fácil como escuchar el ruido del vacío al abrirlos.

Nosotros jamás hemos tenido ningún problema consumiendo incluso la conserva de dos a tres años desde su preparación


----------



## Dodoritos (13 Oct 2021)

Un hilo grandioso! Lo triste es que esté en conspiraciones y no en un subforo para estos temas como se le lleva tiempo pidiendo a Calvopez. ¡Subforo prepper / madmaxista ya!

Al lío... 

En un escenario de escasez de alimentos debido a la rotura de la cadena de suministros, que podría ir acompañado de cortes de luz, gas, agua e internet, pienso que la situación ideal es que te pille en un pueblo, en casa unifamiliar pero en zona urbanizada. 

Tanto por el espacio disponible para poder almacenar comida y otros enseres, como por la facilidad de uso de distintas formas de calentar la casa o hacer comida. 

Rara es la casa de estas características que no tiene barbacoa, aunque sea de esas de metal de los chinos, en cambio un piso se lo juega todo a una carta; y la carta de moda es la placa de inducción, que sin suministro eléctrico no sirve para nada.

En cuanto a qué almacenar, y por si acaso la situación se vuelve violenta, lo ideal sería muchísima agua, latunes, latas de magro de cerdo, mermeladas, frutos secos, pastillas NRG-5, sampa, arroz y otros alimentos que se puedan consumir sin cocinar o que al ser cocinados no desprendan fuertes olores.

Tener bombonas de butano, tanto de las típicas de 12,5 kg como de las de Campingas, leña, carbón vegetal de calidad, placas solares de emergencia (las típicas de excursionismo que sirven para cargar el móvil, una linterna...), varios powerbank cargados, productos de higiene y limpieza, bolsas de basura y un kit de costura.

Si, como es mi caso, en el pueblo tienes contacto con un grupo de apoyo (gente que también se está preparando y en la que puedes confiar) sería muy recomendable hacerse con unos walkies recargables por usb de este estilo 

Retevis RT24 Walkie Talkie Recargable PMR446 sin Licencia 16 Canales CTCSS DCS Walkies Profesionales con Cargador USB y Auriculars (Negro,2 Pares) https://www.amazon.es/dp/B06VWTTGFS...t_i_WA4MZB7WA5FV1XT8PRHD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

En un lugar de gente sin sangre como es España, y siempre y cuando la situación no se alarge en el tiempo durante muchos meses o que la comida disponible se reduzca a 0, no creo que lleguemos a ver episodios violentos graves, ni una anarquía donde impere la ley del más fuerte. 

En definitiva, esto del preparacionismo se ha de ver como una afición, lo más lógico es que todas estas cosas las vayamos consumiendo poco a poco, mientras las vamos sustituyendo por otras (usando un sistema FI-FO) para que no se nos caduquen. Hay más probabilidades de que no ocurra nada que de que llegue el momento de tener que dar un uso de emergencia a nuestras provisiones. Pero si llega ese momento, estoy seguro de que mi familia lo pasará mucho mejor que quien no se haya preparado y, mientrastanto, vamos coleccionando latunes como quien colecciona sellos, monedas o tapones de cava.


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Igual puedes cambiar un kilo de azucar por algo que no tengas



Hombre sí , lo que pasa que espero no tener que cambiar y ser autosuficiente si se diera el caso. Espero que nunca tengamos que vivir una situación parecida, pero mis abuelos me contaban como antes de la guerra civil e incluso en los años de la guerra había gente en los montes escapados para no alistarse e iban mendigando por los pueblos, y la gente les daba alojamiento unos días y comida. Mi abuela luego me contó cuando los hombres estaban en la guerra y en su pueblo aparecieron moros y les pedían comida y no precisamente por las buenas, o se la dabas o ya sabías lo que te tocaba. Sabe dios qué más atrocidades viviría porque en casa de mi abuela eran 6 hermanas y dos hermanos, uno murió joven y otra hermana también, con lo cual sólo quedaba un hermano que como era más joven no le tocó alistarse, pero él a cargo de 5 hermanas y la madre, mientras el padre estaba en la guerra.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Oct 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Vale muy bien.
> 
> Y cuando calentamos la fabada, ¿cómo lo hacemos para que no le dé el tufillo al vecino?
> 
> ...



¿Todavia no has entendido que la carne de la fabada que vas a calentar es tu vecino?


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> El aceite de romero en teoría es bueno para rebajar la inflamación en golpes, articulaciones y demás aunque es muy "flojito" yo lo elaboro todos los años de forma natural con romero del monte y otro que tengo plantado,alivia algo pero sobre todo relaja por su olor.
> El del te es muy bueno también para enjuagues bucales, picaduras y temas de piel y picaduras de parásitos.
> Pero como digo el de orégano es el "puto amo" de los aceites.
> En caso de necesidad yo siempre tendria a mano de los dos formatos; en perlas para tomar de forma interna y gotas para cualquier otro uso,incluso interno pero como dije es tan potente que puede irritar la garganta, lengua etc....



Sí el de romero lo compré como remedio natural para dar masajes, tenía el hombro cargado hace tiempo, creo que fue un sobresfuerzo en el gimnasio y me di masajes varios días y enseguida fui encontrando mejoría, eso y también cataplasma de arcilla verde, mi mujer la usa para mascarillas cosméticas pero es muy buena la roja o la verde también para desinflamar y las articulaciones.
El de orégano diluido unas gotas en aceite de almendras para majases o una gota en un zumo para tomar por ejemplo, tiene las propiedades de los otros pero mejor?


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hay una cosa que descubrí hace ya algunos años y es algo a tener muy en cuenta si la situación se alarga. Yo lo hago de vez en cuando porque son muy fáciles de hacer, baratos y sabrosos, además están calificados como un superalimento. Y las tienes listos para comer en una semana
> 
> *"BROTES DE LENTEJAS".*
> 
> ...



Interesante, no había caído en los brotes, es una buena forma de ingerir legumbres si no dispones de electricidad o gas para la cocción.


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> De eso podemos aprender de los americanos preparacionistas, compran todo en plan macro, este documental es un poco mierda pero dan algunas ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta también que estos se gastan miles de dolares en almacenar comida y el documental es de hace como 10 años, toda esa comida se la tendrán que andar comiendo porque no ha pasado nada todavía y se les estropeará.



Bueno, al final es comida, siempre la vas a usar, lo malo es tirar dinero en cosas inútiles, al final en tiempos de desgracias lo más importante es la comida y un techo donde alojarte.
Pero normal, como ese pedazo casas que tienen casi todas con un sótano enorme que lo pueden usar de taller, para guardar cosas o para esconderse, jaja.


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Durante el MadMax las bolsas saldrán por las ventanas, ¿qué te crees? Por supuesto que acabará habiendo un problema de olor y salubridad pública en las calles.



jajaja, había leído mal, lógico, cómo alguien va a acumular la basura en su casa, como mínimo salir a tirarla o tirarla por la ventana. Si o hay camión de la basura no habrá perfume que valga, pero ya, se entiende que estamos hablando de situaciones especiales.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Sí el de romero lo compré como remedio natural para dar masajes, tenía el hombro cargado hace tiempo, creo que fue un sobresfuerzo en el gimnasio y me di masajes varios días y enseguida fui encontrando mejoría, eso y también cataplasma de arcilla verde, mi mujer la usa para mascarillas cosméticas pero es muy buena la roja o la verde también para desinflamar y las articulaciones.
> El de orégano diluido unas gotas en aceite de almendras para majases o una gota en un zumo para tomar por ejemplo, tiene las propiedades de los otros pero mejor?



El aceite de orégano es uno de los mayores antibióticos naturales,creo que puse un link sobre estudios del mismo (si no se puede buscar fácilmente en Google) es bueno contra bacterias de amplio espectro ,la e coli y muchos más.


----------



## Rocker (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> El aceite de orégano es uno de los mayores antibióticos naturales,creo que puse un link sobre estudios del mismo (si no se puede buscar fácilmente en Google) es bueno contra bacterias de amplio espectro ,la e coli y muchos más.



Interesante saberlo, voy a buscar en google, y me lo apunto para comprar, una botella de estos aceites dura la ostia porque sólo tienes que usar gotas y diluir.


----------



## Calamon (13 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo conozco, lo recomendo Jarella en su hilo, pero tiene un problema, es un preparacionista radical, muchas de las cosas de las que habla no pueden ser llevadas a cabo por personas normales que nos vamos a enfrentar si o si a una ruptura del stock a medio plazo, casi al 90%, por lo que mi idea es dar algunas pautas para gente que vive en ciudades, en pisos normales, con familias normales.
> 
> Si no estas acostumbrado, salir del entorno que conoces y lanzarte a la aventura de buscar alimento, medicinas, etc, es uno de los errores mas graves que se pueden cometer. Lo suyo es esperar que pase lo peor de la tormenta en las mejores condiciones posibles, para organizarse sin el agobio de la necesidad, de ese hombre si dare algunas ideas que he copiado yo mismo y que tengo para cuando las cosas vengan mal dadas que ya os digo que vendran.



Lo mejor, vacunarse y salir del juego


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Interesante saberlo, voy a buscar en google, y me lo apunto para comprar, una botella de estos aceites dura la ostia porque sólo tienes que usar gotas y diluir.



Ojo eso sí, si es de los buenos,con un alto nivel de carvacrol quema como un demonio por lo que para uso interno yo elegiría las cápsulas.
Saludos.


----------



## Chihiro (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Ojo eso sí, si es de los buenos,con un alto nivel de carvacrol quema como un demonio por lo que para uso interno yo elegiría las cápsulas.
> Saludos.



Hay muchos productos y resulta algo confuso...
A ver que te parecen estas cápsulas para pillarme un bote.
Zane Hellas Oregano Oil Softgels. La mayor concentración del mundo. Cada cápsula contiene un 30% de aceite esencial de orégano griego puro. 130 mg de Carvacrol por cápsula. 60 cápsulas. : Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## Angelillo23 (13 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Aqui en Gerona, antes del confinamiento del mundo, tuvimos otro de solo una tarde por unas inundaciones. Solo afectaban a una zona muy pequeña pero avisaron de que cortaban el agua y a encerrarse en casa. En menos de una hora, casi no habia agua en el super mas cercano.
> Eso ya me marcó un poco, sobretodo por la rapidez con que voló el agua.
> 
> Luego vino la pandemia y vivimos otra cosa que solo habia leido en relatos de la guerra (Stalingrado y lugares y batallas lejanas). Un dia no habia huevos, otro faltaba el chocolate...bueno, todos lo vivimos. El tema es que desde entonces me voy fijando en que alimentos tienen la caducidad mas lejana y miro cada vez mas las conservas.
> ...



A ver, no es cuestión de ir dando el cante con un carrito repleto de latunes y fabadas litoral. Lo primero porque es muy cantoso y la primera norma de esto es que no se note. Lo segundo, porque tienes que intentar que sea comida que puedas integrar dentro de tu consumo habitual (si no te gusta el atun pero prefieres sardinas o mejillones, pues estupendo. Si en vez de café prefieres colacao, pues igual) Y lo tercero, porque si lo compras todo a la vez todo te va a caducar al mismo tiempo, lo que dificulta mucho gestionar la comida en situación de normalidad (ir rotando la comida).

Como hay tiempo y aún no estamos en mitad del caos, basta con ir añadiendo un par de cosas a la compra habitual. ¿Te hace falta tomate frito? En vez de un paquete echa dos. ¿Unos mejilloncillos para el futbol? Pues igual, echa el doble. Los frutos secos tampoco están mal. Y si vas con coche, pues aprovecha y carga una garrafa de agua ya que estás.

Ese "extra" que compras pues pasa al alijo: Has comprado dos paquetes de tomate frito, uno que vas a consumir y otro que pasa a despensa. En el momento en que te quede solo un paquete (el de la despensa), tienes que volver a salir a comprar otro par de paquetes.

Tras esa segunda compra, tendrás el paquete que vas a consumir (el que quedaba de la 1º compra) y otros 2 en la despensa de la 2º compra. Esto se va repitiendo con todos los alimentos que consumas habitualmente que tengan fechas de caducidad prolongadas, incrementando tu despensa hasta que tengas las unidades que tu estimes oportunas en reserva. Por ejemplo, 10 unidades. Y a partir de ahí, pues simplemente te centras en no bajar de esas 10 unidades y de que nada se te ponga malo.

Yo lo he hecho así y en un par de meses me he montado una despensa bastante maja haciendo prácticamente la misma compra.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hay muchos productos y resulta algo confuso...
> A ver que te parecen estas cápsulas para pillarme un bote.
> Zane Hellas Oregano Oil Softgels. La mayor concentración del mundo. Cada cápsula contiene un 30% de aceite esencial de orégano griego puro. 130 mg de Carvacrol por cápsula. 60 cápsulas. : Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal



Esa marca es la que uso yo,en líquido de hecho una botellita de esas me dura casi dos años.
Si no recuerdo mal tiene casi 85% de carvacrol.
Las cápsulas las utilice también de esa marca que citas en mi opinión son muy buenas.
Pero ojo yo no las utilizaría así porque si,las reservaría para tema resfriados fuertes o gripes.
Hay un foro americano de preppers en que uno las usaba para una neumonía fuerte y le funcionó.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> A ver, no es cuestión de ir dando el cante con un carrito repleto de latunes y fabadas litoral. Lo primero porque es muy cantoso y la primera norma de esto es que no se note. Lo segundo, porque tienes que intentar que sea comida que puedas integrar dentro de tu consumo habitual (si no te gusta el atun pero prefieres sardinas o mejillones, pues estupendo. Si en vez de café prefieres colacao, pues igual) Y lo tercero, porque si lo compras todo a la vez todo te va a caducar al mismo tiempo, lo que dificulta mucho gestionar la comida en situación de normalidad (ir rotando la comida).
> 
> Como hay tiempo y aún no estamos en mitad del caos, basta con ir añadiendo un par de cosas a la compra habitual. ¿Te hace falta tomate frito? En vez de un paquete echa dos. ¿Unos mejilloncillos para el futbol? Pues igual, echa el doble. Los frutos secos tampoco están mal. Y si vas con coche, pues aprovecha y carga una garrafa de agua ya que estás.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy haciendo eso con el gas butano,hace mil años que no compro bombonas y llevo un par de semanas que compró una cada semana por tener.
También es un referente de lo que pueda venir,ahora está a 16'50 la bombona cuando empiece a subir será que va llegando el guano.
Eso sí puede subir por frío y oferta y demanda pero eso sin subidas y bajadas puntuales,me refiero a un precio que sube y no baja en mucho tiempo.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Podríamos hacer una lista más o menos de los participantes en este hilo por zonas,no hace falta decir calle y número de portal obviamente,pero podríamos establecer una referencia por zonas y la distancia a ella,por poder llegado el caso de necesidad estar en contacto (no homo).
Por ejemplo forero x a 25 km de ciudad y....


----------



## Angelillo23 (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo eso con el gas butano,hace mil años que no compro bombonas y llevo un par de semanas que compró una cada semana por tener.
> También es un referente de lo que pueda venir,ahora está a 16'50 la bombona cuando empiece a subir será que va llegando el guano.
> Eso sí puede subir por frío y oferta y demanda pero eso sin subidas y bajadas puntuales,me refiero a un precio que sube y no baja en mucho tiempo.



Yo tengo 2 bombonas y las voy rotando. Aunque claro, en mi caso sólo sirven para el agua caliente porque la cocina es eléctrica. 
Estaba pensando si habría algún adaptador para poder usarlas de cocina de emergencia a lo camping gas


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 bombonas y las voy rotando. Aunque claro, en mi caso sólo sirven para el agua caliente porque la cocina es eléctrica.
> Estaba pensando si habría algún adaptador para poder usarlas de cocina de emergencia a lo camping gas



Imagino que tiene que haber,de todos modos es fácil de poder adaptar solo es una goma atada por arandelas,eso sí hay que asegurarse que estén todas las partes bien puestas para evitar fugas.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Podríamos hacer una lista más o menos de los participantes en este hilo por zonas,no hace falta decir calle y número de portal obviamente,pero podríamos establecer una referencia por zonas y la distancia a ella,por poder llegado el caso de necesidad estar en contacto (no homo).
> Por ejemplo forero x a 25 km de ciudad y....



Del mismo modo en caso de caída de internet con un walki pmr o uhf/vhf podríamos estar en contacto.
Como lo veis?


----------



## Falcatón (13 Oct 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Me estais acojonando y estoy pensando muy en serio a empezar a almacenar lo básico y más.



Si sueltan el virus definitivo que muchos vaticinan (quizás maguferías sí, pero habrá más pandemias con seguridad aunque sean naturales como la de 1918) y el confinamiento sea largo porque incluso habrá ruptura de la cadena de suministro o bien si hay una tormenta solar con pulso electromagnético como el Evento Carrington de 1859 te deseo mucha suerte con la comidita que tienes para dos semanas bien ordenadita en los armarios de la cocina. Vas a salir a cazar asquerosas palomas del parque con la carabina de aire comprimido de tu sobrino o bien adelgazarás hasta colgarte de la lámpara de la sala de estar si no estás dispuesto a entrar a casas de ancianas para robarles lo poco que tengan.

En el Reino Unido se están viendo muchas cosas raras con los suministros y no todo son consecuencias del bréxit. En el gigante industrial chino explotador (por cierto, el más salvajemente capitalista aunque se autoproclame comunista) los cortes de electricidad le están poniendo palos en las ruedas y si ese motor falla el vehículo entero del mundo se para. Tengo en mi ciudad una fábrica Volkswagen que iba muy bien pero ahora no tienen chips y están en continuas regulaciones de empleo, currelas que se creían que tenían solucionado el resto de su vida al estar en esa empresa, veremos.

Te dejo esta perla para que vayas abriendo boca y te recuerdo que nadie asegura que no ocurra de nuevo cualquier día próximo como pasó en 1859:


----------



## Dodoritos (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Podríamos hacer una lista más o menos de los participantes en este hilo por zonas,no hace falta decir calle y número de portal obviamente,pero podríamos establecer una referencia por zonas y la distancia a ella,por poder llegado el caso de necesidad estar en contacto (no homo).
> Por ejemplo forero x a 25 km de ciudad y....



Venga! Empiezo yo...

Dodoritos - a 40km al NW de Barcelona, zona rural


----------



## estertores (13 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hay muchos productos y resulta algo confuso...
> A ver que te parecen estas cápsulas para pillarme un bote.
> Zane Hellas Oregano Oil Softgels. La mayor concentración del mundo. Cada cápsula contiene un 30% de aceite esencial de orégano griego puro. 130 mg de Carvacrol por cápsula. 60 cápsulas. : Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal



Yo pasaría de productos procesados y compraría el aceite esencial puro de la mejor calidad posible, luego haces tú los productos según vayas necesitando, es muy fácil, simplemente se diluye el aceite esencial en otro aceite base, por ejemplo de almendras o girasol (a ser posible ecológico), también se puede usar cera de abejas, arcilla o carbonato cálcico como excipiente, a menudo unas pocas gotas bastan para hacer una pomada, una tintura, masilla, cápsulas, dentífrico, champú... lo que sea.

No suele ser buena idea usarlos puros porque el principio activo está muy concentrado y puede causar efectos adversos fácilmente.

Yo siempre los compro de BioVer, son caros pero pienso que son los mejores y un botecito dura muchísimo, este es el de orégano:









Aceite esencial Origanum compactum (oregano) 10 ml. Biover


Aceite esencial de Orégano compacto BIO 10 ml.




parafarmaciamundonatural.es





El tema con los aceites esenciales es que hay distintas calidades, los baratos suelen ser refinados y por tanto llevan residuos químicos (se hacen con las sobras de los de primera destilación), para todo lo que sea uso interno o medicinal es mejor comprarlos siempre ecológicos, son caros porque las destiladoras para fabricarlos cuestan una fortuna (~100k) y hacen falta kilos de planta para hacer un botecito de 10ml.


----------



## Falcatón (13 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Y fichar quién tiene todavía pozos viables de agua.



Ya hice los deberes mientras hacía deporte, a media hora pedaleando hay una fuente de agua mineral que viene de las entrañas de una montaña y los pastores siempre han bebido directamente de ella, el problema es que necesitaría un remolque para la bici si quiero llevar bidones a casa. Eso sería lo primero que canjearía-robaría llegado el MadMax aunque si hago espacio quizás me agencie uno pagándolo, de momento me parece un armatoste inútil y molesto que acumularía espacio y polvo. No habrá combustible ni vehículos de motor en uso, garantizado. (Decir a motor es un galicismo garrulo).

Tengo en el garaje varias bombonas de butano (legalmente sólo puedes tener 2 en casa) que podrían hervir muchísimos litros de agua del río a dos pasos de casa pero cuento con que estaría lleno de cadáveres, jabón y todo lo imaginable como heces y aceites industriales a las pocas semanas del colapso porque no habrá depuradoras funcionando. Si quisieras lavar la ropa sólo podrías ir al río como antaño así que no se trata de matar bacterias sino de eliminar compuestos químicos y un filtro casero de carbón y arena hecho en una botella de plástico sólo te vale para unos sorbos mientras que los industriales portátiles te pueden sacar del apuro en una excursión, no durante meses.


----------



## estertores (13 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Podríamos hacer una lista más o menos de los participantes en este hilo por zonas,no hace falta decir calle y número de portal obviamente,pero podríamos establecer una referencia por zonas y la distancia a ella,por poder llegado el caso de necesidad estar en contacto (no homo).
> Por ejemplo forero x a 25 km de ciudad y....



Yo en una pequeña isla de Azores, somos menos de 5000 personas y todo muy rural, llueve mucho, hay más vacas que gente y sobra pescado fresco.


----------



## Falcatón (13 Oct 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 bombonas y las voy rotando. Aunque claro, en mi caso sólo sirven para el agua caliente porque la cocina es eléctrica.
> Estaba pensando si habría algún adaptador para poder usarlas de cocina de emergencia a lo camping gas



Aunque lo llamen paellero el primer enlace sirve para una sartén o un cazo aunque en todas las casas de montaña de mi zona hay o una cocina tradicional de leña o algo más modesto y compacto como el segundo enlace:

https://www.amazon.es/Garcima-20300...to-21&linkId=49321d3e4adef4fa68c74af5d9aa6bb5



https://www.amazon.es/MPM-Smile-KN-03-1K-Cocina-Port%C3%A1til/dp/B07CH1WQ3T/ref=as_li_ss_tl?__mk_es_ES=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2J5B1RUDXAUUX&dchild=1&keywords=camping+gas&qid=1591870935&sprefix=camping,aps,177&sr=8-23-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExVUVHNllSRFpUWVlXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODUyMTg1UlAyWDVTQjVYS042JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2NTAxNjEyQzU3U1BBN1I1ODZYJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==&linkCode=sl1&tag=camping_auto-21&linkId=3f6c82d6a4f73398c3c7b22538af21e4


----------



## Riviere (13 Oct 2021)

En el foro de supervivència español hay que registrarse para acceder a la información. No sé si alguien tiene enlaces a otras páginas o a otro foro menos estricto.
Por otro lado sería bueno listar lo que más falta hace


----------



## Ursur (13 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Lo primero darte las gracias por abrir este hilo tan interesante. He estado leyendo más o menos todas las páginas de forma rápida y hay consejos muy útiles.
> Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena y que sirva también para debate.
> Cuando hablas de productos para tener de reserva veo lógico tener muchas latas de todo, legumbres, atún sardinas, vegetales. También es útil tener algunas legumbres en grano y arroz. Mi enfoque es la inmediata utilidad y que sea práctico el almacenamiento de cara a una rotura de la cadena alimenticia de unos 6 meses, añadido con cortes eléctricos.
> Si se dieran estos supuestos vería útil tener sólo arroz en grano y no mucha cantidad de otras legumbres en grano pues su cocción tarda más si no disponemos de energía y queremos utilzar algún invento casero, la cocción del arroz es la más rápida. También tener paquetes de aroz cocido es útil.
> ...



El azúcar es muy barato, fácil de almacenar y conservar y siempre puede servir como trueque e intercambio por otros alimentos o bienes que no tengas. Igual que el tabaco, el alcohol el café etc..


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Venga! Empiezo yo...
> 
> Dodoritos - a 40km al NW de Barcelona, zona rural



Yo a 30 km al norte de Valencia capital


----------



## asakopako (13 Oct 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> No salir de casa a tirar la basura? Acumular bolsas de basura en tu casa? Eso no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de salubridad, por desperdicios y descomposición de restos de alimentos. Si no voy al supermercado por desabastecimiento o por miedo a que me roben las pocas bolsas de comida que consiga al menos salir a tirar la basura es un momento.



¿Te suena lo del agua va? Tampoco es hacerlo tan descarado, pero las bolsas de basura se pueden caer a la calle. En viviendas "sociales" es una práctica habitual. Luego vienen las ratas y no se podía saber. Pero porque lo llevan haciendo años, no en un blackout de 15 días.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Oct 2021)

Leí a una forera que en pleno mad max lo mas importante era poseer proteína grasa, así que el menda cada vez que va al super compra unas cuantas latas de paté Mina, fáciles para transportar y comerciar.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Leí a una forera que en pleno mad max lo mas importante era poseer proteína grasa, así que el menda cada vez que va al super compra unas cuantas latas de paté Mina, fáciles para transportar y comerciar.



En el decathlon venden botes de proteína de 5 kg por poco dinero.
Tener unos cuantos botes de esos nunca viene mal.


----------



## Dodoritos (13 Oct 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> En el foro de supervivència español hay que registrarse para acceder a la información. No sé si alguien tiene enlaces a otras páginas o a otro foro menos estricto.
> Por otro lado sería bueno listar lo que más falta hace



Voy a ver si me registro y veo lo que se cuece...

Lo malo de ir haciendo listados y cosas en este hilo es que ocurrirá como con el de las huertas, que cuando alguien busque información se tenga que leer 200 páginas. La solución sería el subforo, aunque sea dentro de conspiraciones, a ver si @calopez se digna a darnos el capricho.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Oct 2021)

Yo es que viendo el caminar de la perrita con todos los acontecimientos no veo para nada descabellado la información de este hilo sobre almacenaje de comidas u otras cosas la verdad.En los años 80 recuerdo que hubo una epidemia de miedo atroz a una guerra nuclear y se solía oír también acerca de cómo conseguir sobrevivir a ella con la construcción de búnker para proteger a los ocupantes de los desechos y la nube radiactiva resultantes de una explosión nuclear.Pero es que hoy en día tan solo un apagón informático de verdad te deja en la edad de piedra literalmente, a eso súmale epidemias de enfermedades, ataques bacteriológicos, etc...la cosa está peliaguda y con lo de la plandemia del covid y sus medidas antidemocráticas y dictatoriales vamos mal y si ahora mismo les da por meter un virus informático a nivel mundial para paralizar todo y cuándo digo todo es todo se formaría un caos y una anarquía que miedo me da de pensarlo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Riviere (13 Oct 2021)

Lo del aceite de orégano lo desconocía. Comparto un producto que me acompaña hace décadas : es el bálsamo de tigre. Para dolores musculares es un primor. Su principio activo es el alcanfor y más cosas. Mano de santo.
Por otro lado, antes, no sé ahora, había alcohol alcanforado en las farmacias. Mi padre me frotaba con él cuando me torcía el tobillo y generaba mucha calor en la zona, te curaba rápido.


----------



## estertores (13 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo es que viendo el caminar de la perrita con todos los acontecimientos no veo para nada descabellado la información de este hilo sobre almacenaje de comidas u otras cosas la verdad.En los años 80 recuerdo que hubo una epidemia de miedo atroz a una guerra nuclear y se solía oír también acerca de cómo conseguir sobrevivir a ella con la construcción de búnker para proteger a los ocupantes de los desechos y la nube radiactiva resultantes de una explosión nuclear.Pero es que hoy en día tan solo un apagón informático de verdad te deja en la edad de piedra literalmente, a eso súmale epidemias de enfermedades, ataques bacteriológicos, etc...la cosa está peliaguda y con lo de la plandemia del covid y sus medidas antidemocráticas y dictatoriales vamos mal y si ahora mismo les da por meter un virus informático a nivel mundial para paralizar todo y cuándo digo todo es todo se formaría un caos y una anarquía que miedo me da de pensarlo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo hasta lo del Covid no me creía nada, había oído todo tipo de teorías conspiratorias y no me las tomaba muy en serio, pero ahora ya me espero cualquier cosa, después de lo que ha pasado en el último año y medio ya nada es imposible.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Oct 2021)

Jajajaja...q aburridos estais....


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Oct 2021)

Por partes, tarde o temprano se hablaria en el hilo de lo que considero preparacionismo radical, en el cual no creo, si la sociedad colapsa de verdad el escenario seria mas complicado de lo que podemos imaginar, asi que la vida bucolica en el campo con una escopeta creo que lo descarto.

El fin del hilo sigue siendo que tener como elemento imprescindible en caso de problemas de suministro, que los va a haber si o si, y he querido centrarme en las ciudades, los que viven en pueblos tienen mas "opciones" aunque ya veremos.

Tener recursos sirve para que no te pille un apagon en Madrid de 4 horas en invierno y tengas que salir a la calle a buscar un antibiotico o una simple bombona de butano, ese es el miedo que hay que tener. Si no tienes las cosas necesarias para cuando se den situaciones de caos seras uno mas buscando en la calle lo que miles van a necesitar, y fuera del hogar el peligro es absolutamente real.

El objetivo principal es NO SALIR, esa es la principal defensa, estar cubierto de todo durante un periodo de alrededor de un mes, a partir de ese momento da igual lo que pase, por que estariamos hablando de algo tan desconocido para todos los presentes que las opciones que se abren dependeran de la suerte y los recursos de todo tipo personales, cada uno es un mundo. No es lo mismo tener niños pequeños que no tenerlos, no es lo mismo tener donde huir de una gran ciudad que no poder escapar, no es lo mismo vivir solo que en compañia.

Una cosa importante para los que estais solos, no os quedeis bajo ningun concepto en una gran ciudad solos, os toca huir o tener un plan de contingencia para formar un pequeño grupo.

Otra cosa, mientras menos mujeres y niños mejor, si son familia genial, pero ni se os ocurra meter una mujer en vuestra casa si no es pariente directa, alla vosotros, pero poco os van a ayudar.


----------



## pobre_pringao (13 Oct 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Vas a salir a cazar asquerosas palomas del parque con la carabina de aire comprimido de tu sobrino



Mejor una trampa en la ventana/terraza. Guardar el pan duro para cebo. Una barra de pan duro aguanta meses si la mantienes seca y con ella se pueden pillar 3 o 4 palomas. Más barras, más palomas. También valen tórtolas, estorninos, tordos...

Y llamarles asquerosas... A saber cómo te llaman ellas.



ray merryman dijo:


> Yo a 30 km al norte de Valencia capital



Yo vivo encima del bar, enfrente de la ferretería y mi vecino es camello. Por suerte tenemos el monte a 500 metros en linea recta.


----------



## pobre_pringao (13 Oct 2021)

A este hilo le falta un poco de salsa.


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Leí a una forera que en pleno mad max lo mas importante era poseer proteína grasa, así que el menda cada vez que va al super compra unas cuantas latas de paté Mina, fáciles para transportar y comerciar.



Paté-choped lata-salchichas idem


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

Tened especias. Duran varios años, mejoran el sabor de la comida y tienen efecto medicinal.
Pimentón picante (hay que conservarlo bien) orégano, pimienta, comino, curry. 
También macerado de ajo en aceite.


----------



## Rocker (14 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo hasta lo del Covid no me creía nada, había oído todo tipo de teorías conspiratorias y no me las tomaba muy en serio, pero ahora ya me espero cualquier cosa, después de lo que ha pasado en el último año y medio ya nada es imposible.



Opino exactamente lo mismo. Confianza cero en los políticos, ya ni en los científicos ni las farmafias. Me espero cualquier cosa, sólo deseo poder tener la fuerza necesaria para saber afrontar situaciones difíciles.


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Oct 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Tened especias. Duran varios años, mejoran el sabor de la comida y tienen efecto medicinal.
> Pimentón picante (hay que conservarlo bien) orégano, pimienta, comino, curry.
> También macerado de ajo en aceite.



¿como preparas el macerado de ajo en aceite? ¿conserva sus propiedades y frescura el ajo o pasa a ser algo insípido como los ajos de bote del supermercado?


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Oct 2021)

El escenario que se va a hacer real, decidid donde quereis estar cuando se apague la luz 6 horas, no es el madmax, es simplemente lo que viene.


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿como preparas el macerado de ajo en aceite? ¿conserva sus propiedades y frescura el ajo o pasa a ser algo insípido como los ajos de bote del supermercado?



Se trata de poder aprovechar los beneficios del ajo. El ajo pasa compuestos al aceite. El aceite es lo que vas a consumir. Y te comes el ajo si quieres. Normalmente no da tiempo de saber por consumirlo con rapidez. 
Simplemente pones ajos con un golpe que los reviente, pelados o no a macerar en aceite de oliva. 
Dracul ven y bésame.


----------



## rubasic (14 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿como preparas el macerado de ajo en aceite? ¿conserva sus propiedades y frescura el ajo o pasa a ser algo insípido como los ajos de bote del supermercado?



Yo te puedo decir mi método, muy sencillo. Lo hago porque hay años que en el huerto recojo muchísimas cabezas de ajo y no es algo que se conserve bien: Cojo 3 o 4 cabezas, les separo y pelo dejando los ajos lo mas intacto posible, y en un litro de aceite les hago una cocción lenta en la crock pot, lo dejo una noche en baja y obtengo un aceite de ajo que flipas. No recomiendo más saturado pues queda demasiado fuerte. Si no tienes olla lenta hazlo en un cazo con el fuego al mínimo durante 1 hora o 2, sin que el aceite se arrebate ni llegue a hervir.


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Oct 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Se trata de poder aprovechar los beneficios del ajo. El ajo pasa compuestos al aceite. El aceite es lo que vas a consumir. Y te comes el ajo si quieres. Normalmente no da tiempo de saber por consumirlo con rapidez.
> Simplemente pones ajos con un golpe que los reviente, pelados o no a macerar en aceite de oliva.
> Dracul ven y bésame.



¿y cuanto tiempo se supone que deben dejarse en aceite para que sus propiedades (del ajo) pasen al aceite?

¿y el aceite con los ajos dentro cuanto tiempo dura en buenas condiciones?

¿hay que guardarlo en el frigorífico? ¿en un frasco hermético?

gracias


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Oct 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir mi método, muy sencillo. Lo hago porque hay años que en el huerto recojo muchísimas cabezas de ajo y no es algo que se conserve bien: Cojo 3 o 4 cabezas, les separo y pelo dejando los ajos lo mas intacto posible, y en un litro de aceite les hago una cocción lenta en la crock pot, lo dejo una noche en baja y obtengo un aceite de ajo que flipas. No recomiendo más saturado pues queda demasiado fuerte. Si no tienes olla lenta hazlo en un cazo con el fuego al mínimo durante 1 hora o 2, sin que el aceite se arrebate ni llegue a hervir.



y ese aceite como lo conservas? simplemente en una botella a temperatura ambiente? ¿en el frigorífico? ¿hermético?

me parece una gran idea lo de usar la crockpot, pero por otra parte pienso que puede deteriorar las propiedades de un buen aceite. si compro aceite de extracción en frio, es para que conserve los polifenoles y otras sustancias que se pueden deteriorar con el calor, no veo la posibilidad de calentar un buen aceite. quizas uno virgen normalillo que no sea de extracción en frio para hacer la prueba


----------



## Rocker (14 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El escenario que se va a hacer real, decidid donde quereis estar cuando se apague la luz 6 horas, no es el madmax, es simplemente lo que viene.



A mi si hay apagones de luz de 10 de la noche a 6 de la mañana me la sopla muchísimo, el problema es de día en la mayoría de trabajos, y también a cualquier hora por el tema de los alimentos, los frigoríficos, se puede vivir sólo con la luz diaria, el problema son todas las gestiones y negocios que dependen de la luz e internet hoy en día.


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿y cuanto tiempo se supone que deben dejarse en aceite para que sus propiedades (del ajo) pasen al aceite?
> 
> ¿y el aceite con los ajos dentro cuanto tiempo dura en buenas condiciones?
> 
> ...



Es un macerado en frío. Te puedes olvidar de él. El aceite es uno de los conservantes de siempre junto con sal, azúcar y vinagre. 
También puede hacerlo en caliente como te dicen más arriba. 
Frigo no necesario. Hermético siempre mejor.


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> y ese aceite como lo conservas? simplemente en una botella a temperatura ambiente? ¿en el frigorífico? ¿hermético?
> 
> me parece una gran idea lo de usar la crockpot, pero por otra parte pienso que puede deteriorar las propiedades de un buen aceite. si compro aceite de extracción en frio, es para que conserve los polifenoles y otras sustancias que se pueden deteriorar con el calor, no veo la posibilidad de calentar un buen aceite. quizas uno virgen normalillo que no sea de extracción en frio para hacer la prueba



Con la crock en low no hay problema


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2021)

Acabo de probar un macerado de guindilla en oliva que está desde enero y pica para reventar.


----------



## rubasic (14 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> y ese aceite como lo conservas? simplemente en una botella a temperatura ambiente? ¿en el frigorífico? ¿hermético?
> 
> me parece una gran idea lo de usar la crockpot, pero por otra parte pienso que puede deteriorar las propiedades de un buen aceite. si compro aceite de extracción en frio, es para que conserve los polifenoles y otras sustancias que se pueden deteriorar con el calor, no veo la posibilidad de calentar un buen aceite. quizas uno virgen normalillo que no sea de extracción en frio para hacer la prueba



Al principio para hacer la gracia lo metia en una botellita en plan finolis con los ajos y todo, pero me he dado cuenta que no aportan nada asi que ahora una vez frio lo cuelo y lo guardo en una botella. 

Un poco de pasta con ese aceite y ufff...


----------



## Leunam (14 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Yo pregunté hace bastante tiempo en un par de empresas y lo que ellos hacen es gestionarte la solicitud para las ayudas que ofrece el gobierno, pero en un principio, debes de pagar la instalación completa, luego ellos con las facturas hacen la solicitud y al cabo de un tiempo (no me dijeron cuanto), te ingresan el 40% de la factura (en el caso de los particulares).
> 
> Desconozco si hoy en día, hay alguna empresa que haga eso que comentas, pero no creo que puedan permitirse el lujo de abonar todas las instalaciones que realicen.
> 
> No obstante, si alguien conoce alguna que lo haga que no dude en enviarme un privado que con gusto lleno el tejado de placas si luego se lo cobran ellos con el excedente.











Instalar placas solares - Holaluz


En Holaluz, tu instalación de placas solares es posible sin un sólo euro de tu bolsillo. Y si ya tienes paneles solares, te pagamos más por tus excedentes.




www.holaluz.com





*Instalamos placas solares sin que pongas ni un euro de tu bolsillo.*



Subvención de hasta un 55% del valor de tu instalación.

Simula tu oferta personalizada para saber de qué subvención podrías beneficiarte. Nosotros nos encargamos de todos los trámites para conseguirte la máxima subvención posible .


Total flexibilidad: financiamos las placas en hasta 15 años, a tu medida.

Nos adaptamos a tus necesidades: puedes financiar las placas en hasta 15 años. Y si quieres financiar en menos años, ¡ningún problema!
Si quieres, puedes hacer un desembolso inicial para rebajar tu factura mensual. Si no, ¡instala placas en tu tejado sin poner ni 1€ de tu bolsillo!


Sin papeleo: unificamos en una sola factura tu consumo de luz y la financiación de las placas.

Recibirás una sola factura cada mes, que incluirá la cuota de financiación de las placas solares y tu consumo de luz mensual.
Paga una sola factura y olvídate de dolores de cabeza


Nos encargamos de la instalación, la gestión de las placas y los trámites de la subvención. Eso sí, ¡las placas son tuyas!
Aprovechamos los metros de tu t


----------



## Chihiro (14 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Instalar placas solares - Holaluz
> 
> 
> En Holaluz, tu instalación de placas solares es posible sin un sólo euro de tu bolsillo. Y si ya tienes paneles solares, te pagamos más por tus excedentes.
> ...



No creo que sea exactamente lo que comentaba el forero al que respondí. Estos lo que hacen es simplemente financiarte la instalación fotovoltaica y cobrarte ambos recibos al mismo tiempo, (luz e instalación financiada).
El forero se refería a que había empresas que te hacían la instalación y se lo cobraban quedándose con el excedente de energía proporcionada por la instalación.
No obstante, no estaría mal mirar los números que te ofrecen, aunque al tema de las "financiaciones" le tengo bastante aversión.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (14 Oct 2021)

Up

A que conclusion habeis llegado¿

Ashtar


----------



## Riviere (14 Oct 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Up
> 
> A que conclusion habeis llegado¿
> 
> Ashtar



En principio que habrá dos escenarios: campo/ciudad. Los del campo no se vayan a pensar que somos menos dependientes de los suministros. En todo caso las vias de escape parecen más "fáciles" en el campo. Si hay montaña cerca y te sabes mover por élla, lo cual sería mi caso, mejor.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Oct 2021)

Por favor, si alguien ve algo realmente preocupante que lo ponga, pero solo cuando sea realmente preocupante.

Ejemplo, si alguien sabe o tiene conocimientos de problemas de distribucion de comida o productos esenciales que lo diga, es un tema que personalmente no domino, queda fuera de mi campo.

Pongo un ejemplo real, vamos a tener en breve desabastecimiento de tuberias de PVC, todo lo que tiene que ver con la fontaneria va acomenzar a subir, mi fuente es fiable, pero lo dicho, de tema comida o medicamentos ni idea.


----------



## Riviere (14 Oct 2021)

Sobre la fruta dulce os puedo decir que la especulación es feroz como jamás vi en el sector en toda mi trayectoria, mi vida. A pesar de que cada día es más fácil producirla y se planta más, sea porque el mundo ya no es tan grande, la oferta no cubre la demanda. Sobre todo esto es patente en la fruta de invierno, la que se guarda en cámaras de atmósfera controlada. Están todos guardando como posesos y esperando unos precios que...ya veremos. Hay una burbuja especulativa seria. El que vende pide lo que quiere.


----------



## alopecio (15 Oct 2021)

Creo que un tema a tratar en un hilo como éste es el de los medicamentos, sobre todo para aquellas personas que tienen alguna dolencia crónica y necesitan algo muy específico.
Dónde comprar sin problemas, como conservar, etc.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (15 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien ve algo realmente preocupante que lo ponga, pero solo cuando sea realmente preocupante.
> 
> Ejemplo, si alguien sabe o tiene conocimientos de problemas de distribucion de comida o productos esenciales que lo diga, es un tema que personalmente no domino, queda fuera de mi campo.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo real, vamos a tener en breve desabastecimiento de tuberias de PVC, todo lo que tiene que ver con la fontaneria va acomenzar a subir, mi fuente es fiable, pero lo dicho, de tema comida o medicamentos ni idea.



Doy fe de que los presupuestos de obra realizados antes de las vacaciones ya no son validos.

En una reforma que estoy acometiendo, todos, absolutamente todos los que he solicitado antes de agosto y aceptado ahora.... me han dado las gracias, pero ya no pueden realizarlos. Negociando he conseguido incrementos del 15% al 40% para hacérmelos antes de las navidades. Con presupuesto recibido y aceptado en 24 horas.

Legalmente ya se acepta que te den un presupuesto con validez solo para 7 días laborables.

Me comentan que los que han podido cargar de stock tienen previsión de obtener más beneficio revendiendo que haciendo las obras previstas. Así las cosas, la tendencia será seguir guardando todo en los almacenes y esperar a ver hasta donde suben los precios.


----------



## Chihiro (15 Oct 2021)

A pesar de no gustarme ciertas opiniones de este youtuber, tengo que admitir lo imprescindible que resulta visualizar este video sobre el filtrado de agua. De echo, yo acabo de comprar un par de filtros de los que hace referencia. Cuenta con la ventaja de estar viviendo el colapso adelantado en Venezuela.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (16 Oct 2021)

Alguien con conocimiento de baterias de litio para su modificacion interna? De 100 aH y 200 aH


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Oct 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Creo que un tema a tratar en un hilo como éste es el de los medicamentos, sobre todo para aquellas personas que tienen alguna dolencia crónica y necesitan algo muy específico.
> Dónde comprar sin problemas, como conservar, etc.



Comprar sin problema complicado, mi consejo es que te pongas en contacto con tu medico y le digas que tienes un flemon o que te duele una muela y que necesitas antibiotico, todo por tlf, si necesitais algo muy especifico internet es tu amigo pero todo es carisimo.

Empieza a ser muy dificil comprar medicamentos lo que ya nos habla de escasez, y me refiero a simple paracetamol, hablo de Andalucia.

Conservacion, pues lo de siempre, lejos de fuentes frias o calidas que no les de jamas la luz del sol y poco mas. Aconsejo un acopio "abundante" de lo basico, es decir, 3 cajas de paracetamol o ibuprofeno o ambas, yo personalmente tendria antibiotico si o si, puede ser la diferencia entre vivir o morir y saber que un medicamente aunque caduque en principio no hay que tirarlo, ni se convierte en un veneno mortal, consultar tema y modelos en internet.


----------



## estertores (16 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> A pesar de no gustarme ciertas opiniones de este youtuber, tengo que admitir lo imprescindible que resulta visualizar este video sobre el filtrado de agua. De echo, yo acabo de comprar un par de filtros de los que hace referencia. Cuenta con la ventaja de estar viviendo el colapso adelantado en Venezuela.



Muy buen aporte, impresionantes las imágenes de la gente recogiendo y filtrando agua en condiciones precarias.

Da miedo pensar que eso pueda ocurrir en España en poco tiempo, pero el hecho es que hace sólo unas décadas Venezuela era un país tan próspero o más que España, e incluso siendo rico en recursos naturales llevan muchos años pasándolas canutas.

Todo lo que hagamos por estar preparados para lo que pueda venir es poco.


----------



## seneskal (16 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Comprar sin problema complicado, mi consejo es que te pongas en contacto con tu medico y le digas que tienes un flemon o que te duele una muela y que necesitas antibiotico, todo por tlf, si necesitais algo muy especifico internet es tu amigo pero todo es carisimo.
> 
> Empieza a ser muy dificil comprar medicamentos lo que ya nos habla de escasez, y me refiero a simple paracetamol, hablo de Andalucia.
> 
> Conservacion, pues lo de siempre, lejos de fuentes frias o calidas que no les de jamas la luz del sol y poco mas. Aconsejo un acopio "abundante" de lo basico, es decir, 3 cajas de paracetamol o ibuprofeno o ambas, yo personalmente tendria antibiotico si o si, puede ser la diferencia entre vivir o morir y saber que un medicamente aunque caduque en principio no hay que tirarlo, ni se convierte en un veneno mortal, consultar tema y modelos en internet.



Personalmente creo que es un error, fiar la salud a los medicamentos, entendedme, no lo digo en los casos xtremos...pero en el dia a dia , hay que convivir con los dolores, con las sensaciones....a la minima de molestia acudir al botiquin, es un error de bulto........ quizas mi ejemplo no sea valido, pero solo recurro al medicamento cuando no veo otras soluciones.....que suele ser casi nunca....


----------



## ApartapeloS (16 Oct 2021)

Respecto a las fechas de caducidad de los alimentos no conviene tampoco obsesionarse, el otro día viendo una emisión de la televisión frandesa hablaban precisamente de eso, según contaban se exageraba con las fechas de forma intencionada, de esa forma los fabricantes podían facturar en torno a un 10% adicional por el efecto reposición, si las latas no están abonbadas pueden consumirse incluso si han pasado años desde la fecha de caducidad, lo importante es guardar las reservas en condiciones óptimas de temperatura y humedad


----------



## estertores (16 Oct 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Personalmente creo que es un error, fiar la salud a los medicamentos, entendedme, no lo digo en los casos xtremos...pero en el dia a dia , hay que convivir con los dolores, con las sensaciones....a la minima de molestia acudir al botiquin, es un error de bulto........ quizas mi ejemplo no sea valido, pero solo recurro al medicamento cuando no veo otras soluciones.....que suele ser casi nunca....



Yo lo veo igual, la cuestión es aprender a cuidarse y ser "tu propio médico" para no tener problemas de salud, a veces puede no ser posible, pero es un objetivo realista, yo llevo más de 15 años sin ir al médico ni entrar en una farmacia, es simplemente cuestión de saber cuidarse, no es fácil pero es posible.

Además en un escenario de colapso es cuestión de tiempo que te quedes sin medicamentos, mejor aprender a prescindir de ellos ahora que se puede hacer gradualmente.


----------



## blahblahblah (16 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien ve algo realmente preocupante que lo ponga, pero solo cuando sea realmente preocupante.
> 
> Ejemplo, si alguien sabe o tiene conocimientos de problemas de distribucion de comida o productos esenciales que lo diga, es un tema que personalmente no domino, queda fuera de mi campo.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo real, vamos a tener en breve desabastecimiento de tuberias de PVC, todo lo que tiene que ver con la fontaneria va acomenzar a subir, mi fuente es fiable, pero lo dicho, de tema comida o medicamentos ni idea.



no sé, sólo hace falta pasearse por cualquier super y mirar el género fresco que tienen
ya no el precio, sino la calidad y cantidad. La cosa está a mínimos nunca vistos.
Muy fácil de ver con cebollas y ajos Si tienes un poco ojo te das cuenta que todo lo que se vende ahora en general es producto viejo, cosechado antes de tiempo (aun verde, sin madurar) y conservado durante demasiado tiempo....


hambruna cocinandose a fuego lento...


----------



## Plutarko (16 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien ve algo realmente preocupante que lo ponga, pero solo cuando sea realmente preocupante.
> 
> Ejemplo, si alguien sabe o tiene conocimientos de problemas de distribucion de comida o productos esenciales que lo diga, es un tema que personalmente no domino, queda fuera de mi campo.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo real, vamos a tener en breve desabastecimiento de tuberias de PVC, todo lo que tiene que ver con la fontaneria va acomenzar a subir, mi fuente es fiable, pero lo dicho, de tema comida o medicamentos ni idea.



Yo te puedo decir que hay grades empresas que les han entrado prisas por revisar los generadores y los SAI.... No puedo decir nada más 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Márquez (17 Oct 2021)

Me uno con un pequeño aporte, algo simple que creo que todos debemos tener en casa, es una maceta de Aloe vera, sin entrar en propiedades milagrosas que muchos les atribuyen, es una planta que aguanta lo que le eches, no necesita apenas cuidados y de la que destaco 3 cosas que he comprobado por mi mismo.

+ Es efectiva para tratar quemaduras, y en una situación de posible corte energético en el que andemos trasteando con hornillos y bombonas se pueden dar mas de las habituales.

+ El gel supone un aporte de sales minerales y vitaminas( A y C principalmente) que lo convierten en un "multivitaminico" natural, si estas alimentandote a basa de cecina y latunes tu cuerpo agradecerá este aporte.

+ Es una mini reserva de agua, si puede parecer ridículo, pero el gel del aloe contiene una gran cantidad de agua y puedes regarla con agua no potable( orina tmbn) y obtendrías un producto seguro para consumo con el gel de las hojas.

OJo no se recomienda un consumo excesivo, puede tener propiedades laxantes etc 

SI es cierto que no resulta agradable de comer tanto por sabor como por la textura, pero entendemos que hablamos de una situación en la que nos dejamos los remilgos atras.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2021)

No paran de avisar, evidentemente informacion como esta es verdad que jamas la vamos a ver en España, de ahi las risas generalizadas cada vez que va a pasar un evento importante, mirad el video, y por favor, esto no va de OVNIS ni maguferias, es real, tanto el primero como este.

Por cierto me parece muy pobre el nivel que estan pidiendo en Austria, aqui la cosa se va a desmadrar y muchismo cuidado por la noche.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No paran de avisar, evidentemente informacion como esta es verdad que jamas la vamos a ver en España, de ahi las risas generalizadas cada vez que va a pasar un evento importante, mirad el video, y por favor, esto no va de OVNIS ni maguferias, es real, tanto el primero como este.



Ya, claro.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2021)

Y aqui tenemos ejemplos del modelo de gente que hara colas en las gasolineras. "La verdad es la verdad lo diga Agamenon o su porquero" Primero se deberia ver el video, que es corto y luego opinad sobre el.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y aqui tenemos ejemplos del modelo de gente que hara colas en las gasolineras. "La verdad es la verdad lo diga Agamenon o su porquero" Primero se deberia ver el video, que es corto y luego opinad sobre el.



Así que eres fan del magufo ese, ¿eh?


----------



## ApartapeloS (17 Oct 2021)

Fideos, no dejéis de incluir en vuestra reserva fideos, se hacen rápido, son baratos y se conservan más tiempo que el arroz


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (17 Oct 2021)

Mi próximo podcast tratara sobre este tema que ya tocamos un ingeniero de sistemas, un maquinista naval y yo mismo en 

*UTP125 La montaña eléctrica (video)*

Están generando una campaña de terror como nunca y el problema es que la escasez de gas es real y que los cortes eléctricos es muy probable que se den también.




Este próximo lunes a las 10 de la noche en mi *canal de Twitch* en directo.

Contare con la presencia del cantante de MKUltra y webmaster de Nuevo Desorden Mundial, el periodista y escritor Manuel Valera, la dra Yane y quizás el complotista Rubén de Montalvo. También he invitado al astrólogo Javier Reinoso pero no me ha contestado todavía.


----------



## estertores (17 Oct 2021)

Márquez dijo:


> Me uno con un pequeño aporte, algo simple que creo que todos debemos tener en casa, es una maceta de Aloe vera, sin entrar en propiedades milagrosas que muchos les atribuyen, es una planta que aguanta lo que le eches, no necesita apenas cuidados y de la que destaco 3 cosas que he comprobado por mi mismo.
> 
> + Es efectiva para tratar quemaduras, y en una situación de posible corte energético en el que andemos trasteando con hornillos y bombonas se pueden dar mas de las habituales.
> 
> ...



La pulpa interior de la aloe vera también sirve para cicatrizar pequeñas caries cuando estas llegan al nervio, simplemente se mastica la pulpa con el diente malo y se deja actuar, acompañado de 1 o 2 días de ayuno es muy efectivo.


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Acabo de probar un macerado de guindilla en oliva que está desde enero y pica para reventar.



En casa un día aparecieron dos aceiteras una con ajos y otra con guindillas, así sin más, ni cocinadas ni nada y el de guindilla era una droga para mi.



Chihiro dijo:


> No creo que sea exactamente lo que comentaba el forero al que respondí. Estos lo que hacen es simplemente financiarte la instalación fotovoltaica y cobrarte ambos recibos al mismo tiempo, (luz e instalación financiada).
> El forero se refería a que había empresas que te hacían la instalación y se lo cobraban quedándose con el excedente de energía proporcionada por la instalación.
> No obstante, no estaría mal mirar los números que te ofrecen, aunque al tema de las "financiaciones" le tengo bastante aversión.



Si si, creo que van por ahí los tiros, el tema era que a partir de x placas (unas 30 creo y dependiendo de tu consumo) te salía el recibo en negativo, por supuesto incluyendo las placas en la factura, no las regalan claro, pero si se va todo a la mierda en un escenario mad max te las quedas y tendrías luz al menos de día, para cosas básicas, y supongo que más fácil el tema de añadirle unas baterías despues.



mataresfacil dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien ve algo realmente preocupante que lo ponga, pero solo cuando sea realmente preocupante.
> 
> Ejemplo, si alguien sabe o tiene conocimientos de problemas de distribucion de comida o productos esenciales que lo diga, es un tema que personalmente no domino, queda fuera de mi campo.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo real, vamos a tener en breve desabastecimiento de tuberias de PVC, todo lo que tiene que ver con la fontaneria va acomenzar a subir, mi fuente es fiable, pero lo dicho, de tema comida o medicamentos ni idea.



El miercoles al llegar a la oficina se había caido el servidor de correo que al parecer es muy usado internacionalmente por muchas empresas, estuvo ko unas 4 horas, al volver de fumarme un cigarro estaban dando una alerta con un coche tipo el tapicero de que al día siguiente cortarían el agua por unas obras y estaba la oficina revolucionada rellenando garrafas de agua.

Al final ni cortaron ni nada, vamos que no pasó nada pero la gente revolucionada, el día que pase algo serio o se corte internet y nadie pueda pagar con tarjeta va a ser un descojono, yo ya he empezado a sacar efectivo y guardarlo para al menos esos primeros días poder comprar lo basico.

Por cierto no se si lo han puesto ya o incluso si lo he puesto yo, recomiendo este canal de supervivencia moderna:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8-fbEK4iGZgKKbwcfwlL8A


----------



## estertores (17 Oct 2021)

El tío será un tolai, pero lo que muestra en el vídeo es la web oficial del ejército austriaco donde este pide a los ciudadanos que se preparen para un apagón y ruptura de suministros de larga duración *a nivel europeo* que probablemente ocurrirá en los próximos 5 años.

Si el ejército austriaco está diciendo eso en la portada de su web oficial, es que el asunto va en serio.


----------



## estertores (17 Oct 2021)

Si alguien duda todavía de la inminente escasez de comida y suministros básicos, en este hilo recopilan muchas noticias recientes relevantes:






Sector agrícola mundial contra las cuerdas


Llevo ya más de un año comentado que lo que estaba ocurriendo en el sector agrícola iba a hacer que la subida del diésel pareciera un cumpleaños. Por desgracia creo que me he quedado bastante corto. Los precios de los cereales en los últimos 12 meses se han disparado. Productos como el trigo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

Qué diferencia hay entre cogerla de la orilla o no?


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

Estaría bien imprimirse esto:









+30 Libros de Supervivencia ¡Gratis! [PDF] | InfoLibros.org


¿Buscando libros de Supervivencia? Te ofrecemos más de 30 libros que puedes leer en forma completamente gratuita y descargar en PDF.




infolibros.org





Y también estaría bien añadir libros tipo de setas o hierbas, caza, trampas, cultivo etc.


----------



## DarkNight (17 Oct 2021)

Al final vamos a acabar todos como Lobo Estepario. Durmiendo en el puto coche


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No paran de avisar, evidentemente informacion como esta es verdad que jamas la vamos a ver en España, de ahi las risas generalizadas cada vez que va a pasar un evento importante, mirad el video, y por favor, esto no va de OVNIS ni maguferias, es real, tanto el primero como este.
> 
> Por cierto me parece muy pobre el nivel que estan pidiendo en Austria, aqui la cosa se va a desmadrar y muchismo cuidado por la noche.






Raúl U.M.E. 3 Preparad velas y latas, se viene la MISERIA​

• 11 oct 2021

*Un murciano encabronao 3 U.M.E.*

Bizum 696339508
Nº de cuenta : ES75 3018 57
www.patreon.com/user?u=40527138


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Oct 2021)

Creo que ya lo he comentado, pero para mi es importante mantener un perfil bajo
Os pongo un ejemplo , un grupo de personas desesperadas que llevan unos días sobreviviendo , el que puede y ,como el que se ha encontrado un diamante ve señales de vida por la luz en una noche noche , o una gallina o por ejemplo una columna de humo y quieren sobrevivir. Por otra parte vuestros recursos son limitados y quieres proteger a tu familia



9


----------



## Kriegsmarine (17 Oct 2021)

Creo que os estáis flipando mucho, y la TV os hace ver y creer cosas distintas a la realidad.
Que queréis leer libros de supervivencia? perfecto, alguna cosa sacareis de provecho;que queréis tener armas para defenderse? perfecto, pero aprended a utilizarlas porque sino al final os matareis ustedes mismos.....Y así mil cosas. Si de verdad pensáis que os podéis tirar al campo porque habéis leído en un libro como cazar un conejo o como filtrar el agua, es que la TV ha entrado mucho .as en vuestra fantasía de lo que pensáis.
Creéis que la gente en Beirut está camino del campo para sobrevivir?
De lo que se trata es de quedarte en casa, con un perfil mega bajo, sin destacar, y sin que te falte lo esencial para dos o a lo más, tres semanas.
De lo que se trata, es que cuando se vaya la luz y las bombos de agua no funcionen, a ti no te falte agua para beber, y que no necesites tener que jugartela en el súper para conseguir una botella para darle a tus sedientos hijos.
Que la fantasía nonos haga perder el Norte, enfocarlo como que os vais a una casa de campo de vacaciones, que está aislada y tenéis que llevar todo para el mes que tenéis para descansar en ella. Todo lo demás es ficción.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Creo que os estáis flipando mucho, y la TV os hace ver y creer cosas distintas a la realidad.
> Que queréis leer libros de supervivencia? perfecto, alguna cosa sacareis de provecho;que queréis tener armas para defenderse? perfecto, pero aprended a utilizarlas porque sino al final os matareis ustedes mismos.....Y así mil cosas. Si de verdad pensáis que os podéis tirar al campo porque habéis leído en un libro como cazar un conejo o como filtrar el agua, es que la TV ha entrado mucho .as en vuestra fantasía de lo que pensáis.
> Creéis que la gente en Beirut está camino del campo para sobrevivir?
> De lo que se trata es de quedarte en casa, con un perfil mega bajo, sin destacar, y sin que te falte lo esencial para dos o a lo más, tres semanas.
> ...



Te recomiendo leas el hilo.


----------



## ray merryman (17 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> El tío será un tolai, pero lo que muestra en el vídeo es la web oficial del ejército austriaco donde este pide a los ciudadanos que se preparen para un apagón y ruptura de suministros de larga duración *a nivel europeo* que probablemente ocurrirá en los próximos 5 años.
> 
> Si el ejército austriaco está diciendo eso en la portada de su web oficial, es que el asunto va en serio.



A ver por partes JL lleva vendiendo humo desde hace más de 10 años, de hecho recuerdo hace mucho tiempo (2012 o así) que el ejército alemán y la Merkel anunciaban lo mismo y decían a la gente que deberían tener preparada una mochila de 72 horas,por lo que tampoco es señal de nada.
Eso sí está claro que ahora hay muchas papeletas pero no porque lo digan estos sino por otros indicadores y fuentes.


----------



## ray merryman (17 Oct 2021)

No sé si se ha comentado pero me gustaría saber cómo poder cargar desde una batería recargable bien solar o mejor de esas de manivela, aparatos que cargan con enchufe de red de toda la vida.
Es decir,tengo varios baofeng y walkies de los que se cargan con su base conectados con enchufe de "pared".
Me gustaría saber si llegado un corte de luz gordo puedo cargar este tipo de aparatos con un sistema auxiliar.
El resto linternas,móviles etc.... Ya llevan el típico cargador USB y se que existen cargadores solares en Amazon con ese sistema.
Pero para el resto ni idea.
Algún experto?.


----------



## Dodoritos (17 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No sé si se ha comentado pero me gustaría saber cómo poder cargar desde una batería recargable bien solar o mejor de esas de manivela, aparatos que cargan con enchufe de red de toda la vida.
> Es decir,tengo varios baofeng y walkies de los que se cargan con su base conectados con enchufe de "pared".
> Me gustaría saber si llegado un corte de luz gordo puedo cargar este tipo de aparatos con un sistema auxiliar.
> El resto linternas,móviles etc.... Ya llevan el típico cargador USB y se que existen cargadores solares en Amazon con ese sistema.
> ...



Por manivela dudo que exista algo, pero con un kit de placa solar de las de furgoneta camper, junto con una batería de coche te puedes montar algo apañado.


----------



## estertores (17 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No sé si se ha comentado pero me gustaría saber cómo poder cargar desde una batería recargable bien solar o mejor de esas de manivela, aparatos que cargan con enchufe de red de toda la vida.
> Es decir,tengo varios baofeng y walkies de los que se cargan con su base conectados con enchufe de "pared".
> Me gustaría saber si llegado un corte de luz gordo puedo cargar este tipo de aparatos con un sistema auxiliar.
> El resto linternas,móviles etc.... Ya llevan el típico cargador USB y se que existen cargadores solares en Amazon con ese sistema.
> ...



Básicamente necesitas meterle al aparato el mismo voltaje, si este es 220V necesitarías un inversor para pasar de 12V DC a 220V AC, este inversor lo podrías conectar al mechero del coche o directamente a una batería de coche.

Si por el contrario es un aparato que lleva una fuente de alimentación, necesitas mirar el voltaje de salida de esta (lo llevan escrito), por ejemplo un teléfono inalámbrico puede necesitar 6V DC o 9V DC, o bien usas un inversor o bien un adaptador de 12V DC al voltaje que necesites.

Otra opción es sacarle la batería al aparato en cuestión y cargarla a pelo, en una emergencia puedes improvisar hasta con 2 cables pelados, la clave es respetar la polaridad y el voltaje de la batería, de lo contrario podría hasta explotar.


----------



## ray merryman (17 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Básicamente necesitas meterle al aparato el mismo voltaje, si este es 220V necesitarías un inversor para pasar de 12V DC a 220V AC, este inversor lo podrías conectar al mechero del coche o directamente a una batería de coche.
> 
> Si por el contrario es un aparato que lleva una fuente de alimentación, necesitas mirar el voltaje de salida de esta (lo llevan escrito), por ejemplo un teléfono inalámbrico puede necesitar 6V DC o 9V DC, o bien usas un inversor o bien un adaptador de 12V DC al voltaje que necesites.
> 
> Otra opción es sacarle la batería al aparato en cuestión y cargarla a pelo, en una emergencia puedes improvisar hasta con 2 cables pelados, la clave es respetar la polaridad y el voltaje de la batería, de lo contrario podría hasta explotar.



En otro hilo de conspiraciones un compañero me ha comentado que venden un cable USB para poder cargar walkies.
Mucho mas sencillo de cargar ese tipo de aparatos aunque cueste más tiempo de carga.
Aunque tu consejo nunca viene de sobra.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ray merryman (17 Oct 2021)

No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya,pero si de verdad queréis hacer acopio de algo útil a parte de lo que se está diciendo sería muy útil tener un gran número de herramientas.
Ya no solo para reparar o poder hacer cosas con ellas (de mejor calidad para nuestro uso) si no para poder hacer algún tipo de trueque o como pago por cualquier cosa.
En los chinos hay por cuatro duros herramientas de todo tipo,para mí las más importantes llegado el caso serían:
-sierras plegables para madera(tipo jardinería)
-sierras de cortar metal.
-cizallas.
-cuerdas.
-cinta Americana.
-palanquetas de metal.
-navajas multiusos.
-botes de cristal (reciclados vuestros).

Parece lo que compraría cualquier Psycho de película de hostal y universitarios haciendo el interrail pero creedme que eso se cotiza mucho más que otras cosas.


----------



## RvD (17 Oct 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> A ver, no es cuestión de ir dando el cante con un carrito repleto de latunes y fabadas litoral. Lo primero porque es muy cantoso y la primera norma de esto es que no se note. Lo segundo, porque tienes que intentar que sea comida que puedas integrar dentro de tu consumo habitual (si no te gusta el atun pero prefieres sardinas o mejillones, pues estupendo. Si en vez de café prefieres colacao, pues igual) Y lo tercero, porque si lo compras todo a la vez todo te va a caducar al mismo tiempo, lo que dificulta mucho gestionar la comida en situación de normalidad (ir rotando la comida).
> 
> Como hay tiempo y aún no estamos en mitad del caos, basta con ir añadiendo un par de cosas a la compra habitual. ¿Te hace falta tomate frito? En vez de un paquete echa dos. ¿Unos mejilloncillos para el futbol? Pues igual, echa el doble. Los frutos secos tampoco están mal. Y si vas con coche, pues aprovecha y carga una garrafa de agua ya que estás.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Cada uno tendrá que adecuar sus compras en función de las necesidades presentes y futuras. En el caso de mi familia, tengo dos hijos que comen como limas. 23 y 17, deportistas. El tomate frito, por ejemplo, lo compro de 20 en 20 tarros de forma normal.

Ya les he ido advirtiendo que si la cosa se complica, se hagan a la idea de que van a tener que aguantarse un poco el hambre. Si no, no hay despensa que dure una semana... Cuando se acercan al frigo, levanta las manos el hombre. Un atraco en toda regla.

Aprovecho para sugerir a @mataresfacil , que igual es buena idea que haga una pequeña lista de recopilación en el primer mensaje. En el hilo vamos a participar igual, pero sería de mucha utilidad para la consulta. Poco a poco podría ir ampliando esa lista con las recomendaciones foreras que considere adecuadas. Siempre a su criterio, que es el que ha abierto el hilo, claro.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## TheF00l (17 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Lo que comentas es algo de una lógica aplastante.... Aunque tengas la suerte de que las bandas que se organicen no pasen por tu barrio, en cuanto los vecinos huelan la comida, los vas a tener tirando tu puerta abajo en cero coma.



No serán los vecinos serán los que tienen fácil acceso a las armas, los uniformados, los que son siempre los cabecillas en los saqueos.



> tirachinas de esos potentes



Son potentes pero poco y con ellos colocar la munición, prepararse, apuntar y disparar lleva demasiado tiempo.



estertores dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual, la cuestión es aprender a cuidarse y ser "tu propio médico" para no tener problemas de salud,



Es de cajón, un médico titulado puede servir como orientación pero sus soluciones son genéricas y no se adaptan a cada caso particular. Cada uno conoce su cuerpo mejor que nadie, cómo reacciona y que le sienta bien o mal.


----------



## RvD (17 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> En otro hilo de conspiraciones un compañero me ha comentado que venden un cable USB para poder cargar walkies.
> Mucho mas sencillo de cargar ese tipo de aparatos aunque cueste más tiempo de carga.
> Aunque tu consejo nunca viene de sobra.
> Muchas gracias.











2.33€ 13% de DESCUENTO|BaoFeng Cables de carga USB para Radio de escritorio, cargador de batería de 1m, 5V a 10V para BaoFeng UV 5R, UV 82, UV 8D, BF 9700, UV 6R, 2 uds.|Accesorios y piezas de walkie talkie| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com





Quizá pueda ser éste. Sirven para los cargadores de los talkies de bajo coste Baofeng. En vez de usar el alimentador 220-10v que traen, se pone ese pequeño elevador y y ya está.

Aprovecho para poner en conocimiento de ustedes esta oferta.









25.34€ |Baofeng walkie talkie BF 888S, conjunto de Radio transmisor y transmisor, UHF, BF888s, BF 400 S, 5W, 470 888 MHz, 4 Uds., 10 Uds.|Transceptor| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com





Advierto que son talkies que necesitarían de licencia de radioaficionado para su uso. Son analógicos de 16 canales en la banda de UHF, ideales para programarles con las frecuencias de pmr. Sencillos de uso, baratos y muy duros. No hay nada mejor ni más útil por ese dinero.


----------



## RvD (17 Oct 2021)

Tiene toda la razón, pero depende de con quién pille. Con que tenga mala suerte una vez, no lo cuenta. A mi casa mejor no venga porque la suerte no estará de su lado. 

Sólo oirá uno o a lo sumo dos ruidos. El tercero ya no lo escuchará aunque sonará.

Por supuesto es una situación ficticia, ¿¿ eh ?? no se me ralle ! que no va con usted la cosa.


----------



## mmm (17 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No paran de avisar, evidentemente informacion como esta es verdad que jamas la vamos a ver en España, de ahi las risas generalizadas cada vez que va a pasar un evento importante, mirad el video, y por favor, esto no va de OVNIS ni maguferias, es real, tanto el primero como este.
> 
> Por cierto me parece muy pobre el nivel que estan pidiendo en Austria, aqui la cosa se va a desmadrar y muchismo cuidado por la noche.




Ya hace años que el gobierno sueco avisó de tener comida en casa para eventos futuros. En 2016 creo

Al final pasará, pero avisar llevan avisando hace mucho. Esto no es nuevo


----------



## mmm (17 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Creo que os estáis flipando mucho, y la TV os hace ver y creer cosas distintas a la realidad.
> Que queréis leer libros de supervivencia? perfecto, alguna cosa sacareis de provecho;que queréis tener armas para defenderse? perfecto, pero aprended a utilizarlas porque sino al final os matareis ustedes mismos.....Y así mil cosas. Si de verdad pensáis que os podéis tirar al campo porque habéis leído en un libro como cazar un conejo o como filtrar el agua, es que la TV ha entrado mucho .as en vuestra fantasía de lo que pensáis.
> Creéis que la gente en Beirut está camino del campo para sobrevivir?
> De lo que se trata es de quedarte en casa, con un perfil mega bajo, sin destacar, y sin que te falte lo esencial para dos o a lo más, tres semanas.
> ...



Jugársela en el super? Los super estarán destrozados y vandalizados desde el día 1. 

Cuando esto ocurra ya será tarde para nada. Esto hay que tenerlo preparado ya, hoy mismo.


----------



## seneskal (17 Oct 2021)

Respecto a los apagones o cortes de suministro electrico, puede que la causa no sea endogena , sino exogena...es decir, las redes de abastecimiento electricas estan expuestas a la radiaccion, una tormenta solar (nivel X-FLARE o superior), puede dejar fuera de servicio las redes electricas de la zona expuesta, no solo las redes, sino lo que es mas importante, los transformadores electricos que convierten la electricidad para su uso..... el tema es que entramos en un nuevo ciclo solar en el que la actividad solar va aumentar y es cuando el riesgo de estas tormentas solares se produzcan aumenta......asi que es fundamental tener un suministro electrico autonomo, no solo eso, sino protegerlo ante una posible tormenta solar, desconectandolo de la red y conectandolo a tierra.
De todas maneras, estar ubicado en una zona donde existen parques eolicos-solares cercanos, aumentan las posibilidades de tener suministro de energia,(siempre que haya capacidad de reponer centros de transformacion) al no depender de un suministro lejano, que quedaria diluido por la distancia y por el consumo de energia de las poblaciones anteriores.


----------



## Chihiro (17 Oct 2021)

RvD dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón, pero depende de con quién pille. Con que tenga mala suerte una vez, no lo cuenta. A mi casa mejor no venga porque la suerte no estará de su lado.
> 
> Sólo oirá uno o a lo sumo dos ruidos. El tercero ya no lo escuchará aunque sonará.
> 
> Por supuesto es una situación ficticia, ¿¿ eh ?? no se me ralle ! que no va con usted la cosa.



Es que esa estrategia tiene los días contados. Antes o después tropezará con un militar, policía, guardia civil, cazador o simplemente alguien que tenga armas para tiro olímpico o incluso sin licencia y será un 60/40 en su contra porque el asaltado conoce bien su casa. 
Eso en el caso de que comiences con un arma de fuego. Si empiezas con un arma blanca hay que tener en cuenta que tus asaltados seguro que van a tener armas del tipo cuchillo jamonero y puedes encontrarte a varias personas armadas.


----------



## Chihiro (17 Oct 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Respecto a los apagones o cortes de suministro electrico, puede que la causa no sea endogena , sino exogena...es decir, las redes de abastecimiento electricas estan expuestas a la radiaccion, una tormenta solar (nivel X-FLARE o superior), puede dejar fuera de servicio las redes electricas de la zona expuesta, no solo las redes, sino lo que es mas importante, los transformadores electricos que convierten la electricidad para su uso..... el tema es que entramos en un nuevo ciclo solar en el que la actividad solar va aumentar y es cuando el riesgo de estas tormentas solares se produzcan aumenta......asi que es fundamental tener un suministro electrico autonomo, no solo eso, sino protegerlo ante una posible tormenta solar, desconectandolo de la red y conectandolo a tierra.
> De todas maneras, estar ubicado en una zona donde existen parques eolicos-solares cercanos, aumentan las posibilidades de tener suministro de energia,(siempre que haya capacidad de reponer centros de transformacion) al no depender de un suministro lejano, que quedaria diluido por la distancia y por el consumo de energia de las poblaciones anteriores.



Ni siquiera hace falta una tormenta solar (cosa bastante impredecible), apuesto a que ya disponen de armas electromagnéticas que causarían el mismo efecto.

Una cosa curiosa en este asunto es que en la web de ejercito austriaco, apuntan la siguiente información:



> *Los expertos esperan un apagón en los próximos cinco años. *



Vamos, que ya saben cuando va a producirse dicha tormenta solar.


----------



## Lukytrike (17 Oct 2021)

Y el gobierno alemán también, poco antes de empezar con el covid.



mmm dijo:


> Ya hace años que el gobierno sueco avisó de tener comida en casa para eventos futuros. En 2016 creo
> 
> Al final pasará, pero avisar llevan avisando hace mucho. Esto no es nuevo


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Creo que os estáis flipando mucho, y la TV os hace ver y creer cosas distintas a la realidad.
> Que queréis leer libros de supervivencia? perfecto, alguna cosa sacareis de provecho;que queréis tener armas para defenderse? perfecto, pero aprended a utilizarlas porque sino al final os matareis ustedes mismos.....Y así mil cosas. Si de verdad pensáis que os podéis tirar al campo porque habéis leído en un libro como cazar un conejo o como filtrar el agua, es que la TV ha entrado mucho .as en vuestra fantasía de lo que pensáis.
> Creéis que la gente en Beirut está camino del campo para sobrevivir?
> De lo que se trata es de quedarte en casa, con un perfil mega bajo, sin destacar, y sin que te falte lo esencial para dos o a lo más, tres semanas.
> ...



Para el primer mes puede servir, qué vas a hacer despues? qué haces cuando las mafias empiecen a ir puerta por puerta? cuando las calles sean putrefacción y enfermedad?

Yo entiendo que los primeros días serán un corralito o un corte de internet que no permita el pago con tarjetas, primero el dinero en efectivo será útil hasta que empiecen los saqueos, a partir de ahí se devaluará dia tras día hasta que un mechero valga 100€, llegados a ese punto las ciudades serán una jungla, sólo las mafias o grupos grandes de comunidades estarán en pie pero guerreando las 24 horas.

Entre eso, las enfermedades por la putrefacción, la mala higiene etc pues que quieres que te diga, al mes o cuando vea que eso se descontrola me piro a la naturaleza, y al menos si me llevo esos libros de mierda tendré algo que hacer y aprender para arreglarmelas, el mismo perfil bajo puedes tener en ciudad que en el monte.

Fantasía mis cojones, fantasía es creer que estamos en el mundo de la piruleta y en caso de caos te vas a poder atrincherar indefinidamente en una ciudad.


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya,pero si de verdad queréis hacer acopio de algo útil a parte de lo que se está diciendo sería muy útil tener un gran número de herramientas.
> Ya no solo para reparar o poder hacer cosas con ellas (de mejor calidad para nuestro uso) si no para poder hacer algún tipo de trueque o como pago por cualquier cosa.
> En los chinos hay por cuatro duros herramientas de todo tipo,para mí las más importantes llegado el caso serían:
> -sierras plegables para madera(tipo jardinería)
> ...



Viendo el video del murciano encabronado nombra otras cosas como velas, gas, etc...

Estaría bien una lista de lo más útil/fácil y barato de acaparar, en el caso de las velas no se hasta que punto serían útiles ya que en principio lo que interesa es no llamar la atención, puede que te sirvan más como moneda de cambio que otra cosa.

Latunes me parece de las mejores opciones, pero como he dicho, para los primeros 1 o 2 meses, luego habría que buscar algo más sólido y autosuficiente.

En cuanto a armas, he visto las típicas de autodefensa o de perdigones de aire comprimido, que pegan buenas ostias en según qué casos, también buscando en segundamano ves mucho pueblerino que te vende escopetas, seguro que alguno con el que conectes te la vende de trapi... pero llegado el mad max yo no descartaría el saqueo, tanto de armas, placas solares, gasolina, etc, a unas malas cargas un coche con toda esa mierda y te piras al lugar mas aislado que veas, no es lo ideal, pero hablo en el caso de estar sólo, si tienes más gente puedes hacer otros planes mejores.


----------



## rubasic (17 Oct 2021)

No me puedo creer que la gente repita como loritos lo de las tormentas solares, yo lo pongo al mismo nivel que el blue beam. 
Saco de este gran hilo la barbacoa que hace poco humo, ya está encargada en Amazon, en mi pueblo hacemos carbón vegetal con lo que no me faltaría una fuente de energía.


----------



## SineOsc (17 Oct 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> No me puedo creer que la gente repita como loritos lo de las tormentas solares, yo lo pongo al mismo nivel que el blue beam.
> Saco de este gran hilo la barbacoa que hace poco humo, ya está encargada en Amazon, en mi pueblo hacemos carbón vegetal con lo que no me faltaría una fuente de energía.



Si, pero mañana te cortan la electricidad y te dicen que ha sido una tormenta solar y hay que tragar.

Suena a coña, pero visto el fraude del covid no se qué les impediría hacerlo.


----------



## nose_nose (18 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No sé si se ha comentado pero me gustaría saber cómo poder cargar desde una batería recargable bien solar o mejor de esas de manivela, aparatos que cargan con enchufe de red de toda la vida.
> Es decir,tengo varios baofeng y walkies de los que se cargan con su base conectados con enchufe de "pared".
> Me gustaría saber si llegado un corte de luz gordo puedo cargar este tipo de aparatos con un sistema auxiliar.
> El resto linternas,móviles etc.... Ya llevan el típico cargador USB y se que existen cargadores solares en Amazon con ese sistema.
> ...



Placas solares plegables. De 100W. Tienen salida usb a 5v y salidas a 12v para cargar baterías o bien para hacer ir directamente emisoras tipo CB o PMR o bien cargar una batería de 12v y luego conectar allí la emisora, o para cargar baterías de ordenadores portátiles. No hace falta que haga sol.
Para linternas o móviles con una placa de 10w te vale siempre que sea todo un día soleado.


----------



## nose_nose (18 Oct 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Por manivela dudo que exista algo, pero con un kit de placa solar de las de furgoneta camper, junto con una batería de coche te puedes montar algo apañado.



Existen unos aparatos con manivela que te dan 3/6/9/12 v. Pero para cargar cualquier cosa tienes que dar muuuuuchas vueltas.
Eso s, puedes hacer ir una linterna o un aparato de radio mientras giras la manivela.


----------



## Lukytrike (18 Oct 2021)

Lo más sensato sería salir de las ciudades y asociarse con otros en comunidades fortificadas. Así se podrían defender de las muchas bandas de alimañas que merodearán por ahí. Aunque como en Mad Max 2, como llegue Humungus con una banda grande y mejor armada, pues adiós.



SineOsc dijo:


> Para el primer mes puede servir, qué vas a hacer despues? qué haces cuando las mafias empiecen a ir puerta por puerta? cuando las calles sean putrefacción y enfermedad?


----------



## Alficoz (18 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Consejo para el Agua
> 
> he comprado 100 pastillas potabilizadoras de las que usa el ejército Uk por £4
> En caso de tener que coger agua de donde sea van a venir genial para no cagarte encima o enfermarte



¿Puedes poner enlace?


----------



## PEPEYE (18 Oct 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> No me puedo creer que la gente repita como loritos lo de las tormentas solares, yo lo pongo al mismo nivel que el blue beam.
> Saco de este gran hilo la barbacoa que hace poco humo, ya está encargada en Amazon, en mi pueblo hacemos carbón vegetal con lo que no me faltaría una fuente de energía.



Vamos a ver , pasar ha pasado y hace pocos años estuvimos cerca. Como he leido el problema no es si va a pasar, sino cuando
Y por supuesto no pretendo convencer a nadie, cada uno puede informarse y luego opinar. Para mi es como negarse a reconocer la deriva de los polos magneticos, hecho constatable y la inversion de los polos magneticos.
Como decia Bruce Lee
"Esperar que la vida te trate bien por ser buena persona, es como esperar que un tigre no te ataque por ser vegetariano"


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (18 Oct 2021)

nose_nose dijo:


> Placas solares plegables. De 100W. Tienen salida usb a 5v y salidas a 12v para cargar baterías o bien para hacer ir directamente emisoras tipo CB o PMR o bien cargar una batería de 12v y luego conectar allí la emisora, o para cargar baterías de ordenadores portátiles. No hace falta que haga sol.
> Para linternas o móviles con una placa de 10w te vale siempre que sea todo un día soleado.



Es interesante. Podrías poner algún enlace en Amazon u otra tienda? Muchas gracias.


----------



## nose_nose (18 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Es interesante. Podrías poner algún enlace en Amazon u otra tienda? Muchas gracias.



100w

También las hay de 200w


----------



## TheF00l (18 Oct 2021)

RvD dijo:


> Quizá pueda ser éste. Sirven para los cargadores de los talkies de bajo coste Baofeng. En vez de usar el alimentador 220-10v que traen, se pone ese pequeño elevador y y ya está.
> 
> Advierto que son talkies que necesitarían de licencia de radioaficionado para su uso. Son analógicos de 16 canales en la banda de UHF, ideales para programarles con las frecuencias de pmr. Sencillos de uso, baratos y muy duros. No hay nada mejor ni más útil por ese dinero.



Los walkies de BaoFeng son económicos, tienen una oferta de bandas y de potencia inigualable pero muchos de ellos no son compatibles con la legislación española, por potencia, por el tamaño de la antena, por las frecuencias que permiten,... ni siquiera con licencia de radioaficionado (aunque no es para preocuparse porque nadie va a decirte nada y menos por potencia, bandas o antena) sobre todo los modelos más modernos que, además, vienen con un conector "propietario" que obligan al comprador a hacerse con sistemas de carga, de "headset", manos libres, etc. propios de la marca. Otros fabricantes intentan ofrecer accesorios compatibles a precios más atractivos pero, en general, son basura y ni siquiera encajan bien en los nuevos zócalos.



nose_nose dijo:


> Placas solares plegables. De 100W. Tienen salida usb a 5v y salidas a 12v para cargar baterías o bien para hacer ir directamente emisoras tipo CB o PMR o bien cargar una batería de 12v y luego conectar allí la emisora, o para cargar baterías de ordenadores portátiles. No hace falta que haga sol.
> 
> Para linternas o móviles con una placa de 10w te vale siempre que sea todo un día soleado.



Sistemas portátiles que sean prácticos, con una potencia decente, incluyendo la controladora, el inversor (para los 110/240V), los paneles y las baterías se van fácilmente a los 1000 euros (los más espartanos que conllevan mucho esfuerzo para montar y desmontar),



https://www.amazon.es/dp/B08S7HPK28/



o a los 2750-3000 euros (los más cómodos en los que, excepto los paneles, viene todo integrado en una especie de "maletín portátil" del aspecto y tamaño de un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica). A propósito, los pesos de los kits completos son para alucinar.



https://www.amazon.es/dp/B091G3HP72/


----------



## nose_nose (18 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> ...
> Sistemas portátiles que sean prácticos, con una potencia decente, incluyendo la controladora, el inversor (para los 110/240V), los paneles y las baterías se van fácilmente a los 1000 euros (los más espartanos que conllevan mucho esfuerzo para montar y desmontar) o a los 2750-3000 euros (los más cómodos en los que, excepto los paneles, viene todo integrado en una especie de "maletín portátil" del aspecto y tamaño de un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica). A propósito, los pesos de los kits completos son para alucinar.



De acuerdo. Tu te refieres a una instalación fotovoltáica completa.
Pero para emergencia, tipo recarga de móviles, portátiles, baterias para radio, linternas, batería de coche, hacer funcionar una emisora CB, una placa de 100W sin inversor es suficiente y muy económico.
Por supuesto con esto no harás funcionar una nevera o una lavadora.


----------



## RvD (18 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> Los walkies de BaoFeng son económicos, tienen una oferta de bandas y de potencia inigualable pero muchos de ellos no son compatibles con la legislación española, por potencia, por el tamaño de la antena, por las frecuencias que permiten,... ni siquiera con licencia de radioaficionado (aunque no es para preocuparse porque nadie va a decirte nada y menos por potencia, bandas o antena) sobre todo los modelos más modernos que, además, vienen con un conector "propietario" que obligan al comprador a hacerse con sistemas de carga, de "headset", manos libres, etc. propios de la marca. Otros fabricantes intentan ofrecer accesorios compatibles a precios más atractivos pero, en general, son basura y ni siquiera encajan bien en los nuevos zócalos.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero para un uso pmr ocasional o de emergencia, es más que suficiente para la gran mayoría de personas, sin tenerse que gastar mucho dinero en unos pmr buenos y legales de marca de renombre. 

Esa era la idea y no más.

No me compraría nada de Baofeng que pase de un 5R. Para uso más fiable tengo Yaesu VX y Kenwood THD-74.

En mi caso, he regalado un BF-888 a amigos y familia. Vivimos en una ciudad pequeña y haciendo de hub mediante mi instalación que tiene antena al exterior, nos podríamos comunicar en caso de necesidad. Si al final no se usa, pues mire, por 11 euros....la pérdida no es mucha.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (18 Oct 2021)

RvD dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero para un uso pmr ocasional o de emergencia, es más que suficiente para la gran mayoría de personas, sin tenerse que gastar mucho dinero en unos pmr buenos y legales de marca de renombre.
> 
> Esa era la idea y no más.
> 
> ...



Pues yo llevo usando hace varios años emisoras Baofeng, concretamente la básica UV-5 y la UV-9Rplus, y tengo que decir que son magníficas. No envidian en nada a marcas que las cuadruplican en precio.


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Oct 2021)

Alficoz dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace?



Pon en eBay.uk oasis tablets


----------



## RvD (18 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Pues yo llevo usando hace varios años emisoras Baofeng, concretamente la básica UV-5 y la UV-9Rplus, y tengo que decir que son magníficas. No envidian en nada a marcas que las cuadruplican en precio.



Es lo que pretendía decir. Realmente sí hay diferencias a nivel técnico, de calidad y de estética. Muchas, pero en la práctica, sirven para lo mismo.

Se nota la diferencia cuando las condiciones de banda no son óptimas, en la calidad del audio, en el tacto... pero que hay que tener claro es qué uso se le va a dar. Para tenerlas de telefonillo, cumplen con creces por el precio que tienen.

En casa uso una Yaesu FTM-350 y la verdad...no hay color, pero el que tiene un baofeng, habla conmigo igual que yo con él. Esa es la idea que yo pretendía que prevaleciera en una situación como la que se está tratando en el hilo.

Para concursos uso otros aparatos mucho más sofisticados y vaya si se nota. Todos sirven para hablar, pero cuando se trata de escuchar, es cuando hay que recurrir a aparatos en condiciones.


----------



## estertores (18 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Lo que comentas es algo de una lógica aplastante. No puedes pensar en almacenar agua, comida o herramientas y creer que vas a estar tranquilamente en casa mientras tus vecinos no tienen nada que echarse en la boca. Aunque tengas la suerte de que las bandas que se organicen no pasen por tu barrio, en cuanto los vecinos huelan la comida, los vas a tener tirando tu puerta abajo en cero coma.
> 
> En mi caso, he optado por una solución sin violencia (esconder la comida), pero tengo la suerte de vivir casi a las afueras de una pequeña ciudad y los pocos vecinos que tengo son gente mayor. Además siempre cuento con un plan B. Siempre hay que tener un plan B



Yo pienso que es más probable que quien vaya a tu casa a requisarte la comida sean "agentes del orden" que lo hagan "por el bien común" y "para repartirla equitativamente", más que una situación de caos total pienso que en las ciudades es más probable un escenario tipo "la Franja de Gaza", donde la ciudad se convierte en una cárcel pero no hay un caos total.

En China con lo del Covid hicieron eso en muchos barrios y urbanizaciones, de repente aparecía el ejército, cortaba el acceso y se ponía a tapiar salidas, poner vayas metálicas... en poco tiempo habían convertido el barrio en una cárcel, yo pienso que los tiros pueden ir más bien por ahí, por eso tener un plan de huída al campo pienso que es importante, aunque sea con una tienda de campaña y poco más, luego ya sobre la marcha improvisas, el campo en España está muy abandonado y lo que sobran son casas vacías, que tienen dueño, pero en una situación de emergencia quizás se puedan "tomar prestadas" de una forma u otra.

Lo más importante es ir a un sitio donde haya agua en abundancia, lo demás se puede ir improvisando; quizás estos meses son buenos para hacer "turismo rural" e ir fichando sitios adecuados a donde escapar en caso de necesidad, establecer contactos con los locales, familiarizarse con la zona, las carreteras secundarias...


----------



## popol (18 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo pienso que es más probable que quien vaya a tu casa a requisarte la comida sean "agentes del orden" que lo hagan "por el bien común" y "para repartirla equitativamente", más que una situación de caos total pienso que en las ciudades es más probable un escenario tipo "la Franja de Gaza", donde la ciudad se convierte en una cárcel pero no hay un caos total.
> 
> En China con lo del Covid hicieron eso en muchos barrios y urbanizaciones, de repente aparecía el ejército, cortaba el acceso y se ponía a tapiar salidas, poner vayas metálicas... en poco tiempo habían convertido el barrio en una cárcel, yo pienso que los tiros pueden ir más bien por ahí, por eso tener un plan de huída al campo pienso que es importante, aunque sea con una tienda de campaña y poco más, luego ya sobre la marcha improvisas, *el campo en España está muy abandonado y lo que sobran son casas vacías, que tienen dueño, pero en una situación de emergencia quizás se puedan "tomar prestadas" de una forma u otra.*
> 
> Lo más importante es ir a un sitio donde haya agua en abundancia, lo demás se puede ir improvisando; quizás estos meses son buenos para hacer "turismo rural" e ir fichando sitios adecuados a donde escapar en caso de necesidad, establecer contactos con los locales, familiarizarse con la zona, las carreteras secundarias...



Sólo hago un apunte respecto a esto...quienes seáis de ciudad y penséis en ir al campo como último recurso mucho ojo, que en el campo no se andan con chiquitas, y si hablamos de escasez menos aún...por poner un ejemplo, en mi pueblo natal han habido varios robos de fincas, y los lugareños no están precisamente temerosos sino más bien esperando el momento...así que mucho cuidado con según qué ideas. Ese tipo de planes hay que hacerlos a muchos meses vista y saber fehacientemente que nadie lo requiere y no van a venir a visitarte.

Un saludo y buen hilo.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Oct 2021)

RvD dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón, pero depende de con quién pille. Con que tenga mala suerte una vez, no lo cuenta. A mi casa mejor no venga porque la suerte no estará de su lado.
> 
> Sólo oirá uno o a lo sumo dos ruidos. El tercero ya no lo escuchará aunque sonará.
> 
> Por supuesto es una situación ficticia, ¿¿ eh ?? no se me ralle ! que no va con usted la cosa.



Idem, yo tengo un poco de todo, y tanto yo como mis hijas saben usar las debidas herramientas, siempre viene bien tener más carne para la despensa o como abono, o sea, que vengan algunos...como todo, los primeros en caer serán los que no acepten la nueva situación, suicidios, dejarse morir, dependientes de medicamentos, etc..pero los que vayan quedando, serán más duros, no necesariamente más capullos ni más malas personas, posiblemente la mayoría se irían en cuanto vean que no cedes ni un ápice, y para lo que insistan, jarabe de palo...por supuesto es una ficción como las de Jarella.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Viendo el video del murciano encabronado nombra otras cosas como velas, gas, etc...
> 
> Estaría bien una lista de lo más útil/fácil y barato de acaparar, en el caso de las velas no se hasta que punto serían útiles ya que en principio lo que interesa es no llamar la atención, puede que te sirvan más como moneda de cambio que otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente dentro de casa, hay que bajar las persianas al 100% para no delatar posición, si no eres una diana si o si y cortinas echadas, cuanto menos se te vea mejor, como siempre el problema de cocinar, si se puede patios internos mejor que en el exterior si no queda otra, yo usaría la opción de alcohol de quemar y foundie por ejemplo..siempre ayuda.

Y si los perdigones dan muy buenas ostias, si además usas balines especiales, ya son la leche, esperemos no llegar al caso y mantener cabeza fria, en muchos casos bastará con enseñar una de esas que son muy parecidas a las reales y siempre le quedará la duda al que sea, mejor irse a pastos más fáciles, digo yo.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo pienso que es más probable que quien vaya a tu casa a requisarte la comida sean "agentes del orden" que lo hagan "por el bien común" y "para repartirla equitativamente", más que una situación de caos total pienso que en las ciudades es más probable un escenario tipo "la Franja de Gaza", donde la ciudad se convierte en una cárcel pero no hay un caos total.
> 
> En China con lo del Covid hicieron eso en muchos barrios y urbanizaciones, de repente aparecía el ejército, cortaba el acceso y se ponía a tapiar salidas, poner vayas metálicas... en poco tiempo habían convertido el barrio en una cárcel, yo pienso que los tiros pueden ir más bien por ahí, por eso tener un plan de huída al campo pienso que es importante, aunque sea con una tienda de campaña y poco más, luego ya sobre la marcha improvisas, el campo en España está muy abandonado y lo que sobran son casas vacías, que tienen dueño, pero en una situación de emergencia quizás se puedan "tomar prestadas" de una forma u otra.
> 
> Lo más importante es ir a un sitio donde haya agua en abundancia, lo demás se puede ir improvisando; quizás estos meses son buenos para hacer "turismo rural" e ir fichando sitios adecuados a donde escapar en caso de necesidad, establecer contactos con los locales, familiarizarse con la zona, las carreteras secundarias...



Y en el campo siempre queda esconder la comida en agujeros, etc..dejar una mínima parte a la vista y el resto como todos..que mal lo estás pasando..desde siglos se ha hecho así cuando venía el fisco..esconder el grano y la simiente..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Oct 2021)

popol dijo:


> Sólo hago un apunte respecto a esto...quienes seáis de ciudad y penséis en ir al campo como último recurso mucho ojo, que en el campo no se andan con chiquitas, y si hablamos de escasez menos aún...por poner un ejemplo, en mi pueblo natal han habido varios robos de fincas, y los lugareños no están precisamente temerosos sino más bien esperando el momento...así que mucho cuidado con según qué ideas. Ese tipo de planes hay que hacerlos a muchos meses vista y saber fehacientemente que nadie lo requiere y no van a venir a visitarte.
> 
> Un saludo y buen hilo.



La verdad que sí, yo estoy cada dos por tres con el hacha en ristre cortando arboles, todos los años de nuevo, así aprovecho y tengo además troncos para la chimenea, pero yo soy muy normalito, tengo algunos de mi entorno que agárrate los machos, en menos de 100 metros tengo a 3 que quien entre en su casa no vuelve a salir..y además con perros de los de aupa, que esa es otra, todos tenemos varios perros, o sea, que el que vaya a una urba o pueblo, cuidado, porque algunos no vuelven a decir esta boca es mía..lo de siempre, creo que primero irán a casas aisladas o presas muy fáciles en los caminos..los demás darán guerra.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (18 Oct 2021)

popol dijo:


> Sólo hago un apunte respecto a esto...quienes seáis de ciudad y penséis en ir al campo como último recurso mucho ojo, que en el campo no se andan con chiquitas, y si hablamos de escasez menos aún...por poner un ejemplo, en mi pueblo natal han habido varios robos de fincas, y los lugareños no están precisamente temerosos sino más bien esperando el momento...así que mucho cuidado con según qué ideas. Ese tipo de planes hay que hacerlos a muchos meses vista y saber fehacientemente que nadie lo requiere y no van a venir a visitarte.
> 
> Un saludo y buen hilo.



Vengo de familia de campo y puedo dar de fe de ello.

Todos los vecinos de campo saben que se cultiva en el terreno de al lado, quien es el dueño, las veces que pasa el dueño por la finca, que frutales tiene (la mayoría de la veces hasta que si su fruta sale mejor que la tuya  ) Horarios, coches que circulan, quien es forastero y quien conocido, etc...

En tiempo de necesidad, los vecinos rurales por mal que se lleven entre ellos se unen rápido y sin problemas para hacer frente a un enemigo (por lo de "mejor pararlo en casa del vecino que esperar que llegue a la mía" Un desconocido, por buenas intenciones que tenga, en tiempo de necesidad no será bien recibido.

Incluso en los "buenos tiempos" actuales, por la lejanía con las fuerzas de seguridad, en el campo sabes que no puedes contar con que venga nadie a defenderte si te ves en problemas. Como apunta más arriba, todo el mundo tiene claro que hacer si se ve en un aprieto y por las condiciones de vida no se tienen tantos remilgos como suelen tener los urbanitas. Que un ladrón se lleve un disparo de escopeta no es una noticia extraordinaria.

Tenedlo en cuenta si alguno en caso de necesidad decide salir de la ciudad y buscar suerte en el campo. Al campo, si vienen problemas, se va a casa de la familia, parientes cercanos o amigos de verdad. Lo de ir a ver que pasa por ahí es una muy mala idea.


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Oct 2021)

Alficoz dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace?



Pon en eBay.uK oasis tablets


----------



## TheF00l (18 Oct 2021)

nose_nose dijo:


> De acuerdo. Tu te refieres a una instalación fotovoltáica completa.
> Pero para emergencia, tipo recarga de móviles, portátiles, baterias para radio, linternas, batería de coche, hacer funcionar una emisora CB, una placa de 100W sin inversor es suficiente y muy económico.
> Por supuesto con esto no harás funcionar una nevera o una lavadora.



Así es, entendí el enfoque de tu propuesta pero también que en caso de una crisis puede interesar tener una solución "portátil" más amplia como un kit completo con paneles desplegados y/o un generador de energía solar portable.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya,pero si de verdad queréis hacer acopio de algo útil a parte de lo que se está diciendo sería muy útil tener un gran número de herramientas.
> Ya no solo para reparar o poder hacer cosas con ellas (de mejor calidad para nuestro uso) si no para poder hacer algún tipo de trueque o como pago por cualquier cosa.
> En los chinos hay por cuatro duros herramientas de todo tipo,para mí las más importantes llegado el caso serían:
> -sierras plegables para madera(tipo jardinería)
> ...



Te dejas una motosierra, ideal para cortar leña y otro tipo de trabajos que prefiero no nombrar.


----------



## asakopako (18 Oct 2021)

El otro día me hice una receta que no requiere cocción. La del tabule. Yo la hago como me la enseñaron unos cristianos sirios que a lo mejor lo hacen diferente de los musulmanes. La śemola se cuece sola con el zumo de limón. Se me encendió la bombilla y pensé que aunque yo lo hago con productos frescos es una receta muy fácil que se puede hacer con productos de larga duración sin casi porquerías.

Pongo una versión madmaxista con botes de conserva, si se tienen a mano productos frescos pues mejor.



Spoiler



Ingredientes:
1 caja de sémola de cuscús, cuanto más pequeño el tamaño del grano mejor. Por internet verás que usan una sémola rara, pero la de cuscús es la que se encuentra fácil.

1 bote de limon exprimido. No concentrado de limon. Hay unos botecitos de 100% limon exprimido sin porquerías añadidas. El limón ya es un conservante, no necesita más conservantes. Y aguantan bastante bien hasta bastante más de la fecha de caducidad.

1 Bote de tomate natural troceado, no triturado.

Un chorrito de aceite. Un buen manojo de cebolla deshidratada. Una pizca de sal. Perejil, albahaca si se tienen. Tener especias siempre es bueno. No son esenciales pero ayudan para darle gracia a la comida y no deprimirse más de lo que ya se esté. Aparte enmascaran sabores de alimentos que se pueden comer perfectamente pero están algo rancios o pasados. Yo le hecho pasas, pero no es algo que tenga siempre a mano.

El truco está en meter la sémola en una fuente junto con bastante limón. Como 2 limones exprimidos. Al cabo de media hora removerlo y dejarlo otra media hora. Volverlo a remover y dejarlo otra media hora. 1 hora y media en total. Luego mezclar el resto de ingredientes y dejarlo 1 o 2 horas reposando. Tarda en hacerse pero no hay que estar muy pendiente, puedes hacer otras cosas. No gasta energía.

Luego los ingrediente pues ya cada uno. Admite bastantes cosas. Le puedes echar una lata de magro de cerdo.



Es lo único que conozco para cocer sin fuego. Me pregunto si se podría hacer lo mismo con fideos finos, arroz o lentejas pequeños.


----------



## asakopako (18 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Vengo de familia de campo y puedo dar de fe de ello.
> 
> Todos los vecinos de campo saben que se cultiva en el terreno de al lado, quien es el dueño, las veces que pasa el dueño por la finca, que frutales tiene (la mayoría de la veces hasta que si su fruta sale mejor que la tuya  ) Horarios, coches que circulan, quien es forastero y quien conocido, etc...
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Por eso recomendé varios mensajes más atrás que si se quiere alguien establecer en un pueblo, que sea el pueblo de la familia, o si eso no es posible que al menos se conozca a alguien de allí que pueda darte el "visto bueno", y contarte cosas no escritas que hay en todos los pueblos. No meterse como hacen algunos guiris a hacer lo que ellos se creen que se puede hacer y llevase luego sorpresas desagradables.

A mí me pasa muchas veces que voy con un coche distinto y todo son miradas inquisitoriales. No se cortan ni un pelo. Hasta se ponen la mano de visera para ver bien quien va dentro del coche extraño.

Otras veces hay rencillas, y si te llevas demasiado bien con alguien automáticamente te vas a llevar menos bien con sus enemigos. Si pides por ejemplo a alguien que te recomiende un albañil, te va a mandar a su cuñado o a su primo, si luego coges a otro habrá mal rollito.

Lo mejor es llevarse bien con todo el que puedas pero sin intimar mucho ni contar mucho. Perfil muy bajo, porque luego cualquier cosa que te ganes fama se exagerará. Si una vez mataste a un perro te llamarán el mataperros. Hay gente de todas formas a la que es mejor evitar, si los del pueblo los evitan haz lo mismo. Sobre todo en los pueblos más aislados hay mucho ido de la olla.

Si surge hacer un favor a alguien hazlo, pero de manera casual, no como un vendedor de seguros. Si necesitas algo lo puedes pedir, si das algo a cambio será más fácil. Obtenerlo por la fuerza sólo va a traer complicaciones.


----------



## SineOsc (18 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Efectivamente. Por eso recomendé varios mensajes más atrás que si se quiere alguien establecer en un pueblo, que sea el pueblo de la familia, o si eso no es posible que al menos se conozca a alguien de allí que pueda darte el "visto bueno", y contarte cosas no escritas que hay en todos los pueblos. No meterse como hacen algunos guiris a hacer lo que ellos se creen que se puede hacer y llevase luego sorpresas desagradables.
> 
> A mí me pasa muchas veces que voy con un coche distinto y todo son miradas inquisitoriales. No se cortan ni un pelo. Hasta se ponen la mano de visera para ver bien quien va dentro del coche extraño.
> 
> ...



Verdades implicitas en la ley de vida, o de socializar, pero verdades.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2021)

ArcerLor, Sidenor, Fertiberia, Ferroatlantics y Asturiana del Zinc suspenden su producción por el precio de la energía.



FuturoEuropeo dijo:


>


----------



## estertores (19 Oct 2021)

popol dijo:


> Sólo hago un apunte respecto a esto...quienes seáis de ciudad y penséis en ir al campo como último recurso mucho ojo, que en el campo no se andan con chiquitas, y si hablamos de escasez menos aún...por poner un ejemplo, en mi pueblo natal han habido varios robos de fincas, y los lugareños no están precisamente temerosos sino más bien esperando el momento...así que mucho cuidado con según qué ideas. Ese tipo de planes hay que hacerlos a muchos meses vista y saber fehacientemente que nadie lo requiere y no van a venir a visitarte.
> 
> Un saludo y buen hilo.



Entiendo bien lo que dices, así como otros comentarios en el mismo sentido.

La idea que tenía en mente era la de las típicas regiones donde igual en cada pueblo de 20 casas hay sólo 1 ó 2 habitadas por un par de octogenarios que no necesariamente tienen porque ser hostiles a personas que vengan de fuera sin malas intenciones, por ejemplo una pareja con niños que sólo quiera alquilar una casa durante unos meses mientras la situación "se aclara".

Por eso decía lo de haber ido previamente a conocer la zona, quizás tener algunos contactos con dueños de casas rurales donde se haya pernoctado y otras personas que vivan por la zona.

Mi experiencia es que en las zonas rurales despobladas las pocas personas que viven ahí cuidan muchas casas deshabitadas de familiares y conocidos, algunas en buen estado y muchas cada vez más deterioradas, con lo cual no es imposible que te puedan alquilar una casa de un hijo/nieto/sobrino; vamos, en la zona donde yo vivo es algo que ocurre, la clave es que quien llega nuevo tiene que saber tratar adecuadamente con la gente que vive aquí, obviamente por las buenas.

También pienso que es muy importante distinguir entre las zonas rurales con "buen ambiente" y aquellas de "pueblo pequeño, infierno grande", exteriormente 2 aldeas pueden parecer similares pero en una pueden llevarse a matar y en otra tener una actitud abierta y constructiva.

Pero vamos, alquien que llegue a la luz del día, por las buenas, y que le conozcan aunque sea de vista por haber pasado vacaciones ahí, si ofrece algo de valor (dinero o metales preciosos) a cambio de un servicio como alquilar una casa, o al menos que le dejen acampar en un prado, pienso que debería poder conseguir desenvolverse bien, luego ya en las semanas siguientes sería cuestión de intentar integrarse con la gente del lugar, quizás echarles una mano con cosas que puedan necesitar (hay muchos ancianos que realmente lo necesitan) y a partir de ahí intentar construir relaciones de confianza.

Es decir, que no se trata de ir contra la gente del lugar sino de intentar juntarse a ellos de una forma positiva para ambos, en muchas zonas rurales puede ser imposible, pero en otras pienso que algo así es realista, sobre todo cuando hay un problema de despoblación y envejecimiento de la población muy marcado.


----------



## Rocker (19 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Entiendo bien lo que dices, así como otros comentarios en el mismo sentido.
> 
> La idea que tenía en mente era la de las típicas regiones donde igual en cada pueblo de 20 casas hay sólo 1 ó 2 habitadas por un par de octogenarios que no necesariamente tienen porque ser hostiles a personas que vengan de fuera sin malas intenciones, por ejemplo una pareja con niños que sólo quiera alquilar una casa durante unos meses mientras la situación "se aclara".
> 
> ...



Eso desde luego que tiene lógica. El único problema que le veo es a las mafias organizadas, las bandas de ladrones sobre todo extranjeros, no van a tener piedad en entrar a robar las cosechas. Piensas que en un pueblo con tus cosechas estarás más protegido para intercambiar con los vecinos, pero es el blanco perfecto para los ladrones cuando los supermercados estén vacíos. En los pueblos la gente tiene animales de granja aparte de cosechas, es decir comida, es donde van a ir más rápidamente.
En una ciudad si yo hago una despensa en mi piso y todo colapsa digamos por 6 meses, puedo tener comida y mandar a la mierda el trabajo si la empresa nos echa para casa por cortes en la producción, no ingresaré pero ahorraré en gastos de desplazamiento también, y a las malas dejo de pagar el alquiler y puedo estirar la comida para 6 meses perfectamente. 

Eso sí como haya un colapso, la agenda de pinta y colorea 2030 se va a la mierda, la anarquía manda, espera que todos los políticos colaboracionistas de las élites de poder a sueldo tengan guardaspaldas las 24 h del día porque a la gente cabreada como le falte la comida en la mesa va empezar con los locales, los regionales y los que pille por delante.


----------



## estertores (19 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> El otro día me hice una receta que no requiere cocción. La del tabule. Yo la hago como me la enseñaron unos cristianos sirios que a lo mejor lo hacen diferente de los musulmanes. La śemola se cuece sola con el zumo de limón. Se me encendió la bombilla y pensé que aunque yo lo hago con productos frescos es una receta muy fácil que se puede hacer con productos de larga duración sin casi porquerías.
> 
> Pongo una versión madmaxista con botes de conserva, si se tienen a mano productos frescos pues mejor.
> 
> ...



Tanto limón a mi no me convence, pienso que podría quedar demasiado ácido y hacer mal a los dientes si se come a menudo.

Algo muy socorrido para "cocer sin fuego" es el tahini (puré de sésamo molido), hay miles de recetas posibles tanto dulces como saladas, y es muy nutritivo. Y dura años en el tarro, incluso bastante más allá de la fecha de caducidad.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (19 Oct 2021)

me compro un campingaz o que?

Hijos de puta, como siempre, metiendo miedo en el cuerpo.......puto foro.....


----------



## Dodoritos (19 Oct 2021)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> me compro un campingaz o que?
> 
> Hijos de puta, como siempre, metiendo miedo en el cuerpo.......puto foro.....



A ver, por unos 50 leuros, que no te van a sacar de pobre, te haces con unos fogones con su botella y todo. Algo funcional que en caso de emergencia te permitirá comer caliente o darles de comer caliente a los tuyos.

Si no lo usas nunca la pérdida no es grande, pero si en algún momento te ves obligado a usarlo, serán 50 eurapios muy bien invertidos.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (19 Oct 2021)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> me compro un campingaz o que?
> 
> Hijos de puta, como siempre, metiendo miedo en el cuerpo.......puto foro.....



Por centrar un poco. Entiendo el comentario, pero creo q aquí es al revés. Que me corrija el OP.

Es cierto que en foro pululan los catastrofistas y vendedores de desgracias ajenas, pero justamente en este hilo se trata de ver las cosas desde una perspectiva basada en la realidad.

El miedo es un sentimiento propio ante una situación que creemos no podremos controlar.

Este hilo es justo lo contrario. Aportar ideas y opiniones sobre como poder manejar situaciones anormales. Acciones en las que nadie esta preparado mental ni fisicamente en la rutina diaria. Quedarse en casa? Ir al Campo? Acaparar comida? Hacerse nomada? La situación personal de cada uno varia y es en base a ella que debemos pensar que nos interesa más si el futuro se complica.

Aqui no hay miedo, hay información para estar preparado por si algo sucede saber que hacer y evitar el miedo.


----------



## popol (19 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Entiendo bien lo que dices, así como otros comentarios en el mismo sentido.
> 
> La idea que tenía en mente era la de las típicas regiones donde igual en cada pueblo de 20 casas hay sólo 1 ó 2 habitadas por un par de octogenarios que no necesariamente tienen porque ser hostiles a personas que vengan de fuera sin malas intenciones, por ejemplo una pareja con niños que sólo quiera alquilar una casa durante unos meses mientras la situación "se aclara".
> 
> ...



Mmm...no acabo de ver que realmente lo hayas entendido..tu visión me sigue pareciendo ingenua...lo siento. Aunque @Rio Revuelto y @asakopako ya han descrito perfectamente cómo funciona el rural y los pueblos, voy a intentar aportar algo más a tu comentario, de forma práctica:

- Una cosa es la hospitalidad en tiempos de bonanza y otra muy distinta la actitud en tiempos de escasez. Incluso en los tiempos de bonanza te pondrán buena cara, pero no se fiarán de ti, para fiarse de ti has de estar ahí y hacer algo útil durante mucho tiempo.

- En caso de colapso, ir a una aldea que habitan dos o tres octogenarios para intentar escapar...bueno, puedes durar un mes más, pero si no tienes habilidades para sobrevivir de poco te va a servir. En el caso de que no se llene la aldea de los familiares de y caigas bien a los aldeanos durariais eso, sólo un poco más, si no es que cuando llegas ya no hay nadie.

- Si quieres buscar un sitio más o menos "seguro" fuera de la ciudad, busca un pueblo pequeño, pero te tienen que conocer sí o sí, no sirve haberte visto un par de veces...te recuerdo que estamos hablando de que estaríamos en una situación complicada, no lo habitual de ir de vacaciones o pasar por ahí...cambia mucho la actitud de los lugareños.

- Los pueblos pequeños, infierno grande son los mejores para estos casos, como ya dijo otro forero...ante el enemigo común no hay veleidades propias, después si eso ya se "arreglan".

Y como resumen de mi idea: es mejor mal acompañado que solo en esta hipotética situación. Ir a una aldea donde viven tres o cuatro personas es mala idea, no sois número suficiente para defenderos en caso de ataque (aunque les cayeras genial y te abrieran las puertas de par en par). No sé qué circunstancias tienes, pero antes que eso me organizaría con la gente que conozco en el entorno que conozco.

Un saludo.


----------



## popol (19 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Por centrar un poco. Entiendo el comentario, pero creo q aquí es al revés. Que me corrija el OP.
> 
> Es cierto que en foro pululan los catastrofistas y vendedores de desgracias ajenas, pero justamente en este hilo se trata de ver las cosas desde una perspectiva basada en la realidad.
> 
> ...



Es cierto lo que dices, no se trata de meter miedo como en el foro de economía que está plagado de temas para no dormir, aquí se está por la labor de ofrecer alternativas, al estilo del foro de consumo responsable en otros temas.


----------



## asakopako (19 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Tanto limón a mi no me convence, pienso que podría quedar demasiado ácido y hacer mal a los dientes si se come a menudo.
> 
> Algo muy socorrido para "cocer sin fuego" es el tahini (puré de sésamo molido), hay miles de recetas posibles tanto dulces como saladas, y es muy nutritivo. Y dura años en el tarro, incluso bastante más allá de la fecha de caducidad.



No es para nada ácido. 2 limones para una caja de sémola (500g), que luego expande bastante no lo veo demasiado. A mí no me queda ácido y eso que luego le echo tomate que también tiene algo de acidez. Lo que sí que al hacerlo con bote de conserva se puede usar el jugo que será ácido cítrico como sustituto de parte del limón. Eso no lo había pensado, que el tomate de bote ya lleva acidulantes. Habría que echarle algo menos de limón.

Yo lo llevo haciendo tiempo y queda bastante suave comparado con la receta original que es bastante fuerte, no por la acidez sino por la cantidad de perejil que lleva. No había visto nunca un plato con tanto perejil, es casi perejil con cosas. Yo le pongo mucho menos.


----------



## SineOsc (19 Oct 2021)

Hago Up con una reflexión que será una tontería pero me trae gilipollas...

Acabo de verme otra vez la peli Calle Cloverfield 10, creeis que comprarse un terreno y hacerte un bunker subterráneo de ese tipo sería algo útil? cuánto puede costar?

Es que creo que sería lo ideal si puedes estar escondido y que te conozcan cuatro pueblerinos, sin huertos ni ostias, o al menos en la superficie, ponedle 3 habitaciones, un baño, un almacén y una zona de estar con cocina, tipo como en la peli.

Medio millon? Un millon? Lo veríais viáble o útil?

Para el que no la haya visto en el trailer te deja ver un poco cómo es el refugio:


Es amplio, tiene salidas de aire, salas relativamente grandes etc, no sé el tema energía, pero si tienes un refugio subterráneo y quisieras ponerle placas las puedes poner a ras del suelo, lo que las harían invisibles en la distancia, o al menos más dificiles de detectar.

Esto igual no tiene que ver con el tema del hilo, pero no sabía donde ponerlo.


----------



## ray merryman (19 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Hago Up con una reflexión que será una tontería pero me trae gilipollas...
> 
> Acabo de verme otra vez la peli Calle Cloverfield 10, creeis que comprarse un terreno y hacerte un bunker subterráneo de ese tipo sería algo útil? cuánto puede costar?
> 
> ...



No lo veo, fácil de sitiar desde fuera,te pueden bloquear las salidas de aire con algún elemento o humo para hacerte salir.....
A parte que cualquier "estrategia militar" no pasa por estar bajo tierra,salvo obviamente búnkeres militares bien protegidos.
Lo mejor algo que puedas salir rápidamente si fuera necesario pero a la vez bien protegido.


----------



## SineOsc (19 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> No
> 
> No lo veo, fácil de sitiar desde fuera,te pueden bloquear las salidas de aire con algún elemento o humo para hacerte salir.....
> A parte que cualquier "estrategia militar" no pasa por estar bajo tierra,salvo obviamente búnkeres militares bien protegidos.
> Lo mejor algo que puedas salir rápidamente si fuera necesario pero a la vez bien protegido.



Pero estarías escondido, hablo de un sitio jodido de encontrar, y a ser posible con salida de emergencia secreta, no tan visible como en la peli.


----------



## ray merryman (19 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pero estarías escondido, hablo de un sitio jodido de encontrar, y a ser posible con salida de emergencia secreta, no tan visible como en la peli.



Jodido de encontrar significa jodido de llegar por lo que tema maquinaria,materiales y demás va a ser caro y complicado,por no decir que los "trabajadores" que te lo hagan porque no creo que sepas de infraestructura,tirar hormigón,electricidad.....ya sabrán que ahí hay un búnker y conociendo ese sector siempre habrá alguien que dirá "estoy haciendo un búnker para un loco en mitad de la sierra",o cualquiera paseando a su perro y vea obras fuera de lo normal.

Si decides hacerlo tú a pico y pala vas a cavar tu propia tumba,y cualquier lluvia o peso extra te lo tirará a la primera.

Si tienes pasta para plantearte eso,y dependiendo de donde vivas lo mejor es un pequeño terreno alejado de la gente en mitad del campo o la sierra y levantar un buen muro de hormigón y concertina.
La cosa no va a ponerse tan seria como para meterse un tiempo bajo tierra,pero creo que tener esa última construcción que he comentado será lo mejor.

También depende de donde vivas no es lo mismo un pueblo de 5.000 hab que una ciudad de 100.000


----------



## SineOsc (19 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Jodido de encontrar significa jodido de llegar por lo que tema maquinaria,materiales y demás va a ser caro y complicado,por no decir que los "trabajadores" que te lo hagan porque no creo que sepas de infraestructura,tirar hormigón,electricidad.....ya sabrán que ahí hay un búnker y conociendo ese sector siempre habrá alguien que dirá "estoy haciendo un búnker para un loco en mitad de la sierra",o cualquiera paseando a su perro y vea obras fuera de lo normal.
> 
> Si decides hacerlo tú a pico y pala vas a cavar tu propia tumba,y cualquier lluvia o peso extra te lo tirará a la primera.
> 
> ...



Entonces me estás diciendo que es más seguro hacerte con una casa normal, que se vé a 3 kilometros, y que cuando vengan a por ti salir por patas?

No se, de hacerlo claro que habría que tener cuidado con la cantidad de gente que lo supiera, pero a lo mejor te haces el bunker hoy y el mad max no viene hasta dentro de 8 años, la gente esa lo mismo se ha ido a vivir a cuenca o está muerta, o tiene otros bunkeres mejores, y aun así una escopeta o alguna trampa no vendrían de más..

Un muro con corcertina llama la atención de lejos, cuanto más protegido mas goloso, esto es de primero de RUST, nada impide que entren con una escalera.

Yo creo que lo ideal es ser invisible, un bunker bajo tierra se lo saben esos cuatro obreros y pueblerinos de la zona, los que sigan vivos, una casa es un faro.


----------



## PEPEYE (20 Oct 2021)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> me compro un campingaz o que?
> 
> Hijos de puta, como siempre, metiendo miedo en el cuerpo.......puto foro.....



Yo tengo


----------



## PEPEYE (20 Oct 2021)

Como ya hemos comentado algunos foreros la discreción piede ser fundamental. 
Por si os sirve, en mi casa tenemos un amplio sótano. La temperatura se mantiene bastante bien y dicho sótano tiene unas cuantas ventanas, osea un posible problema, pues me hice con unos resistentes tableros de madera , a medida, con sus respectivos anclajes y alli están guardados


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 Oct 2021)

La gente de la zona de Huelva y Cádiz andad con ojo Todo dispuesto para el gran simulacro de tsunami de este miércoles en Huelva

Y el resto de Andalucía:
"Evacuación del colegio por peligro de derrumbe": así ha sido el simulacro de un gran terremoto en Málaga


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Oct 2021)

Estoy mirando generadores solares y tengo duda entre estos dos, la diferencia de precio es considerable.



https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B08KFX32SH?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image#immersive-view_1634731317572



https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B091G3V76B/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1

Si el blackout se mantiene semanas, al comprar la más cara habré triunfado, si dura un par de días con la pequeña tendría suficiente…


----------



## kynes (20 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Estoy mirando generadores solares y tengo duda entre estos dos, la diferencia de precio es considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que lo primero a preguntarse sería el uso ¿Qué pretendo a alimentar con el generador? Si no es algo vital quizás haya otras opciones alternativas: que no requieran electricidad, cocina de gas, linternas, velas, radio a pilas, libros, juegos. y mucho más fácil de transportar que un cacharro de esos. En cualquier caso, como respaldo habiendo cubierto otras necesidades y si el dinero no es problema tiraría por el grande.


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Creo que lo primero a preguntarse sería el uso ¿Qué pretendo a alimentar con el generador? Si no es algo vital quizás haya otras opciones alternativas: que no requieran electricidad, cocina de gas, linternas, velas, radio a pilas, libros, juegos. y mucho más fácil de transportar que un cacharro de esos. En cualquier caso, como respaldo habiendo cubierto otras necesidades y si el dinero no es problema tiraría por el grande.



Únicamente para iluminarme por la noche en el apagón, porque se supone que de nada serviría cargar móvil y después ya nada, no me haría falta. 
Si supiéramos que se mantiene en el tiempo, la grande me vendría bien para enchufar un pequeño frigorífico. Ya os comentaré por cuál me he decidido y qué tal funciona.


----------



## estertores (20 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Yo creo que lo ideal es ser invisible



La mejor forma de ser invisible es ser pobre rozando en la indigencia, no se te acerca nadie, ni las moscas.

Con la pasta que gastarías en el búnker compras una casa vieja que necesite reparaciones en un pueblo perdido donde vivan 4 viejos, y un coche lo más cutre y destartalado posible, y luego haces como que intentas arreglar la casa sin tener un puto duro para que todo el mundo te etiquete de pobre amiseriado muerto de hambre.

En paralelo y sin que se den cuenta llenas la casa de suministros para aguantar años, y cuando llegue el madmax sólo tienes que insistir en tu papel de pobre amiseriado que ya tendrás bien aprendido, si lo haces bien cuando pasen los bandidos del madmax igual hasta les das pena y te dan algo de comida.

Un búnker es para resistir a un bombardeo, un ataque nuclear o químico, cosas así, es sólo una herramienta más dentro de una estrategia de supervivencia, no tiene sentido tener un búnker si no tienes muchas otras cosas, como un barco, un helicóptero, residencias en distintos países...


----------



## midelburgo (20 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> El otro día me hice una receta que no requiere cocción. La del tabule. Yo la hago como me la enseñaron unos cristianos sirios que a lo mejor lo hacen diferente de los musulmanes. La śemola se cuece sola con el zumo de limón. Se me encendió la bombilla y pensé que aunque yo lo hago con productos frescos es una receta muy fácil que se puede hacer con productos de larga duración sin casi porquerías.
> 
> Pongo una versión madmaxista con botes de conserva, si se tienen a mano productos frescos pues mejor.
> 
> ...



Pillate una sombrajo de esos de poner bajo el parabrisas por 8 euros y un perolo de color negro.


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Oct 2021)

Tengo conocidos que se piensan que esto del apagón es como el confinamiento, en plan HappyHappy y protegidos en casa. Uno hasta se va al pueblo que no lo conoce ni dios en su autocaravana híper mega preparada autosuficiente con sus buenas placas solares… cuánta ingenuidad desprenden algunos.


----------



## estertores (20 Oct 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> La gente de la zona de Huelva y Cádiz andad con ojo Todo dispuesto para el gran simulacro de tsunami de este miércoles en Huelva
> 
> Y el resto de Andalucía:
> "Evacuación del colegio por peligro de derrumbe": así ha sido el simulacro de un gran terremoto en Málaga



Mosquean mucho esos simulacros, se pueden entender también como un entrenamiento para las Fuerzas Armadas y demás instituciones del Estado.

Yo me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## estertores (20 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Tengo conocidos que se piensan que esto del apagón es como el confinamiento, en plan HappyHappy y protegidos en casa. Uno hasta se va al pueblo que no lo conoce ni dios en su autocaravana híper mega preparada autosuficiente con sus buenas placas solares… cuánta ingenuidad desprenden algunos.



Pues una autocaravana bien cargada de agua, comida y gasoil no me parece mala idea ante un apagón de larga duración, en una zona poco poblada donde conozcas bien el terreno deberías poder encontrar buenos escondites.


----------



## Rocker (20 Oct 2021)

Yo todas estas soluciones las veo sólo para unos 6 meses en plan mad max quedarse en casa y simplemente comer, subsistir, no las veo como soluciones a largo plazo si España se convierte Venezuela o Brasil de la noche a la mañana a lo bestia.

Yo ahora estoy en Londres en piso de alquiler, si se dieran estas circunstancias de desabastecimiento, cortes de energía, caos por alguna razón, nos mandan para casa en el trabajo por cortes de producción, pues tendría bien claro que me iba a importar muy poco poder cargar el móvil para comunicarme, aunque mi familia obviamente en España estarían preocupados por saber si seguimos vivos y yo por ellos. 

Lo único que haría sería acumular comida, sobre todo legumbres, arroz, avena y verduras en conserva, aparte de sardinas, atún, algún embutido, y garrafas de agua, botellas de leche de avena por si fatla el agua. Algo de botiquín sanitario, y no salir de casa mientras dure el conflicto si la cosa está fea y me ponen en pausa el trabajo, dejar de pagar alquiler, mi mujer estaría en casa cuidando del bebé, y varias pistolas de aire comprimido.


----------



## kynes (20 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pues una autocaravana bien cargada de agua, comida y gasoil no me parece mala idea ante un apagón de larga duración, en una zona poco poblada donde conozcas bien el terreno deberías poder encontrar buenos escondites.



Suponiendo que dejasen circular por carretera, que ya es mucho suponer partiendo de experiencias recientes... en un escenario extremo después del día 1 salir de las ciudades sería muy inseguro y complicado. Una autocaravana te puede dar más autonomía de cara a imprevistos pero también te hace un blanco muy apetecible.


----------



## estertores (20 Oct 2021)

popol dijo:


> Mmm...no acabo de ver que realmente lo hayas entendido..tu visión me sigue pareciendo ingenua...lo siento. Aunque @Rio Revuelto y @asakopako ya han descrito perfectamente cómo funciona el rural y los pueblos, voy a intentar aportar algo más a tu comentario, de forma práctica:
> 
> - Una cosa es la hospitalidad en tiempos de bonanza y otra muy distinta la actitud en tiempos de escasez. Incluso en los tiempos de bonanza te pondrán buena cara, pero no se fiarán de ti, para fiarse de ti has de estar ahí y hacer algo útil durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios, yo hace casi 4 años que vivo en una aldea de poco más de 40 personas en Azores, y quizás la realidad sea algo diferente a la de la España peninsular, o eso o a lo mejor soy más ingenuo de la cuenta como tú dices, no sería la primera vez en la vida que me pasa.

Pero vamos, mi percepción de este y otros sitios pequeños donde viví (siempre islas pequeñas) es que quien viene de fuera si sabe ser lo bastante diplomático, inteligente y respetuoso, y viene aportando algo, aunque sea sólo dinero, pues puede hacerse un hueco; que en una situación de gran escasez las cosas fuesen diferentes? pues imagino que si, pero quiero pensar que aún así habría cierto margen para conseguir desenvolverse adecuadamente.

De todas formas la realidad aquí es diferente, es una isla remota de poco más de 4000 habitantes, aunque quedase desabastecida durante meses nos apañaríamos, agua sobra, pescado también, y por cada persona hay 2 ó 3 vacas por lo menos, a parte de que se cultiva de todo con facilidad, e incluso en el monte hay iñames silvestres en abundancia entre otras plantas comestibles.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (20 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pues una autocaravana bien cargada de agua, comida y gasoil no me parece mala idea ante un apagón de larga duración, en una zona poco poblada donde conozcas bien el terreno deberías poder encontrar buenos escondites.



Coincido con su opinión.

Una caravana bien preparada, en una zona rural conocida, con paisanos que le conozcan y no sea hostiles, acceso fácil a gua potable y suministros básicos acumulados... ese es para mi uno de los mejores planes a día de hoy.


----------



## estertores (20 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Suponiendo que dejasen circular por carretera, que ya es mucho suponer partiendo de experiencias recientes... en un escenario extremo después del día 1 salir de las ciudades sería muy inseguro y complicado. Una autocaravana te puede dar más autonomía de cara a imprevistos pero también te hace un blanco muy apetecible.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 813072



A ver, si no te dejan circular por carretera es porque todavía hay un orden establecido donde al menos la policía y el ejército está operativo, con lo cual se entiende que en las ciudades habría un mínimo de orden, de lo contrario tampoco debiera haber nadie para impedirte salir de ellas.

Y de todas formas, una vez que llegas a una zona rural y poco poblada, no creo que te vayas a encontrar fácilmente con la Guardia Civil porque estarán concentrados en zonas más pobladas, ya pasó en los últimos confinamientos, hacían controles en carreteras nacionales, cruces concurridos y similares, pero en zonas despobladas (<1hab/km²) no andaban, al menos en el Norte de Burgos que es de donde tengo información de primera mano.


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Coincido con su opinión.
> 
> Una caravana bien preparada, en una zona rural conocida, con paisanos que le conozcan y no sea hostiles, acceso fácil a gua potable y suministros básicos acumulados... ese es para mi uno de los mejores planes a día de hoy.



Yo sinceramente, no me sentiría segura en una autocaravana por muy autosuficiente que sea en un escenario como el que estamos comentando, hay mucho loco suelto.


----------



## asakopako (20 Oct 2021)

Una autocaravana me parece un "ven y róbame" de libro. Otra cosa es una roulotte oxidada y cochambrosa por fuera. De esas vi hasta uno que se había hecho un paco sótano por debajo excavando en la tierra.


----------



## kynes (20 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> A ver, si no te dejan circular por carretera es porque todavía hay un orden establecido donde al menos la policía y el ejército está operativo, con lo cual se entiende que en las ciudades habría un mínimo de orden, de lo contrario tampoco debiera haber nadie para impedirte salir de ellas.
> 
> Y de todas formas, una vez que llegas a una zona rural y poco poblada, no creo que te vayas a encontrar fácilmente con la Guardia Civil porque estarán concentrados en zonas más pobladas, ya pasó en los últimos confinamientos, hacían controles en carreteras nacionales, cruces concurridos y similares, pero en zonas despobladas (<1hab/km²) no andaban, al menos en el Norte de Burgos que es de donde tengo información de primera mano.



Mi intuición me dice que si añadimos a la pandemia c19, la escasez en el abastecimiento de bienes básicos, alimentos, combustibles, electricidad, ... la cosa cambiaría bastante. En ese escenario las restricciones a la movilidad serían aún mayores. Incluso si te dejan moverte y dentro de un estado de orden y estabilidad relativo ya tienes que tener las cosas muy claras y estar muy preparado para moverte al Pueblo sin saber que te vas a encontrar allí, y en el caso de la autocaravana siendo dependiente de diesel o gasolina para moverte. 

El estado "de Alarma" anterior pudo ser un simple simulacro y labor de ingeniería social para que la gente asuma "su responsabilidad" en el cambio que viene. Y también una invalidación práctica del estado de Alarma, que quizás propicie la aplicación del estado de Excepción a poco que la situación la pinten más grave. Lo bueno de esto es que puede favorecer un cambio de sistema ordenado y quiero pensar que con un impacto relativamente bajo en nuestras vidas. Lo malo es que los derechos y libertades que teníamos terminarán por ser desmantelados por el "bien común". Stay Home. Todo saldrá bien. 

Sea cómo sea, un nuevo encierro creo que sería con muy poco pre-aviso y mejor estar algo preparado para todo lo que puede pasar sin obsesionarse, sobre todo estar física y mentalmente preparado para lo que pueda venir.


----------



## popol (20 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios, yo hace casi 4 años que vivo en una aldea de poco más de 40 personas en Azores, y quizás la realidad sea algo diferente a la de la España peninsular, o eso o a lo mejor soy más ingenuo de la cuenta como tú dices, no sería la primera vez en la vida que me pasa.
> 
> Pero vamos, mi percepción de este y otros sitios pequeños donde viví (siempre islas pequeñas) es que quien viene de fuera si sabe ser lo bastante diplomático, inteligente y respetuoso, y viene aportando algo, aunque sea sólo dinero, pues puede hacerse un hueco; que en una situación de gran escasez las cosas fuesen diferentes? pues imagino que si, pero quiero pensar que aún así habría cierto margen para conseguir desenvolverse adecuadamente.
> 
> De todas formas la realidad aquí es diferente, es una isla remota de poco más de 4000 habitantes, aunque quedase desabastecida durante meses nos apañaríamos, agua sobra, pescado también, y por cada persona hay 2 ó 3 vacas por lo menos, a parte de que se cultiva de todo con facilidad, e incluso en el monte hay iñames silvestres en abundancia entre otras plantas comestibles.



Vale, ahora entiendo algunas cosas, interpreté que venías de la ciudad y habías pasado algunas temporadas en el rural. Si ya vives ahí y conoces sus costumbres y te has amoldado, perfecto. Con esa pequeña comunidad, y en esas circunstancias, es buen sitio para coordinaros y salir adelante si se dan mal dadas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (20 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Hago Up con una reflexión que será una tontería pero me trae gilipollas...
> 
> Acabo de verme otra vez la peli Calle Cloverfield 10, creeis que comprarse un terreno y hacerte un bunker subterráneo de ese tipo sería algo útil? cuánto puede costar?
> 
> ...



Muy buena película, evidentemente, con un búnker así, se puede estar bastante bien..


----------



## SineOsc (20 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Muy buena película, evidentemente, con un búnker así, se puede estar bastante bien..



Ahi vives como un señor, si hay una guerra y empiezan con bombas y quimicos eso es un palacio.

Si es verdad lo que dicen que puede ser contraproducente porque si se descubre iran a por ti a muerte, habría que esconderlo bien y que lo supiera poca gente.



estertores dijo:


> La mejor forma de ser invisible es ser pobre rozando en la indigencia, no se te acerca nadie, ni las moscas.
> 
> Con la pasta que gastarías en el búnker compras una casa vieja que necesite reparaciones en un pueblo perdido donde vivan 4 viejos, y un coche lo más cutre y destartalado posible, y luego haces como que intentas arreglar la casa sin tener un puto duro para que todo el mundo te etiquete de pobre amiseriado muerto de hambre.
> 
> ...



Esto justo lo estabamos hablando en la comida con unos compañeros, que si con un millón te jubilas y tal, uno dijo de irse a sudamerica, y al hablar de la seguridad hablamos de eso de hacerte el pobre pero que no te falte de nada.

Es muy buena reflexión, pero a lo tonto haciendote el pobre, vives como un pobre, que si, que en tiempos dificiles puede ser lo más seguro y sería temporal en principio, pero eso, vivirías en la mierda y andando con ojo de ver que nadie controle hasta lo que has cagado.



asakopako dijo:


> Una autocaravana me parece un "ven y róbame" de libro. Otra cosa es una roulotte oxidada y cochambrosa por fuera. De esas vi hasta uno que se había hecho un paco sótano por debajo excavando en la tierra.



Sería eso, buscar dónde esconderla y taparla con tierra y ramas.


----------



## TheF00l (20 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Únicamente para iluminarme por la noche en el apagón, porque se supone que de nada serviría cargar móvil y después ya nada, no me haría falta.
> Si supiéramos que se mantiene en el tiempo, la grande me vendría bien para enchufar un pequeño frigorífico. Ya os comentaré por cuál me he decidido y qué tal funciona.



Esos kits, parecidos pero más modestos que los que mencioné, tienen un problema grave con la lluvia. Los paneles no puden instalarse de forma permanente o semipermanente porque toleran poco más que una salpicadura.


----------



## Ursur (20 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Hago Up con una reflexión que será una tontería pero me trae gilipollas...
> 
> Acabo de verme otra vez la peli Calle Cloverfield 10, creeis que comprarse un terreno y hacerte un bunker subterráneo de ese tipo sería algo útil? cuánto puede costar?
> 
> ...



Me gustó mucho esa peli. John Goodman se sale y por supursto lo del búnker es el sueño húmedo de todo preparacionista. Pero es sólo eso, un sueño. Debe ser el mejor lugar para perder la poca chaveta que te quede. Mejor morir y matar al aire libre.


----------



## Ursur (20 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Tengo conocidos que se piensan que esto del apagón es como el confinamiento, en plan HappyHappy y protegidos en casa. Uno hasta se va al pueblo que no lo conoce ni dios en su autocaravana híper mega preparada autosuficiente con sus buenas placas solares… cuánta ingenuidad desprenden algunos.



Espera, espera...tienes amigos 'normis' que hablan abiertamente de un apagón? Como si fuera la última serie de Netflix?
O te refieres a amigos 'despiertos'?


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Oct 2021)

Aunque parezca mentira, los preparacionistas radicales, no los aconsejo, si hacen cosas que debemos tener en cuenta en el caso real de problemas, que cada vez son mas evidentes y estan mas cerca, NO SALIR, el objetivo es convertir tu casa en un fuerte y ser absolutamente invisible. Cuando falle la energia y necesiteis algo el peor escenario es Madrid, Sevilla, Barcelona o cualquier ciudad grande con cientos de personas en la calle que no sabes muy bien si van a saquear, probable, o necesitan con urgencia un antibiotico para su hijo. 

No creo que nos vayamos ya a enfrentar a un madmax, pero a problemas serios por supuesto, otra cosa, id pensando que arma facil podeis llevar a la calle, porque lo que no podeis hacer en ningun caso es ir a pecho descubierto en caso de apagon, esas temeridades acaban mal.

Otra cosita, muchisimo cuidado con los ascensores, no os van a rescatar, aprended o tener a mano siempre una llave maestra que los abra o avisad a algun familiar de que si pasa un tiempo prudencial os saque desde fuera, eso si son ratoneras que se deben usar lo menos posible si notais que algo va mal.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (20 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Una autocaravana me parece un "ven y róbame" de libro. Otra cosa es una roulotte oxidada y cochambrosa por fuera. De esas vi hasta uno que se había hecho un paco sótano por debajo excavando en la tierra.



Si la idea es aparcar en mitad de un prado, en lo alto de un cerro al lado del camino... estoy plenamente de acuerdo.

En mi comentario decía lo de en una zona rural, con los paisanos de su parte. Una autocaravana aparcada en un sitio discreto, alejado de caminos transitados y que para llegar tengas que cruzar por las tierras de uno o varios campesinos, ya te digo que no es un ven y robame.

Son muchas las fincas que en su interior además de tierras de cultivo tiene una zona boscosa, lejos de las zonas más transitadas, que se suele destinar a la caza menor o al engorde del ganado si hay encinar (o algarrobos en el mediterraneo) Tener allí tu caravana, de manera discreta, es la idea que tenia en mente al contestar el post anterior.


----------



## mambo (20 Oct 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> La gente de la zona de Huelva y Cádiz andad con ojo Todo dispuesto para el gran simulacro de tsunami de este miércoles en Huelva
> 
> Y el resto de Andalucía:
> "Evacuación del colegio por peligro de derrumbe": así ha sido el simulacro de un gran terremoto en Málaga



¿Causalidad?

*www.cadizdirecto.com › el-hum-se-escucha-en-cadiz-y-sevilla-tras-el-terremotoEl 'Hum' se escucha en Cádiz y Sevilla tras el terremoto*


----------



## PEPEYE (20 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Únicamente para iluminarme por la noche en el apagón, porque se supone que de nada serviría cargar móvil y después ya nada, no me haría falta.
> Si supiéramos que se mantiene en el tiempo, la grande me vendría bien para enchufar un pequeño frigorífico. Ya os comentaré por cuál me he decidido y qué tal funciona.



Es solo mi opinion, pero si te alumbras por la noche , sin tomar precauciones de no ser visto desde fuera, serias como un faro .


----------



## PEPEYE (20 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> A ver, si no te dejan circular por carretera es porque todavía hay un orden establecido donde al menos la policía y el ejército está operativo, con lo cual se entiende que en las ciudades habría un mínimo de orden, de lo contrario tampoco debiera haber nadie para impedirte salir de ellas.
> 
> Y de todas formas, una vez que llegas a una zona rural y poco poblada, no creo que te vayas a encontrar fácilmente con la Guardia Civil porque estarán concentrados en zonas más pobladas, ya pasó en los últimos confinamientos, hacían controles en carreteras nacionales, cruces concurridos y similares, pero en zonas despobladas (<1hab/km²) no andaban, al menos en el Norte de Burgos que es de donde tengo información de primera mano.



Desde mi punto de vista, si hubiera una tormenta solar de tan alta intensidad que afectara a las infraestructuras de la tierra, puede haber otro problema. No es que ti quedes sin electricidad , es que podria afectar a componentes como los microprocesadores, como los que llevas en el coche. De hecho creo haber leido, no es seguro , que algunos vehiculos militares llevan proteccion anti PEM


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (21 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Es solo mi opinion, pero si te alumbras por la noche , sin tomar precauciones de no ser visto desde fuera, serias como un faro .



Efectivamente, esto es como la II Guerra Mundial, era obligado en todas las viviendas tapar cualquier resquicio de luz para no dar pistas a los pilotos para localizar las ciudades, bajo multa si te veían algo, en este caso, la multa sería, saqueo, violación, violencia o muerte, o sea, persianas bajadas, cortinas puestas y periódicos para ayudar a aislar de la luz y frío, que en caso de necesidad por frío, también sirven para aún siendo incómodo, envolverse el cuerpo con ellos, todo ayuda.


----------



## ApartapeloS (21 Oct 2021)

De alvise
Ante los comentarios, os escribo qué tener en casa en caso de apagones eléctricos:

1. Alimentos no perecederos:

• Mantequilla
• Galletas
• Leche en polvo
• Pastas
• Vegetales enlatados,
• Harina de avena
• Arroz
• Caldo de carne o pollo
• Cereal
• Fruta seca
• Barras de granola
• Zumo de frutas
• Café instantáneo y té
• Alimentos reconfortantes, como galletas y chocolate
• Abrelatas manual

2. Una estufa pequeña de propano

3. Un saco de dormir para cada miembro del hogar (para retener calor corporal en noches sin luz) y gorros de lana.

4. Medicamentos básicos a mano y alimento para tu mascota.

5. Agua, Pilas. Linternas cinéticas, velas, cerillas y Radio a pilas. Combustibles en pastillas o pasta.

Esto no es ser conspiranoico: Dependemos totalmente de la electricidad, y prepararse ante este riesgo es lo más inteligente, especialmente si tienes una familia o hijos que dependen de ti.

Si no ocurre, genial.
Si ocurre, estáis preparados.

Por algo somos la mejor comunidad digital de toda España.

Y sí; también había quienes se reían cuando advertíamos del confinamiento, o de Filomena. ¿Sabéis quiénes? Exacto; algunos de los que luego tuvimos que rescatar con 4x4 porque pudiendo, no siguieron consejos de preparación.

Espero que os sea de utilidad y sirva no para generar miedo sino para decidir no correr riesgos innecesarios.

Un abrazo a todos, familia.
——————————

Nota: Si finalmente hay cortes de electricidad espero que no haya miles de ciudadanos saliendo al balcón a aplaudir a los electricistas…


----------



## Kadessa (21 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Estoy mirando generadores solares y tengo duda entre estos dos, la diferencia de precio es considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me he pillado la ecoflow river pro (720wh ampliable al doble). Échale un ojo, está en la gama de la Bluetti. Yo lo he comprado con una placa solar, para tener un respaldo en general, poder cargar mi radio (tengo una que llevo en el barco cuando salgo a navegar), los walkies, tener luz y si el apagón no es total, poder usar teléfonos. También tengo una olla de cocción lenta, que enchufada al generador ese y con la placa al sol, me dejaría cocinar 4-5h seguidas sin problema.


----------



## paqui.67 (21 Oct 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Espera, espera...tienes amigos 'normis' que hablan abiertamente de un apagón? Como si fuera la última serie de Netflix?
> O te refieres a amigos 'despiertos'?



Muy muy _normies_, piensan que me lo invento y su solución es salir a campo abierto con sus autocaravanas autosuficientes y plantarse ahí mientras pasa todo, no les vaya a pillar en casa como en el confinamiento. 

Resulta curioso, pero en mi entorno cercano no hay _despiertos_, ni siquiera mi pareja lo está, yo soy el bicho raro…la que siempre avisa. En las reuniones familiares, menudo pitorreo a costa del apagón, ya los he avisado, que se hagan de comida y agua, por lo menos mi conciencia está tranquila porque en el momento que llegue, que me busquen, que no me encuentran.


----------



## paqui.67 (21 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Yo me he pillado la ecoflow river pro (720wh ampliable al doble). Échale un ojo, está en la gama de la Bluetti. Yo lo he comprado con una placa solar, para tener un respaldo en general, poder cargar mi radio (tengo una que llevo en el barco cuando salgo a navegar), los walkies, tener luz y si el apagón no es total, poder usar teléfonos. También tengo una olla de cocción lenta, que enchufada al generador ese y con la placa al sol, me dejaría cocinar 4-5h seguidas sin problema.



Gracias por el consejo, he comprado ya una de esa marca, pero no ese modelo, es oferta flash de Amazon ahora mismo.



https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B091G3V76B/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1



Y también ésta:



https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B08KFX32SH?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## paqui.67 (21 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> Esos kits, parecidos pero más modestos que los que mencioné, tienen un problema grave con la lluvia. Los paneles no puden instalarse de forma permanente o semipermanente porque toleran poco más que una salpicadura.



En mi zona apenas llueve y hay mucho sol, por lo que me vienen genial, los saco a la terraza por la mañana y cuando estén cargados para adentro.


----------



## paqui.67 (21 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Es solo mi opinion, pero si te alumbras por la noche , sin tomar precauciones de no ser visto desde fuera, serias como un faro .



Ya he ido leyendo el hilo, por la noche persianas bajadas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Oct 2021)

mambo dijo:


> *www.cadizdirecto.com › el-hum-se-escucha-en-cadiz-y-sevilla-tras-el-terremotoEl 'Hum' se escucha en Cádiz y Sevilla tras el terremoto*



El enlace bueno es este:









El ‘Hum’ se escucha en Cádiz y Sevilla tras el terremoto


El misterio ha estado en diferentes vecinos de Cádiz o Sevilla que han podido sentir un intrigante sonido del Taos.




www.cadizdirecto.com


----------



## joses (21 Oct 2021)

*Gran apagón en Austria: el Gobierno prepara a la población para vivir sin luz ni agua*
*Austria considera un "peligro real" la posibilidad de un gran apagón. Su ejército entrena para saber actuar llegado el momento.*

*Austria* se prepara para un *gran apagón*. "La cuestión no es si lo habrá, sino cuándo", ha admitido la ministra de Defensa del país, Klaudia Tanner, que lamenta que se haya "subestimado" lo que considera "un peligro real". .....









Gran apagón en Austria: el país prepara a su población para vivir sin luz ni agua


Austria considera un "peligro real" la posibilidad de un gran apagón mundial. Su ejércitose prepara y las autoridades piden comprar velas y baterías.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## sivigliano (21 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Ahi vives como un señor, si hay una guerra y empiezan con bombas y quimicos eso es un palacio.
> 
> Si es verdad lo que dicen que puede ser contraproducente porque si se descubre iran a por ti a muerte, habría que esconderlo bien y que lo supiera poca gente.
> 
> ...



Para eso mejor un piso barato en un pueblo de la España interior que tenga un mínimo de servicios. Yo nunca me iría a un país tercermundista. Dentro de España según qué zonas hay viviendas baratas tanto de alquiler como en venta.


----------



## kynes (21 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Yo me he pillado la ecoflow river pro (720wh ampliable al doble). Échale un ojo, está en la gama de la Bluetti. Yo lo he comprado con una placa solar, para tener un respaldo en general, poder cargar mi radio (tengo una que llevo en el barco cuando salgo a navegar), los walkies, tener luz y si el apagón no es total, poder usar teléfonos. También tengo una olla de cocción lenta, que enchufada al generador ese y con la placa al sol, me dejaría cocinar 4-5h seguidas sin problema.



Del Bluetti 500wh al Ecoflow 720wh hay bastante diferencia de precio(400-500 más el Ecoflow más paneles de 160w) pero para un barco no dudo que merezca la pena el extra.



paqui.67 dijo:


> Ya he ido leyendo el hilo, por la noche persianas bajadas.



Hay pegatinas vinilos de protección solar que durante el día no permiten ver el interior. Hacen efecto espejo. Por la noche si enciendes luz si se vería lo que hay dentro. Quizás persianas subidas en salón con los vinilos y por la noche evitar encender luces y usar otra habitacion con persianas bajadas.


----------



## estertores (21 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, si hubiera una tormenta solar de tan alta intensidad que afectara a las infraestructuras de la tierra, puede haber otro problema. No es que ti quedes sin electricidad , es que podria afectar a componentes como los microprocesadores, como los que llevas en el coche. De hecho creo haber leido, no es seguro , que algunos vehiculos militares llevan proteccion anti PEM



Un vehículo de gasoil lo consigues arrancar empujándolo por una ligera pendiente y metiendo 2a, y una vez arrancado el motor no necesita electricidad ni electrónica, al menos en el caso de vehículos antiguos, tipo una C15; no sé si en los modernos esto funciona.


----------



## estertores (21 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Es muy buena reflexión, pero a lo tonto haciendote el pobre, vives como un pobre, que si, que en tiempos dificiles puede ser lo más seguro y sería temporal en principio, pero eso, vivirías en la mierda y andando con ojo de ver que nadie controle hasta lo que has cagado.



Es que hay muchas maneras de ser pobre, no implica "vivir en la mierda", la cuestión clave es que no te falte lo básico (agua, comida y techo) y que lo tengas asegurado a largo plazo, eso te hace vivir tranquilo y poder sentirte feliz internamente mientras das una imagen de pobre.

Pero depende de cada cual, hay gente que con leer un buen libro y hacer yoga debajo de un árbol ya se siente feliz, y otros necesitan muchas otras cosas, de alguna manera tienes que sentirte bien viviendo como un pobre, de lo contrario se te acabaría notando.


----------



## Herodes Tracatrá (21 Oct 2021)

Llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo...y al igual que tomé mis precauciones en enero de 2020 estoy empezando a tomarlas ahora.


Leyendo sobre el oscurecer ventanas acabo de caer en un tema poco peregrino...algunas las persianas que dan a la vía pública de mi casa son eléctricas....así que solo por eso voy a tener que pantearme placa solar y baterías que me ayuden a moverla en un momento dado puesto que sería un crimen tenerlas tiempo indefinido bajadas y no atreverme a encender linternas o velas por las.noches.

Luego tengo un par de ventanas en la cocina sin persiana, tendré que pensar en ponerle un externa para que los vecinos de patio no vean luz de noche.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El enlace bueno es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué casualidad!


----------



## Herodes Tracatrá (21 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Yo me he pillado la ecoflow river pro (720wh ampliable al doble). Échale un ojo, está en la gama de la Bluetti. Yo lo he comprado con una placa solar, para tener un respaldo en general, poder cargar mi radio (tengo una que llevo en el barco cuando salgo a navegar), los walkies, tener luz y si el apagón no es total, poder usar teléfonos. También tengo una olla de cocción lenta, que enchufada al generador ese y con la placa al sol, me dejaría cocinar 4-5h seguidas sin problema.



Agotada en Amazon.
Estoy empezando a verlas y es un mundo...


----------



## Educo Gratis (21 Oct 2021)

¿Se ha hablado de armas? Me parece imprescindible en momentos duros, esta muy bien tener recursos pero si no puedes defenderlos es como no tenerlos. Y lo más importante, cuando se te acaben los recursos y toque pisar la calle para buscar soluciones, es imprescindible tener algo con lo que defender tu vida.

Me interesa saber que opina de ello el Open Poster.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Efectivamente, esto es como la II Guerra Mundial, era obligado en todas las viviendas tapar cualquier resquicio de luz para no dar pistas a los pilotos para localizar las ciudades, bajo multa si te veían algo, en este caso, la multa sería, saqueo, violación, violencia o muerte, o sea, persianas bajadas, cortinas puestas y periódicos para ayudar a aislar de la luz y frío, que en caso de necesidad por frío, también sirven para aún siendo incómodo, envolverse el cuerpo con ellos, todo ayuda.



En Hijos del Tercer Reich los rusos localizan la posición de la base alemana porque uno enciende un cigarro


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Oct 2021)

mambo dijo:


> ¿Causalidad?
> 
> *www.cadizdirecto.com › el-hum-se-escucha-en-cadiz-y-sevilla-tras-el-terremotoEl 'Hum' se escucha en Cádiz y Sevilla tras el terremoto*



Nada es casualidad
Sin embargo lo del Hum lleva mucho tiempo 

Vuelve el fenómeno 'paranormal' de Cádiz: el 'hum' nunca se ha ido


----------



## ueee3 (21 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Yo me he pillado la ecoflow river pro (720wh ampliable al doble). Échale un ojo, está en la gama de la Bluetti. Yo lo he comprado con una placa solar, para tener un respaldo en general, poder cargar mi radio (tengo una que llevo en el barco cuando salgo a navegar), los walkies, tener luz y si el apagón no es total, poder usar teléfonos. También tengo una olla de cocción lenta, que enchufada al generador ese y con la placa al sol, me dejaría cocinar 4-5h seguidas sin problema.



De cuántos vatios la placa solar?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (21 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Muy muy _normies_, piensan que me lo invento y su solución es salir a campo abierto con sus autocaravanas autosuficientes y plantarse ahí mientras pasa todo, no les vaya a pillar en casa como en el confinamiento.
> 
> Resulta curioso, pero en mi entorno cercano no hay _despiertos_, ni siquiera mi pareja lo está, yo soy el bicho raro…la que siempre avisa. En las reuniones familiares, menudo pitorreo a costa del apagón, ya los he avisado, que se hagan de comida y agua, por lo menos mi conciencia está tranquila porque en el momento que llegue, que me busquen, que no me encuentran.



Yo cuando salimos del confinamiento lo primero que hice fue instalar una chimenea en casa. Le dije a mi cuñada que me había dado cuenta de que si las cosas fallaban estábamos vendidos y prefería tener un plan b por si no hubiese calefacción. La dejé un poco acojinada pero como somos los tontitos de la familia, los raritos que no se creen el virus, pues no le dio más importancia.

Mi suegra quería que me llevase la leña que tiene en casa porque ya no la usa, le dije que con lo de Filomena me había dado cuenta de que era mejor tener despensa para varios días y que mejor se guardase la leña por si acaso.
Espero que hayan tomado nota.


----------



## Kadessa (21 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> De cuántos vatios la placa solar?



De 120w. Y se le puede enchufar otra igual, así que a pleno rendimiento daría alrededor de 220w (difícil que de el 100%).


----------



## Kadessa (21 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Del Bluetti 500wh al Ecoflow 720wh hay bastante diferencia de precio(400-500 más el Ecoflow más paneles de 160w) pero para un barco no dudo que merezca la pena el extra.



Es algo más cara pero no el doble. Y la batería es ampliable, los 200 euros de más, ya puestos, merece la pena. 



https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B09154NGP7?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Oct 2021)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> De alvise
> Ante los comentarios, os escribo qué tener en casa en caso de apagones eléctricos:
> 
> 1. Alimentos no perecederos:
> ...



Gracias , con tu permiso , voy a sugerirte algunas cosas , para completar un poco tu lista
Yo añadiria
Frutos secos
Aceite
Fuentes de proteinas ( muchas legumbres son una gran fuente de ellas, conservas de pescado o carne)
Un hornillo a gas
Mecheros, siento repertirme con este tema
Hay muchas mas


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Oct 2021)

Respecto a las placas solares y sus generadores, me parece buena idea para el caso de un escenario de un corte de suministro mas o menos largo, pero en el caso de una tormenta solar extrema, dichos aparatos pueden verse achicharrados, por asi decirlo, por un PEM, eso creo, por lo que hay gente que recomienda protegerlos
Como proteger nuestros aparatos eléctricos imprescindibles en caso de tormenta solar


----------



## kynes (21 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Gracias , con tu permiso , voy a sugerirte algunas cosas , para completar un poco tu lista
> Yo añadiria
> Frutos secos
> Aceite
> ...



Añado algunas más...
Cinta americana,
Bolsas de basura de distintos tipos y tamaños
Bolsas con cierre zipper
Hilo dental
Botas de agua
Guantes de trabajo
Tijeras de calidad
Super-glue
Estropajo lana de acero
Multi-herramienta Leatherman con puntas de destornillador (Caja de herramientas portatil)


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Un vehículo de gasoil lo consigues arrancar empujándolo por una ligera pendiente y metiendo 2a, y una vez arrancado el motor no necesita electricidad ni electrónica, al menos en el caso de vehículos antiguos, tipo una C15; no sé si en los modernos esto funciona.



Gracias por la aclaracion , no tengo mucha idea de electronica o mecanica, pero algunos vehiculos diesel nuevos, si que llevan componentes electronicos, por ejemplo en algunos vehiculos diesel actuales, para arrancar el coche ya no es introducir un llave metalica y girar


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Oct 2021)

Cada pueblo debiera tener su silo de grano como con Franco


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Oct 2021)

Falta añadir una biblia en el kit ya que tiene las respuestas a todas nuestras dudas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Oct 2021)

*si teneis miedo de que falten dulces navideños
apelotonad productos ultra basicos*

ultra poco o nada procesados

vienen por los mismos canales de distrubucion y no estan exentos de los mismos problemas provocados de logistica

pero duran mucho mas.

tampoco son baratos, pero si algo mas

*> HARINAS :*

de carbohidragos o de proteinas. no seran lo ideal. pero si una solucion




*> PROTEINAS ( suero | guisante )*

( CON PROTEINAS PUEDES COCINAR MIL RECETAS COMO POR EJEMPLO LA PROTEINA DE GUISANTE + ESPECIAS
PUEDA DAR UN SABOR Y TEXTURA A HAMBURGUESA O CERCANO )
realmente el sabor de las hamburguesas , salchichas o embutidos los dan las especias
no la carne
la carne te da el subidon o mensaje del cuerpo al recibir los nutrientes
y eso te lo da cualquier proteina
sin los toxicos aparejados



*> FRUTOS SECOS :*
personalmente he probado la formula " PALEO" de barritas de DETILES Y ALMENDRAS y estan muy bien (en mi caso)
super dulces y viciantes
supercaras las comerciales. 30 euros 12 unidades
pero se puede hacer en casa si no hay cortes de energia
y si no. te puedes comer los ingredientes sin cocinar









esta charo mexicana con acento amerricano nos enseña el goloseo alto en paleo calorias que son las barritas
digo : esto sustituye antojos de dulce
y mete una hostia de energia muy decente ( si tienes luz en ese momento para cocinarla ) duran 3 dias fuera de la neverda 1 o 2 semanas dentro dicen
esto esta bueno y sienta de puta madre.


PRODUCTOS DE HIGIENE Y LIMPIEZA " VALE PARA TODO " : TIPO JABONES EN PASTILLA DE MARSELLA O CASTILLA​


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2021)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> ¿Se ha hablado de armas? Me parece imprescindible en momentos duros, esta muy bien tener recursos pero si no puedes defenderlos es como no tenerlos. Y lo más importante, cuando se te acaben los recursos y toque pisar la calle para buscar soluciones, es imprescindible tener algo con lo que defender tu vida.
> 
> Me interesa saber que opina de ello el Open Poster.



En efecto. Tener armas te da la ventaja de poder defenderte con una contundencia y seguridad infinitamente mayor. No es la panacea de la supervivencia, ni mucho menos, pero otorga grandes ventajas a quien las posea.
Y en España, para no complicarte la vida, lo mejor es, si no la tienes ya, obtener una Licencia E y comprarte una escopeta (en este caso lo mejor es una escopeta de corredera), que es la mejor arma de defensa para menesteres urbanos que existe.


----------



## ApartapeloS (21 Oct 2021)

Yo no suelo recomendar las armas por una sencilla razón, salvo que uno este muy familiarizado en su manejo y cuente con la debida instrucción pueden representar un auténtico peligro para nosotros mismos y los nuestros, en unas manos inexpertas veo más inconvenientes que ventajas, si uno se decide a adquirirlas es imprescindible una buena formación al lado de un instructor de tiro y practicar con frecuencia


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo. No hay nada más peligroso que alguien que no sabe manejar armas, con un arma en la mano.
Por supuesto, hace falta algo de práctica, y sobre todo, máxima seguridad en su manejo.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2021)

Pero queda claro que si cuentas con armas, y tienes práctica en su manejo, dispones de una GRAN ventaja.


----------



## ApartapeloS (21 Oct 2021)

Es innegable, pero recordad que incluso los profesionales tienen accidentes con ellas, un solo descuido y las consecuencias pueden ser irreparables


----------



## ray merryman (21 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Es algo más cara pero no el doble. Y la batería es ampliable, los 200 euros de más, ya puestos, merece la pena.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B09154NGP7?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image



¿Algo más económico pero que sea "bueno"? en caso de apagón tengo claro que solo necesitaría cargar un par de walkies por lo que no necesitaría tanta potencia.


----------



## Kadessa (21 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Algo más económico pero que sea "bueno"? en caso de apagón tengo claro que solo necesitaría cargar un par de walkies por lo que no necesitaría tanta potencia.



No sabría decirte. Después de mucho leer reviews las marcas que dan mejor pinta son poweroak (bluetti) y ecoflow que es la que yo he comprado. Creo que la ecoflow river normal anda por los 300 y pico. Y en Amazon hay algunos modelos más económicos, con baterías de 200wh, que para lo que comentas debería servir.


----------



## Herodes Tracatrá (21 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Algo más económico pero que sea "bueno"? en caso de apagón tengo claro que solo necesitaría cargar un par de walkies por lo que no necesitaría tanta potencia.



Ese es mi caso...en principio con unos Wallis y un par de lámparas led que tengo tiro...de momento renunció al frigorífico...


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Oct 2021)

Herodes Tracatrá dijo:


> Ese es mi caso...en principio con unos Wallis y un par de lámparas led que tengo tiro...de momento renunció al frigorífico...



Si aun no has comprado los walkis creo que hay walkis con carga solar y respecto a las lamparas led, igual te sirven esas lamparas de jardin con carga solar, suelen ser muy economicas


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (21 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Pero queda claro que si cuentas con armas, y tienes práctica en su manejo, dispones de una GRAN ventaja.



Pues sí, yo prefiero armas, arma larga, corta, puntero láser, con mira y otras de mano para distancias cortas, y otras para casos muy desesperados de lanzar, que no falten, y adecuadas a cada miembro de la casa, siempre irán al más débil, no al que se defienda bien. Sólo hay que practicar.


----------



## ray merryman (21 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Si aun no has comprado los walkis creo que hay walkis con carga solar y respecto a las lamparas led, igual te sirven esas lamparas de jardin con carga solar, suelen ser muy economicas



¿Tienes algún enlace compañero?
Dependiendo del precio estaría interesado en saber algo más.
Por el momento tengo un par de baofeng y he pillado un cable USB para cargarlos.
El año pasado me pille una radio con linterna de las que funcionan con manivela y dínamo,y lleva puerto USB para cargar móviles y demás.
Tengo que hacer la prueba de ver su capacidad de carga,pero por ahora lo veo una opción fiable antes de gastar 600-700 en una batería solar de las buenas.


----------



## RvD (21 Oct 2021)

Herodes Tracatrá dijo:


> Llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo...y al igual que tomé mis precauciones en enero de 2020 estoy empezando a tomarlas ahora.
> 
> 
> Leyendo sobre el oscurecer ventanas acabo de caer en un tema poco peregrino...algunas las persianas que dan a la vía pública de mi casa son eléctricas....así que solo por eso voy a tener que pantearme placa solar y baterías que me ayuden a moverla en un momento dado puesto que sería un crimen tenerlas tiempo indefinido bajadas y no atreverme a encender linternas o velas por las.noches.
> ...



Fácil. 
Velcro de pegar, aislante tipo parasol de coche, cinturilla. 

Se pegan tiras de velcro en el contorno de las hojas de la ventana. 

Se fabrican las piezas de parasol del tamaño adecuado, cosiendo la cinturilla y el velcro.

Con pegarlas al atardecer y quitarlas de día le proporcionarán la discreción que desea y aislamiento térmico a la par que evitará desgastes y averías de los mecanismos de sus persianas, lo que sería un problema en esas circunstancias además de privarle de la entrada de luz y calor solar si fallan estando cerradas.


----------



## RvD (21 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Algo más económico pero que sea "bueno"? en caso de apagón tengo claro que solo necesitaría cargar un par de walkies por lo que no necesitaría tanta potencia.



Una placa de 30-50w, un controlador de carga chino de 12 euros y una batería de coche. Si no es agm, tampoco pasa nada. La diferencia va a ser que no podrá exprimirla tanto, pero me ha parecido entender que no es eso lo que pretende. Necesita una de manera imprescindible para que el controlador de carga tenga tensión de referencia y sepa si es un sistema de 12 ó 24V. Le vale una de 7Ah de esas pequeñas que traen los sais.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2021)

Imagino que habeis visto el video donde se hace referencia a altercados en las calles por parte de las aseguradoras. Lo de siempre, la mejor defensa es no estar donde se produzca el ataque, en los momentos malos, que van a venir, hay que estar lo mas preparado posible para no salir y aguantar el vendaval dentro de la vivienda, que en realidad es nuestro sitio mas seguro.

No me obsesionaria con el tema armamento, defensa, cierres, no dejarse notar, actuar como todo el mundo y que absolutamente nadie sepa que estas preparado, son consejos que no me voy a cansar de repetir, si alguien descubre en caso de necesidad que tienes una despensa te van a atacar y vas a perder por muy bien que lo tengas todo.


----------



## Castelar (22 Oct 2021)

Y Gasolina? para el coche


----------



## Castelar (22 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Muy muy _normies_, piensan que me lo invento y su solución es salir a campo abierto con sus autocaravanas autosuficientes y plantarse ahí mientras pasa todo, no les vaya a pillar en casa como en el confinamiento.
> 
> Resulta curioso, pero en mi entorno cercano no hay _despiertos_, ni siquiera mi pareja lo está, yo soy el bicho raro…la que siempre avisa. En las reuniones familiares, menudo pitorreo a costa del apagón, ya los he avisado, que se hagan de comida y agua, por lo menos mi conciencia está tranquila porque en el momento que llegue, que me busquen, que no me encuentran.



No es broma, mis amigos normales, pero muy muy normales y oficialistas en todo, estan hablando de ello. Y por eso me preocupa.


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> De 120w. Y se le puede enchufar otra igual, así que a pleno rendimiento daría alrededor de 220w (difícil que de el 100%).



Ecoflow tiene una de 160w (399 pavos) y otra de 110w (339 ) Precios actuales en amazon https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B0915423PF/ En USA los venden al mismo precio en $ , lo normal, parece que de momento no tiene el precio inflado.

Los comentarios son buenos EcoFlow 160W Solar Panel y aunque puede haber opciones más económicas el kit parece ser muy bueno. 

En el video siguiente lo testean y obtiene 122w con la placa ecoflow 160w  Compara el rendimiento con un Newponwa 210w y viene a ser lo mismo 110w output Vs 113w output. Con la ventaja de que el Ecoflow se puede doblar, es más resistente a rotura y se puede transportar mucho más fácilmente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Oct 2021)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Falta añadir una biblia en el kit ya que tiene las respuestas a todas nuestras dudas.



Tendrían que tirarte al mar con ella atada al cuello.


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tendrían que tirarte al mar con ella atada al cuello.



No Spoilers...


----------



## Kadessa (22 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ecoflow tiene una de 160w (399 pavos) y otra de 110w (339 ) Precios actuales en amazon https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B0915423PF/ En USA los venden al mismo precio en $ , lo normal, parece que de momento no tiene el precio inflado.
> 
> Los comentarios son buenos EcoFlow 160W Solar Panel y aunque puede haber opciones más económicas el kit parece ser muy bueno.
> 
> En el video siguiente lo testean y obtiene 122w con la placa ecoflow 160w  Compara el rendimiento con un Newponwa 210w y viene a ser lo mismo 110w output Vs 113w output. Con la ventaja de que el Ecoflow se puede doblar, es más resistente a rotura y se puede transportar mucho más fácilmente.



El panel no lo he pillado ecoflow, se me iba de precio. En Amazon hay uno marca ecoworthy de 120w (todo eco eco ecooooo) y valía la mitad. Tiene muy buenas reviews, ya contaré que tal. Creo que el lunes me llega todo.


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Tienes algún enlace compañero?
> Dependiendo del precio estaría interesado en saber algo más.
> Por el momento tengo un par de baofeng y he pillado un cable USB para cargarlos.
> El año pasado me pille una radio con linterna de las que funcionan con manivela y dínamo,y lleva puerto USB para cargar móviles y demás.
> Tengo que hacer la prueba de ver su capacidad de carga,pero por ahora lo veo una opción fiable antes de gastar 600-700 en una batería solar de las buenas.



Encontre este
Walkie con cargador solar
Es solo un ejemplo , no se si continuan fabricando, pero imagino que en internet encontraras mas


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Oct 2021)

Imagino que lo conoceis todos pero por si alguien no lo sabia en internet si buscas el termino preppeer hay gran cantidad de informacion , videos, tambien en español y demas cosas


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Oct 2021)

Castelar dijo:


> No es broma, mis amigos normales, pero muy muy normales y oficialistas en todo, estan hablando de ello. Y por eso me preocupa.



Ayer estaba tomando cafe en un bar y en la mesa de al lado hablaban del tema


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Oct 2021)

Se me ocurre que tambien hay que tener en cuenta, aunque pienso que hay cosas mas importantes, es como pasar el tiempo libre, por ejemplo libros, juegos de mesa


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Se me ocurre que tambien hay que tener en cuenta, aunque pienso que hay cosas mas importantes, es como pasar el tiempo libre, por ejemplo libros, juegos de mesa



Además de libros físicos, un e-book sería una buena opción, el Kindle Oasis es el que comentan que tiene mayor duración de bateria. Una solución para cargarlo podría ser un powerbank con carga solar, no los he probado y no se como funcionarán.

¿Tenéis alguna buena recomendación de libros de electrónica básica, reparación de pequeños electrodomésticos, etc. ?


----------



## alopecio (22 Oct 2021)

Hubo un canal de Telegram que acumulaba libros y manuales. Conseguí bajar algunos antes de que cerraran. Los teneis disponibles aquí:
Libros Prepper



Spoiler: Listado de ficheros



Aceite de Rateros.doc
Acumuladores_Baterias_.pdf
Adiestramiento del perro.pdf
Anon - 1100 Acertijos De Ingenio.DOC
Baterias Solares - Aerogenerador.pdf
Bicarbonato.pdf
Bruce Lee - Tecnicas de Defensa Personal.pdf
Caballos - La Doma.pdf
Calculo De Correas Y Poleas.pdf
Cargador automatico de baterias.pdf
Como construir herramientas de carpinteria.pdf
Como Construir Un Horno Casero Para Metales.pdf
Como Construir Una Turbina De Viento en ingles.pdf
Como hacer biodiesel.pdf
Como Hacer Juguetes Que Funcionen.pdf
Como hacer marionetas.pdf
COMO HACER MOLDES.doc
Como hacer que un motor diesel funcione como biodiesel.doc
Como hacer un aerogenerador.rar
como hacer una pila de Hidrogeno.doc
Como hacer una Tirolina.doc
Como usar el Jig y hacer abalorios de alambre paso a paso.doc
Consejos ataque nuclear.doc
Construir trailers para bicicletas.rar
Costura - Conceptos Basicos.pdf
Crianza Conejos.pdf
Cultivo Biologico hortalizas y frutales.PDF
Cultivos Plantas Medicinales.PDF
Cura para el Cancer de Fray Romano.doc
Curso de construccion de casas de 1 y 2 pisos.pdf
Curso mecanica bicicleta.pdf
Curso practico de Pintura Artistica.pdf
curso_guitarra.rar
Cursos de mecanica y electricidad del automovil.pdf
Derivados Químicos de la Sal.pdf
Destilacion aceites escenciales.doc
Destilacion Simple.doc
Destilar_licores.doc
El gran libro de mermeladas y confituras.pdf
El Horticultor Autosuficiente.PDF
Electricidad y electronica.pdf
Electrolisis Del Agua.doc
Eliminar ruidos bicicletas.doc
Fabricacion de mermeladas y conservas.pdf
Fabricacion de una incubadora casera.pdf
Fisioterapia - Vendaje Funcional.pdf
Fisioterapia Osteopatia.pdf
Fitoterapia - Medicina China - Plantas Medicinales.pdf
Fortalecimiento muscular en rehabilitacion.pdf
Generador de Plata Coloidal.rar
Guia De Escalada Desnivel.pdf
Guia De Pesca En El Mar.pdf
Guia De Plantas Medicinales.DOC
Guia de prueba de baterias.pdf
Guia Practica de Fontaneria.pdf
Historia del Jabon.pdf
Instalacion de Cables y Mecanismos Electricos.pdf
Instalacion de Cajas Electricas.pdf
Instalación de iluminación exterior.pdf
Instalacion Electrica Vista.pdf
Instalaciones eléctricas en el Hogar.pdf
jabon_casero.doc
la casa ecologica autosuficiente.doc
La mecanica de las bicicletas - CICLOS MAESTRE.pdf
La Vida en el Campo.PDF
Listado de títulos.pdf
Los Remedios De La Abuela.DOC
macetohuerto.rar
Manual Carpinteria-Ebanisteria.pdf
Manual de explosivos.pdf
Manual De Fisioterapia Puntos Gatillo.pdf
Manual De Fitoterapia.PDF
Manual del Palo Japones.pdf
manual del trueque 2.rar
manual del trueque.pdf
Manual Supervivencia II.pdf
Manual Supervivencia I.pdf
Mecanica.el motor diesel en el automovil.pdf
Medicina_tradicional_china.pdf
microgeneradores eolicos para zonas rurales.doc
Mochila de Supervivencia.doc
Nudos De Escalada.pdf
Nudos escalada 2.pdf
palancas-poleas-garruchas.pdf
Poleas.pdf
Preper.txt
Prepper's Survival Medicine Handbook.epub
Primeros Auxilios.rar
Proyecto Noé Parte 1.pdf
Proyecto Noé Parte 2.pdf
Proyectos_de_electrificaciòn_fotovoltaica.pdf
Quitar oxido con electrolisis.doc
raciones-caseras.pdf
Recetas de Comida China.pdf
Recetas de Comida Francesa.doc
Recetas de Comida Mexicana.pdf
Recetas de Soja.DOC
Recetas de sopas vegetariana.pdf
Recuperacion de Baterías y Pilas.doc
Reparar Motores De Arranque Y Alternador.pdf
Secado y destilacion de aromatica y medicinales.doc
Supervivencia en catastrofes.pdf
Supervivencia en la nieve.pdf
Tecnologia Mecanica engranajes.pdf
Todo Sobre Poleas Engranajes Y Palancas.doc


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (22 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Se me ocurre que tambien hay que tener en cuenta, aunque pienso que hay cosas mas importantes, es como pasar el tiempo libre, por ejemplo libros, juegos de mesa



Es esencial tener juegos de mesa, cartas, para poder pasar las horas, libros en papel, libros técnicos etc..todo lo que ayude y no se dependa de la electricidad


----------



## Castelar (22 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ayer estaba tomando cafe en un bar y en la mesa de al lado hablaban del tema



Acabo de pasar po el supermercado y se nota que quedan menos conservas, tanto de verduras como de legumbres


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (22 Oct 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Hubo un canal de Telegram que acumulaba libros y manuales. Conseguí bajar algunos antes de que cerraran. Los teneis disponibles aquí:
> 
> Muchas Gracias socio


----------



## paqui.67 (22 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ayer estaba tomando cafe en un bar y en la mesa de al lado hablaban del tema



Al final tanto hablar del apagón se ha corrido la voz en todos los ambientes, las élites lo saben, y no vendrá, veremos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Al final tanto hablar del apagón se ha corrido la voz en todos los ambientes, las élites lo saben, y no vendrá, veremos.



eso es bueno
es lo que pretendemos

de todas formas hay ahi un doble juego entre

a) tratar de disuadir
y al mismo tiempo
b= no darle mucho bombo para no " co crearlo "

me quedo con " tratar de disuadir " en plan " que os vemos venir " con la bobada y ademas nada de " co crearlo "


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Oct 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Hubo un canal de Telegram que acumulaba libros y manuales. Conseguí bajar algunos antes de que cerraran. Los teneis disponibles aquí:
> Libros Prepper
> 
> 
> ...



epìc


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Oct 2021)

Algunas administraciones han contemplado la posibilidad, desde luego en mi ciudad si
http://www.zaragoza.es/cont/paginas...cialRiesgoInterrupcionSuministroElectrico.pdf
No me cansare de repetirlo, creo que un ser humano adulto puede sobrevivir sin beber de 3 a 5 dias , sin comer creo que entorno a los 45, depende de muchos factorse. Si pasara un apagon muy prolongado , Dios no lo quiera, ¿que pasaria en una gran urbe? ¿que porcentaje de la poblacion sobreviria al cabo de 10 dias?

La elite lleva tiempo preparandose
Aumentan las ventas de búnkeres de lujo
Fijate en la fecha del articulo


----------



## fever (22 Oct 2021)

fever dijo:


> en la primera página ya tenemos tres con los que tendremos que tener cuidado pues van a ir a por mujeres y niñas, estas personas son las que encima de lo horrible de la situación las que hacen que la convivencia sea un infierno.. son los primero que hay que identificar y matar por el bien de l comunidad.



por no llamarles alimañas ..que ni las alimañas...


----------



## fever (22 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Algunas administraciones han contemplado la posibilidad, desde luego en mi ciudad si
> http://www.zaragoza.es/cont/paginas...cialRiesgoInterrupcionSuministroElectrico.pdf
> No me cansare de repetirlo, creo que un ser humano adulto puede sobrevivir sin beber de 3 a 5 dias , sin comer creo que entorno a los 45, depende de muchos factorse. Si pasara un apagon muy prolongado , Dios no lo quiera, ¿que pasaria en una gran urbe? ¿que porcentaje de la poblacion sobreviria al cabo de 10 dias?
> 
> ...



esto es karmagedon. 
quién te dice que ese bunker es seguro antes de una catástrofe???
puede serlo o no
igual te pilla haciendo montañismo y te salvas 
igual estás en la playa y llega el tsunami
karmagedon
cambios geofísicos que harán cambios humanos
la pandemia y confinamiento, máscaras etc algo tiene que ver
ellos tienen información privilegiada
nosotros también. compartimos ideas y opiniones.


----------



## Chihiro (22 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Al final tanto hablar del apagón se ha corrido la voz en todos los ambientes, las élites lo saben, y no vendrá, veremos.



Es cierto que se ha corrido la voz, pero la gente es incapaz de imaginar el nivel que puede llegar a alcanzar la situación. Mi hermana ni siquiera sabía que en un apagón prolongado puedes quedarte también sin agua.

Lo más triste es que si llega a ocurrir, no podrán decir que no fueron advertidos, pero en sus mentes siempre prevalecerá la versión de "esto no puede ocurrirme a mi", así que en el mejor de los casos, tomarán medidas insuficientes.


----------



## afraz (22 Oct 2021)

Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.

La página: 






CONTENIDO GENERAL


PROFECÍAS APOCALÍPTICAS




unihum2016contenido.blogspot.com





Adjunto un resumen de todo lo que podeis encontrar. Solo se que si pasa lo de New York, mucha gente volvera a leer lo que aqui voy a poner.

Os recomiendo bajeis la pagina por si desaparece la informacion.

Resumen (obviamente dejo muchos datos por escribir)

- Comenzara en el medio oriente (Iran, Arabia Saudi,...., no lo se). Rusia y EEUU y otros paises atacaran por querer los pozos petroliferos de algun pais o zona geografica.

- Ganara Rusia, y los Americanos se retiraran.

- Algo habran echo los Americanos, que en venganza New York sera atacado y destruido por bombas atomicas.

- Al mismo tiempo un conflicto menor en los Balcanes. Mataran a alguien de alto rango y eso provocara la tercera guerra mundial.

- Los americanos por culpa de lo sucedido en New York, abandonaran a su suerte a Europa, para poner orden en su pais.

- Habra un colapso economico 100 veces peor que el crack del 29 a nivel mundial. Alguno vaticina que sera en Octubre. Puede cuando el ataque a New York, o puede que antes, y que consecuencia de ello sea la invasion por los recursos petroliferos. Cuando sera el crack de la economia no lo dicen claro.

- Los rusos, por sorpresa, entraran en Europa por tres frentes, norte, centro y Sur. Lo haran rapidamente, y avanzando casi sin oposicion por la sorpresa del ataque, en pocos dias a las puertas de Italia y PAris. Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises provocados por la gente que viene de fuera. Esa misma gente cuando haya disturbios civiles en aumento desapareceran y voveran a su pais. Su objetivo de crear caos ya lo habran logrado.

- La guerra empezara en Julio, durara poco, pero sera terrible. Muchos muertos, la mayoria por los disturbios civiles, mucha hambre y miseria.

- Supongo que el colapso sera antes y eso provocara la falta de recursos, provocara disturbios civiles, y eso lo aprovecharan los rusos para invadir Europa, mas preocupada de mantener el orden social interno que proteger sus fronteras.

- En muchos paises gobernaran entonces gobiernos comunistas. Se perseguira a la Iglesia, sobre todo en Italia, mucho muertos, curas y fieles. Habra una matanza en Roma, y el papa (o alguien vestido de blanco como un obispo que los videntes llaman Papa, tal vez Benedicto), huye entre cadaveres. Mucha sangre y disturbios alli, pero las persecuciones seran en toda Europa, si conoceis curas, que tengan preparada ropa laica para huir y esconderse. Los mataran sin piedad y profanaran las iglesias.

- Disturbios sociales, la gente matara por comida, huir al campo.

- Se agrava con guerras civiles, mataran muchos religiosos.

- Los rusos entraran en Europa facilmente.

- En un momento dado, ya estando a las puerta de los Pirineos, son parados, y un gran ejercito que se va formando poco a poco les hace frente. Los rusos se repliegan, y la gran batalla sera en Colonia. Mucha sangre y retirada de los rusos.

- En su huida, como venganza o para retener a los perseguidores, activaran bombas atomicas. Error, hara que otras bombas atomicas estallen.

- El hombre empezara la guerra, y la acabara la naturaleza.

- Cuando Praga caiga, desaparezca, la naturaleza empezara de forma abrupta a detener al hombre: terremotos, maremotos, hundimientos de ciudades enteras, mucho caos y muerte, no habra vuelta atras.

- Faltan muchos detalles, pero esta detallados en los videntes de esa web que os he mandado.

- Antes que la naturaleza se manifieste por culpa de la accion del hombre, apareceran una serie de acontecimientos: Aviso, Milagro, Castigo (cada vidente lo llama a su manera, y describe uno o los tres).

- El aviso sera como ver en un instante toda tu vida pasada. Sera parecido a lo que dicen los ECM (Experiencia Cercana a la Muerte, cuando dicen que como en un pelicula han visto pasar toda su vida). LA gente vera todo lo bueno o malo que ha realizado en su vida (esta experiencia solo se muestra cuando ya dejamos este mundo, este cuerpo). Se permitira que esta experiencia sea vivida en vida para que la gente se arrepienta y cambie. Muchos la negaran, y la ciencia les ayudara en la negacion. Los comunistas que en ese momento estaran en el poder, atacaran a lo fieles y convertidos con furia extrema. Mucha sangre.

- El Milagro sucedera poco tiempo antes del Castigo.

- Se vera una gran cruz en el firmamento durante 7 dias. Unos diran que es Dios, otros lo negaran, mas disturbios, y mas matanzas. Por entonces estaremos en guerra mundial, guerras civiles, la naturaleza estara despertando y provocando muchas muertes,...

- Esa cruz que aparece en el cielo es la señal que viene un planeta gigantesco, que pasara cerca de la orbita terrestre. Provocara un cambio de eje de los polos. Ya sabeis lo que eso significa. Junto a las guerras, y los desastres naturales, esto sera la puntilla.

- Cuando se vea la cruz, tendreis una semana para prepararos, el giro de los polos y la salida de orbita del planeta esta a las puertas.

- Ese es el Castigo. Antes de los tres dias de oscuridad que muchos vaticinan, habra un superterremoto. Durara casi un dia. Cuando empiece, meteros en vuestras casas, y cerrar puertas y ventanas. No dejeis entrar a nadie una vez dentro y cerrarlo todo. El planeta que nos hace girar traera una atmosfera de gases nocivos, que estaran en el planeta durante esos tres dias. Quien este fuera morira, tambien los de dentro si no han cerrado bien sus ventanas y puertas.

- Solo habra que aguantar tres dias. Mucho miedo, temor, muertes, pero al tercer dia todo se calmara: tres dias y tres noches. Recordarlo.

- El gran terremoto sera la señal para encerrarse y prepararse. Recomiendan rezar mucho para salvar cuantas mas almas mejor.

- Se hubiera podido evitar, pero ya es inevitable. Llevan avisando mucho tiempo.

Todo esto solo es un resumen de lo que dicen videntes, profetas, mensajes marianos,....

Faltan muchos detalles, muchisimos. El que este interesado encontrara mucha información en la web que os he enlazado sino la eliminan.

Siento ser mensajero de catastrofes, pero solo me limito a resumiros lo que otros han dicho en otros momentos historicos.

Es un resumen muy mal realizado, pues faltan muchos datos. No suelen dar fechas, solo explican los acontecimientos, y muchos de ellos estan narrados en el resumen.

Espero os sirva para prepararos. Soy el primero que no quiere que ocurra, pero no es bueno guardarse la informacion si luego sucede.


----------



## meusac (23 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> No consigo almacenar cerveza por más que lo intento.



jejejeje, muy bueno


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (23 Oct 2021)

afraz dijo:


> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> La página:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un libro de 1980, que no sé ni cómo llegó a mis manos, que es una recopilación de decenas de videncias y videntes, algunas son para mearse y no echar gota, pero otras muchas, después de 40 años se han cumplido, otras según recuerdo me da que en breve pueden estarlo, la pena es que el autor para vender más supongo que las situó todas o una gran cantidad para esa década, manipulación psicológica, o por conjunción planetaria o yo que sé, el caso es que mucho de lo que a puesto aquí el compañero coincide con lo que sale, y lo de los 3 días, durante siglos muchos videntes lo han visto, igual que la muerte y destrucción de Roma, en fín, si alguien lo quiere, conseguí escanearlo. Un saludo y buen finde..por cierto se llama «Los Truenos que arrasaran el Mundo»


----------



## Astebal74 (23 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, si hubiera una tormenta solar de tan alta intensidad que afectara a las infraestructuras de la tierra, puede haber otro problema. No es que ti quedes sin electricidad , es que podria afectar a componentes como los microprocesadores, como los que llevas en el coche. De hecho creo haber leido, no es seguro , que algunos vehiculos militares llevan proteccion anti PEM



A todo lo susceptible de ser afectado por onda electromagnética. 
Incluido cositas que inyectan...


----------



## estertores (23 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Al final tanto hablar del apagón se ha corrido la voz en todos los ambientes, las élites lo saben, y no vendrá, veremos.



El tema es que se ha creado una situación donde pase lo que pase la gente ya desconfía de todo.

Ahora sólo faltaría que ocurriese algo realmente imprevisto.


----------



## estertores (23 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Yo tengo un libro de 1980, que no sé ni cómo llegó a mis manos, que es una recopilación de decenas de videncias y videntes, algunas son para mearse y no echar gota, pero otras muchas, después de 40 años se han cumplido, otras según recuerdo me da que en breve pueden estarlo, la pena es que el autor para vender más supongo que las situó todas o una gran cantidad para esa década, manipulación psicológica, o por conjunción planetaria o yo que sé, el caso es que mucho de lo que a puesto aquí el compañero coincide con lo que sale, y lo de los 3 días, durante siglos muchos videntes lo han visto, igual que la muerte y destrucción de Roma, en fín, si alguien lo quiere, conseguí escanearlo. Un saludo y buen finde..por cierto se llama «Los Truenos que arrasaran el Mundo»



Aquí una recopilación de profecías que vaticinaban epidemias de enfermedades respiratorias, algunas encajan bastante bien con lo que hemos vivido los 2 últimos años:



Vaticinios y profecías - sobre el Coronavirus COVID-19


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Oct 2021)

Esto se va a las 1000 paginas y no ocurrira nada.....


----------



## Gentle (23 Oct 2021)

JETAELE


----------



## Chihiro (23 Oct 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esto se va a las 1000 paginas y no ocurrira nada.....



No se trata de que ocurra, sino de estar medianamente preparado por si ocurre.
La gran diferencia es la que se debate en este hilo. Te lo expongo con más claridad con los dos casos opuestos:

1. Tengo agua, comida y energía para varias semanas:

A) Si no surge ningún imprevisto, continúo mi vida con toda la tranquilidad de mundo.
B) Ocurre algún tipo de evento inesperado, pero me pilla con un cierto grado de preparación.

2. No tengo agua embotellada, ni comida para más allá de unos días, ni ningún tipo de elemento con el que iluminarme.

A) Si no surge ningún imprevisto, continúo con mi vida con toda la tranquilidad del mundo.
B) Ocurre algún tipo de evento inesperado. Me toca correr junto a cientos de personas de mi barrio y/o ciudad para intentar proveerme de lo necesario para pasar esos días. Dependiendo de las circunstancias, es posible que no puedas echar gasolina, o los supermercados no puedan abrir debido a la falta de electricidad, o en su defecto, que la gente, movida por un creciente pánico, vacíe las estanterías de los productos básicos. A partir de aquí, podrían darse situaciones muy difíciles e impredecibles, situaciones que te tocaría lidiar si o si.

La moraleja matemática de todo este hilo es: "Cuando más preparado estoy, menos necesito improvisar en el supuesto caso de que ocurra".

Obviamente, puedes creer que jamás va a ocurrir nada y situarte en el caso número 2, eso ya es decisión de cada uno, pero si has entrado en este hilo, es porque como nosotros, algo dentro de ti te está diciendo que existe alguna posibilidad de que pase.


----------



## PEPEYE (23 Oct 2021)

fever dijo:


> esto es karmagedon.
> quién te dice que ese bunker es seguro antes de una catástrofe???
> puede serlo o no
> igual te pilla haciendo montañismo y te salvas
> ...



La elite puede ser poderosa y rica, lo cual no quiere decir que sea tonta. Cuando alguien se gasta cientos de miles de euros y muchas veces varios millones, si te das una vuelta por internet alucinarias de lo que algunos llaman bunker, algunos con todas las comodidades que te puedas imaginar, bueno casi
He leido que una tormenta solar tardaria en llegar a la tierra entre 15 y 72 horas


----------



## PEPEYE (23 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> No se trata de que ocurra, sino de estar medianamente preparado por si ocurre.
> La gran diferencia es la que se debate en este hilo. Te lo expongo con más claridad con los dos casos opuestos:
> 
> 1. Tengo agua, comida y energía para varias semanas:
> ...



Si te fijas en mi perfil ya en diciembre del 2015 manifestaba mi interes en el tema, aunque llevo con él desde aproximadamente el 2012


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Yo no suelo recomendar las armas por una sencilla razón, salvo que uno este muy familiarizado en su manejo y cuente con la debida instrucción pueden representar un auténtico peligro para nosotros mismos y los nuestros, en unas manos inexpertas veo más inconvenientes que ventajas, si uno se decide a adquirirlas es imprescindible una buena formación al lado de un instructor de tiro y practicar con frecuencia



Pues sí...

Quizás mejor ballestas y cosas así, que aunque muy peligrosas son más fáciles de utilizar.


----------



## fever (23 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> La elite puede ser poderosa y rica, lo cual no quiere decir que sea tonta. Cuando alguien se gasta cientos de miles de euros y muchas veces varios millones, si te das una vuelta por internet alucinarias de lo que algunos llaman bunker, algunos con todas las comodidades que te puedas imaginar, bueno casi
> He leido que una tormenta solar tardaria en llegar a la tierra entre 15 y 72 horas



los vascos o lo que fueran estuvieron en cuevas igual mil años,
así como en turquía con todos esos pasadizos bajo tierra. y así en muchos lugares de la tierra.
protegerte en un entorno natural por supervivencia no creo que sea lo mismo que tener un bunker que no sabes ni si va a funcionar realmente ..que vale, si funciona guay pero qué claustrofobia.
si hay que morir se muere.. pues de todas maneras vamos a morir.
los que tengamos que sobrevivir .sobreviremos. un rato.
me incluyo


----------



## Chihiro (23 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Si te fijas en mi perfil ya en diciembre del 2015 manifestaba mi interes en el tema, aunque llevo con él desde aproximadamente el 2012



Pues sinceramente, a pesar de todas las "catástrofes anunciadas en este foro", jamás me había tomado ninguna en serio. Sin embargo, desde este verano (en el que comencé a preparar una posible crisis), cada día veo más posible un evento desastroso, y no me refiero a que nos confinen con el netflix y la consola cómodamente en casa, sino más bien, un colapso energético, económico y social que saque lo peor que la sociedad lleva dentro.

Lo curioso es que nadie más en mi familia manifiesta ese recelo a un evento de esa magnitud porque durante nuestra vida, jamás hemos vivido ningún tipo de situación catastrófica. Todos excepto mi madre, que nació durante la postguerra civil y ya me ha comentado en alguna ocasión que tiene la sensación de que van a volver los malos tiempos.


----------



## asakopako (23 Oct 2021)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> ¿Se ha hablado de armas? Me parece imprescindible en momentos duros, esta muy bien tener recursos pero si no puedes defenderlos es como no tenerlos. Y lo más importante, cuando se te acaben los recursos y toque pisar la calle para buscar soluciones, es imprescindible tener algo con lo que defender tu vida.
> 
> Me interesa saber que opina de ello el Open Poster.



Armas de fuego:

Para defenderte dentro de casa lo mejor es una escopeta corredera. Cuanto más pequeño el calibre mejor, p.ej un 20. Pero el calibre 12 es casi omnipresente en España y es el más fácil y barato de obtener. Las correderas no tienen la limitacion de cartuchos de las semis y además hay un buen mercado de segunda mano porque en su día se pusieron de moda y luego los cazadores las usan poco y los de plato nada al no tener 2º tiro. Las encuentras prácticamente nuevas por 400 pavos o más baratas pero más cascadas.

Recomiendo sacarse la licencia D+E porque es el mismo trámite y sólo sube un poco la tasa, aunque de momento no te compres un rifle para el que sí hace falta armero homologado (unos 150 euros). Para la escopeta no hace falta. El rifle tiene limitadas las balas que puedes comprar. En las escopetas puedes comprar los que quieras, sin dar mucho el cante para que no sospechen en la intervención comprando 3 camiones. Yo si pillo una oferta me compro un palet cada año. Tengo de caza de 36 grains, pero los que suelo pedir son los de plato de 28 grains, mucho más baratos y más que suficientes en distancias cortas.

No es obligatorio ser miembro del ningún coto. Pero sí hay que tener licencia de caza. Se puede sacar en cualquier CCAA no es necesario que sea la tuya. Te hacen un examen teorico-práctico que va de las especies cinegéticas, la normativa de la taifa y cuatro cosas más. Y luego te ponen unas fotos para que identifiques a los bichitos. Es bastante fácil pero hay que mirárselo un poco.

Luego en la comandancia de la Guardia Civil te hacen otro examen para la licencia de armas. El teórico es dificilillo aunque no tanto como pueda ser el carnet de conducir pero hay que estudiarlo. En la web de la GC tienen el temario. Ahí es donde hacen la criba y más de un 70% se va para casa suspendido. Luego el práctico sobre todo con una escopeta está tirado. La puntería es lo que menos suelen mirar a no ser que te toque el picolo tonto. Lo que sí miran mucho es la seguridad en el manejo, el dedito fuera del gatillo hasta el momento de disparar, no mover la escopeta cargada hacia los lados. También miran mucho que tires los cartuchos usados al cubo que ponen. Greta manda.

Yo me saqué la licencia hace bastantes años y no pedían tantas tonterías. Estuve ayudando a un familiar a sacársela hace como 4 años y la información la saco de entonces. Es posible que hayan sacado alguna parida nueva. Por ejemplo ahora en la intervención sólo atienden con cita previa. Con lo que es mejor descargarse el impreso de la tasa y llevarla ya pagada.

Después de sacarse la licencia de armas, y si se tiene sitio en casa, recomiendo sacarse la licencia de recarga, y pillarse una maquina compacta. Andan entre 70-200 euros.

Con todo esto, entre las licencias, la escopeta, munición, accesorios de limpieza, por entre 600-900 euros puede salirte la cosa.

Con la licencia E puedes comprar también ballestas y armas de aire comprimido de gran potencia. Estas ya hacen algo más que pupa, no como las que se adquieren sin licencia, que no es que sean inofensivas pero no son realmente eficaces para autodefensa.

Los rifles ya son palabras mayores en cuanto a gasto. Lo principal de un rifle es el visor. Son caros pero si son buenos son para toda la vida a poco que se traten con cuidado. Los visores baratos no valen para nada. Los buenos tipo Zeiss empiezan sobre los 2.000, aunque los Nikon por 1.200 euros están ahí en tierra de nadie y pueden ser una opción lonchafinista. Yo tengo 1 y es muy bueno en relación al precio.

El rifle hay muchos calibres, pero al igual que con las escopetas, el 30-06 es el predominante en España y por tanto el más fácil y barato de conseguir. Para el rifle sí es necesario un coto, no es obligatorio por ley pero va a ser el único sitio donde lo puedas disparar. Con las escopetas puedes tirar al plato que es mucho más barato que un coto. Hay campos de tiro con rangos de rifle donde lo puedes centrar, pero no hay muchos en España, salvo que tengas muuuucha mano con los milikos y te dejen usar los suyos. Conozco mucha gente del mundillo y sólo conozco a uno que le dejen hacer eso pero porque tiene contactos muy gordos.

La licencia F para pistolas o carabinas también se dispara en precio. Pero me está quedando un muro de texto. Si acaso haré otro post sobre eso y sobre las armas en el "minecraft".


----------



## sada (23 Oct 2021)

afraz dijo:


> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> La página:
> 
> ...



madre mia que cchorradas


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (23 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Armas de fuego:
> 
> Para defenderte dentro de casa lo mejor es una escopeta corredera. Cuanto más pequeño el calibre mejor, p.ej un 20. Pero el calibre 12 es casi omnipresente en España y es el más fácil y barato de obtener. Las correderas no tienen la limitacion de cartuchos de las semis y además hay un buen mercado de segunda mano porque en su día se pusieron de moda y luego los cazadores las usan poco y los de plato nada al no tener 2º tiro. Las encuentras prácticamente nuevas por 400 pavos o más baratas pero más cascadas.
> 
> ...



Yo me saqué la licencia hace un año y para el teórico utilicé una App de preguntas de examen. Con estudiar un par de semanas una hora al día te sobra. La mayoría de preguntas son fáciles y las más difíciles solo hay que hacerse un croquis de media pagina.
Todavía estoy pendiente de comprarme el arma. Había pensado un wesson smith del 22, semiautomática, por recomendación de un amigo, porque la verdad es que no tengo ni idea.
Con eso no puedo hacer prácticas en un campo de tiro?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## asakopako (23 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo me saqué la licencia hace un año y para el teórico utilicé una App de preguntas de examen. Con estudiar un par de semanas una hora al día te sobra. La mayoría de preguntas son fáciles y las más difíciles solo hay que hacerse un croquis de media pagina.
> Todavía estoy pendiente de comprarme el arma. Había pensado un wesson smith del 22, semiautomática, por recomendación de un amigo, porque la verdad es que no tengo ni idea.
> Con eso no puedo hacer prácticas en un campo de tiro?
> Gracias de antemano.



No es muy difícil. Pero hay que mirárselo. A lo mejor a mí me pilló un grupo poco listo, pero los chavales serían 40 o así, y para el campo de tiro nada más salieron 12. Esos sí los conté bien porque eran 5 puestos y sacaron 3 tandas. Los que llegaron al campo aprobaron todos. Depende un poco también de la provincia, a lo mejor en una más poblada como Madrid la cosa cambia algo.

¿Por qué no ibas a poder practicar? Con ese calibre también puedes competir en estándar. Es mucho mejor de cara a la competición que una 9mm si no has disparado nunca. Es más fácil que puedas subir de categoría y poder tener los 2 calibres.

Pero para autodefensa hay que ser muy bueno con ese calibre. Y la precisión está bien, es un deporte entretenido pero lo mejor es irse a ISPC cuando ya se esté un poco suelto y ahí sí recomendaría 9mm. Por disponibilidad de la munición. Ahí puedes tirar igual con .40SW o .45 pero en España son caras.

Edit: Si no te interesa la competición y sólo haces las tiradas sociales para renovar realmente puedes practicar con cualquier arma legal que se adapte a tus características. Los campos de tiro son privados salvo los de las federaciones que son semi-públicos. También depende un poco del dueño del campo, pero si te toca uno tonto cambia de campo.


----------



## OSPF (23 Oct 2021)

Se tendria que recopilar una lista en el op , leerse 36 paginas es una locura


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (24 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Pues sinceramente, a pesar de todas las "catástrofes anunciadas en este foro", jamás me había tomado ninguna en serio. Sin embargo, desde este verano (en el que comencé a preparar una posible crisis), cada día veo más posible un evento desastroso, y no me refiero a que nos confinen con el netflix y la consola cómodamente en casa, sino más bien, un colapso energético, económico y social que saque lo peor que la sociedad lleva dentro.
> 
> Lo curioso es que nadie más en mi familia manifiesta ese recelo a un evento de esa magnitud porque durante nuestra vida, jamás hemos vivido ningún tipo de situación catastrófica. Todos excepto mi madre, que nació durante la postguerra civil y ya me ha comentado en alguna ocasión que tiene la sensación de que van a volver los malos tiempos.



Mi madre, por desgracia ya no está con nosotros, falleció en Junio, pero era una superviviente nata, de las de antes, de 13 hermanos sólo sobrevivieron 2 para poder tener família, era muy negativa, aún así, estoy al 100% convencido que opinaria como la tuya, son gente nacida en otra época, mucho más dura que los que ahora pululamos por aquí, y de seguro que con cuatro cosas, hubieran sobrevivido mejor que muchos...pero sí, yo llevo de compras 25 años, y jamás he visto lo de ahora, más de un día se me agarra algo al estómago, no me gusta nada lo que viene, que pasará para mí es un hecho, la única duda es cuando y hasta cuanto caeremos en la barbarie..en sólo 2/3 días, el hombre será el lobo para el hombre..


----------



## pobre_pringao (24 Oct 2021)

meusac dijo:


> jejejeje, muy bueno



no es broma. Parece broma pero, para mí, es algo serio.

Cambiando de tema. Las conservas. Cero aditivos.

Atún al natural: atún, agua y sal.
tomate al natural, tomate agua y sal.
sardinas en aceite, sardinas, aceite y sal
y así con todo

hace un par de años pasé una mala racha y consumí latas llenas de aditivos, sin mirar la etiqueta. Ûna semana de final de mes comiendo latas y las tripas hacían cosas raras, y el cuerpo regular.

Ahora llevo una lupa al super y leo las putas etiquetas. Todo lo que almaceno es: *** ,agua y sal.

Suerte.

Pd: Ropa polar. Picos para romper el hielo. palas para amontonarlo. olvidense del goretex, no vale para nada en una buena ventisca. Botas de agua, calcetines de lana y plantillas de calidad. impermeables ne nylon o plástico. El goretex es una mierda. Están avisados.

busquen los estudios del equipo de la Dra. Valentina Zharkova y comprenderán a qué nos enfrentamos. Lo demás son gilipolleces. La población no está preparada para un evento como el que viene.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2021)

OSPF dijo:


> Se tendria que recopilar una lista en el op , leerse 36 paginas es una locura



Entiendo que es tedioso, pero no es dificil descartar lo que no te interesa, de todas formas en algun lugar de estas paginas puedes encontrar algo que te puede salvar la vida. Se tratan demasiados temas y muy diversos como para resumir en un rato. Te puedes dedicar abucear e intentar buscar aquello que te sirva. Suerte.


----------



## Chihiro (24 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> no es broma. Parece broma pero, para mí, es algo serio.
> 
> Cambiando de tema. Las conservas. Cero aditivos.
> 
> ...



Es complicado almacenar productos que además de tener una larga caducidad, sea variados para no caer en la monotonía de comer casi todos los días lo mismo. Además, es importante que lo que guardes, lo tengas ya probado o incluso que sea algo que consumas con asiduidad. Personalmente, yo consumo productos de dos marcas que tienen una buena garantía. HIDA (por ejemplo el tomate frito sin aditivos). HERO, son productos más caros que la competencia, pero son de mucha calidad.

Con respecto a la ropa, tal y como dices, el goretex es para un día de lluvia fina y poco más. Las botas de lluvia de plástico de toda la vida es lo mejor para climas muy húmedos o nieve.

Yo uso ropa interior de lana merina que es muy superior en cuanto a características a cualquier producto sintético. El problema es que son productos muy caros. (mas de 70€ una camiseta), sin embargo, en Decathlon tienen un modelo de camiseta interior con un poco menos de grosor por unos 45€, aún así, es muy superior a cualquier térmica que tengo en casa. Para los calcetines si que uso de lana merina 100%.


----------



## individualina (24 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> no es broma. Parece broma pero, para mí, es algo serio.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Pongo un vídeo de esta señora de hace 3 meses para info del personal.


resumen: En medio del timo del calentón global la realidad es que empezamos a enfriar y a partir del 2024-2025 ya se irá poniendo más seriecita la cosa. 

Pronóstico del tiempo a partir del minuto 15.

Es decir, que además de pasar frío tendremos que aguantar las chorrocientas medidas que nos van a imponer los de arriba para continuar con el cuento del calentón en contra de todas las evidencias climáticas y solares que lo invalidan. 
Y como ya llevo un tiempo por este mundo y sé un poco cómo funciona me veo venir que serán mucho más perjudiciales para nosotros las medidas de los amigos de Greta que el descenso de las temperaturas.


----------



## hornblower (24 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> busquen los estudios del equipo de la Dra. Valentina Zharkova y comprenderán a qué nos enfrentamos. Lo demás son gilipolleces. La población no está preparada para un evento como el que viene.



Puestos a estructurar mi vida en torno a una idea/teoría estudiaría diferentes versiones y escenarios alternativos


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2021)

Me gustaria recentrar el tema en las dos principales vertientes que se presentan ante los eventos que estan por llegar.

1- Problemas graves en una ciudad grande.

2- Problemas graves viviendo en un pueblo o en el campo.

Evidentemente estoy por ayudar mas a aquellos que se vean viviendo en un piso pequeño rodeados de vecinos y con una familia. Para mi eso debe ser un caso de preparacionismo extremo y asi se lo deberian tomar.

Que un evento como la falta de gasolina o lo mas probable, un apagon, en una gran ciudad es directamente enfrentarte al madmax, si tienes hijos pequeños tu nivel debe ser muy superior, ampliare este tema concreto.


----------



## fff (24 Oct 2021)

Las ballestas son armas prohibidas si no recuerdo mal, auqnue supongo que todos hemos visto Walking Dead 



Chihiro dijo:


> Yo uso ropa interior de lana merina que es muy superior en cuanto a características a cualquier producto sintético. El problema es que son productos muy caros. (mas de 70€ una camiseta), sin embargo, en Decathlon tienen un modelo de camiseta interior con un poco menos de grosor por unos 45€, aún así, es muy superior a cualquier térmica que tengo en casa. Para los calcetines si que uso de lana merina 100%.



La lana merina es incomparable a cualquier otra prenda en abrigo, transpiracion y olor. Eso sí DUVOLD o Icebreaker. Es cara pero buena.


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me gustaria recentrar el tema en las dos principales vertientes que se presentan ante los eventos que estan por llegar.
> 
> 1- Problemas graves en una ciudad grande.
> 
> ...



Me parece una buena idea y centrarnos en el titulo inicial del post , o asi lo he entendido, una tormenta solar extrema
Ademas, es mi punto de vista, el conocimiento implica responsabilidad


----------



## indemunlai (24 Oct 2021)

En EEUU
Fox News: el precio de la gasolina ha subido “durante 22 días seguidos”



Nunca antes habían visto algo así.

JPMorgan: _"Podríamos estar a solo unas semanas de que Cushing se quede sin crudo"_


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entiendo que es tedioso, pero no es dificil descartar lo que no te interesa, de todas formas en algun lugar de estas paginas puedes encontrar algo que te puede salvar la vida. Se tratan demasiados temas y muy diversos como para resumir en un rato. Te puedes dedicar abucear e intentar buscar aquello que te sirva. Suerte.



Estoy de acuerdo , yo me pase meses leyendo e informandome y actuando 
Y pienso que sin volverse loco, pues la seguridad infinita tiene un coste infinito,


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Oct 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Pongo un vídeo de esta señora de hace 3 meses para info del personal.
> 
> 
> resumen: En medio del timo del calentón global la realidad es que empezamos a enfriar y a partir del 2024-2025 ya se irá poniendo más seriecita la cosa.
> ...



Me parece que desconoces la diferencia entre tiempo y clima. Una cosa es que haga más frío o calor según la época del año y otra es que la media de las temperaturas de al menos 30 años aumente o disminuya.

Dicho esto, el llamado "calentamiento global" es un hecho empírico; otra cosa es que su causa sea la que nos cuentan (las emisiones de CO2), lo que de ninguna manera está demostrado científicamente. De hecho, el único calentamiento de origen antropogénico (es decir, causado por el hombre) que lo está es la llamada "isla de calor" en las grandes ciudades.


----------



## individualina (24 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que desconoces la diferencia entre tiempo y clima. Una cosa es que haga más frío o calor según la época del año y otra es que la media de las temperaturas de al menos 30 años aumente o disminuya.
> 
> Dicho esto, el llamado "calentamiento global" es un hecho empírico; otra cosa es que su causa sea la que nos cuentan (las emisiones de CO2), lo que de ninguna manera está demostrado científicamente. De hecho, el único calentamiento de origen antropogénico (es decir, causado por el hombre) que lo está es la llamada "isla de calor" en las grandes ciudades.



Y a mí me parece que la señora apunta a la luna pero usted prefiere mirar al dedo, pero bueno. Tampoco es tan importante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Oct 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Y a mí me parece que la señora apunta a la luna pero usted prefiere mirar al dedo, pero bueno. Tampoco es tan importante.



Mi comentario es sobre lo que has escrito, no sobre el vídeo.


----------



## individualina (24 Oct 2021)

Cuando dije que en el vídeo da el pronóstico del "tiempo" a partir del minuto 15 me refiero a que en el vídeo la señora habla de lo que puede pasar con el sol (y por tanto con todos sus efectos sobre la tierra) a partir de ese año.

Quizás debí usar otro término para referirme a eso sarcásticamente, pero no voy a entrar en un debate sobre las diferencias lingüísticas entre los dos términos porque no es el tema al que apuntaba, que era principalmente ampliar la información que otro forero había traído sobre ello.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Armas de fuego:
> 
> Para defenderte dentro de casa lo mejor es una escopeta corredera. Cuanto más pequeño el calibre mejor, p.ej un 20. Pero el calibre 12 es casi omnipresente en España y es el más fácil y barato de obtener. Las correderas no tienen la limitacion de cartuchos de las semis y además hay un buen mercado de segunda mano porque en su día se pusieron de moda y luego los cazadores las usan poco y los de plato nada al no tener 2º tiro. Las encuentras prácticamente nuevas por 400 pavos o más baratas pero más cascadas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información, una pregunta, qué es una licencia de recarga? y a que te refieres con maquina compacta?



Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo me saqué la licencia hace un año y para el teórico utilicé una App de preguntas de examen. Con estudiar un par de semanas una hora al día te sobra. La mayoría de preguntas son fáciles y las más difíciles solo hay que hacerse un croquis de media pagina.
> Todavía estoy pendiente de comprarme el arma. Había pensado un wesson smith del 22, semiautomática, por recomendación de un amigo, porque la verdad es que no tengo ni idea.
> Con eso no puedo hacer prácticas en un campo de tiro?
> Gracias de antemano.



Qué preciosidad de rifle ese el wesson smith, pero suena así como en el video?

Además no parece que tenga mucho retroceso, el tio no se mueve.


----------



## estertores (24 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> hace un par de años pasé una mala racha y consumí latas llenas de aditivos, sin mirar la etiqueta. Ûna semana de final de mes comiendo latas y las tripas hacían cosas raras, y el cuerpo regular.



Un detalle importante a tener en cuenta es que la comida en lata es mucho menos nutritiva que su equivalente de producto fresco, por ejemplo, medio kilo de atún recien pescado y cocinado aporta más variedad y cantidad de nutrientes, que medio kilo de atún recién sacado de una lata; esto es porque en el proceso de hacer la conserva de atún este primero se suele congelar, luego se cuece, después se trocea y se mete al recipiente, y por último se esteriliza a altas temperaturas, todo ese proceso le quita bastante valor nutricional.

En resumen, que es muy importante comer alimentos frescos, aunque sólo sea un puñado de frutas y verduras al cabo de la semana, no se pueden sustituir totalmente por conservas; en teoría si se podría compensar su falta mediante complementos dietéticos de vitaminas y otras cosas, pero no es una situación deseable.

También se puede compensar haciendo germinados en casa, pero vamos, lo de estar meses resistiendo en base a alimentos de larga duración puede pasar factura a nivel de salud; por eso yo preferiría irme al campo si los alimentos frescos comienzan a escasear.

En el campo en según que zonas y épocas hay muchas plantas que son comestibles, dejo aquí esta guía orientada a la Península Ibérica:



http://lascartasdelavida.com/descargas/plantas-y-frutos-silvestres-comestibles-dr-cesar-lema-costas.pdf


----------



## Plutarko (24 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, una pregunta, qué es una licencia de recarga? y a que te refieres con maquina compacta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruger 10/22 es mi señor y nada me falta.
Y para los puristas un cz de cerrojo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (24 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, una pregunta, qué es una licencia de recarga? y a que te refieres con maquina compacta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea, estoy pendiente de comprarla. 
Por lo que pude aprender en el examen, las automáticas ( que son armas de guerra y por lo tanto prohibidas) y las semiautomáticas, utilizan la fuerza del retroceso para sacar el cartucho usado y meter el nuevo desde el cargador, y por eso no le llega al tirador.
La verdad que es una preciosidad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2021)

2022, 2023....2789...cri cri cri cri....


----------



## sada (24 Oct 2021)

Sin luz, sin agua corriente y en una cabaña de 200 años: la anciana de Irlanda del Norte que desafía a la modernidad


Una radio de manivela, algunas fotos en color y un montón de libros actuales son los únicos indicativos de que Margaret Gallagher vive en el mundo moderno. A sus 77 años, esta ju




www.elmundo.es


----------



## paqui.67 (24 Oct 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> no es broma. Parece broma pero, para mí, es algo serio.
> 
> Cambiando de tema. Las conservas. Cero aditivos.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres al campo magnético o tormentas solares?


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2021)

Una de las estanterias del armario mas grande del piso, hablo de clasicos pisos de ciudades, debe reservarse exclusivamente para guardar todos los objetos de los que se ha hablado en el hilo, desde pilas a velas, desde comida a pastillas potabilizadoras o en su defecto filtros de agua.

Nos acercamos a noviembre, y esto no es cuestion de creer si tenemos o no tenemos recursos, de si es por el peak o por un ataque extraterrestre, esto simplemente va a ocurrir, no me importa quien tiene la culpa, pero lo estan preparando y lo estan avisando. La llegada de frio a la peninsula empezara a marcar la verdadera cuenta atras para los problemas, en el momento que todo el pais encienda la calefaccion veremos cuanto tiempo tarda en producirse el primer corte, evidentemente no lo espero general, sera puntual y en las zonas donde menos daño pueda causar, pero a partir de ahora empezamos de verdad el experimento. 

Para rematar lo mismo lo mezclan con variantes covid y nos encierran con la idea de que el consumo sea menor, seria un error de libro, pero tendrian a la poblacion controlada para apagones mas importantes. Recuerden si les pilla en la calle no se paren demasiado, es importate llegar a su refugio lo antes posible.


----------



## Júpiter (25 Oct 2021)

Seguid haciendo listas interminables y discurriendo como hacer un soplete con una lata de cocacola.








Mientras desmonto y engraso mis calibres.


----------



## 4motion (25 Oct 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Pongo un vídeo de esta señora de hace 3 meses para info del personal.
> 
> 
> resumen: En medio del timo del calentón global la realidad es que empezamos a enfriar y a partir del 2024-2025 ya se irá poniendo más seriecita la cosa.
> ...



Correcto el minimo de MAUNDER por eso tambien NECESITAN despoblar la TIERRA lo mas posible.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Oct 2021)

Júpiter dijo:


> Seguid haciendo listas interminables y discurriendo como hacer un soplete con una lata de cocacola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si y no. Evidentemente en una situacion en la que el problema se alarge en el tiempo hay que tener un plan B, todo lo expuesto en el hilo esta pesado para sobrevivir sin muchos problemas ese primer mes de caos, una vez producido toca repensar hacia donde iran los acontecimientos y que decisiones vitales tomar. Yo personalmente esperaria siempre porque el escenario es nuevo y cortes energeticos unidos a fallos de distribucion pueden ser temporales o definitivos, tambien habria que estar atentos a situaciones personales de los implicados, basicamente no es lo mismo ser independiente, estar sano y solo que tenr a cargo a una familia con niños pequeños.

Ejemplo, en mi caso tengo que lidiar con 4 ancianos de mas de 80 años con distintas patologias y que viven en babia, ya veriamos que hago llegado el caso.

Te tengo que dar la razon en algo que la gente no ve. La gente piensa que puede volver al campo a sembrar y ser autosuficiente mientras el mundo se desmorona, eso es de un infantilismo que da miedo, hay que tener en cuenta que el dia que un grupo decida ir a por lo que tienes vas a perder, de ahi la necesidad de ser lo mas invisible posible y de ser lo mas defensivo posible, es decir, que no vean el lugar donde tu vives apetecible, sino dificil de atacar y elijan otra victima, el que crea que con su huerto, sus gallinas y un arma no va a perder ya le digo yo que si, y seguramente acabe muerto. Si eres señalado como atacado vas a perderde ahi la importancia de blindar tu posicion, pero ningun rifle te va a salvar.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Oct 2021)

Una pregunta para entendidos en el tema y radio aficionados.
Tengo un baofeng que me pille del Amazon hace unos años, he de decir que se lo básico de frecuencias y canales pero tampoco es que controle mucho, simplemente me lo compré por curiosidad.

Al escanear frecuencias hace un par de años todavía se pillaba por mi zona a la policía local de un pueblo,taxis,y alguna que otra empresa de transportes.
El caso es que entre que todo lo policíal/bomberos etc... lleva años encriptado y muchas empresas también no escaneo nada desde hace tiempo.

¿Hay alguna frecuencia libre para poder comunicarnos? Me refiero uhf/vhf
¿Algún radio aficionado por la zona de Valencia escucha algo?.
Estaría bien si tenéis algún equipo de radio poder crear una "comunidad burbujarra".


----------



## Júpiter (25 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si y no. Evidentemente en una situacion en la que el problema se alarge en el tiempo hay que tener un plan B, todo lo expuesto en el hilo esta pesado para sobrevivir sin muchos problemas ese primer mes de caos, una vez producido toca repensar hacia donde iran los acontecimientos y que decisiones vitales tomar. Yo personalmente esperaria siempre porque el escenario es nuevo y cortes energeticos unidos a fallos de distribucion pueden ser temporales o definitivos, tambien habria que estar atentos a situaciones personales de los implicados, basicamente no es lo mismo ser independiente, estar sano y solo que tenr a cargo a una familia con niños pequeños.
> 
> Ejemplo, en mi caso tengo que lidiar con 4 ancianos de mas de 80 años con distintas patologias y que viven en babia, ya veriamos que hago llegado el caso.
> 
> Te tengo que dar la razon en algo que la gente no ve. La gente piensa que puede volver al campo a sembrar y ser autosuficiente mientras el mundo se desmorona, eso es de un infantilismo que da miedo, hay que tener en cuenta que el dia que un grupo decida ir a por lo que tienes vas a perder, de ahi la necesidad de ser lo mas invisible posible y de ser lo mas defensivo posible, es decir, que no vean el lugar donde tu vives apetecible, sino dificil de atacar y elijan otra victima, el que crea que con su huerto, sus gallinas y un arma no va a perder ya le digo yo que si, y seguramente acabe muerto. Si eres señalado como atacado vas a perderde ahi la importancia de blindar tu posicion, pero ningun rifle te va a salvar.



Por eso lo digo, aparte que es más difícil de defender una parcela abierta que un piso de 4 paredes. Eso teniendo en cuenta un escenario de caos total.

En el resto de los casos, una casita con un trozo de terreno es la mejor opción para eludir eternas colas en los sitios, como ya hemos visto en UK.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (25 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Una pregunta para entendidos en el tema y radio aficionados.
> Tengo un baofeng que me pille del Amazon hace unos años, he de decir que se lo básico de frecuencias y canales pero tampoco es que controle mucho, simplemente me lo compré por curiosidad.
> 
> Al escanear frecuencias hace un par de años todavía se pillaba por mi zona a la policía local de un pueblo,taxis,y alguna que otra empresa de transportes.
> ...



La razón por la que ya no escuchas a policía, bomberos, etc, es porque desde hace unos 10 o 15 años se han pasado a la radio digital, concretamente al sistema TETRA, que es exclusivos de fuerzas de seguridad, bomberos etc. Antes de eso les podías escuchar porque transmitían en UHF (y a veces en VHF); pero ya no utilizan las citadas bandas. Ahora, lo cierto es que las bandas de VHF y UHF están muchísimo más "vacías" que antes, y que, por tanto, el riesgo de entrometerte en alguna frecuencia reservada es cada vez algo más raro.
En cuanto a frecuencias libres, están las reservadas a los walkie talkies PMR homologados en España, en frecuencias de 446 MHz. Hay 16 canales reservados (los puedes encontrar en la web), y las puedes programar en tu Baofeng sin ningún problema (yo, de hecho, así las tengo memorizadas). El único problema es que usar una Baofeng, que tiene una potencia de 5W, en dichas frecuencias, es ilegal en España (la normativa exige que no se pueda trasmitir a más de 0,5 W y que la emisora no pueda tener antena intercambiable). Dicho esto, lo de la presunta ilegalidad, lo puedes hacer o no; esto queda al albur de cada cual . Por lo demás, decirte, que las Baofeng van de coña y que su relación calidad/precio las hace insuperables.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> La razón por la que ya no escuchas a policía, bomberos, etc, es porque desde hace unos 10 o 15 años se han pasado a la radio digital, concretamente al sistema TETRA, que es exclusivos de fuerzas de seguridad, bomberos etc. Antes de eso les podías escuchar porque transmitían en UHF (y a veces en VHF); pero ya no utilizan las citadas bandas. Ahora, lo cierto es que las bandas de VHF y UHF están muchísimo más "vacías" que antes, y que, por tanto, el riesgo de entrometerte en alguna frecuencia reservada es cada vez algo más raro.
> En cuanto a frecuencias libres, están las reservadas a los walkie talkies PMR homologados en España, en frecuencias de 446 MHz. Hay 16 canales reservados (los puedes encontrar en la web), y las puedes programar en tu Baofeng sin ningún problema (yo, de hecho, así las tengo memorizadas). El único problema es que usar una Baofeng, que tiene una potencia de 5W, en dichas frecuencias, es ilegal en España (la normativa exige que no se pueda trasmitir a más de 0,5 W y que la emisora no pueda tener antena intercambiable). Dicho esto, lo de la presunta ilegalidad, lo puedes hacer o no; esto queda al albur de cada cual . Por lo demás, decirte, que las Baofeng van de coña y que su relación calidad/precio las hace insuperables.



Podríamos montar un grupo de burbujeros por radio (no homo) quién sabe si dentro de poco va a ser necesario.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

se os va un poco la pinza

yo que he vivido en el rural también pasaba eso, se iba la luz de vez en cuando, las gentes del lugar ni se inmutaban, en todas las casas había velas, linternas a mano. La cocina económica de leña y la despensa llena de jamones, chorizos, lacones...
Lo veo más chungo para los de ciudad movildependientes, que se va instagram una tarde y están a punto de volverse locos


----------



## PEPEYE (25 Oct 2021)

Un tema que he debatido con algunos conocidos y puede ser un poco escabroso es que harian las FCSE
Pongamos un ejemplo, un componente de ellas , guardia civil, policia nacional, militares y demas 
Ellos pueden tener una familia sin recursos para sobrevivir ....


----------



## estertores (25 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Podríamos montar un grupo de burbujeros por radio (no homo) quién sabe si dentro de poco va a ser necesario.



Es una buena idea, sería un canal de comunicación autogestionado que seguiría funcionando en caso de cortarse los habituales, en una situación excepcional puede ser muy útil, y mientras tanto podemos hablar de cualquier cosa.

Yo intentaría sumarme desde Azores.


----------



## Falcatón (25 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Un tema que he debatido con algunos conocidos y puede ser un poco escabroso es que harian las FCSE
> Pongamos un ejemplo, un componente de ellas , guardia civil, policia nacional, militares y demas
> Ellos pueden tener una familia sin recursos para sobrevivir ....



Pues la respuesta es evidente e indiscutible, única además: desaparecidos ley y orden la supervivencia de la propia familia tendría preferencia sobre cualquier otra consideración. En su caso estarían armados y entrenados.

Ni que decir tiene que lo negarían tajantemente mientras no ocurriese pero la supervivencia se impone a todo y cuando la situación llegó, incluso en los Andes los pasajeros de un avión siniestrado se comieron a sus compañeros fallecidos. De haber continuado su odisea quizás habrían matado a algún vivo débil herido o enfermo, sorteándolo o no en función de su estado de salud. Estamos hablando de gente decente y con principios morales pero entre nosotros hay mucha gente sin ellos que simplemente no tienen ninguna necesidad de hacerlo y por eso no existe ese horror.

Estoy hablando de los últimos pasos posibles que espero que nunca los veamos ni nuestra descendencia siquiera pero los primeros serán saqueos de tiendas y almacenes de distribución. Después de domicilios y no siempre para encontrar algo de comida sino herramientas, combustible, armas o mujeres jóvenes.

Como ya he dicho antes o hay formas efectivas de defenderse o acumular "latunes" es acabar regalándolos, quizás a costa de tu vida.


----------



## estertores (25 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Un tema que he debatido con algunos conocidos y puede ser un poco escabroso es que harian las FCSE
> Pongamos un ejemplo, un componente de ellas , guardia civil, policia nacional, militares y demas
> Ellos pueden tener una familia sin recursos para sobrevivir ....



Mientras siga habiendo un Estado funcional ellos estarán bien abastecidos, el día que dejen de estarlo pueden ser buenos aliados, lo previsible sería que formasen grupos de apoyo mutuo entre ellos pero que aún así necesitasen suministros.

Si por ejemplo yo tengo un campo de patatas, nos puede interesar a ambos un intercambio de comida por seguridad.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (25 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Podríamos montar un grupo de burbujeros por radio (no homo) quién sabe si dentro de poco va a ser necesario.



El problema es que para comunicar con todos los colegas a lo largo y ancho de España necesitas hacerlo a través de repetidores de la URE, y para eso hay que estar registrado como radioaficionado con carnet y autorización administrativa. 
Las emisoras estilo a tu Baofeng te sirven para comunicarte entre los dos y veinte km. De distancia según las condiciones.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (25 Oct 2021)

Mira en el aparato si dice cuantos Miliamperios tiene la batería. A partir de los 3 o 4000 MAmp podrías cargar un móvil.


----------



## TheF00l (25 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y en España, para no complicarte la vida, lo mejor es, si no la tienes ya, obtener una Licencia E y comprarte una escopeta (en este caso lo mejor es una escopeta de corredera), que es la mejor arma de defensa para menesteres urbanos que existe.



Obtener una licencia o inscribirse en un registro es una garantía de que, cuando haya problemas o si entra un gobierno de un corte aún más totalitario, estar en la lista de los primeros que vayan a buscar.



Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> El problema es que para comunicar con todos los colegas a lo largo y ancho de España necesitas hacerlo a través de repetidores de la URE, y para eso hay que estar registrado como radioaficionado con carnet y autorización administrativa.



Se requiere legalmente pero ¿también en la práctica?



Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Las emisoras estilo a tu Baofeng te sirven para comunicarte entre los dos y veinte km. De distancia según las condiciones.



Como todos sabemos, las distancias que publicitan en las especificaciones son difícilmente alcanzables.

Cualquier sistema TETRA se puede escuchar utilizando un SDR y el software adecuado (SDR-Sharp).


(en este vídeo se escucha SAMUR recibido desde una gran distancia)


----------



## nose_nose (25 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> La razón por la que ya no escuchas a policía, bomberos, etc, es porque desde hace unos 10 o 15 años se han pasado a la radio digital, concretamente al sistema TETRA, que es exclusivos de fuerzas de seguridad, bomberos etc. Antes de eso les podías escuchar porque transmitían en UHF (y a veces en VHF); pero ya no utilizan las citadas bandas. Ahora, lo cierto es que las bandas de VHF y UHF están muchísimo más "vacías" que antes, y que, por tanto, el riesgo de entrometerte en alguna frecuencia reservada es cada vez algo más raro.
> En cuanto a frecuencias libres, están las reservadas a los walkie talkies PMR homologados en España, en frecuencias de 446 MHz. Hay 16 canales reservados (los puedes encontrar en la web), y las puedes programar en tu Baofeng sin ningún problema (yo, de hecho, así las tengo memorizadas). El único problema es que usar una Baofeng, que tiene una potencia de 5W, en dichas frecuencias, es ilegal en España (la normativa exige que no se pueda trasmitir a más de 0,5 W y que la emisora no pueda tener antena intercambiable). Dicho esto, lo de la presunta ilegalidad, lo puedes hacer o no; esto queda al albur de cada cual . Por lo demás, decirte, que las Baofeng van de coña y que su relación calidad/precio las hace insuperables.



Sólo añadir que sin licencia también dispones de la CB ( 11 metros) con permiso para emitir a 4W en FM/AM y 12W en SSB


----------



## ray merryman (25 Oct 2021)

A -20 o una situación parecida a la de filomena de este invierno y con cortes de luz yo solo utilizaría los recursos eléctricos para el teléfono y cocinar y poco más.
Si estás en casa gorros de lana y mantas y sin "problema" aunque suena muy fácil de decir pero es la verdad.
Por menos de 100€ puedes hacerte con mantas gruesas y buenas y ropa térmica.
Intentar calentar una casa o una habitación en esas condiciones y sin saber cuánto va a volver la electricidad es una locura.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

BROOOOTAL










SOMOS LA RESISTENCIA, SOMOS LOS VIVOS EN UN MUNDO DE MUERTOS VIVIENTES







elarconte.tv










VIDEO EN EL CANAL DEL ARCONTE

NO PARA FLIPARSE SI NO COMO MOTIVACION​


----------



## Chihiro (25 Oct 2021)

Como te comenta el forero de arriba, las placas solares no están pensadas para calefacción. Cualquier aparato eléctrico requiere de muchos vatios de potencia para calentar, (a no ser que montes una instalación potente y cara). 
Buena ropa de abrigo y mantas sería lo más sensato, incluso puedes comprar mantas termicas (5€ unidad) y usarlas como aislante en las ventanas, no obstante, si dispones de un lugar adecuado como lo tengo yo, puedes cocinar y calentarte con una cocina de gas madera (usando pellet como combustible). A 0,25€ el kilo que te dura como 1 hora, es una opción bastante lonchafinista puesto que la cocina la puedes comprar por unos 25€ o incluso hacértela tu mismo. 
Todo eso sería desde una opción económica y siempre como último recurso.

NOTA: Vuelvo a incidir en que encender fuego dentro de casa es peligroso si no dispones del lugar y las medidas apropiadas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

*LA TORMENTA QUE VIENE. 
(HILO PREPARACIONISTA 2022-2023)

1202*


Error 502 Ray ID: 6a3b4b344b35b3a0 • 2021-10-25 *12:02:*03 UTC
*The Hunt for Red October *​ 

the storm is upon us1202151225211394john kennedy1202750125





**






*




*






error 502 ray id 6a3b4b344b35b3a0 20211025 120203 utc value in Gematria is 1102


error 502 ray id 6a3b4b344b35b3a0 20211025 120203 utc value in Gematria is 1102 Meaning of error 502 ray id 6a3b4b344b35b3a0 20211025 120203 utc In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

*RUST = OCTOBER*
HALYNA 
WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive
​

4920a 293883 zaj1 0020192​110222838







 





WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive







www.wikileaks.org




donald john trump1287111018568354perfect math proof6441110185
​


----------



## nose_nose (25 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> Obtener una licencia o inscribirse en un registro es una garantía de que, cuando haya problemas o si entra un gobierno de un corte aún más totalitario, estar en la lista de los primeros que vayan a buscar.
> 
> Se requiere legalmente pero ¿también en la práctica?
> 
> ...



En recepción un RTL-SDR con un programa SDR y sobre todo una antena de bucle magnético es una pasada tanto por el rango de frecuencias como por la calidad de la radio. Y barato.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

bueno vengo de la calle y he estado en varios establecimientos y hablando con sus gerentes por el momento no notan desabastecimiento de nada


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (25 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si y no. Evidentemente en una situacion en la que el problema se alarge en el tiempo hay que tener un plan B, todo lo expuesto en el hilo esta pesado para sobrevivir sin muchos problemas ese primer mes de caos, una vez producido toca repensar hacia donde iran los acontecimientos y que decisiones vitales tomar. Yo personalmente esperaria siempre porque el escenario es nuevo y cortes energeticos unidos a fallos de distribucion pueden ser temporales o definitivos, tambien habria que estar atentos a situaciones personales de los implicados, basicamente no es lo mismo ser independiente, estar sano y solo que tenr a cargo a una familia con niños pequeños.
> 
> Ejemplo, en mi caso tengo que lidiar con 4 ancianos de mas de 80 años con distintas patologias y que viven en babia, ya veriamos que hago llegado el caso.
> 
> Te tengo que dar la razon en algo que la gente no ve. La gente piensa que puede volver al campo a sembrar y ser autosuficiente mientras el mundo se desmorona, eso es de un infantilismo que da miedo, hay que tener en cuenta que el dia que un grupo decida ir a por lo que tienes vas a perder, de ahi la necesidad de ser lo mas invisible posible y de ser lo mas defensivo posible, es decir, que no vean el lugar donde tu vives apetecible, sino dificil de atacar y elijan otra victima, el que crea que con su huerto, sus gallinas y un arma no va a perder ya le digo yo que si, y seguramente acabe muerto. Si eres señalado como atacado vas a perderde ahi la importancia de blindar tu posicion, pero ningun rifle te va a salvar.



En eso no te doy la razón, en mi zona hay mucho cazador, y mucho perro enorme, yo tengo parcela de 500 mts2, 3 buenas vallas y la principal, las tengo con alambre de espino, tengo armas de varios tipos y la voluntad de defender lo mío y mi familia, para mí es más fácil cazar a la gente en pisos, sólo tienes que ir puerta a puerta con una palanca como la que yo tengo y bingo, te pillaran como un conejo, tengo los mismos medios y más para sobrevivir aquí que en un piso, además la ciudad (y realmente cualquier sitio) tiene el gran problema de los incendios, mucha gente que no sabrá hacerlo y quemara edificios y barrios enteros, no habrá bomberos, ni medios para apagar nada, yo tengo miles de litros de agua para usar si hiciera falta, ahora somos 4, pero tengo acordado con un par de amigos que si la cosa se pone muy fea, vengan a casa a ayudar con todo, o sea, tengo todos los beneficios y ninguna de las pegas, hasta que llegaran a mi parcela el desgaste de los indeseables sería muy grande...por lo tanto, no cambio mi parcela por nada del mundo..agua, fuego, calor, animales, huerta, frutales, etc...la ciudad ni en pintura..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (25 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> se os va un poco la pinza
> 
> yo que he vivido en el rural también pasaba eso, se iba la luz de vez en cuando, las gentes del lugar ni se inmutaban, en todas las casas había velas, linternas a mano. La cocina económica de leña y la despensa llena de jamones, chorizos, lacones...
> Lo veo más chungo para los de ciudad movildependientes, que se va instagram una tarde y están a punto de volverse locos



Efectivamente. Nosotros en Filomena. Aislados de Viernes a Jueves y sin calefacción, pegandonos una paliza a quitar nieve, y no pasó nada, aparte de morirse casi todos los cítricos y hundirse un par de carpas, y durante la pandemia, sin problemas con las restricciones, todo el campo que quería, barbacoas..etc..no tiene nada que ver ciudad y campo, cada uno lo ve desde su perspectiva, todas las ideas son buenas para intentar sobrevivir en la ciudad, que es de lo que va el hilo, pero de ahí a considerar mejor piso que campo....


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (25 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> se os va un poco la pinza
> 
> yo que he vivido en el rural también pasaba eso, se iba la luz de vez en cuando, las gentes del lugar ni se inmutaban, en todas las casas había velas, linternas a mano. La cocina económica de leña y la despensa llena de jamones, chorizos, lacones...
> Lo veo más chungo para los de ciudad movildependientes, que se va instagram una tarde y están a punto de volverse locos



Efectivamente. Nosotros en Filomena. Aislados de Viernes a Jueves y sin calefacción, pegandonos una paliza a quitar nieve, y no pasó nada, aparte de morirse casi todos los cítricos y hundirse un par de carpas, y durante la pandemia, sin problemas con las restricciones, todo el campo que quería, barbacoas..etc..no tiene nada que ver ciudad y campo, cada uno lo ve desde su perspectiva, todas las ideas


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (25 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Como te comenta el forero de arriba, las placas solares no están pensadas para calefacción. Cualquier aparato eléctrico requiere de muchos vatios de potencia para calentar, (a no ser que montes una instalación potente y cara).
> Buena ropa de abrigo y mantas sería lo más sensato, incluso puedes comprar mantas termicas (5€ unidad) y usarlas como aislante en las ventanas, no obstante, si dispones de un lugar adecuado como lo tengo yo, puedes cocinar y calentarte con una cocina de gas madera (usando pellet como combustible). A 0,25€ el kilo que te dura como 1 hora, es una opción bastante lonchafinista puesto que la cocina la puedes comprar por unos 25€ o incluso hacértela tu mismo.
> Todo eso sería desde una opción económica y siempre como último recurso.
> 
> NOTA: Vuelvo a incidir en que encender fuego dentro de casa es peligroso si no dispones del lugar y las medidas apropiadas.



Alcohol de quemar y foundie, no genera humo, no fuego suficiente, yo la uso a menudo por 20€ consigues una y 1 lts de alcohol vale aprox. 1€..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (25 Oct 2021)

Hay unas bolsitas que aprietas una plaquita metálica y se calienta la bolsa en segundos, dura mucho tiempo, sólo dos pegas, son pequeñas como del tamaño de un móvil y para que vuelvan a su estado líquido, hay que calentarlas en agua, que para eso quizás mejor, bolsa de agua de toda la vida, pero para eso hace falta fuego...el pez que se muerde la cola


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Alcohol de quemar y foundie, no genera humo, no fuego suficiente, yo la uso a menudo por 20€ consigues una y 1 lts de alcohol vale aprox. 1€..



Ostras tengo una y pensaba venderla. Igual compro el alcohol y me la quedo por si. Eso sí sale un humo negro


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Oct 2021)

Yo ,si necesitase calentar una estancia en un posible escenario de cortes de fluido eléctrico tiraría por una estufa de gas . Un par de bombonas deberían darte para más de dos meses .


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> Ostras tengo una y pensaba venderla. Igual compro el alcohol y me la quedo por si. Eso sí sale un humo negro



¿Humo negro?..la mía ni se ve, quizás sea la calidad del alcohol o el metal donde se echa el mismo, la mía no echa nada, pero claro, también es de las antiguas, puede tener unos 30 años, fabricada en España, a saber las de ahora..pero vamos si podéis os recomiendo probar, todo es bueno para el caso si pasa para un piso..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo ,si necesitase calentar una estancia en un posible escenario de cortes de fluido eléctrico tiraría por una estufa de gas . Un par de bombonas deberían darte para más de dos meses .



Con mucho control y cuidado, no vayáis a aparecer en el otro mundo una noche, como tengan fuga o mala combustión, muerte dulce


----------



## asakopako (26 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, una pregunta, qué es una licencia de recarga? y a que te refieres con maquina compacta?



Una licencia para poder tener una máquina en tu casa con la que recargar los cartuchos usados comprando materiales a granel. A parte de ser muy ecológico y resilente a partir de cierta cantidad de cartuchos se amortiza totalmente, que es la principal razón por la que muchos particulares se la sacan. Evidentemente que si no tiras casi nunca no te va a compensar, pero puede ser una habilidad muy demandada en escenarios guanosos.

Compacta me refiero a una máquina pequeña que puedas poner sobre una mesa. Hay máquinas más grandes que en teoría facilitan el trabajo, pero por precio y tamaño creo que no compensan.



fff dijo:


> Las ballestas son armas prohibidas si no recuerdo mal, auqnue supongo que todos hemos visto Walking Dead



No están prohibidas, están reguladas. Con la licencia de escopeta las puedes comprar perfectamente y de la potencia que quieras. No es como por ejemplo las estrellas ninja, que esas están prohibidas da igual la licencia que tengas.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (26 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Una licencia para poder tener una máquina en tu casa con la que recargar los cartuchos usados comprando materiales a granel. A parte de ser muy ecológico y resilente a partir de cierta cantidad de cartuchos se amortiza totalmente, que es la principal razón por la que muchos particulares se la sacan. Evidentemente que si no tiras casi nunca no te va a compensar, pero puede ser una habilidad muy demandada en escenarios guanosos.
> 
> Compacta me refiero a una máquina pequeña que puedas poner sobre una mesa. Hay máquinas más grandes que en teoría facilitan el trabajo, pero por precio y tamaño creo que no compensan.
> 
> ...



No merece la pena ponerse a recargar cartucheria no metálica. Es muy barata en el mercado. Por ejemplo, una caja de 25 cartuchos de 28 gr. para tiro al plato cuesta menos de 5 euros.
Otra cosa es la cartucheria metálica, pero resulta mucho más complicado, requiere de autorizaciones administrativas, etc.


----------



## asakopako (26 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> No merece la pena ponerse a recargar cartucheria no metálica. Es muy barata en el mercado. Por ejemplo, una caja de 25 cartuchos de 28 gr. para tiro al plato cuesta menos de 5 euros.
> Otra cosa es la cartucheria metálica, pero resulta mucho más complicado, requiere de autorizaciones administrativas, etc.



Todo es susceptible de dispararse el precio y/o haber falta de suministros. Como los fletes marítimos este año. Por 70 euros no me parece tan mala inversión. La pólvora y los fulminantes bien almacenados pueden durar muchos años, ocupan menos espacio que la misma cantidad de cartuchos ya montados, y tienen una forma menos "golosa" para los amegos de lo ajeno, que no saben ni lo que es en muchos casos.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (26 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Todo es susceptible de dispararse el precio y/o haber falta de suministros. Como los fletes marítimos este año. Por 70 euros no me parece tan mala inversión. La pólvora y los fulminantes bien almacenados pueden durar muchos años, ocupan menos espacio que la misma cantidad de cartuchos ya montados, y tienen una forma menos "golosa" para los amegos de lo ajeno, que no saben ni lo que es en muchos casos.



La máquina de recarga podrá resultar barata; pero en la armería no te van a vender ni pólvora ni pistones. Requiere de una autorización especial por parte de la Intervención de Armas de la GC, y cada gramo de pólvora y/o cada pistón están controlados.
Aunque siempre cabe la posibilidad de ir a Andorra o a Francia, donde la venta de pólvora y pistones es libre.
Y no creo que de inicio haya escasez de cartuchos de caza, ya que uno de los dos mayores productores de pólvoras de Europa está en España (MAXAM de Rio -Antigua Unión de Explosivos Riotinto); y hay al menos una docena de fabricantes de gran calidad, también españoles.


----------



## asakopako (26 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> La máquina de recarga podrá resultar barata; pero en la armería no te van a vender ni pólvora ni pistones. Requiere de una autorización especial por parte de la Intervención de Armas de la GC, y cada gramo de pólvora y/o cada pistón están controlados.
> Aunque siempre cabe la posibilidad de ir a Andorra o a Francia, donde la venta de pólvora y pistones es libre.
> Y no creo que de inicio haya escasez de cartuchos de caza, ya que uno de los dos mayores productores de pólvoras de Europa está en España (MAXAM de Rio -Antigua Unión de Explosivos Riotinto); y hay al menos una docena de fabricantes de gran calidad, también españoles.



No es necesaria autorización para no metálica (de momento)



> *Requisitos para la recarga de cartuchería no metálica*
> La recarga de cartuchería no metálica *no estará sometida a previa autorización.* No obstante, el personal que realice esta operación deberá cumplir los siguientes requisitos:
> 
> 
> ...







__





Recarga de cartuchería a particulares


Recarga de cartuchería a particulares



www.guardiacivil.es





Lo único que te piden es un armero, que es el de arma larga clase I. Y la licencia de armas, claro. Lo que dices de Francia es bueno tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> bueno vengo de la calle y he estado en varios establecimientos y hablando con sus gerentes por el momento no notan desabastecimiento de nada



Pues a mi me mosqueó el carreful que me preguntaron al salir si había notado falta de productos o desabastecimiento, que era una encuesta


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues a mi me mosqueó el carreful que me preguntaron al salir si había notado falta de productos o desabastecimiento, que era una encuesta



en serio?


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> en serio?



Tal cual.... Aunque también tengo que decir que había un poco de todo, aunque no demasiado, como muy variado pero no muchas cantidades. Lo vi raro.


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Oct 2021)

Las estufas de gas requieren atención e incluso comprar un detector de gas que actualmente son baratos ,pero las estufas de gas modernas lo traen incorporado . 
Viví toda mi niñez con una estufa de gas antediluviana y el poder calorífico es bestial ,calienta un estancia grande son problemas, bastante rápido y con un coste irrisorio comparado con el equivalente eléctrico .
Pero además del carácter lonchafinista creo que en este hilo no puede faltar por:
-facilidad de almacenamiento del combustible ,con tres bombonas pasas el invierno son problemas .
-autonomia exterior : no necesitas nada más que la estufa y la botella de butano .
- sencillez y limpieza en el uso ( y si la compras de las modernas con detector de fugas de gas ,también seguridad ) . 

Yo no la tengo porque actualmente vivo en Canarias ,pero si tengo cocina y calentafor de gas ,parece una tontería pero no me voy a quedar sin cocinar ni sin agua caliente envarios meses porque no dependo del exterior ( tengo un almacén anexo a la casa donde puedo guardar muchas bombonas ,3 tengo a dia de hoy +2 en uso )


----------



## Júpiter (26 Oct 2021)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Coincido con su opinión.
> 
> Una caravana bien preparada, en una zona rural conocida, con paisanos que le conozcan y no sea hostiles, acceso fácil a gua potable y suministros básicos acumulados... ese es para mi uno de los mejores planes a día de hoy.



En caso de catástrofe, con una caravana eres un target perfecto para los curiosos en busca de suministros. A parte que no podrias moverte con normalidad por las carreteras, ya que estarian tomadas por militares o pequeños grupos de milicia. Buscar combustible también supondria un engorro. Tampoco podrias hacer offroad con ella.

La opción seria camperizar un todoterreno y meterle en la baca una moto de cross.

En caso de catástrofe, repito. DEFCON 1 o similar, seria imposible moverse en coche, habria que tirar de moto o ir a pata.


----------



## mikasa (26 Oct 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Estoy mirando generadores solares y tengo duda entre estos dos, la diferencia de precio es considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace, los tengo en el carro con la misma duda que tú. Que sepas que ya he comprado mecheros, y un encendedor sueco de supervivencia que no sé si me servirá pero está chulo, cuando dijiste lo de los mecheros y empezamos a debatir sobre el pedernal y tal con @Ragnarok me quedé pensando.
Como vivo en un bajo duplex con terraza y patio, voy a ver si convenzo al socio para que me haga una chimenea. No tengo ni puta idea de la salida de humos, pero con la que se puede liar, y dando a manzana interior, a quien le importa?


----------



## paqui.67 (26 Oct 2021)

mikasa dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace, los tengo en el carro con la misma duda que tú. Que sepas que ya he comprado mecheros, y un encendedor sueco de supervivencia que no sé si me servirá pero está chulo, cuando dijiste lo de los mecheros y empezamos a debatir sobre el pedernal y tal con @Ragnarok me quedé pensando.
> Como vivo en un bajo duplex con terraza y patio, voy a ver si convenzo al socio para que me haga una chimenea. No tengo ni puta idea de la salida de humos, pero con la que se puede liar, y dando a manzana interior, a quien le importa?



Hola @mikasa, 
al final he comprado los dos, el más potente ha subido 200€ en nada de tiempo, yo lo compré en 713, veremos a ver si me lo envían, todavía tengo dudas. 
Los mecheros los usaría para trueque, ahí están.


----------



## nose_nose (26 Oct 2021)

Que va. Al contrario. Y con una antena que no ocupa nada y que la puedes tener dentro de casa.
Yo compré éste hace tiempo.
19.35€ 21% de DESCUENTO|RTL SDR Radio Definida por Software, dispositivo con antena multiusos, RTL, SDR, V3, R820T2, RTL2832U, 1PPM, TCXO, SMA, RTLSDR, nuevo|Conectores y cables de ordenador| - AliExpress
Pero también cogí una antena de aro magnético de 40 euros porque las que lleva son muy limitadas.
Luego un programa gratuito. Yo uso el gqrx, pero hay muchos.
Y finalmente un programa descodificador, el Fldigi, que también es gratuito y que permite descodificar un montón modos digitales (morse, rtty, psk, etc, etc). 
Con ese fantástico equipo que no llega a 100 euros conseguí bajar media imagen de la estación espacial cuando transmitía, que ya no lo hace, y el parte meteorológico de Hamburgo sin problemas, aparte de emisoras de radioaficionados, emergencias de incendios forestales , aviones con torre de control, estaciones de números, banda ciudadana, emisoras de onda media de todo el mundo, y toda la fm por supuesto, etc. 
Es inagotable.


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Oct 2021)

Es curioso, a mi esposa le han llegado a su whatsapp dos mensajes avisando de lo de Austria, de dos personas sin ninguna relación entre ellas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Oct 2021)

Si comprais mi libro os explico la q se avecina en 2079...
Basicamente nada...


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Oct 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si comprais mi libro os explico la q se avecina en 2079...
> Basicamente nada...



Ni te imaginas las ganas de que lleves razon, tengo la vida mas que resuelta, no necesito casi nada y las ganas de pasar un mal trago son nulas, pero las señales estan ahi. Se puede hacer caso omiso y seguir la vida y que efectivamente no pase nada, el dinero gastado no es un desperdicio, simplemente es material que ire gastando con el paso de los años, ningun problema. Pero si por un casual solo se cumple una parte de lo que parece que viene prefiero estar preparada.

Lo resumo en una frase. "Prefiero tener un arma y no necesitarla que necesitarla y no tenerla" True love, pero tu mismo, lo dicho ojala lleves toda la razon y me encantaria que te descojonases dentro de dos años de este hilo.


----------



## Nico (26 Oct 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues a mi me mosqueó el carreful que me preguntaron al salir si había notado falta de productos o desabastecimiento, que era una encuesta



En realidad era para un trabajo del cole que están haciendo entre varios.


----------



## Herodes Tracatrá (26 Oct 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo ,si necesitase calentar una estancia en un posible escenario de cortes de fluido eléctrico tiraría por una estufa de gas . Un par de bombonas deberían darte para más de dos meses .



No sé qué decirte....en mi caso cuando la usaba...época de frío...desde las 15 hasta las 23...no llegaba a una en una semana


----------



## estertores (26 Oct 2021)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> El problema es que para comunicar con todos los colegas a lo largo y ancho de España necesitas hacerlo a través de repetidores de la URE, y para eso hay que estar registrado como radioaficionado con carnet y autorización administrativa.
> Las emisoras estilo a tu Baofeng te sirven para comunicarte entre los dos y veinte km. De distancia según las condiciones.





nose_nose dijo:


> Sólo añadir que sin licencia también dispones de la CB ( 11 metros) con permiso para emitir a 4W en FM/AM y 12W en SSB



Yo tengo una de esas emisoras de banda ciudadana abierta de bandas (Superstar 3900), en los años 90 cuando había buena propagación conseguía hablar incluso con Argentina (desde España), a ver si un día de estos la pruebo, lleva guardada más de 20 años.

Como quiera que sea pienso que si puede ser útil en los próximos años, eso y también un receptor de onda corta.


----------



## Vellón (26 Oct 2021)

mikasa dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace, los tengo en el carro con la misma duda que tú. Que sepas que ya he comprado mecheros, y un *encendedor sueco de supervivencia* que no sé si me servirá pero está chulo, cuando dijiste lo de los mecheros y empezamos a debatir sobre el pedernal y tal con @Ragnarok me quedé pensando.



Mechero de yesca de toda la vida, yo este verano estuve buscándolo como loca en tres ciudades diferentes porque siempre lo había usado para la nieve y de casualidad conseguí el último en un estanquito discreto (ciudad del norte).
Me contó el pibe que el señor que los hacía ya casi no distribuía y cuando lo hacía era en mano en su coche.
3 € me costó, en wallapop lo venden como si fuese una antigüedad los bribones.


----------



## Vellón (26 Oct 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo no la tengo porque actualmente vivo en Canarias ,pero si tengo cocina y calentafor de gas ,parece una tontería pero no me voy a quedar sin cocinar ni sin agua caliente envarios meses porque no dependo del exterior ( tengo un almacén anexo a la casa donde puedo guardar *muchas bombonas*,3 tengo a dia de hoy +2 en uso )



Querido conforero, ojo a la normativa de almacenamiento, revisión instalaciones, etc. a ver si va a petar y no te va a dar tiempo a ver el madmax en su esplendor o van a decir que eres de Al-Quaeda 








Normativa en la instalación de gas butano: Vivienda y Caravana


Las normas de seguridad para bombonas de gas se recogen en el RD 919/2006 y en ITC 06 - 10 con el esquema de instalación y las distancias de seguridad




bombonabutano.com


----------



## ray merryman (26 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo tengo una de esas emisoras de banda ciudadana abierta de bandas (Superstar 3900), en los años 90 cuando había buena propagación conseguía hablar incluso con Argentina (desde España), a ver si un día de estos la pruebo, lleva guardada más de 20 años.
> 
> Como quiera que sea pienso que si puede ser útil en los próximos años, eso y también un receptor de onda corta.



Vamos a montar un hilo de radio para estar todos en contacto y controlar el tema.


----------



## ray merryman (26 Oct 2021)

Por cierto ¿habéis pensado en pillar jabón?
Pastillas de jabón para lavarse y jabón lagarto de toda la vida para lavar ropa incluso el cuerpo.


----------



## nose_nose (26 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo tengo una de esas emisoras de banda ciudadana abierta de bandas (Superstar 3900), en los años 90 cuando había buena propagación conseguía hablar incluso con Argentina (desde España), a ver si un día de estos la pruebo, lleva guardada más de 20 años.
> 
> Como quiera que sea pienso que si puede ser útil en los próximos años, eso y también un receptor de onda corta.



La 3900 es un clásico. Yo también tengo una.
Pero como bien sabemos el 90% está en el techo


----------



## TheF00l (26 Oct 2021)

Lo raro sería no encontrar nada, como para preocuparse.



Alfa555 dijo:


> Las estufas de gas requieren atención e incluso comprar un detector de gas que actualmente son baratos ,pero las estufas de gas modernas lo traen incorporado



No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Hay demasiados mitos respecto a las estufas de gas, aún se escuchan las mismas advertencias sobre peligros que se escuchaban en los 60. Las más modernas tienen de 3 a 4 sistemas de seguridad y el único problema posible es no leerse el manual y toparse con el problema de que se "apaga sola" (por usarla en una habitación demasiado pequeña).



Alfa555 dijo:


> - facilidad de almacenamiento del combustible ,con tres bombonas pasas el invierno son problemas .
> - autonomia exterior : no necesitas nada más que la estufa y la botella de butano .
> - sencillez y limpieza en el uso ( y si la compras de las modernas con detector de fugas de gas ,también seguridad ).
> 
> Yo no la tengo porque actualmente vivo en Canarias ,pero si tengo cocina y calentafor de gas ,parece una tontería pero no me voy a quedar sin cocinar ni sin agua caliente envarios meses porque no dependo del exterior ( tengo un almacén anexo a la casa donde puedo guardar muchas bombonas ,3 tengo a dia de hoy +2 en uso )



Tengo inducción y gas aunque esta última solo para emergencias.



Vellón dijo:


> Querido conforero, ojo a la normativa de almacenamiento, revisión instalaciones, etc.



Con las bombonas de butano que se compran personalmente en cualquier distribuidor autorizado, ningún problema, nadie va a llegar a pedir explicaciones. El cambio de gomas, regulador y abrazaderas es barato, puede hacerlo uno mismo en un rato muy corto, y manteniendo siempre la bombona desconectada del regulador cuando no está en uso, la probabilidad de un accidente es residual.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ni te imaginas las ganas de que lleves razon, tengo la vida mas que resuelta, no necesito casi nada y las ganas de pasar un mal trago son nulas, pero las señales estan ahi. Se puede hacer caso omiso y seguir la vida y que efectivamente no pase nada, el dinero gastado no es un desperdicio, simplemente es material que ire gastando con el paso de los años, ningun problema. Pero si por un casual solo se cumple una parte de lo que parece que viene prefiero estar preparada.
> 
> Lo resumo en una frase. "Prefiero tener un arma y no necesitarla que necesitarla y no tenerla" True love, pero tu mismo, lo dicho ojala lleves toda la razon y me encantaria que te descojonases dentro de dos años de este hilo.



Eso mismo pensábamos antes del covid, ¿Quién iba a pensar que la realidad superaba a la ficción?..y en el camino se han quedado padres y amigos...o sea, que todo es posible


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Mechero de yesca de toda la vida, yo este verano estuve buscándolo como loca en tres ciudades diferentes porque siempre lo había usado para la nieve y de casualidad conseguí el último en un estanquito discreto (ciudad del norte).
> Me contó el pibe que el señor que los hacía ya casi no distribuía y cuando lo hacía era en mano en su coche.
> 3 € me costó, en wallapop lo venden como si fuese una antigüedad los bribones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 819093



Yo soy más de pedernal



https://www.amazon.es/campeur-moderne-pulverizadores-Supervivencia-Herramientas/dp/B07L8L5FX6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=pedernal&qid=1635283485&sr=8-3



Es práctico también.


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Oct 2021)

Herodes Tracatrá dijo:


> No sé qué decirte....en mi caso cuando la usaba...época de frío...desde las 15 hasta las 23...no llegaba a una en una semana



Pues si que gastas .. la de mi casa tenía tres potencias y se encendía unas 4 horas al día . La primera a máxima potencia y el resto a mínima y duraba aquella bombona un mes .


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Por cierto ¿habéis pensado en pillar jabón?
> Pastillas de jabón para lavarse y jabón lagarto de toda la vida para lavar ropa incluso el cuerpo.



Si, mi mujer sólo compra en pastillas y desodorantes de piedra de alumbre, duran mucho más que geles líquidos


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Oct 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Querido conforero, ojo a la normativa de almacenamiento, revisión instalaciones, etc. a ver si va a petar y no te va a dar tiempo a ver el madmax en su esplendor o van a decir que eres de Al-Quaeda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tengo calculado . Tranqui ,las que están en mi casa están en habitáculo anexo y las del almacén tampoco me preocupan demasiado porque incluso estallando una bombona no afectaría a ninguna vivienda ya que es edificio independiente .
El único problema podría ser un incendio pero no están unas pegadas a las otras y las válvulas de seguridad deberían funcionar .. además en un contexto de desabastecimiento la normativa te la va a sudar bastante .


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2021)

BOOOOMBASOOOOO El Banco de España anuncia DESABASTECIMIENTO. ¿Qué está pasando?



PORRON dijo:


> Pablo Hernández de Cos, Gobernador del Banco de España, advierte de un desabastecimiento mundial provocado por la pandemia.
> https://www.cuatro.com/cuatroaldia/b...224299614.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2021)

Tranquilos que va la ministra para allá


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Es curioso, a mi esposa le han llegado a su whatsapp dos mensajes avisando de lo de Austria, de dos personas sin ninguna relación entre ellas



Yo ya lo he visto cel face de gente poca pero ya la hay


----------



## PORRON (27 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 819178
> 
> Tranquilos que va la ministra para allá



Estamos bien jodidos


----------



## El Tuerto (27 Oct 2021)

Buen hilo!! Imprescindible.

Ya se ha dicho, pero hay que recalcarlo:

España es uno de los países con la tasa de policías más alta por habitante. Y hay que sumar al ejército, y policías autonómicos y municipales. Una barbaridad.

Conozco algún miembro, y por lo general os puedo asegurar que antes de entrar al cuerpo, muchos no dedicaban el tiempo libre a actividades muy lícitas que digamos.

Ellos ya están organizados en unidades y tienen las armas, en un contexto de Mad Max donde reina el caos y no funciona ninguna estructura administrativa, esas unidades serán las que vayan casa por casa haciendo lo que les venga en gana...

Deberíamos estar armados, y muy muy organizados para hacer frente a eso. De lo contrario es llenar la despensa a la espera de que gente sin escrúpulos llame a la puerta. 

Que envidia de Suiza.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Respecto a las provisiones os comento como lo hacemos en casa
Hicimos una lista de aquellos alimentos y sus cantidades correspondientes que queriamos tener como reserva, estan en unas estanterias en un cuarto que utilizamos para guardar cosas
Tenemos ademas un cuartito que utilizamos como despensa. Cuando vemos que de la despensa nos falta algo, lo reponemos de las estanterias de reserva, lo apuntamos para la proxima compra para reponerlo y asi hacer una rotacion de productos


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Respecto al tema de no relacionarse con algun grupo , pienso que mejor previamente conocido, para mi es una posibilidad para coger con pinzas. Puede ser dificil , pienso que planteado desde un punto de vista de la simbiosis puede llegar a ser util. Tu puedes tener acceso a unos recursos que ellos no tienen y al reves y hasta ahi puedo leer


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Como el tema lo tengo bastante estudiado, un dia me plantee el tema de la higiene corporal, ¿como me ducho?
Pienso que el dejar caer sobre tu cuerpo litros y litros de agua, normalmente fria, es un desproposito
Recorde que un amigo aficionado a travesias en velero, en aquel tiempo tenia un barco bastante limitado, me comento su truco
Tenian un pulverizador a presion manual, de los que se suelen utilizar para fumigar, por supuesto nuevo y lo ponian al sol, resultado minimo consumo de agua y normalmente una temperatura muy agradable
Por cierto os recuerdo que existen los botijos


----------



## rubasic (27 Oct 2021)

A qué espera Calopez para poner una chincheta en la primera página con los must in?? No sé si lo habéis mencionado, pero dinero en efectivo estaría entre ellos.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (27 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Como el tema lo tengo bastante estudiado, un dia me plantee el tema de la higiene corporal, ¿como me ducho?
> Pienso que el dejar caer sobre tu cuerpo litros y litros de agua, normalmente fria, es un desproposito
> Recorde que un amigo aficionado a travesias en velero, en aquel tiempo tenia un barco bastante limitado, me comento su truco
> Tenian un pulverizador a presion manual, de los que se suelen utilizar para fumigar, por supuesto nuevo y lo ponian al sol, resultado minimo consumo de agua y normalmente una temperatura muy agradable
> Por cierto os recuerdo que existen los botijos




Hay una cosa muy util, que las casas moernas ya no tienen, que se llama bide.....te lavas las axilas y luego un poquito de bicarbonato, y por ultimo el toto, todo con la minima cantidad de agua.....

Si no es tan dificil, de verdad que os complicais muchiiiisimo.......


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Oct 2021)

Acabo de venir de comprar un par de cosas de un súper ecológico en el que siempre compro. En marzo de 2020 ahí no hubo ningún desabastecimiento de nada. Había harina y todo lo que pudieras necesitar.
Desde que abrieron en 2020 he estado echando unas cosillas de más a la compra, de no perecederos. Lo que he visto hoy no le ha gustado nada: una estantería que siempre tenía unas 20 o 30 latas de sardinas y 10 o 12 de salmón en aceite, hoy tenia 2 de salmón y otras tantas de sardinas.
Sopas Juliana desecadas quedaban dos bolsas, y así con varios productos...
Igual es una cosa puntual, pero me temo que la gente ya está empezando a prepararse.


----------



## ray merryman (27 Oct 2021)

Hoy he vuelto a comprar un par de cosas al súper y todo normal.
Lo que si me ha hecho "gracia" es como a nivel de calle,con la gente del bar está mañana,muchos hablaban del desabastecimiento que viene y como "si Iker hoy hace programa de eso,es que viene algo gordo" y como van comprando cosas poco a poco.
Parece que al final se cumplirá el efecto pigmalion


----------



## estertores (27 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Como el tema lo tengo bastante estudiado, un dia me plantee el tema de la higiene corporal, ¿como me ducho?
> Pienso que el dejar caer sobre tu cuerpo litros y litros de agua, normalmente fria, es un desproposito
> Recorde que un amigo aficionado a travesias en velero, en aquel tiempo tenia un barco bastante limitado, me comento su truco
> Tenian un pulverizador a presion manual, de los que se suelen utilizar para fumigar, por supuesto nuevo y lo ponian al sol, resultado minimo consumo de agua y normalmente una temperatura muy agradable
> Por cierto os recuerdo que existen los botijos



Una ducha solar, cuesta menos de 10€, calienta el agua con el Sol y con 10 litros de agua te duchas perfectamente.

El método de tu amigo del velero es para cuando se está navegando, porque debido al movimiento del barco no es posible usar una ducha solar.


----------



## estertores (27 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a comprar un par de cosas al súper y todo normal.
> Lo que si me ha hecho "gracia" es como a nivel de calle,con la gente del bar está mañana,muchos hablaban del desabastecimiento que viene y como "si Iker hoy hace programa de eso,es que viene algo gordo" y como van comprando cosas poco a poco.
> Parece que al final se cumplirá el efecto pigmalion



Mosquea mucho que los medios oficiales insistan tanto con ello, a saber que se traerán entre manos, nada bueno me imagino.


----------



## estertores (27 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Vamos a montar un hilo de radio para estar todos en contacto y controlar el tema.



Me parece bien, yo tendría que conseguir una fuente de alimentación para mi emisora, pero podemos ir hablando del tema.

Imagino que por los rangos de edad de la gente del foro puede haber mucha gente como yo con emisoras antiguas guardadas hace muchos años, a lo mejor es buena idea ir desempolvándolas y poniéndolas operativas.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Por cierto si no recuerdo mal lo de Austria ha sido comentado en Antena3, emlas noticias de las 3


----------



## xqyolovalgo (27 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Mosquea mucho que los medios oficiales insistan tanto con ello, a saber que se traerán entre manos, nada bueno me imagino.




Buscan que la propia gente provoque el desabastecimiento, mediante sus miedos (pensamientos) y actos.......


----------



## Periplo (27 Oct 2021)

caña de pescar y a comer pescaito fresco...


----------



## poppom (27 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> bueno vengo de la calle y he estado en varios establecimientos y hablando con sus gerentes por el momento no notan desabastecimiento de nada



en el descanso para comer de mi empleo remador he escuchado a charos y pacos discutir cuñadamente sobre los apagones y el desabastecimiento
Por supuesto desconocen lo que implica la energía en la economía o lo que es el dinero FIAT, pero su charla cuñada me ha puesto los pelos de punta.
Esta vez sí creo que viene una muy gorda. Un octubre que no tendrá fin


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2021)

poppom dijo:


> en el descanso para comer de mi empleo remador he escuchado a charos y pacos discutir cuñadamente sobre los apagones y el desabastecimiento
> Por supuesto desconocen lo que implica la energía en la economía o lo que es el dinero FIAT, pero su charla cuñada me ha puesto los pelos de punta.
> Esta vez sí creo que viene una muy gorda. Un octubre que no tendrá fin



hoy ha salido en las noticias de antena 3


----------



## sada (27 Oct 2021)

Teresa Ribera fracasa en su intento de evitar que Argelia cierre el gasoducto del Magreb


La ministra consigue de su colega argelino el compromiso de que cumplirán los contratos firmados por las empresas españolas a través de Medgaz y por barco



www.abc.es


----------



## ray merryman (27 Oct 2021)

poppom dijo:


> en el descanso para comer de mi empleo remador he escuchado a charos y pacos discutir cuñadamente sobre los apagones y el desabastecimiento
> Por supuesto desconocen lo que implica la energía en la economía o lo que es el dinero FIAT, pero su charla cuñada me ha puesto los pelos de punta.
> Esta vez sí creo que viene una muy gorda. Un octubre que no tendrá fin



Unas páginas más atrás he comentado algo parecido,sobre que todo el mundo de a pie de calle habla del apagón y eso es lo verdaderamente intrigante.
Es como si de repente todos saben que va a pasar y no solo porque lo dicen en la tele.
Como curiosidad acabo de ver un vídeo de un Youtuber extremeño que sigo desde el año pasado(es un cabrero que vive en Extremadura) y mirad lo que dice sobre el final (min 7:00).


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos

Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Una ducha solar, cuesta menos de 10€, calienta el agua con el Sol y con 10 litros de agua te duchas perfectamente.
> 
> El método de tu amigo del velero es para cuando se está navegando, porque debido al movimiento del barco no es posible usar una ducha solar.



De hecho yo tengo una ducha solar y creo recordar que en muchas tiendas de equipamiento nautico las venden. Yo lo mencionaba porque el habia notado un ahorro en la cantidad de agua que consumia, por supuesto que opino que con 10 litros te puedes llegar a duchar, pero si sois 4, hacen un total de 40 litros


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Se me olvidaba, si para ti el vino es una necesidad, existen tetrabricks de 15 L, suelen llevar un grifo , ocupan poco y suelen tener precios muy asequibles, de entrada te ahorras la botella de vidrio


----------



## mikasa (27 Oct 2021)

Calopez, pega ya los hilos, que encima que va mal el foro, es un follón buscarlos y está todo repe.


----------



## alopecio (27 Oct 2021)

@calopez , trata de chinchetearlo, por dios!


----------



## mikasa (27 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos
> 
> Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos



Con el rollo del virus estamos todos de C, B12, B6, Zinc, y etc, hasta el culo de botes.


----------



## Plutarko (27 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos
> 
> Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos



Con un bote de estos si en vez de tomarte las mega dosis diarias de 1g te tomas 500mg cada 3 o 4 días estarás súper vitaminado C y te durará una buena temporada el bote.

Pregunta ¿hay opciones de otras vitaminas en polvo? ¿O tienen que ser pastillas por huevos.?






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## mmm (27 Oct 2021)

Plutarko dijo:


> Con un bote de estos si en vez de tomarte las mega dosis diarias de 1g te tomas 500mg cada 3 o 4 días estarás súper vitaminado C y te durará una buena temporada el bote.
> 
> Pregunta ¿hay opciones de otras vitaminas en polvo? ¿O tienen que ser pastillas por huevos.?
> 
> ...



Megadosis de un gramo?

Eso en la inmensa mayoría de personas es muy inferior a la dosis óptima de vitamina C


----------



## SineOsc (27 Oct 2021)

Siguiendo el hilo cuando habeis comentado lo de las linternas al final me he emparanoiado y he comprado esta:





__





Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com






es.aliexpress.com





Son 10e de mierda, seguramente me llegue un tamagochi, pero si llega la linterna y vale para algo no necesito más.

Lo mismo es suficiente lo mismo es una mierda, pero por 10e no pierdo nada.

Y hoy este tio sube este video:



Se está empezando a hablar de lo de la escasez/apagón, pero la gente se lo toma como a broma, hablan de escasez o de gas, pero a nadie le he oido lo del precio de la madera/aluminio/acero/etc... sólo hablan de chips sobretodo...


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2021)

Volvemos un poco al principio, personalmente no me importa si el problema de abastecimiento es real o se va a producir por factores no relacionados con una falta real de material, lo que si debemos tener en cuenta es que va a ocurrir.

Si les falta algo que consideren vital comprenlo, esto sera mas o menos asi.

1- Los medios comienzan a hablar de posible falta de suministros.

2- La gente, algunos lo toman en serio y compran sin hacer bien los deberes, chorradas, congelados, algunas latas, etc.

3- A medida que las estanterias se vacien la situacion se agrava y los medios meten mas presion (repito, no me interesa el porque ocurre esto en este hilo, solo consecuencias y acciones a tomar) comienza el panico, de manera suave, pero constante.

4-Fase de panico, este es el momento de no estar, ya tendremos apagones puntuales, no creo que seamos los primeros, la Europa mas fria lo pasara mal, y nos tocara seguro, la gente sale a comprar cualquier cosa casi a cualquier precio, la inflacion va aser tremenda segun que se quiera comprar.

De momento nadie ve el verdadero peligro, los medicamentos, si fallan vamos a tener muertos a palas, tengan lo necesario y en las cantidades minimas requeridas, porque de momento como no lo han dicho en tv nadie se a dado cuenta que van a ser vitales.

Espero que a estas alturas muchos de ustedes tengan los deberes hechos, a mi mañana me toca tranquilizar a ancianos que han escuchado en las noticias que va a haber problemas y no saben muy bien que hacer. Evidentemente no necesito a estas alturas nada pero solo por curiosidad pasare por un mercadona para ver el ambiente 

Volvere mas adelante con el tema ciudades y pisos, una cosa, no creo que esto sea el inicio del madmax ni nada de eso pero toca un invierno atipico, el año pasado fue el covid y este tenemos lo que tenemos. 

Importante, no pasen frio, intenten no enfermar ni lesionarse, es muy importante alejarse de los hospitales, al final seran tan inseguros como una estacion de autobuses de noche, si es que no lo son ya.


----------



## pobre_pringao (28 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> es muy importante alejarse de los hospitales, al final seran tan inseguros como una estacion de autobuses de noche, si es que no lo son ya.



Joder. Vivo cerca de uno. ¿por qué serán inseguros?


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Como el tema lo tengo bastante estudiado, un dia me plantee el tema de la higiene corporal, ¿como me ducho?
> Pienso que el dejar caer sobre tu cuerpo litros y litros de agua, normalmente fria, es un desproposito
> Recorde que un amigo aficionado a travesias en velero, en aquel tiempo tenia un barco bastante limitado, me comento su truco
> Tenian un pulverizador a presion manual, de los que se suelen utilizar para fumigar, por supuesto nuevo y lo ponian al sol, resultado minimo consumo de agua y normalmente una temperatura muy agradable
> Por cierto os recuerdo que existen los botijos



Yo uso tres sistemas, uno el bote de spray que uso para todo, además de una botella de cocacola con agujeros hechos con un alfiler y que uso a presión tras calentarse al sol, tengo también una duchita de esas con bolsa negra, y en veranito, la manguera al sol y sale el agua ardiendo, si tienes posibilidad de sol y tiempo hay métodos, no serán los mejores pero sirven, además tengo unas planchas de metracrilato que uso como invernadero y sirve para calentar también el agua


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Como el tema lo tengo bastante estudiado, un dia me plantee el tema de la higiene corporal, ¿como me ducho?
> Pienso que el dejar caer sobre tu cuerpo litros y litros de agua, normalmente fria, es un desproposito
> Recorde que un amigo aficionado a travesias en velero, en aquel tiempo tenia un barco bastante limitado, me comento su truco
> Tenian un pulverizador a presion manual, de los que se suelen utilizar para fumigar, por supuesto nuevo y lo ponian al sol, resultado minimo consumo de agua y normalmente una temperatura muy agradable
> Por cierto os recuerdo que existen los botijos



Yo tengo uno, más bonico, recuerdo de mi Extrenadura, todavía sabe a anisete


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Oct 2021)

Plutarko dijo:


> Con un bote de estos si en vez de tomarte las mega dosis diarias de 1g te tomas 500mg cada 3 o 4 días estarás súper vitaminado C y te durará una buena temporada el bote.
> 
> Pregunta ¿hay opciones de otras vitaminas en polvo? ¿O tienen que ser pastillas por huevos.?
> 
> ...




SI PERO MUCHAS ESTAN SIN STOCK NO BROMA


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos
> 
> Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos



O tener varios kilos de cítricos, antaño en mi pueblo para conservar frutar, las metían entre el maiz, trigo, evidentemente se quedaban arrugaillas pero se podían comer, aparte tres de los productos estrella que se aprovechaban antaño, muchas patatas que se extendían en los doblados sin luz directa, tomate en rama (de araña) y las calabazas que mientras no las abras, como mínimo te duran 2 años y te apañan el invierno entero


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Yo tengo uno, más bonico, recuerdo de mi Extrenadura, todavía sabe a anisete



No es coña, cuando hice la academia del IMEC para sargento en Toledo, nos sacaban por la tarde al campo de maniobras, en agosto, imaginate, recuerdo perfectamente regresar a la compañia sedientos y ver desde lejos, con ansia, un botijo que habia en una ventana


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos
> 
> Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos



Mención aparte, en función del tiempo que durara esto, cortar si se tiene el cogollo de las lechugas y de las zanahoria y sembrarlas, luego mejor arrancar hojas y habrás ganado semanas en producción, además si se tiene posos de café y cascaras de huevos triturada, son muy buenos para posibles siembras en macetas que se puedan hacer


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Siguiendo el hilo cuando habeis comentado lo de las linternas al final me he emparanoiado y he comprado esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el hilo principal donde yo suelo estar del covid, hablo continuamente sobre mucho de esos materiales, ya desde Diciembre 2020 empecé a comentar que pasaba algo anormal con la materia prima, llevo 25 años en compras de material eléctrico y jamás había visto esto.


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Volvemos un poco al principio, personalmente no me importa si el problema de abastecimiento es real o se va a producir por factores no relacionados con una falta real de material, lo que si debemos tener en cuenta es que va a ocurrir.
> 
> Si les falta algo que consideren vital comprenlo, esto sera mas o menos asi.
> 
> ...



Me he resistido a mencionar el tema del suministro de medicamentos y creo que se muy bien de lo que hablo, si quereis podemos comentarlo, aunque yo lo tengo resuelto y no me agrada hablar del tema, pero puede llegar a ser un autentico drama., pero la seguridad infinita , tiene un coste infinito


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No es coña, cuando hice la academia del IMEC para sargento en Toledo, nos sacaban por la tarde al campo de maniobras, en agosto, imaginate, recuerdo perfectamente regresar a la compañia sedientos y ver desde lejos, con ansia, un botijo que habia en una ventana



A mí me encanta, y hasta que no lo conseguí no paré, cuando hago barbacoa, pongo en la foto entre las carnes y el vino el botijo, y parece un bodegón, las cosas de antes eran muchas efectivas y adaptadas a ese entorno y necesidad, al menos uno habría que tener, toda la razón


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SI PERO MUCHAS ESTAN SIN STOCK NO BROMA





mmm dijo:


> Megadosis de un gramo?
> 
> Eso en la inmensa mayoría de personas es muy inferior a la dosis óptima de vitamina C



¿Qué cantidad de vitamina C es demasiado?


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me he resistido a mencionar el tema del suministro de medicamentos y creo que se muy bien de lo que hablo, si quereis podemos comentarlo, aunque yo lo tengo resuelto y no me agrada hablar del tema, pero puede llegar a ser un autentico drama., pero la seguridad infinita , tiene un coste infinito



Dentro de lo malo, en casa tengo a mi mujer e hijas con tiroides, cada una con su medición, pero por suerte cuento con muchas plantas medicinales, así como infusiones de las buenas por kilo, tengo libros y una de mis hijas se sacó el título y me informa sobre los efectos y beneficios, muchas de las que arrancaba yo de la huerta resultan ser medicinales..


----------



## Terminus (28 Oct 2021)

Sudokus


----------



## mmm (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> ¿Qué cantidad de vitamina C es demasiado?



Sabes de la discusión de Pauling con unos médicos adoctrinados por la Farmafia al estilo Mayo Clinic?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a comprar un par de cosas al súper y todo normal.
> Lo que si me ha hecho "gracia" es como a nivel de calle,con la gente del bar está mañana,muchos hablaban del desabastecimiento que viene y como "si Iker hoy hace programa de eso,es que viene algo gordo" y como van comprando cosas poco a poco.
> Parece que al final se cumplirá el efecto pigmalion



En mi ciudad (zona turística) están a punto de abrir un Carrefour Market que le hará la competencia a los supers de zona, la mayoría regentados por pakis. Mientras acaban las obras se ven las estanterías vacías. A ver cuánto tardar en llenarlas.


----------



## Supermanises (28 Oct 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Es casi todo azucar, ponga lo que ponga en la etiqueta.



Efectivamente, la miel tienes que comprarla a un apicultor. No suelen bajar de 7 euros el kilo aunque le pilles cantidad porque saben lo que tienen. Y es una cucharada al dia. Asegurate que es cruda para que este viva y asi se conserva eterna. Aunque un apicultor no suele ser tan subnormal de bajar la calidad de su oro pasteurizandola...o calentandola mas q lo minimo para liquidificarla.
La miel comercial basicamente es levadura de cerveza y azucar como indica, es como si le hecharan pienso a las abejas, pero sin el como. Nada que ver al valor biologico que tienen la miel de flores salvajes o de arbol. NADA QUE VER.
Que haver es fuente de hidratos, pero pa eso compra panela q esta mas barata y tambien se conserva masive.
Que rondando por el mismo tema, desconozco si la levadura de cerveza se conserva, pero tambien es un alimento que la gozas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si lo he mencionado ya, pero tambien serian interesantes los frutos secos
> 
> Otra cosa, os acordais del escorbuto que padecian los marineros ?. Quizas seria interesante dotarse de suplementos vitamicos, logicamente en funcion del tipo de alimentacion que tengamos



Por eso los marineros llevaban manzanas.
El escorbuto es por falta de vitamina C. Hay muchos alimentos que tienen vitamina C, por ejemplo los pimientos


----------



## mikasa (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me he resistido a mencionar el tema del suministro de medicamentos y creo que se muy bien de lo que hablo, si quereis podemos comentarlo, aunque yo lo tengo resuelto y no me agrada hablar del tema, pero puede llegar a ser un autentico drama., pero la seguridad infinita , tiene un coste infinito



Si, dónde comprar antibioticos sin receta? El de las ss ni está ni se le espera para recetas
Listo, ya lo encontré.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Oct 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Mechero de yesca de toda la vida, yo este verano estuve buscándolo como loca en tres ciudades diferentes porque siempre lo había usado para la nieve y de casualidad conseguí el último en un estanquito discreto (ciudad del norte).
> Me contó el pibe que el señor que los hacía ya casi no distribuía y cuando lo hacía era en mano en su coche.
> 3 € me costó, en wallapop lo venden como si fuese una antigüedad los bribones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 819093



En Valencia por tema fallas yo creo que aún es fácil encontrarlo


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Oct 2021)

Hoy en las noticias de Antena3 del mediodia me ha parecido escuchar, estaba comiendo en un bar y habia ruido de fondo, un posible desabastecimiento de algunos medicamentos en las farmacias, lo comente hace poco con amigos y familiares farmacetic@s y me dijeron que salvo casos puntuales no habian tenido problemas de suministro


----------



## Márquez (28 Oct 2021)

mikasa dijo:


> Si, dónde comprar antibioticos sin receta? El de las ss ni está ni se le espera para recetas
> Listo, ya lo encontré.



Creo que el tema antibióticos se complica...y también aquellas personas que necesiten medicamentos relacionados con tratamientos paiquiatricos...creo que en estos casos debe ser muy chungo,(y no me refiero solo a esquizofrenia) alguien con digamos ...depresión, que lleve medicado durante muchos años, si le quitas el suministro de antidepresivos, imagino que será un drama...que alguien me corrija pero si no me equivoco, debido al control que existe sobre estos fármacos, tampoco puedes anticiparte porque no te dejan comprar mas que los que tengas recetados
...


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Sabes de la discusión de Pauling con unos médicos adoctrinados por la Farmafia al estilo Mayo Clinic?



Si cuando estudiaba en la Uni tocamos el tema


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2021)

Un gran hilo oculto en conspiraciones por algún extraño motivo. No he leído todo, he llegado hasta la página 30 aproximadamente.

No puedo aportar mucho sobre el tema "preparacionista" (qué poco me gusta el nombre, yo lo llamaría precaucionismo), salvo algunas reflexiones sueltas en base a mis escasos conocimientos sobre macroeconomía.

Como dije hace semanas en otro hilo, y aprovecho que estoy en este subforo, creo que hemos llegado al momento donde vamos a comprobar si lo del gobierno globalista que controla todo es una magufada y efectivamente hay una guerra abierta entre Occidente y Rusia/China, o por el contrario todo esto es un paripé para simular una supuesta confrontación que sirva de excusa para el decrecimiento tanto poblacional como económico mientras se usa la inflación para diluir deudas (lo que supondría otro tipo de reset pocas veces comentado, por cierto).

Pero volviendo a la materia del hilo, y desde un punto de vista puramente práctico, voy a usar la lógica: es obvio que los precios de abosultamente todo sube. Como consecuencia, sólo los paises más ricos podrán pagar los precios que los productores exijan, y en consecuencia, los países menos ricos tendrán muchos más problemas de abastecimiento. Deducción número 1: habrá que preocuparse en serio cuando veamos problemas serios de suministro en países "en vías de desarrollo", como Argentina, Turquía, Brasil o Argelia.

Por otro lado, por más que he buscado yo no he encontrado una prueba de que la producción de petróleo o gas haya caído tanto que justifique la situación actual. Podemos achacarlo a la especulación de los productores o a la planificación del NWO del gran reset, pero no hay nada que justifique un mad max de verdad en cuestión de semanas o incluso meses (salvo que sea provocado por explosiones en centrales nucleares, caída total de las comunicaciones de forma permanente o algo así claro ). Deducción número 2: salvo evento histórico impredecible que ahora mismo no se vislumbra, y siendo España un país productor de comida, lo que más me preocuparía sería la energía, e incluso así serían cortes puntuales.

En conclusión, creo que el peor escenario que podría ocurrir sería el venezolano, y aún así sería temporal. El gran problema en este caso realmente no es ni la seguridad (porque los asaltos serían casos aislados, no me imagino al 80% de charos y soyboys que conforman la sociedad atracando a nadie porque tienen que comer sardinas en lugar de fruta del dragón) ni el suministro de agua, sino los productos frescos pero no sólo porque no se produzcan menos, sino porque se exportarían al norte de Europa que son los que podrán pagarlos.

Pero a su vez, no podríamos congelar esos productos frescos debido a los posibles cortes de luz, lo que me recuerda un meme que me pasaron de una chica que cuando vivía en Venezuela, ponía monedas sobre los cubitos de hielo para saber si, al volver a casa, había habido cortes de luz y se habían descongelado los alimentos.

De todas formas, aunque conviene estar preparado para todo, estoy firmemente convencido de que todo esto es otra psyop para amedrentar a la población como forma de reducir la natalidad además de asegurar la posición de las élites y que ellos puedan seguir con su tren de vida. El Covid redujo los nacimientos, y eso que los funcivagos cobraban igual y los demás estábamos en ertes cobrando paguitas también. Pero este es otro tema.

Edito para pedir perdón porque la redacción del mensaje no es la mejor y algunas ideas se mezclan. La escritura no es lo mío, y con poco tiempo, menos. Pero sí alguien quiere que explique o me extienda en algo, encantado de hacerlo.


----------



## mmm (28 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Si cuando estudiaba en la Uni tocamos el tema



Pues sabrás que Pauling ingería 18gr diarios. Los médicos le decían "eso es absurdo, tu cuerpo sólo puede aprovechar menos de un gramo". Él les dijo, he analizado mi orina en el laboratorio y sólo excreto 1gr del total ingerido.

¿Qué crees que ocurrió a continuación? ¿Que los médicos le dieron la razón y se acabó el debate? Evidentemente no. Son como robots programados por la farmafia. Y 40 años después siguen con lo mismo


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Oct 2021)

Voy a intentar responder el porque este hilo esta aqui. 

Cuando decidi comenzarlo en septiembre intuia que se acercaba otro evento, preparado o no, que nos iba a poner otra vez contra las cuerdas, solo que esta vez seria mucho peor, y de ninguna manera queria que se perdiese en el caos en que se ha convertido el principal, asi que pense que aqui estaria a salvo de Cms que cuando no interesa un tema publican 50 hilos nuevos para hundir en las profundidades aquello que puede dar algo de luz. 

Tambien intuia que las personas que entrasen sabrian ya sobre el tema, hay gente aqui mucho mas preparada que yo y con mas conocimientos de los que he aprendido bastante asi que en un lugar como conspiraciones era mas facil para todos los interesados entrar y aportar su granito de arena. Desde aquel septiembre lo unico que creo que todos tenemos claro es que no ibamos desencaminados y espero que los que leyeron el hilo se hayan preparado lo suficiente para el evento, que por cierto ya esta ocurriendo. En el momento que se hace publico en tv es cuando empiezan los problemas y yo ya termine mis deberes hace tiempo tomando algunas ideas muy interesantes que se han escrito por aqui.

No queria un hilo estilo comida solo porque es un problema multifactorial y creo sinceramente que un fallo energetico va aser mas traumatico que la falta de comida, que es verdad que no lo veo ni a corto ni a medio plazo, pero el tema seguridad en la ciudad, agua, calor y medicamentos es sin duda un handicap para muchas familias si nunca se han enfrentado a una situacion de crisis, tambien sirve para despertar a aquellos que no vean que si, va a ocurrir, y que no se vean atrapados en una gasolinera o en un supermercado si la cosa realmente se tuerce.

Se agradece cualquier aportacion o idea por pequeña que sea y queda pendiente como gestionar los niños pequeños en una ciudad que si puede ser una ratonera.

Gracias atodos por leer y aportar. Seguimos.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Pues sabrás que Pauling ingería 18gr diarios. Los médicos le decían "eso es absurdo, tu cuerpo sólo puede aprovechar menos de un gramo". Él les dijo, he analizado mi orina en el laboratorio y sólo excreto 1gr del total ingerido.
> 
> ¿Qué crees que ocurrió a continuación? ¿Que los médicos le dieron la razón y se acabó el debate? Evidentemente no. Son como robots programados por la farmafia. Y 40 años después siguen con lo mismo



La verdad es que desconocía el tema de la secreción en orina , lo mirare


----------



## sada (29 Oct 2021)

hacerse con unas velas, una linterna y unas latas etc no está de más.....pero sin caer en la paranoia


----------



## Dodoritos (29 Oct 2021)

Yo vivo en un pueblo, y supongo que como en muchos otros pueblos, a la que viene una tormenta algo más fuerte que lo normal, nos quedamos sin luz.

Las velas relajan, las puedes hacer con aceite de citronella para ahuyentar mosquitos o colocarlas en la mesa para una cena romántica o en Navidad. Pero como opción para iluminar la casa son una mierda.

Para esos días en los que la tormenta nos deja a oscuras, tenemos media docena de estas lámparas:

LE Linterna de Camping Recargable, Lámpara de Camping LED 1000lm, Farol Camping 4 Modo Luz de Emergencia, Luz de Carpa Resistente al Agua para Acampar, Caminar, Pescar, Cortes de Energía y Más, 2 pack https://www.amazon.es/dp/B08QZ8M5FS...t_i_Z8SY4NDT3EWGTTFQKJ26?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Hacen bastante luz y la batería dura bastante.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (30 Oct 2021)

El anunciado apagón eléctrico por parte de Austria y que por lo visto afectará a toda Europa, parece tener a todo el mundo en vilo. Se dice que la amenaza será real a partir de 2025 por lo que se aconseja estar preparados ante el hecho de quedarnos «a oscuras» de modo que son muchas las personas que ya piensan en cómo sobrevivir, de modo que vamos a ofrecerte una guía que ha sido elaborada por un militar y que te servirá precisamente para lo dicho: sobrevivir al apagón.

La guía más completa elaborada por un militar para sobrevivir al gran apagón
A pesar de que la amenaza que lanzaba el Gobierno de Austria días atrás no parece tal en el caso de España, dado que las interconexiones de nuestro país con el resto de Europa son escasas, no nos vendrá mal estar alerta y prevenir con un buen kit de emergencia y más si es uno que ha sido elaborado por alguien experto.

Una guía de supervivencia que ha elaborado un militar en activo y que podemos seguir en caso de que queramos estar preparados para el gran apagón:

Aislamiento tecnológico: Sin luz o electricidad no habrá manera de conectarse vía internet o móvil. En este caso, la solución para las telecomunicaciones será el uso de una radio portátil vehicular y/o personal.
Ante la falta de electricidad será bueno tener un sistema electrógeno pero también tendremos que hacer acopio de combustible. Por otro lado, podemos tener también baterías de coche nuevas (aunque representan un riesgo de explosión), así como baterías (pilas), bombillas de repuesto y velas.
Botiquín completo, por lo que no le pueden faltar apósitos, tijeras, pinzas, guantes de latex, etc. así como alcohol, yodo, etc. Además, será bueno tener también pastillas potabilizadoras que permiten que hacer que el agua sea potable o en su caso lejía ya que también permite la potabilización.
Combustibles: Deberemos hacer acopio o asegurarnos que tenemos el depósito del coche lleno y usarlo solo lo imprescindible.
Alimentos y medicamentos: Tenemos que hacer acopio de alimentos envasados y no perecederos como las latas de conserva así como de agua embotellada. En cuanto a medicamentos, será imprescindible tener aquellos específicos para tratar cualquier enfermedad concreta en previsión de que puedan faltar.
Concentración de personas para evitar problema como el saqueo. De este modo siempre es bueno concentrar varias personas por domicilio para evitar ataques o agresiones. También es aconsejable tener elementos defensivos.
Asegurar los accesos a viviendas por lo que es importante bloquear accesos prescindibles y los que sean especialmente vulnerables. También se requerirá tener extintores o al menos, un par de ellos, en caso de que falle el suministro de agua.
En caso de tener coche será bueno tenerlo custodiado o en un lugar seguro (en un interior de finca o en un parking o garaje) y tener las llaves con nosotros en todo momento.
No nos olvidemos de imprimir o de comprar una guía de primeros auxilios y /o supervivencia.
En cuanto a la ropa necesitaremos disponer de aquella que sea adecuada y especialmente impermeable, es decir, chubasquero, pantalones de agua, botas de agua, etc… También será necesario disponer como no, de ropa de abrigo.
Una buena mochila de emergencia será también algo necesario. En ella tendremos que meter elementos básicos, como pilas, linterna (mejor si funciona sin pilas), navaja, cinta adhesiva, rollo de alambre o alimento que nos asegure la supervivencia como mínimo 72 horas.
En cuanto a la manera de comportarse, será importante mantener la calma y no alardear de lo que se tiene o no explicar lo que se ha acumulado y tampoco cuántas personas se encuentran en nuestra vivienda. También será bueno tener cierta cantidad de dinero en efectivo y en las casas en las que convivan varias personas será necesario establecer turnos de guardia nocturna de dos horas y a poder ser hacerlos de dos en dos. También se recomienda no dar cobijo a extraños.
La guía elaborada es bastante completa aunque debemos tomarla como una recomendación u orientación ante la posibilidad de una auténtica situación de emergencia y no entrar en pánico.

TEMAS:
Apagón


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Oct 2021)

Márquez dijo:


> Creo que el tema antibióticos se complica...y también aquellas personas que necesiten medicamentos relacionados con tratamientos paiquiatricos...creo que en estos casos debe ser muy chungo,(y no me refiero solo a esquizofrenia) alguien con digamos ...depresión, que lleve medicado durante muchos años, si le quitas el suministro de antidepresivos, imagino que será un drama...que alguien me corrija pero si no me equivoco, debido al control que existe sobre estos fármacos, tampoco puedes anticiparte porque no te dejan comprar mas que los que tengas recetados
> ...



Uno de los problemas de los antibioticos, y de otros muchos medicamentos, es como saber si estan indicados en tu patalogia , su dosis y cual es el idoneo. Yo llevo años sin tomar antibioticos salvo una vez que como medida de prevencion para un implante el dentista me receto amoxicilina+clavulanico, casi me doy la vuelta a la primera dosis , osea una diarrea impresionante
En mi opinion tienes razon en que algunos medicamentos no es conveniente suprimirlos de una manera brusca


----------



## SineOsc (31 Oct 2021)

Algo que no se ha comentado en el hilo y puede venir bien, cómo hacer lejía con ceniza:



Si te lo montas para hacerla en grandes cantidades pordrías incluso usarla de trueke.

Resumen del video:

La haces con ceniza de madera, de carton y tal no vale.

Hace falta bastante ceniza por cantidad de agua, echas ceniza hasta que tenga la densidad que haga que una patata flote.

Una vez lo tienes lo dejas reposar dos días.

Luego con un cazo coges la lejía de la superficie y la echas a la botella filtrando con una balleta.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (31 Oct 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Por eso los marineros llevaban manzanas.
> El escorbuto es por falta de vitamina C. Hay muchos alimentos que tienen vitamina C, por ejemplo los pimientos



@PEPEYE 

Los marineros chinos lo solucionaron utilizando germinados. Nunca padecieron escorbuto simplemente añadiendo ese suplemento a la comida normal. Germinados de legumbre común, lenteja, alubia... incluso alfalfa, trigo o centeno sorprende por sus propiedades alimenticias.

Ya lo han tratado antes en este hilo, personalmente este metodo a mi me resulta es más fácil:


----------



## Herodotez (31 Oct 2021)

Que levante la mano el forero que ha dejado su opinión en la web del Decartón.


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Oct 2021)

Herodotez dijo:


> Que levante la mano el forero que ha dejado su opinión en la web del Decartón.



Como esta el patio
Yo no he sido


----------



## Chihiro (31 Oct 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> muchas familias nunca se han enfrentado a una situacion de crisis



Ese es el verdadero problema. La gran mayoría no sabrían como actuar en caso de crisis o catástrofe. Llevamos tantos años viviendo en una calma constante, que basan sus conocimientos de supervivencia en bajar al supermercado o pedir una pizza con las nuevas apps.
De echo, las generaciones más jóvenes ya lo pasarían bastante mal si se quedasen un par de días sin internet.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Oct 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Ese es el verdadero problema. La gran mayoría no sabrían como actuar en caso de crisis o catástrofe. Llevamos tantos años viviendo en una calma constante, que basan sus conocimientos de supervivencia en bajar al supermercado o pedir una pizza con las nuevas apps.
> De echo, las generaciones más jóvenes ya lo pasarían bastante mal si se quedasen un par de días sin internet.



Que se vaya la luz no debe ser el madmax, pero es verdad que muchisima gente lo va a percibir como tal, el peligro es una ciudad+hijos pequeños, o se ponen las pilas o malo. Una cosa, y mira que se estan dando avisos, pero la gente es que ni se molesta, en mi trabajo se lo toman a risa, y yo con ellos, no soy Jesus para ir devolviendole la vista a nadie, cuando se produzcan los problemas va a haber mas gente de lo que creemos no preparada, eso si puede llevar al caos.


----------



## thanos2 (31 Oct 2021)

Pues yo recuerdo apagones de cuando era niño y eran de las mejores tardes. Si llovía, a escuchar los truenos y mirar los rayos por la ventana. 
Si hacía bueno, a pillar un libro o a salir un rato. 

Putabida, si un apagón sería lo mejor que nos podría pasar joder.


----------



## vacutator (31 Oct 2021)

Alguien que entienda de instalaciones de gas, pregunta:

Si hubiera un corte de luz ¿ Puede seguir funcionando una caldera de gas ciudad para calefacción/ agua caliente añadiendo lógicamente un generador eléctrico a ésta para que funcione su bomba ?

Me refiero si el suministro de gas de la ciudad depende también de electricidad, porque desconozco si hacen falta bombas eléctricas para usar ese gas en cada casa como puede ser el suministro de agua.

Mi caldera de gas consume sólo 130w así que con un generador pequeño podría seguir teniendo agua caliente y calefacción aunque fuera por media hora


----------



## ray merryman (1 Nov 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Alguien que entienda de instalaciones de gas, pregunta:
> 
> Si hubiera un corte de luz ¿ Puede seguir funcionando una caldera de gas ciudad para calefacción/ agua caliente añadiendo lógicamente un generador eléctrico a ésta para que funcione su bomba ?
> 
> ...



Compra botellas de butano y un "paellero" de fuego a gas de toda la vida.
En caso grave de corte de suministro puedes cocinar y calentar agua para el aseo.


----------



## ray merryman (1 Nov 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que se vaya la luz no debe ser el madmax, pero es verdad que muchisima gente lo va a percibir como tal, el peligro es una ciudad+hijos pequeños, o se ponen las pilas o malo. Una cosa, y mira que se estan dando avisos, pero la gente es que ni se molesta, en mi trabajo se lo toman a risa, y yo con ellos, no soy Jesus para ir devolviendole la vista a nadie, cuando se produzcan los problemas va a haber mas gente de lo que creemos no preparada, eso si puede llevar al caos.



El problema de la luz no es en sí la falta de suministro.
Recuerdo de pequeño cuando se iba la luz en mi pueblo que la gente de noche salían al balcón para ver si solo era en su casa o en la calle y todos se ponían a hablar entre ellos,o si era de día pues seguían con sus cosas sin más.

Un día incluso en mi calle por obras se fue la luz casi 2 dias y recuerdo a las vecinas ayudarse entre ellas viviendo la experiencia como una especie de "campamento" todas con bromas y con un ambiente festivo.

El verdadero problema es que ahora sí hay un corte que dure más de 24 horas hay mucho "hijo de puta foráneo marrón" que va a aprovechar para generar caos y campar a sus anchas" y eso acelerara todo.


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Nov 2021)

Aunque es un tema obvio tampoco descartaria tener algo de dinero en efectivo


----------



## Chihiro (1 Nov 2021)

Os voy a poner un producto que por su gran utilidad, siempre debéis de tener en casa.

El bicarbonato sódico no solo sirve para ayudar en caso de indigestión, como dentífrico, limpiador, desodorante, o calmante en caso de picaduras de insectos.
Su característica más importante se muestra cuando se combina con pegamento fuerte (cianoclilato). Es una maravilla para arreglar un objeto de cualquier tipo de material. Os pongo un video donde se puede ver su potencial.


----------



## vacutator (1 Nov 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Compra botellas de butano y un "paellero" de fuego a gas de toda la vida.
> En caso grave de corte de suministro puedes cocinar y calentar agua para el aseo.



Eso ya lo tengo resuelto.


----------



## Liebreblanca (2 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me he resistido a mencionar el tema del suministro de medicamentos y creo que se muy bien de lo que hablo, si quereis podemos comentarlo, aunque yo lo tengo resuelto y no me agrada hablar del tema, pero puede llegar a ser un autentico drama., pero la seguridad infinita , tiene un coste infinito



Soy hipotiroidea. Si sabes de una farmacia online que venda Eutirox sin receta, me interesa. Si pudiera ser, que no te pidan un riñón.


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Nov 2021)

[/QUOTE]Información sobre la venta de medicamentos a través de sitios web y aplicaciones para móviles


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (2 Nov 2021)

Liebreblanca dijo:


> Soy hipotiroidea. Si sabes de una farmacia online que venda Eutirox sin receta, me interesa. Si pudiera ser, que no te pidan un riñón.



Mi mujer y mis hijas tienen tiroides, por ello me puse a mirar algo que lo supliera, y entre otras plantas, encontré una que de por sí tengo ya por otros motivos: Melisa.

Busca información sobre ella y compra plantas en vivero y algún sobre semillas si puedes, yo la tengo por toda la finca, y una infusión de esta, es mano de Santo, algo te ayudará si pasara realmente esto.

De todas maneras, también mi mujer compra en cualquier farmacia sin receta, es habitual que pierdan pastillas, lo pagas mucho más caro, creo que a unos 4€, pero puedes comprar igual. Pregunta.


----------



## samiragaldi (2 Nov 2021)

Una parte de vosotros se muere por que ocurra?


----------



## visaman (2 Nov 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> tengo un montón caducados, pero dan el pego con poca luz.





seneskal dijo:


> Vale......sobrevives a la tormenta, y cuando salga el sol......... veamos......... no hay infraestructuras, no hay energia, no hay suministros.............el 95% de los sobreviventes no saben hacer la O con un canuto, en cuanto conocimientos tecnicos para regenerar instalaciones de cualquier tipo, cultivar productos agricolas, llevar explotaciones ganaderas,habilidad para manejar maquinaria, poner en marcha infarestructuras industriales.........me temo que es un GAME OVER, en toda la regla.... teniendo en cuenta la sociedad actual......



Básicamente es un violar matar y saquear de tola da vida combinado con un, solo puede quedar uno 

resumen canis versus perroflautas a muerte


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Nov 2021)

Lo que voy a poner es contrario a todas las cosas que se leen por ahi sobre supervivencia, asi que cogedlo con pinzas:

Entorno urbano y problemas: si nos encontramos ante un apagon mas largo de lo normal, digamos una semana, la gente de las grandes ciudades va a tener el deseo casi irrefrenable de salir pitando de las grandes urbes, llenar el coche, cargar a la familia y tener la esperanza de ir a vivir a un sitio mas tranquilo, alquilar en un pueblo o lo que sea. Creo que es la peor y mas peligrosa decision que se puede tomar.

En caso de problemas el entorno que conoces juega a tu favor, ya sea el barrio de Vallecas o el centro de Sevilla. Salir porque comiences disturbios o problemas en las ciudades no debe suponer ningun problema si se tiene todo preparado y se ha convertido la casa en el fuerte que debe ser.

Las ciudades tarde o temprano van a ser militarizadas si la cosa se alarga, y aunque no lo parezca, pueden ser infinitamente mas seguras que el mundo rural, imposible de controlar por su extension y con miles de personas que lo ultimo que desean es ver aparecer a potenciales depredadores que huyen de las ciudades, ademas sulen estar mejor preparados en todos los sentidos que las personas de ciudad, y cuentan con la ventaja de conocer el entorno.

Mi consejo: recursos en el piso, puerta y ventanas inaccesibles, tranquilidad, en caso de tormenta lo mejor es no moverse, creo que es de San Agustin.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (2 Nov 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que voy a poner es contrario a todas las cosas que se leen por ahi sobre supervivencia, asi que cogedlo con pinzas:
> 
> Entorno urbano y problemas: si nos encontramos ante un apagon mas largo de lo normal, digamos una semana, la gente de las grandes ciudades va a tener el deseo casi irrefrenable de salir pitando de las grandes urbes, llenar el coche, cargar a la familia y tener la esperanza de ir a vivir a un sitio mas tranquilo, alquilar en un pueblo o lo que sea. Creo que es la peor y mas peligrosa decision que se puede tomar.
> 
> ...



Igualmente hay que tener una posible vía de escape, si el motivo es la falta de electricidad, puede pasar por ejemplo que vuestro vehículo esté dentro de un garaje y que no sea fácil de acceder o abrir las puertas sin la misma y el gran problema que veo además son los incendios, sin agua, ni coches de bomberos seguramente.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Nov 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Alguien que entienda de instalaciones de gas, pregunta:
> 
> Si hubiera un corte de luz ¿ Puede seguir funcionando una caldera de gas ciudad para calefacción/ agua caliente añadiendo lógicamente un generador eléctrico a ésta para que funcione su bomba ?
> 
> ...



El problema que yo le veo es que no llegará suministro de agua.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Nov 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Igualmente hay que tener una posible vía de escape, si el motivo es la falta de electricidad, puede pasar por ejemplo que vuestro vehículo esté dentro de un garaje y que no sea fácil de acceder o abrir las puertas sin la misma y el gran problema que veo además son los incendios, sin agua, ni coches de bomberos seguramente.



Ragna, tu estas increiblemente bien preparado, pero en una ciudad coger un coche e intentar salir en un momneto de panico sin tener clarisimo ruta, no convencional, y llegada segura en todos los sentidos es pegarse un tiro en el pie. Aseguro que es mejor no moverse, aguantar el chaparron dentro del hogar excepto en un caso excepcional, pero ahi ya estariamos hablando de un escenario variable y que tendria que ser adaptativo segun necesidades de la familia.


----------



## paqui.67 (2 Nov 2021)

Entonces, que me quede claro, esos militares que militarizarían las calles ¿serían el enemigo y mejor huir de ellos?


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (2 Nov 2021)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Entonces, que me quede claro, esos militares que militarizarían las calles ¿serían el enemigo y mejor huir de ellos?



Depende, lo mismo están para ayudar, que lo mismo, ponen ala población a trabajar en trabajos forzados y lo mismo te llevan a un campamento de refugiados, lo mismo imponen toque de queda y no siempre será beneficioso, el estado nunca es tu amigo


----------



## Chihiro (3 Nov 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Depende, lo mismo están para ayudar, que lo mismo, ponen ala población a trabajar en trabajos forzados y lo mismo te llevan a un campamento de refugiados, lo mismo imponen toque de queda y no siempre será beneficioso, el estado nunca es tu amigo



El estado solo busca su perpetuidad, y las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad obedecerán cualquier orden proveniente de este. 
Si ocurriese algo realmente caótico, no dudes de que tanto el gobierno como los propios militares, harán uso del artículo 29 de la ley de seguridad nacional. 



> Artículo 29. Declaración de recursos para la Seguridad Nacional. 1. El Gobierno aprobará mediante real decreto la Declaración de Recursos que se podrán emplear en la situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional prevista en esta ley. Dicho real decreto incluirá la relación de medios humanos y materiales, tanto públicos como privados, que procedan.



De echo, creo que se había aprobado en junio un anteproyecto de ley que modificaba algunos artículos de dicha ley.



> *los ciudadanos que tienen el deber de colaborar personal y materialmente* en la situación de interés para la seguridad nacional; que tienen la obligación, si son mayores de edad, de hacer prestaciones personales, y que, si la situación lo aconseja, las autoridades podrán requisar todo tipo de bienes, intervenirlos o incluso suspender actividades, en cuyo caso se generará el derecho a recibir la consiguiente indemnización


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (3 Nov 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> El estado solo busca su perpetuidad, y las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad obedecerán cualquier orden proveniente de este.
> Si ocurriese algo realmente caótico, no dudes de que tanto el gobierno como los propios militares, harán uso del artículo 29 de la ley de seguridad nacional.
> 
> 
> ...



Antes lo entierro todo que dar una mierda a un gobierno como este, estos cabrones sabían lo que venía y han preparado a medida la ley, o sea carta blanca para que los que deben ayudar, sean los que nos maten, volvemos a la edad media de nuevo, falta el derecho de pernada


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Nov 2021)

España sufre desabastecimiento de 463 medicamentos: consulta los fármacos que escasean en las farmacias


España sufre desabastecimiento de 463 medicamentos: consulta los fármacos que escasean en las farmacias




www.20minutos.es





Bueno, se ha avisado por activa y por pasiva, mi recomendacion mas inmediata es si no teneis y necesitais tirar de producto de marca, ese queda de momento. Haceos con antibiotico, porque es lo mas problematico y los medicos siempre son remisos a recetarlo y ahora muchisimo mas.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Nov 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Armas de fuego:
> 
> Para defenderte dentro de casa lo mejor es una escopeta corredera. Cuanto más pequeño el calibre mejor, p.ej un 20. Pero el calibre 12 es casi omnipresente en España y es el más fácil y barato de obtener. Las correderas no tienen la limitacion de cartuchos de las semis y además hay un buen mercado de segunda mano porque en su día se pusieron de moda y luego los cazadores las usan poco y los de plato nada al no tener 2º tiro. Las encuentras prácticamente nuevas por 400 pavos o más baratas pero más cascadas.
> 
> ...



¿No crees lo mejor una pistola para el tamaño? ¿Para esto sólo con la F, no?


----------



## ueee3 (8 Nov 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> España sufre desabastecimiento de 463 medicamentos: consulta los fármacos que escasean en las farmacias
> 
> 
> España sufre desabastecimiento de 463 medicamentos: consulta los fármacos que escasean en las farmacias
> ...



¿No hay ninguna web extranjera que venda?


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Nov 2021)

Si pero ya te digo que son carisimas, tienes de todo claro.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Nov 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.
> 
> En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.
> 
> ...



Si es el video de la guerra de Yugoslavia, el consejo que da el entrevistado que nadie suele escuchar es: "sal corriendo".

Si quieres descubrir de verdad que te haría falta sin electricidad, ni agua corriente, ni tiendas, en tus próximas vacaciones, desconecta el diferencial de la luz de tú casa, corta la general del agua y vive así unos días. Haz una lista de todo lo que vas necesitando y sal de compras.


----------



## asakopako (8 Nov 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿No crees lo mejor una pistola para el tamaño? ¿Para esto sólo con la F, no?



Con una pistola o con un rifle tienes que hacer precisión. En un momento de tensión si no tienes mucho entrenamiento a tus espaldas puedes fallar.

Con una plomada de escopeta es imposible fallar a esas distancias si no te das la vuelta y disparas en dirección contraria.

Hablo de defensa en el entorno doméstico. Ya para ir por la calle no es exactamente igual pero en caso de madmax con una radial te haces una recortada que es como lo mejor que nos podemos permitir los pobres. Por delante sólo están los rpg y las piezas de artillería.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Nov 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Cerillas
> Velas
> Cordel, cuerda, alambre
> Estaría bien que fueras actualizando la lista, sería de utilidad.
> Gracias por el hilo.



Un mechero son 1000 cerillas.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Nov 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Si es el video de la guerra de Yugoslavia, el consejo que da el entrevistado que nadie suele escuchar es: "sal corriendo".
> 
> Si quieres descubrir de verdad que te haría falta sin electricidad, ni agua corriente, ni tiendas, en tus próximas vacaciones, desconecta el diferencial de la luz de tú casa, corta la general del agua y vive así unos días. Haz una lista de todo lo que vas necesitando y sal de compras.



El problema de ahora es que no va a haber un sitio donde hur.


----------



## SineOsc (8 Nov 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Un mechero son 1000 cerillas.



Con un clipper, un par de botes de gas y unas cuantas piedras tienes para 3 apocalipsis.

Pero no se si sería mejor que los mecheros esos de chispas que han comentado en el hilo, al menos así tienes llama directa y no chispas, dependerá supongo de para qué lo vayas a usar.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Nov 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Velones. Las velas duran poco.
> 
> Gracias. Se me pasó lo de la cuerda. Añado Cinta Adhesiva.



He vivido sin luz eléctrica 6 años. Las velas son carísimas si tienes que comprar para una temporada larga. Los velones no valen porque la mecha solo consume la parte del centro y al poco no da casi luz. El método mejor y más barato es una lata con aceite de freidora usado y una mecha de ropa vieja. Es poco sexy, eso sí y para saber hacerlo bien en el momento de usarlo ha habido que practicarlo antes.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Nov 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El problema de ahora es que no va a haber un sitio donde hur.



Si tú ciudad la sitia un ejército y la bombardea, cualquier sitio es mejor.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Nov 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Con un clipper, un par de botes de gas y unas cuantas piedras tienes para 3 apocalipsis.
> 
> Pero no se si sería mejor que los mecheros esos de chispas que han comentado en el hilo, al menos así tienes llama directa y no chispas, dependerá supongo de para qué lo vayas a usar.



Lo mejor es siempre tener uno de los de chispa de supervivencia. Pero antes que cerillas lo que tú dices. Las piedras se gastan más rápido de lo que parece...


----------



## Arthas98 (11 Nov 2021)

Refloto hilo


----------



## PEPEYE (12 Nov 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Con un clipper, un par de botes de gas y unas cuantas piedras tienes para 3 apocalipsis.
> 
> Pero no se si sería mejor que los mecheros esos de chispas que han comentado en el hilo, al menos así tienes llama directa y no chispas, dependerá supongo de para qué lo vayas a usar.



No te olvides de las piedras 
Personalmente y lo he comerntado varias veces, se pueden comprar mecheros , en cantidades de algunos cientos, a un precio barato , para mi si se rompe el mecanismo, por ejemplo la valvula del clipper, sin problema tengo muchos mas


----------



## dalmore_12y (13 Nov 2021)

Up


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (13 Nov 2021)

¿Y para que quieres sobrevivir a esta distopía?


----------



## Vellón (13 Nov 2021)

Leyendo el hilo desde que se abrió y aunque quizá algunas cosas ya se han hablado, aquí va lo mío:


Vellón dijo:


> Mechero de yesca de toda la vida, yo este verano estuve buscándolo como loca en tres ciudades diferentes porque siempre lo había usado para la nieve y de casualidad conseguí el último en un estanquito discreto (ciudad del norte).
> Me contó el pibe que el señor que los hacía ya casi no distribuía y cuando lo hacía era en mano en su coche.
> 3 € me costó, en wallapop lo venden como si fuese una antigüedad los bribones.



Leyendo el hilo desde que se abrió y aunque quizá algunas cosas ya se han hablado, además de lo de arriba, aquí va lo mío a la buena de dios:
- Slow cooker: ni lo tengo ni lo he probado pero parece una buena opción lonchafinista por los precios de la luz.
- Olla bruja (wonderbag): lo mismo pero lo tengo en mi lista. Sólo necesita energía para el primer hervor y también puede mantener el frío. Se puede confeccionar en casa.
- Botijo
- Curso de manipulación de alimentos + curso de primeros auxilios
- Copa menstrual: dura años, se puede esterilizar muy fácil con poca agua.
- Plancha de poliestireno: sirve para aislar paredes y suelos.
- Caja de poliestireno: alarga el frío de los alimentos si se va la luz.
- Envasadora vacío: lo estoy valorando, investigando otros métodos para envasar sin energía.
- Cubo galvanizado: permite hacer fuego
- Extintor y/o manta ignífuga
- Reloj despertador + pilas
- Fertilizante, por si acaso mini huerto.
- Leatherman o similar: si o si, es para toda la vida
- Olla negra: para posible cocina solar.
- Insecticida: bichos y basura
- Parasol aluminio plegable: cocina solar, aislamiento.
- Embudo metal
- Cordino
- Café molido / Café en grano
- Especias
- Huevo en polvo
- Spray pimienta
- Duct tape / gaffer tape según la ñapa

***Busco hacer número en Madrid para pedido de cosas, algunas son envases de 25 kilos  . Privado***


----------



## Vellón (13 Nov 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> ¿Y para que quieres sobrevivir a esta distopía?



Yo la verdad es que me lo paso bien planeando y mirando cosas, luego ya que ocurra lo que tenga que ocurrir


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Nov 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que me lo paso bien planeando y mirando cosas, luego ya que ocurra lo que tenga que ocurrir



Quizas el instinto protector a los seres queridos?


----------



## Chihiro (13 Nov 2021)

Una cosa a la que le estoy dando vueltas...

¿Una carabina de 24 julios (máxima potencia permitida en España) podría intimidar de cara a una persona que intenta entrar en tu domicilio?

Me refiero a defenderte desde una ventana en el piso de arriba donde tienes la ventaja de la altura.

*Por favor, antes de contestar, lean las notas al pie del mensaje:*

NOTA: Entiendo que es recomendable obtener licencia de armas y todo eso, pero antes de optar por esa vía, quisiera descartar otras menos engorrosas. 

NOTA 1: Expongo el caso de que el/los atacantes no lleven armas de fuego, sino armas blancas y/o objetos contundentes. Antes de enfrentarme a gente armada, prefiero utilizar una salida de emergencia dentro de un plan de huida ya preparado.

NOTA 2: He visto videos donde ese tipo de carabinas se utilizan para cazar animales pequeños como conejos y a distancias de 50 metros aún son efectivas. No matarían pero podrían causar suficiente daño como para ahuyentar algún intento de entrar en tu casa.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Nov 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Una cosa a la que le estoy dando vueltas...
> 
> ¿Una carabina de 24 julios (máxima potencia permitida en España) podría intimidar de cara a una persona que intenta entrar en tu domicilio?
> 
> ...



Olvidate de eso,las armas son para lo que son.
Si quiere un arma que llegado el momento pueda salvar su vida y la de su familia desde luego una carabina de ese tipo no lo hará.
Incluso encabronara más al que reciba el "balinazo".
La licencia de caza es más sencilla de obtener de lo que la gente se cree.


----------



## estertores (14 Nov 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Una cosa a la que le estoy dando vueltas...
> 
> ¿Una carabina de 24 julios (máxima potencia permitida en España) podría intimidar de cara a una persona que intenta entrar en tu domicilio?
> 
> ...



Según yo lo veo la clave es el nivel de desesperación de los atacantes y su número.

Si son demasiados, muy desesperados y sin nada que perder no hay mucho que hacer; lo inteligente es haber huído antes de que llegue esa situación.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2021)

Nos os hace ni puto caso nadie....


----------



## Chihiro (14 Nov 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Según yo lo veo la clave es el nivel de desesperación de los atacantes y su número.
> 
> Si son demasiados, muy desesperados y sin nada que perder no hay mucho que hacer; lo inteligente es haber huído antes de que llegue esa situación.



Si algún día llega esa situación, ríete tú de películas como Mad Max. Yo me refiero más bien al pillaje o intentos de robo aprovechando por ejemplo un apagón, o un colapso de las FFCCSE. Por fortuna, no vivo ni en una ciudad, barrio o casa llamativa, pero siempre he sido una persona muy previsora.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (16 Nov 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Una cosa a la que le estoy dando vueltas...
> 
> ¿Una carabina de 24 julios (máxima potencia permitida en España) podría intimidar de cara a una persona que intenta entrar en tu domicilio?
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, yo que las uso desde los 10 años, creo que perfectamente podría no sólo dañar gravemente sino matar, un sólo disparo en cuello o zona corazón o pulmones, pueden atravesar una puerta metálica y para más inri con los nuevos balines puedes hacer grandes destrozos, si usas 4,5 tendrás más distancia y menos daño y el 5,5 al revés, lo malo que tiene es la baja frecuencia de disparo, aunque hay modelos que te permiten tener más de un balin, suelen ser de bombona de gas, pero van a una velocidad más que suficiente, unos 300 mts por segundo, además hay también pistolas con cargadores de 16 balines y disparan de seguido, si además tienes un cargador de reserva, me parece que recibir 32 balines a unos 150 mts/seg. Creo que no le va a hacer gracia a nadie..como todo, dependerá de tu/s contrarios y si sólo eres uno o tienes más armas de estas, el que intente algo, en primer lugar le quedará la duda de que arma es, simulan muy bien a las de fuego, y siempre será más factible irse a una posible presa más fácil, en un entorno donde una herida puede ser mortal, creo que se lo pensarían dos veces, yo para defensa, salvando las de fuego sí te las recomiendo, puedes ver vídeos de cómo cazan jabalíes con ellas, por lo menos desde mi experiencia te valen, si añades mira telescópica, puntero láser y trípode, puedes tener todas las que quieras y miles de balines, entre ellos los nuevos modelos, además te permitirían cazar y dar de comer algo a los tuyos. Anímate y las pruebas.


----------



## Yakuza (17 Nov 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> El agua es la peor parte, y el más importnte. A 2 litros por persona y dia, necesitarías muuuuuuchas garrafas para sobrevivir unos cuantos meses, si no tienes acceso a pozo o a agua de lluvia.



Pues bebe menos agua durante un tiempo y necesitaras la mitad de garrafas.


----------



## Yakuza (17 Nov 2021)

Chihiro dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> AGUA: En una ciudad es imprescindible disponer de envases vacíos SI o SI para almacenar agua. Si no dispones de mucho espacio venden tanques prensados que ocupan muy poco espacio.
> 
> ...



Los filtros de la jarras esas de Bartra servirían para potabilizar agua que se tenga guardada en un bidón?


----------



## Dodoritos (17 Nov 2021)

Yakuza dijo:


> Los filtros de la jarras esas de Bartra servirían para potabilizar agua que se tenga guardada en un bidón?



Jajajaja... Las jarras son de Britta, Bartra es (o era) un jugador del Far$a.

Esas jarras no potabilizan, solo le quitan el gusto al agua.


----------



## Yakuza (17 Nov 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Jajajaja... Las jarras son de Britta, Bartra es (o era) un jugador del Far$a.
> 
> Esas jarras no potabilizan, solo le quitan el gusto al agua.



Pues vaya puta mierda, cuanto tiempo tarda en ponerse mala el agua del grifo en una garrafa? Tengo 80 que llevan un año.


----------



## Dodoritos (17 Nov 2021)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues vaya puta mierda, cuanto tiempo tarda en ponerse mala el agua del grifo en una garrafa? Tengo 80 que llevan un año.



Depende del envase y de si le da la luz. Los mayores peligros vienen de la contaminación que pueda pasar del plástico de la garrafa al agua y de las bacterias que puedan desarrollarse en el interior, especialmente si le da el sol. 

En un principio, y más aún en caso de emergencia, con darle un hervor al agua o echarle unas gotas de lejía es más que suficiente para beberla sin peligro.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (17 Nov 2021)

Yo tengo 15 litros de lejía potabilizadora, pero una opción muy viable es tener botellas vacías de máximo 2 litros, pasar el agua de las de 5 litros a esas, y ponerlas al sol, matarás el 99% de las posibles bacterias, y si quieres matar el sabor, una botellita de limón concentrado y echarle unas gotitas.


----------



## Feynman (17 Nov 2021)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues bebe menos agua durante un tiempo y necesitaras la mitad de garrafas.



Eso, mantente deshidratado en una situación de gran estrés que supone vivir un madmax.


----------



## Nico (18 Nov 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Yo tengo 15 litros de lejía potabilizadora



Salvo que tengas que potabilizar agua para un estadio no te serán de mucha utilidad.

La lejía *se degrada a razón de un 30% cada seis meses* (digamos que con un año de antiguedad ya potabiliza la mitad y con dos años es prácticamente inefectiva).

Fíjate que no en vano traen "fecha de elaboración" o "fecha de vencimiento" (según el país indican una cosa o la otra).

Dado que con 2-4 gotas potabilizas UN litro de agua, con un litro o dos de lejía tienes más que suficiente para TODA SU VIDA UTIL (para un uso doméstico de cuatro personas)

Otra cosa es que te compres (o te fabriques) un aparatito para FABRICAR LEJIA en base a agua y sal (se hace con agua, sal, cátodos o ánodos especiales -carbono- y electricidad).

Con eso tendrás "lejía fresca" siempre.


----------



## Nico (18 Nov 2021)

Para más info:









El blanqueador con cloro tiene una vida útil


¿Sabías que el blanqueador con cloro tiene una vida útil? Esto es lo que necesita saber, incluido cómo almacenar su lejía para que dure.




www.greelane.com





La lejía es uno de esos productos químicos domésticos que pierde su actividad con el tiempo. No importa si el recipiente de blanqueador se ha abierto o no. La temperatura es el factor principal que afecta el tiempo que la lejía permanece activa.​​Pasan de 4 a 8 semanas desde que se hace el blanqueador con cloro hasta que llega a la tienda para que pueda comprarlo para llevarlo a casa. Esto le deja *entre 3 y 5 meses en los que el blanqueador se encuentra en el nivel de eficacia indicado en su etiqueta*.​


----------



## Nico (19 Nov 2021)

Teniendo tirachinas (las normales o las "potenciadas") con una buena provisión de bolas metálicas, tienes algo MUCHO MAS POTENTE Y PODEROSO, a menor costo, con más versatilidad y sin problemas de suministro (salvo las gomas).


----------



## estertores (19 Nov 2021)

Nico dijo:


> La lejía *se degrada a razón de un 30% cada seis meses* (digamos que con un año de antiguedad ya potabiliza la mitad y con dos años es prácticamente inefectiva).



No tenía ni idea, y yo con botellas de lejía guardadas desde hace años!


----------



## Nico (19 Nov 2021)

estertores dijo:


> No tenía ni idea, y yo con botellas de lejía guardadas desde hace años!



Nunca es triste la verdad, lo que no tiene es remedio.  

En cambio, si te consigues sal, minas de lápiz de carbón (mejor carbonilla para artistas), un poco de cable y una batería o una placa fotovoltaica (12 V lo ideal), podrás "fabricar" lejía durante siglos !! 

Toma, de regalo...



O te la compras...


----------



## tarkus07 (19 Nov 2021)

¿Potabilizar agua con lejía??? xd si el mejor potabilizador es el dióxido de cloro, mal llamado lejía por el sistema y sus cómplices + los que repiten sin saber. El CDS tiene además propiedades curativas mientras que la lejía (o lavandina) es tóxica.
Fórmula de hipoclorito de sodio
NaClO 
Fórmula del CDS
ClO₂
1 cm3 de CDS x litro de agua para potabilizar, mientras que mayores concentraciones son terapéuticas en diferentes dosis según protocolos para cada enfermedad.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (21 Nov 2021)

Todas esas mierdas islas robaran los ejércitos en descomposición.


----------



## fff (22 Nov 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Teniendo tirachinas (las normales o las "potenciadas") con una buena provisión de bolas metálicas, tienes algo MUCHO MAS POTENTE Y PODEROSO, a menor costo, con más versatilidad y sin problemas de suministro (salvo las gomas).



Link para ver esos tirachinas por favor


----------



## Nico (22 Nov 2021)

fff dijo:


> Link para ver esos tirachinas por favor



Busca en Alibaba o Amazon (USA) o eBay o en Youtube. No me hagas ponerme el trabajo cuando lo tienes al alcance de "Google" en tus manos.


----------



## fff (22 Nov 2021)

Cierto, entiendo que potenciadas te refieres con mira laser.


----------



## Dodoritos (22 Nov 2021)

fff dijo:


> Cierto, entiendo que potenciadas te refieres con mira laser.



Yo de chaval tenía uno que llevaba una correa que se anclaba en el codo. De munición usaba almendras y al dispararlas contra un muro, las desintegraba.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Nov 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> y la gente que dependemos de transfusiones de sangre al mes y medicamentos imprescindibles ?
> hablo de imprescindibles, y que necesitan refrigeración y transporte
> buen hilo, gracias



Los medicamentos refrigerados puede usar una nevera pequeña. Necesitará un par de generadores solares, preferiblemente de 20.000 Wh. Y un par de placas solares a partir de 150W. Ademas son recargables en cualquier enchufe.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (16 Ene 2022)

Liebreblanca dijo:


> Soy hipotiroidea. Si sabes de una farmacia online que venda Eutirox sin receta, me interesa. Si pudiera ser, que no te pidan un riñón.



EUTIROX GENÉRICO 1
EUTIROX GENÉRICO 2


----------



## Falcatón (16 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El arroz me parece un error, porque necesitas cocerlo ybporque si lleva mucho tiempo se pone malo (le salen bichos) la harina igual.



Mejor, proteínas gratis incluidas. Lo importante es cocerlo bien y sin fuego ni agua no te sirve de nada.


----------



## blahblahblah (16 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Mejor, proteínas gratis incluidas. Lo importante es cocerlo bien y sin fuego ni agua no te sirve de nada.



Cualquier grano si lo dejas con agua suficientemente tiempo es comestible. Si usas el sol para calentar el agua es comestible en bastante poco. Con una manta de esas térmicas super barata, o parecido, puedes hacer un apaño para acelerar aun más el proceso.

De todas maneras mejor comprar granos que puedan germinar y no estén procesados, antes que "arroz blanco". Recordad que des de un punto de vista nutricional, casi todos los granos es mejor comerlos una vez germinados que cocidos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (17 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Cualquier grano si lo dejas con agua suficientemente tiempo es comestible. Si usas el sol para calentar el agua es comestible en bastante poco. Con una manta de esas térmicas super barata, o parecido, puedes hacer un apaño para acelerar aun más el proceso.
> 
> De todas maneras mejor comprar granos que puedan germinar y no estén procesados, antes que "arroz blanco". Recordad que des de un punto de vista nutricional, casi todos los granos es mejor comerlos una vez germinados que cocidos.



yo en algun sitio he leido que a los granos que venden en el super a la mayoría les han sometido a algun tipo de tratamiento (no se si es químico, térmico o como) para inhibir la posibilidad de germinación


----------



## Blunae (17 Ene 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues vaya puta mierda, cuanto tiempo tarda en ponerse mala el agua del grifo en una garrafa? Tengo 80 que llevan un año.



Hay un tubito que creo recordar se llama lifestraw, con eso sí purificarias bastante el agua, con capacidad para 2000 litros, luego ya los filtros están reventados y no hacen bien su trabajo. Suelen valer unos 20 euros.


----------



## blahblahblah (17 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> yo en algun sitio he leido que a los granos que venden en el super a la mayoría les han sometido a algun tipo de tratamiento (no se si es químico, térmico o como) para inhibir la posibilidad de germinación



En la mayoría es posible que si, en todos no. Los sacos de semillas que venden para animales en ninguno, que yo sepa.


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2022)

Blunae dijo:


> Hay un tubito que creo recordar se llama lifestraw, con eso sí purificarias bastante el agua, con capacidad para 2000 litros, luego ya los filtros están reventados y no hacen bien su trabajo. Suelen valer unos 20 euros.



*Sawyer Mini - Sistema de filtración de agua Original SP128*

Este unos 36 €


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues vaya puta mierda, cuanto tiempo tarda en ponerse mala el agua del grifo en una garrafa? Tengo 80 que llevan un año.



Vete renovándolas...


----------



## risto mejido (17 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> yo en algun sitio he leido que a los granos que venden en el super a la mayoría les han sometido a algun tipo de tratamiento (no se si es químico, térmico o como) para inhibir la posibilidad de germinación



No, no es cierto, pueden germinar tranquilamente 
Las especias si son tratadas , pero legumbres ni una , todas germinan 

Y como bien dicen el arroz y las pastas en agua fría, se pueden comer igual, más horas , pero son comestibles.

La pasta de sémola de trigo duro es un alimento que tarda eones en caducar y son hidratos puros 


Proteínas completas igual que la carne es comer un cereal con una legumbre pe judías pintas con arroz, no hace falta comer gusanos para tener proteínas de alta calidad 

Miel también es buena ;buenísima opción


----------



## Chihiro (17 Ene 2022)

fff dijo:


> *Sawyer Mini - Sistema de filtración de agua Original SP128*
> 
> Este unos 36 €



Ese filtro lo tengo yo bien testeado. Os pongo algo de información de primera mano por si a alguien le interesa.

Lo ideal es usarlo junto con una botella de refresco/tinto/similar enroscado. (Las de agua no sirven porque tienen una boca un poco más ancha). El filtro va genial y con cuidado y limpieza te puede filtrar hasta 200.000 litros. 

Eso sí, tres cosas importantes sobre el:

1. No filtra virus ni metales pesados así que hay que intentar no usarlo de manera constante con aguas cercanas a polígonos o granjas.

2. No esperéis que funcione como un grifo. el caudal es pequeño. Lo ideal es filtrar desde una botella (sucia) hasta llenar otra (limpia), así puedes tenerla disponible al instante.

3. Cuidado con las temperaturas muy bajas. Su corazón es de cerámica y podría romperse si el agua de su interior se congela.


----------



## fff (18 Ene 2022)

Recomendaría *quinoa*, es un supercereal y tiene proteinas. Muy facil de preparar y no es caro.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Feb 2022)

Bueno, subo este hilo por varios motivos, para empezar hay consejos muy interesantes que pueden ser utilizados para lo que se avecina.

Lo subo basicamente por que leo verdaderas locuras. Una despensa medianamente decente no consiste en comprar 5l de aceite para vencer la inflacion que viene es para desabastecimientos que vienen.

Consejo para vencer la inflacion que viene si o si o si, esto no hay duda.

Grandes cantidades de lo que vayasis a gastar pase lo que pase, el precio de todo se va a disparar, olvidaos de problemas de suministro, que se pueden dar, si quereis batir el problema comprad ahora lo que luego va a ser mas caro, pero no un litro, eso es absurdo, cientos si teneis espacio.


----------



## Dodoritos (27 Feb 2022)

Yo voy mañana a por material para ampliar el gallinero. Ahora tengo 7 gallinas y la idea es poner 7 más.


----------



## vacutator (1 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, subo este hilo por varios motivos, para empezar hay consejos muy interesantes que pueden ser utilizados para lo que se avecina.
> 
> Lo subo basicamente por que leo verdaderas locuras. Una despensa medianamente decente no consiste en comprar 5l de aceite para vencer la inflacion que viene es para desabastecimientos que vienen.
> 
> ...



El aceite caduca ? 

Por lo menos vienen con fechas muy justas de 1 año aprox. Otra cosa es que esa fecha no valga para nada y en realidad dure mucho más


----------



## Mk3 (1 Mar 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> El aceite caduca ?
> 
> Por lo menos vienen con fechas muy justas de 1 año aprox. Otra cosa es que esa fecha no valga para nada y en realidad dure mucho más



yo estoy consumiendo aciete girasol caducado de julio del 21 y no le noto nada...


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Mar 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> El aceite caduca ?
> 
> Por lo menos vienen con fechas muy justas de 1 año aprox. Otra cosa es que esa fecha no valga para nada y en realidad dure mucho más



Son fechas recomendadas, en realidad el aceite de oliva dura muchos años y es perfectamente comestible, perdera propiedades pero comestible sin problemas, eso si. Nasa de guardarlo en plastico de garrafa del mercadona, se tiene que pasar a un recipiente opaco de cristal y la temperatura no puede ser muy alta, el sol ni olerlo.


----------



## paqui.67 (2 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien tiene idea en este hilo sobre qué tipo de yodo es el más recomendable para los humanos?
Vivo en zona peligrosa y me interesa el tema, me está empezando a preocupar.


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> De primero de mad-maxismo y supervivencia....no hagas caso de lo que diga JL.
> A partir de ahí acepta consejos.



Pues la visión remota es súper útil


----------



## SPQR (3 Mar 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Yo voy mañana a por material para ampliar el gallinero. Ahora tengo 7 gallinas y la idea es poner 7 más.



Las vas a alimentar con piensos a base de maiz y trigo ucros?


----------



## Dodoritos (3 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Las vas a alimentar con piensos a base de maiz y trigo ucros?



Es algo que no me preocupa, al menos de momento, lo consigo del trabajo y gratis.


----------



## Sardónica (5 Mar 2022)

1 BUEN JAMÓN.


----------



## VikingoMoruno (5 Mar 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> El aceite caduca ?
> 
> Por lo menos vienen con fechas muy justas de 1 año aprox. Otra cosa es que esa fecha no valga para nada y en realidad dure mucho más



No caduca, mi familia es aceitera y hemos consumido sin problema aceite con 10 años que llego a acumular, no hay ningun problema y no notas la diferencia.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## alopecio (5 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Eso ha salido de Burbuja, que lo sepais...


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Son fechas recomendadas, en realidad el aceite de oliva dura muchos años y es perfectamente comestible, perdera propiedades pero comestible sin problemas, eso si. Nasa de guardarlo en plastico de garrafa del mercadona, se tiene que pasar a un recipiente opaco de cristal y la temperatura no puede ser muy alta, el sol ni olerlo.



Recipiente opaco de cristal... ¿para 5l, de cristal? Qué peligro.


----------



## nedantes (5 Mar 2022)

del forero @Kiral 


alopecio dijo:


> Eso ha salido de Burbuja, que lo sepais...


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




​


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Recipiente opaco de cristal... ¿para 5l, de cristal? Qué peligro.





No se, yo tengo 4 de estas, tengo aceite de oliva de calidad para años, de todas formas de momento al aceite tengo acceso facil.
Tambien tengo 2 recipientes de 210L cada uno para agua potable. Lo compre todo en Amazon cuando abri el hilo, a dia de hoy estoy bastante bien preparado, y encontre en el propio hilo maneras de filtrar el agua, me decante por una que puso un forero, ni tan mal para lo que viene.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




​


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea en este hilo sobre qué tipo de yodo es el más recomendable para los humanos?
> Vivo en zona peligrosa y me interesa el tema, me está empezando a preocupar.



El yodo para "curar" heridas de la farmafia vale.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2022)

Guardar grasa animal, huevos y carne/pescado deshidratado insensatos, los aceites de oliva o no, cereales y otras mierdas, servian para otras cosas que no era alimentar humanos, hasta que nos cambiaron la dieta a la de esclavos.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Mar 2022)

Hambre en España? El sector primario se hunde



Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Mar 2022)

Subo hilo, es una verguenza algunos de los que se dedican a trolear en este subforo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El yodo para "curar" heridas de la farmafia vale.



Por cierto, las pastillas de yodo son con receta médica...


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Mar 2022)

Imagino que todos los que hemos hecho este hilo estamos mas que preparados, mientras el mago te entretiene con la mano derecha recordad que el truco viene por la izquierda.

Yo me centraria en medicinas, cualquier persona puede pasar sin comer mucho pero si tienes un problema medico y no hay estonces si tienes un problema.


----------



## RvD (11 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Imagino que todos los que hemos hecho este hilo estamos mas que preparados, mientras el mago te entretiene con la mano derecha recordad que el truco viene por la izquierda.
> 
> Yo me centraria en medicinas, cualquier persona puede pasar sin comer mucho pero si tienes un problema medico y no hay estonces si tienes un problema.



Ciertamente. Eso me ha recordado que mi instructor de navegación me dijo en su día que era muy importante no tener ningún problema dental antes de comenzar una travesía por mar.

Así que...el que no lo esté, que se ponga al día.


----------



## JuanMacClane (11 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos, que ya militarizaran a los camioneros, como ya pasó con los controladores.


----------



## matias331 (14 Mar 2022)

Con los anos que llevo en burbuja, cada dia creo mas que esta financiado por los productores de latun, ........leyendo este hilo , no entiendo que se busca, vivir un poco mas que los que no se prepararon para el Mad Max? o que?.......de acuerdo totalmente que vamos encaminados a una crisis sin parangon, pero no veo que la solucion sea almacenar alimentos u otros bienes "primarios", veo mejor las propuestas tipo alejarse de las ciudades, etc....aunque no tengo claro cual es la mejor opcion .........


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Mar 2022)

matias331 dijo:


> Con los anos que llevo en burbuja, cada dia creo mas que esta financiado por los productores de latun, ........leyendo este hilo , no entiendo que se busca, vivir un poco mas que los que no se prepararon para el Mad Max? o que?.......de acuerdo totalmente que vamos encaminados a una crisis sin parangon, pero no veo que la solucion sea almacenar alimentos u otros bienes "primarios", veo mejor las propuestas tipo alejarse de las ciudades, etc....aunque no tengo claro cual es la mejor opcion .........



Se trata mas de ser precavido, cada uno interpreta la realidad como quiere pero lo que paso con el absurdo del covid fue un aviso. Simplemente voy a explicarle quien no soy.

1- No soy la persona que sale en una foto en una cola kilometrica esperando para llenar un deposito.

2- No soy el que se pelea de forma absurda por aceite que falta en un supermercado.

3- No soy la persona que si se sufre un apagon pasa frio y no puede ni calentar agua ni una comida.

4- No soy el que piensa que Dios proveera y en la bondad del vecino y que de esta salimos mas fuertes y que todo saldra bien.

5- No soy el que se pone nervioso si un dia voy a una farmacia y no tengo algo basico para una infeccion que puede matarme a mi o a uno de los mios.

6- No soy el que espera en la puerta de un banco ante un corralito.

Estar preparado no va de desaparecer de la sociedad o de acumular hasta el absurdo alubias o macarrones, es simplemenete ir un paso adelante frente a un pais que vive a un paso de la indigencia y que no tiene una simple linterna decente en caso de un apagon de 5h y que teniendo niños en casa son incapaces de tener lo mas basico para sobrevivir 5 dias sin necesidad de ayuda y digo 5 dias sin absolutamente nada, y eso marca la diferencia, vaya si la marca, entre salir a la calle que sera el caos a buscar con millones de imbeciles lo necesario a estar encerrado esperando simplemente que pase lo peor de la tormenta con bajo perfil y teniendo un plan.

Si pasa algo, usted tiene un plan? Pienselo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Mar 2022)

En este foro se anuncia el Mad Max desde hace años. ¿Llegará algún día?
Esperemos que no. Al menos a corto plazo, no lo veo.


----------



## RvD (14 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Se trata mas de ser precavido, cada uno interpreta la realidad como quiere pero lo que paso con el absurdo del covid fue un aviso. Simplemente voy a explicarle quien no soy.
> 
> 1- No soy la persona que sale en una foto en una cola kilometrica esperando para llenar un deposito.
> 
> ...



Me permito la licencia de citarle y añadir un enlace a la página del CDC donde se habla específicamente de esto. Agradecerle, por supuesto y como no puede ser de otro modo, cada una de sus aportaciones.

Venga!!.. que leer y estar, al menos informado, no significa ser un friki-preparacionista-negacionista y todo lo ista que se quiera añadir. Sentido común y precaución deben ir de la mano. Estar enterado y tener alguna cosa organizada, entra dentro de esos dos supuestos.

Preparedness & Planning | CDC Emergency Preparedness & Response

Nos llevan décadas de ventaja en estos asuntos. Nunca pasa nada, pero...y si sí ? "Get a kit, make a plan, be prepared...." 

Disfruten la lectura. Siempre, siempre se aprende algo. USA no es SPAIN, pero seguro que alguna cosa les servirá de guía para adaptarlo a su conveniencia.


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Por cierto, las pastillas de yodo son con receta médica...



Farmacéuticos aclaran que medicamentos con yoduro de potasio son ineficaces contra radiactividad y piden "tranquilidad"


----------



## myles (14 Mar 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Por qué nunca miel de supermercado?



La cortan con yeso.


----------



## chafamandurrias (14 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En este foro se anuncia el Mad Max desde hace años. ¿Llegará algún día?
> Esperemos que no. Al menos a corto plazo, no lo veo.



Yo llevo un montón de años sin morir, pero sé que soy mortal. El preparacionismo no te da inmortalidad pero puede librarte de morir con cara de tonto.


----------



## myles (14 Mar 2022)

Ya lo he puesto alguna vez, el conocimiento del medio te garantiza un plus.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (14 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983662
> 
> Ya lo he puesto alguna vez, el conocimiento del medio te garantiza un plus.



Con el plasma solar que cae ahora del cielo.. notas que crecen mejor? Más rápido?


----------



## myles (15 Mar 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> Con el plasma solar que cae ahora del cielo.. notas que crecen mejor? Más rápido?



Anda que sabrás tu lo que te comes del super.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (15 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Anda que sabrás tu lo que te comes del super.



No entiendo tu respuesta... Mi pregunta no es irónica, es literal.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Mar 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> Yo llevo un montón de años sin morir, pero sé que soy mortal. El preparacionismo no te da inmortalidad pero puede librarte de morir con cara de tonto.



Entre que lo de maricon no se me nota y lo de tonto despues de muerto mas me va ha dar, cuando me muera lo que haga conmigo la belencita mientras no me entierre, con que no haga mucho ruido al follar lo demas a mi mas me da cuando donde y como.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Anda que sabrás tu lo que te comes del super.



Mismito que cuando comulgas ha saber que parte o trozo del cristo te toca en suerte comerte.
Anda que?


----------



## Fukuoka San (15 Mar 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Farmacéuticos aclaran que medicamentos con yoduro de potasio son ineficaces contra radiactividad y piden "tranquilidad"



Los farmacéuticos mienten. Impide el bocio producido por partículas radiactivas en la tiroides.


----------



## ueee3 (15 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Guardar grasa animal, huevos y carne/pescado deshidratado insensatos, los aceites de oliva o no, cereales y otras mierdas, servian para otras cosas que no era alimentar humanos, hasta que nos cambiaron la dieta a la de esclavos.



Joer pues los cereales dan mucha energía.

Carne y pescado deshidratados?


----------



## ueee3 (15 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Los farmacéuticos mienten. Impide el bocio producido por partículas radiactivas en la tiroides.



Pero venden de las que harían algo o no? Según un forero las buenas buenas no están a ma venta.


----------



## PEPEYE (15 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Los farmacéuticos mienten. Impide el bocio producido por partículas radiactivas en la tiroides.



Vamos a ver NO es cierto en su totalidad
Se perfectamente de lo que hablo. Mirate las dosis de venta en farmacias y las dosis necesarias para caso de radiacion


----------



## PEPEYE (15 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero venden de las que harían algo o no? Según un forero las buenas buenas no están a ma venta.



Pregunta respondida NO


----------



## Chihiro (15 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En este foro se anuncia el Mad Max desde hace años. ¿Llegará algún día?
> Esperemos que no. Al menos a corto plazo, no lo veo.



Te voy a contar un secreto...
Llevo en este foro desde su creación allá por el 2004. Jamás me he tomado en serio ninguno de los "colapsos" anunciados por los mesías como Tochovista hasta la llegada de la plandemia. Todas las "casualidades" que hemos vivido, sumado a la absurda obsesión por inyectarnos esa terapia génica, han echo saltar las alarmas de mi sentido común. Si a eso le añadimos esta nueva fase de guerra, inflación e incertidumbre económica, me siento más cómodo teniendo un plan alternativo que contemple varias situaciones inesperadas. Si al final no ocurre nada, pues continuaremos con nuestra vida, pero siempre me ha ido bien confiando en mi sentido común y hoy en día me dice, que vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos hacia una crisis nunca vista por nuestra generación. El único problema es saber si será una lenta agonía que durará años, o un repentino colapso social y económico con impredecibles consecuencias.


----------



## Dodoritos (15 Mar 2022)

✅Vamos a solucionar una duda que muchos tenéis sobre las pastillas de Yodo. 





☢Las pastillas contra la radiación ¿Qué son? 





Es yoduro potásico no radiactivo, el principio activo es yoduro. En españa su marca original es IBMZ (al menos hace unos años) pero no las vas a comprar en ningún lado puesto que el gobierno las tiene y siempre las ha tenido incautadas. 





¿QUE SUCEDE SI SE TOMAN MAL? 





Puedes generarte problemas de tiroides, fallos renales y hepáticos. 





¿Cómo funcionan? 





Se toman las pastillas para saturar la tiroides al máximo y que no absorba la radiación exterior. Pero es importante saber, que el polvo radiactivo puede ser inhalado en nuestros pulmones o depositado en nuestra piel. Y también habría que protegerse de ello. 





❌No compréis Yoduro (eutirox) en las farmacias (Solo es para personas enfermas) 





Eutirox y otras marcas de esta índole contiene yoduro de potasio en mínimas partes que ayudan a la gente que tiene hipotiroidismo. Pero que no sirve para la radiación. Ya que estas pastillas actúan de otra manera. Y puedes provocarte una hipertiroiditis e incluso cancer o bocio.


✅No juegues con tu Salud


De un canal de supervivencia en telegram


----------



## myles (16 Mar 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> No entiendo tu respuesta... Mi pregunta no es irónica, es literal.



Y la mía también, ni puta idea de lo que comes tanto así como la fruta que no sabes que cantidad de glifosato puede contener.


----------



## Fukuoka San (16 Mar 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> ✅Vamos a solucionar una duda que muchos tenéis sobre las pastillas de Yodo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cambia de canal. El Eutirox no lleva Yodo. 

*1. Qué es Eutirox y para qué se utiliza*
La levotiroxina, el principio activo de Eutirox, es una hormona tiroidea sintética para el tratamiento de enfermedades y disfunciones de la glándula tiroides. Tiene el mismo efecto que las hormonas tiroideas producidas naturalmente.

Claro que además de saturar la tiroides con Yodo hay que evitar inalar y proteger la piel de partículas radiactivas. Pero la compañía que hay en España vendiendo filtros para partículas radiactivas me dice:

"En respuesta a su consulta, desconocemos en qué escenario necesita usted utilizar protección frente a partículas radiactivas, si indicarle que los productos de PSD están diseñados para su uso industrial y profesional por lo que no tenemos soluciones para el público general que puedan ser utilizados en escenarios de riesgo nuclear."

Y a continuación, quitan los filtros PSD de su web jaja.


----------



## rsaca (16 Mar 2022)

Si, si, peo lo más importante, dónde se puede conseguir yodo 130 o 65mg ahora?. Yo llevo tiempo buscandolo y agotado en todas partes. En usa dan tiempos para reabastecimiento de un mes o similar, que tambien volará.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Mar 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> ✅Vamos a solucionar una duda que muchos tenéis sobre las pastillas de Yodo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espera: las pastillas de las farmacias pueden provocarte hipertorioiditos y otras enfermedades? Entonces las antiradiación que llevan dosis mil veces superiores que?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Si, si, peo lo más importante, dónde se puede conseguir yodo 130 o 65mg ahora?. Yo llevo tiempo buscandolo y agotado en todas partes. En usa dan tiempos para reabastecimiento de un mes o similar, que tambien volará.



Dicen que en España en ningún lado, nunca. En otros lados no se.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Mar 2022)

Para suplementar yodo puntualmente se pueden tener algas deshidratadas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (16 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Si, si, peo lo más importante, dónde se puede conseguir yodo 130 o 65mg ahora?. Yo llevo tiempo buscandolo y agotado en todas partes. En usa dan tiempos para reabastecimiento de un mes o similar, que tambien volará.



En un supermercado o parafarmafia, el genérico del Betadine, que no lleva conservantes ni mierdas.


----------



## Hastaelgorro (20 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Si, si, peo lo más importante, dónde se puede conseguir yodo 130 o 65mg ahora?. Yo llevo tiempo buscandolo y agotado en todas partes. En usa dan tiempos para reabastecimiento de un mes o similar, que tambien volará.



No sé si este te sirve.









YODO 150mcg - Essential Series


Comprar YODO 150mcg Online. Yodo en cómodas tabletas. 100% de los valores diarios recomendados en cada servicio. Procedente de yoduro de potasio. Sin gluten. Apto para veg




www.hsnstore.com


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Mar 2022)

Olvidaos del yodo, en caso de guerra nuclear como que lo de tomar yodo va a ser el menor de vuestros problemas.

Apuntes importantes.

MEDICINAS.

Una cosa que practicamente no se ha comentado es el alcohol, hablo de alta graduacion, desde whiskys a ron ginebra, tequila o vodka, segun gustos, pero tener una reserva de alcohol de calidad puede ser fundamental y no hablo de beberselo.

El problema de las gasolinas va aprovocar no solo un encarecimiento de latas sino una falta de las mismas.

NO CONGELADOS, el que tenga un arcon o varios llenos de productos que los vaya vaciando, es un error depender de la energia para la conservacion de alimentos.

Voy a repetir. MEDICINAS.


----------



## Rocker (21 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Olvidaos del yodo, en caso de guerra nuclear como que lo de tomar yodo va a ser el menor de vuestros problemas.
> 
> Apuntes importantes.
> 
> ...



Pienso lo mismo. No tiene ningún sentido que monten una guerra nuclear porque les perjudicaría a ellos mismos, a los altos dirigentes de todo el mundo, no son gilipollas, si la hubiera ahora mismo estaría muy tranquilo, sabría que es mentira, una tomadura de pelo al más puro estilo del teatro del coronavirus, con lo cual iba a pasar de todo y no me tomaría nada, sería sólo para jugar con el miedo de la gente, pero totalmente falsa la tirada de bombas nucleares, esa es mi opinión.

En lo de las medicinas estoy de acuerdo, un botiquín básico es necesario, pero aún más necesario unos pocos conocimientos básicos para curar heridas y primeros auxilios.

Lo de los arcones de congelados totalmente cirto, a mis padres les pasó dos veces y desde entonces no se molestaron en llenar el arcón, ahí está en un trastero muerto de risa. Dos cortes generales de luz por un problema general en el bloque de pisos, menudas risas, una avería y todo dios perdió la comida de la nevera, saltaba la luz cada vez que ponías el secador, vamos lo de los arcones todos los vecinos pensaron lo mismo, que con lo que habían perdido que ya no pensaban volver a llenar el arcón que era tontería almacenar para luego por una avería joderte montones de comida.

Lo del alcohol no entiendo porque lo dices, yo no bebo, sólo algunas cervezas de vez en cuando, con lo cual nunca tengo ni whisky ni vodka ni nada de eso, pero si que tengo botiquín de alcohol, agua oxigenada, etc. Además es tirar el dinero si no bebes, tampoco me va el vino, pero además lo puedes hacer tú mismo en casa con agua, azúcar y levadura ya tienes la base y tirado de precio.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Durante muchisimo tiempo en la burbuja se ha hablado una y otra vez de prepararse para un evento que crease una situacion inedita donde estar medianamente preparado puede suponer la diferencia entre vivir o morir.
> 
> En este hilo voy a subir que se puede hacer y algunas ideas practicas para aquellos que tienen poco espacio o viven en pisos en ciudades donde las posibilidades de tener gallinas o tu propia huerta son absurdas, es decir, voy a crear un hilo lo mas util posible lejos de los preparacionistas clasicos que viven en una montaña sin electricidad y sacando los recursos de un bosque.
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Mar 2022)

En tiempos de escasez el tabaco, el alcohol y el sexo son la moneda de cambio. Da igual que no fumes, que no bebas o que no...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Mar 2022)

Espero me permitas un inciso. desde casi siempre una de mis aspiraciones ha sido demostrarme a mi mismo como hacer para sobrevivir en plena naturaleza y a ser posible llegar ha conseguirlo, de ante mano te cueto que desde 1975 dispongo de una finca de mas de tres kilometros cuadrados donde hay toda clase de animales todos ellos salvajes y por ello solo me queda razonarte que ninguna vez que lo intente lo consegui mas alla de una semana y poco mas.
De la forma y manera que el español medio vive y convive en una ciudad y de la forma que esta acostumbrado al segundo dia y muy poco mas feneceria de inanicio y desesperacion por lo inutil que se sentiria frente las dificultades que encontraria al no estar acostumbrado ni a cazar ni ha saber cazar y mucho menos poder servirse del minimo que de una forma gratuita te ofrece ni te da el campo.
Anda que?


----------



## Chihiro (21 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> En tiempos de escasez el tabaco, el alcohol y el sexo son la moneda de cambio. Da igual que no fumes, que no bebas o que no...



No te creas que no lo he pensado cada vez que veo a alguien fumando. En una situación de desabastecimiento de tabaco, esa gente vendería a su madre por conseguir una cajetilla más.


----------



## Chihiro (21 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Espero me permitas un inciso. desde casi siempre una de mis aspiraciones ha sido demostrarme a mi mismo como hacer para sobrevivir en plena naturaleza y a ser posible llegar ha conseguirlo, de ante mano te cueto que desde 1975 dispongo de una finca de mas de tres kilometros cuadrados donde hay toda clase de animales todos ellos salvajes y por ello solo me queda razonarte que ninguna vez que lo intente lo consegui mas alla de una semana y poco mas.
> De la forma y manera que el español medio vive y convive en una ciudad y de la forma que esta acostumbrado al segundo dia y muy poco mas feneceria de inanicio y desesperacion por lo inutil que se sentiria frente las dificultades que encontraria al no estar acostumbrado ni a cazar ni ha saber cazar y mucho menos poder servirse del minimo que de una forma gratuita te ofrece ni te da el campo.
> Anda que?



Hoy por hoy, siendo pescador (aficionado) y viniendo de familia de cazadores, te puedo asegurar que no conozco a nadie capaz de sobrevivir en una situación de supervivencia. Quizás para unos pocos días, pero a medio/largo plazo no.

En un desabastecimiento continuo, en 6 meses moriría la mayor parte de la población de hambre.


----------



## nedantes (21 Mar 2022)

podría ampliar lo de las medicinas (a poder ser sin receta) cuáles consideras básicas aparte de lo comentado alcohol, agua oxigenada, povidina, 



mataresfacil dijo:


> Apuntes importantes.
> 
> MEDICINAS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chihiro (21 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> podría ampliar lo de las medicinas (a poder ser sin receta) cuáles consideras básicas aparte de lo comentado alcohol, agua oxigenada, povidina,



Yo te puedo dar algunas opciones que tengo en mi botiquín:

- Puntos de sutura para cerrar heridas algo más profundas.
- Ultralevura: Para el tratamiento de problemas estomacales. Se utiliza mucho para cortar las diarreas que pueden venir como consecuencia de tomar algo en mal estado.
- Termómetro digital.
- Pomada para quemaduras. (no recuerdo la marca, pero cualquiera te puede valer).
- Ibuprofeno
- Una buena cantidad de gasas esterilizadas. (Yo tengo de las normales y otras que llevan impregnado un desinfectante para aplicarlas directamente)


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Mar 2022)

Evidentemente sobrevivir a base de lo que guardes es practicamente imposible, el objetivo es simplemente no estar en la calle de una ciudad tirado en lo peor de la tormenta, que son las dos primeras semanas mas o menos, despues que cada uno haga sus planes, pero en caso de caos hay que tener muchisimo cuidado esas semanas de panico. 

Yo puedo convertir mi residencia en un bunker, evidentemente si se lo plantean y se organizan podrian entrar, pero en el caos siempre atacaran y desvalijaran lo mas facil no lo dificil y yo simplemente quiero ser una pieza dificil de abatir.


----------



## Rocker (22 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> En tiempos de escasez el tabaco, el alcohol y el sexo son la moneda de cambio. Da igual que no fumes, que no bebas o que no...



Interesante. Pero tú crees que la gente se va a jugar meterse no sabe donde por ir a buscar alcohol? Me refiero a que en una situación de insuficiencia, desabastecimiento, y caos, lo primero que haces es encerrarte en casa hasta que pase la peor partepara proteger a tu familia y teniendo alimentos y casa donde dormir el resto es secundario. No se si alguien con el mono del alcohol se arriesgaría a ir de casa en casa a ver que tienen los vecinos, yo desde luego no lo haría.

La comida por mucho que tengas acumulada es prácticamente imposible vivir más de 2 años sólo de reservas, es evidente que se tiene que depender además de cultivos y pesca por ejemplo. Si tienes cultivos, gallinas y algún río de pesca cerca, pues vas tirando.
Esto sirve para vivir practicamente gratis, ya que la comida te la da la naturaleza, el problema es si no hay comida en los supermercados para los que vivan en ciudades, ahí si puede haber un verdadero problema, pero para eso la gente se tendrá que buscar la vida y sin gasolina para el coche lejos van a ir, seamos realistas, la gente sin comer no está para hacer el camino de Santiago, un maratón de días andando hasta zonas rurales, ya andar más de dos horas para mucha gente es una aventura, no los quiero ver yo saliendo de Madrid a patas.

Lo malo es que ayer tuve un sueño, estaba ya con mi casa recien comprada montando la siembra, poniendo un gallinero, y resulta que leo en la prensa que va a haber una oleada de calor extremo y sequía en no se qué zonas de África y que los gobiernos europeos se había puesto de acuerdo para abrir fronteras y dejar la libre circulación de inmigrantes de África que se vieran afectados por esta crisis alimenticia, y ya en tiempos de posguerra ya acabada de Rusia, y los precios de todo por las nubes, Europa sumida en una crisis económica nunca vista, y ahí me entró el terror, pensé en mi mujer y mi hijo, en mi familia en España, yo en UK con casa recién comprada y estaba en situación de estrés buscando métodos de cierre, poner trampas, etc. ahí ya pensé ahora si que viene la situación de las pelis, vamos a flipar.

Por suerte fue sólo un sueño, pero podría ser fácilmente. Creo que el mejor búnker es comprar una mini isla y hacerte autosuficiente ahí.


----------



## Pepe la rana (22 Mar 2022)

Quien es el gordo gafotas que habla?


----------



## eltonelero (24 Mar 2022)

perdonad ya que este subfloro apenas lo visito.
Voy llenando ya la despensa plan mad-max para medio año de desabastecimiento?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Lo del alcohol no entiendo porque lo dices, yo no bebo, sólo algunas cervezas de vez en cuando, con lo cual nunca tengo ni whisky ni vodka ni nada de eso, pero si que tengo botiquín de alcohol, agua oxigenada, etc. Además es tirar el dinero si no bebes, tampoco me va el vino, pero además lo puedes hacer tú mismo en casa con agua, azúcar y levadura ya tienes la base y tirado de precio.



Te falta un ingrediente esencial para el carajillo de lefa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Yes.


----------



## nedantes (25 Mar 2022)

*Todos los productos que están dejando de fabricarse por el paro del transporte*


----------



## Feynman (26 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> perdonad ya que este subfloro apenas lo visito.
> Voy llenando ya la despensa plan mad-max para medio año de desabastecimiento?



Ya deberías de tenerla llena.

Pero nunca es tarde para empezar.


----------



## pocholito (26 Mar 2022)

Repor / Preparacionistas - RTVE.es


Loos preparacionistas se entrenan en técnicas de supervivencia y acumulan instrumentos varios que les hacen estar listos para una posible hecatombe mundial



www.rtve.es





Este domigo salimos


----------



## Sol Negro (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Repor / Preparacionistas - RTVE.es
> 
> 
> Loos preparacionistas se entrenan en técnicas de supervivencia y acumulan instrumentos varios que les hacen estar listos para una posible hecatombe mundial
> ...



A qué hora? Y canal?


----------



## Sol Negro (27 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> podría ampliar lo de las medicinas (a poder ser sin receta) cuáles consideras básicas aparte de lo comentado alcohol, agua oxigenada, povidina,



Antibióticos. Compra un botiquin,


----------



## nedantes (27 Mar 2022)

la pega de los antibioticos es que requieren receta....


Sol Negro dijo:


> Antibióticos. Compra un botiquin,


----------



## Sol Negro (27 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> la pega de los antibioticos es que requieren receta....



Si tenéis algún amigo farmacéutico ó veterinario se podrían sacar…


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> la pega de los antibioticos es que requieren receta....



La respuesta es no. 

Maneras de conseguir antibioticos.

Internet farmacias online. Son caros pero ahi estan

Aeropuertos: las farmacias de cualquier aeropuerto son libres, pide a amigos.

Miente al medico: muelas, oidos, lo que sea, medico privado.

hay mas metodos.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> la pega de los antibioticos es que requieren receta....



La vitamina C, si no tomas anticoagulantes, es un excelente sustituto de los antibióticos.


----------



## paqui.67 (19 Abr 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La respuesta es no.
> 
> Maneras de conseguir antibioticos.
> 
> ...



Desde que escribiste el primer mensaje de este hilo me puse manos a la obra con los antibióticos. Los consigo como dices, mintiendo al médico. Como ahora las citas pueden ser telefónicas, cuando nos llama a las dos semanas le comento que ya estoy curada pero que debo en la farmacia esto, esto y esto, Así consigo las recetas.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Desde que escribiste el primer mensaje de este hilo me puse manos a la obra con los antibióticos. Los consigo como dices, mintiendo al médico. Como ahora las citas pueden ser telefónicas, cuando nos llama a las dos semanas le comento que ya estoy curada pero que debo en la farmacia esto, esto y esto, Así consigo las recetas.



Muy buen consejo, yo suelo recurrir a problemas dentales, ni se lo piensan, pero me apunto la tuya por que es muy buena.


----------



## Tió Justino (20 Abr 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> La vitamina C, si no tomas anticoagulantes, es un excelente sustituto de los antibióticos.



Yo tomo vitamina-C y anticoagulantes ¿es malo?


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (6 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La respuesta es no.
> 
> Maneras de conseguir antibioticos.
> 
> ...








Antibioticos > Tinidazole, Macrobid, Trimox, Amoxil, Ampicillin, Augmentin, Bactrim, Biaxin, Myambutol, Chloromycetin, Cipro, Cleocin, Doxycycline, Duricef, Flagyl, Floxin, Ilosone, Keflex, Levaquin, Minomycin, Suprax, Sumycin, Trecator-SC, Vantin, Zithromax, Ceftin, Noroxin, Zyvox, Omnicef, Cephalexin, Keftab, Erythromycin, Minocin, Cenmox @ ezbuyremedieshere.com


Antibioticos, Tinidazole, Macrobid, Trimox, Amoxil, Ampicillin, Augmentin, Bactrim, Biaxin, Myambutol, Chloromycetin, Cipro, Cleocin, Doxycycline, Duricef, Flagyl, Floxin, Ilosone, Keflex, Levaquin, Minomycin, Suprax, Sumycin, Trecator-SC, Vantin, Zithromax, Ceftin, Noroxin, Zyvox, Omnicef...




ezbuyremedieshere.com


----------



## mataresfacil (6 May 2022)

Lonchafinista extremo dijo:


> Antibioticos > Tinidazole, Macrobid, Trimox, Amoxil, Ampicillin, Augmentin, Bactrim, Biaxin, Myambutol, Chloromycetin, Cipro, Cleocin, Doxycycline, Duricef, Flagyl, Floxin, Ilosone, Keflex, Levaquin, Minomycin, Suprax, Sumycin, Trecator-SC, Vantin, Zithromax, Ceftin, Noroxin, Zyvox, Omnicef, Cephalexin, Keftab, Erythromycin, Minocin, Cenmox @ ezbuyremedieshere.com
> 
> 
> Antibioticos, Tinidazole, Macrobid, Trimox, Amoxil, Ampicillin, Augmentin, Bactrim, Biaxin, Myambutol, Chloromycetin, Cipro, Cleocin, Doxycycline, Duricef, Flagyl, Floxin, Ilosone, Keflex, Levaquin, Minomycin, Suprax, Sumycin, Trecator-SC, Vantin, Zithromax, Ceftin, Noroxin, Zyvox, Omnicef...
> ...



Es un genial indicativo de un problema añadido, practicamente no quedan existencias a bajo precio, en este caso oferta y demanda chocan. 

Siempre he pensado que cuando la crisis estalle los medicamentos van a ser un valor capital tan importantes como el oro, es que son elementos que no pierden valor, no son fiat y en algunos casos nada en el mundo supera en precio a un antibiotico, es la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.


----------



## Leunam (6 May 2022)

Cds y plata coloidal


----------



## junio (6 May 2022)

Llego tarde, no existe ningun resumen?¿
Que sistema de filtro de agua recomendais?


----------



## junio (6 May 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Consejo para el Agua
> 
> he comprado 100 pastillas potabilizadoras de las que usa el ejército Uk por £4
> En caso de tener que coger agua de donde sea van a venir genial para no cagarte encima o enfermarte



donde?


----------



## Cipotecon (6 May 2022)

junio dijo:


> donde?



ebay


----------



## mataresfacil (7 May 2022)

junio dijo:


> Llego tarde, no existe ningun resumen?¿
> Que sistema de filtro de agua recomendais?



Compre un filtrador de agua de amazon, son buenos pero caros, de todas formas la ventaja es que son eternos, los tienes individuales para salir al campo, yo aconsejo uno pequeño por si te tienes que mover, ademas si de verdad lo necesitas vas a disponer de tiempo de sobra, de todas formas mirate el hilo que este tema esta muy bien tratado.


----------



## Rocker (7 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Compre un filtrador de agua de amazon, son buenos pero caros, de todas formas la ventaja es que son eternos, los tienes individuales para salir al campo, yo aconsejo uno pequeño por si te tienes que mover, ademas si de verdad lo necesitas vas a disponer de tiempo de sobra, de todas formas mirate el hilo que este tema esta muy bien tratado.



Si no hay que cambiarlos cada uno o dos años sería interesante saber qué filtro te has comprado. Yo ando dudando, no se cuál elegir.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no hay que cambiarlos cada uno o dos años sería interesante saber qué filtro te has comprado. Yo ando dudando, no se cuál elegir.



*SAWYER Products PointOne Squeeze Water Filter System *
capacidad de filtrado de 0,1 micras, es compacto, resistente, y no hay que hacer mucha fuerza de succión para beber, se puede acoplar a la bolsa que trae o a una botella, tiene kit para un bidón para poder usarlo una comunidad entera sin peligro de traspasar enfermedades, lo he testado en ríos y charcas, pocas marcas pueden competir con el, siempre que salgo a la montaña me acompaña (aclara que es un filtro mecánico, no quimico, osea que no es util frente a residuos toxicos, ni este ni ninguno, aunque la marca posee filtros qumicos) IMPORTANTE, SE PUEDE LIMPIAR EN SENTIDO INVERSO, ES TECNICAMENTE INFINITO


----------



## Individuo soberano (17 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Muy buen consejo, yo suelo recurrir a problemas dentales, ni se lo



buscar un médico con consulta privada y decirle que vas a cruzar el Atlántico en velero en solitario. Que necesitas un botiquín completo por si tienes un problema en alta mar

Buen hilo
Saludos


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Muy buen consejo, yo suelo recurrir a problemas dentales, ni se lo piensan, pero me apunto la tuya por que es muy buena.




Los problemas mentales son chungos, haces bien en recurrir.


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Compre un filtrador de agua de amazon, son buenos pero caros, de todas formas la ventaja es que son eternos, los tienes individuales para salir al campo, yo aconsejo uno pequeño por si te tienes que mover, ademas si de verdad lo necesitas vas a disponer de tiempo de sobra, de todas formas mirate el hilo que este tema esta muy bien tratado.



Eterno no hay nada. Lee la letra pequeña.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, la penicilina es un antibiótico que se obtiene de un hongo.
Este hongo se puede generar en las naranjas que se van pudriendo poco a poco.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 May 2022)

Bueno siempre podeis ir a por un antibiotico y comprarlo en cualquier farmacia, me contais la experiencia, tambien les podeis hacer caso en todo a nuestros medicos y enfermeros, hombres de ciencia donde los haya.

Si tener un botiquin completo en casa supone tener un problema mental, pues si, tengo un problema mental ningun reparo en reconocerlo.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jun 2022)

MAD MAX: Alemania llama a la población a hacer acopio de agua y alimentos para diez días ante una crisis de suministros



El Pionero dijo:


> «Se necesitan cada día dos litros de agua por persona y alimentos *que reúnan 2.200 kilocalorias por persona*», recita Clara, de 9 años, que tiene la lección bien aprendida. En el colegio han estado hablando de la nueva recomendación del Ministerio de Interior a la población alemana: aprovisionarse para al menos diez días. «Yo no soy partidaria de almacenar, ya aprendí la lección durante la pandemia.* Nunca faltaron suministros*», admite su madre, una dependienta del berlinés distrito de Charlottenburg, «pero si los niños vienen a casa preguntando dónde están nuestras provisiones, te lanzas al supermercado, aunque solo sea para que no se asusten por pensar que no estamos preparados».
> 
> Para las personas reacias a almacenar, el Ministerio de Interior (Essen und Trinken bevorraten) expone sus razones. «Es posible que esté pensando en la serie 'Apagón' o en la cuarentena durante la pandemia. Así es, estos son dos ejemplos en los que el almacenamiento es útil. Porque en caso de un apagón a gran escala, debido al corte de energía los supermercados y gasolineras estarían cerrados. El refrigerador y el congelador también fallarían y, dependiendo de las condiciones regionales, tampoco saldría agua potable por el grifo», explica la página web oficial, «un aprovisionamiento de alimentos y bebidas ayudaría a durante el tiempo que tarde en comenzar la ayuda estatal». La sugerencia ha sido subrayada por la ministra Nancy Faeser en varias apariciones en público.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno siempre podeis ir a por un antibiotico y comprarlo en cualquier farmacia, me contais la experiencia, tambien les podeis hacer caso en todo a nuestros medicos y enfermeros, hombres de ciencia donde los haya.
> 
> Si tener un botiquin completo en casa supone tener un problema mental, pues si, tengo un problema mental ningun reparo en reconocerlo.



Tener un buen botiquín con gasas, sutura, esparadrapo está bien. Entiendo que vamos a tener desabastecimiento de medicamentos, especialmente importantes los antibióticos, pero tenerlos ahí parados? seguramente estarán caducados cuando los puedas necesitar. No se si tener medicamentos es una buena idea


----------



## paqui.67 (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Tener un buen botiquín con gasas, sutura, esparadrapo está bien. Entiendo que vamos a tener desabastecimiento de medicamentos, especialmente importantes los antibióticos, pero tenerlos ahí parados? seguramente estarán caducados cuando los puedas necesitar. No se si tener medicamentos es una buena idea



Sin abrir he leído que duran varios años después de su caducidad. 
Tengo muchos en casa, de todas las concentraciones, el problema para los que como yo no tenemos conocimientos sería cuál usar en cada caso.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Jun 2022)

Los que hacéis acopios de agua y alimentos sois débiles...

PORQUE LUEGO LLEGA UN DEPREDADOR Y ASESINO EN POTENCIA COMO YO, QUE OS REVIENTA LA CABEZA, OS SACA LAS TRIPAS Y OS LO QUITA TODO


----------



## Lian (2 Jun 2022)

Si tengo cara a cara a este tío me encantaría enormemente soltarle una bofetada de esas épicas, de las que queda la cara con 4 dedos bien marcados. De esas que salen las babas por los aires, de las que tienes dolor de cabeza durante días, de las que te sale hasta un flemón...

Joder, que pedazo de ostia tiene...

PD: eso si, le quitaría las gafas antes, seguridad ante todo.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Tener un buen botiquín con gasas, sutura, esparadrapo está bien. Entiendo que vamos a tener desabastecimiento de medicamentos, especialmente importantes los antibióticos, pero tenerlos ahí parados? seguramente estarán caducados cuando los puedas necesitar. No se si tener medicamentos es una buena idea



No caducan tan facilmente como pone en la fecha, es verdad que duran años despues siempre y cuando esten bien protegidas tanto del frio como del calor, a lo sumo pierden algunas propiedades pero no todas.
Si usted viaja a paises menos "prosperos" y se pone enfermo se encontrara con medicamentos caducados casi seguro, no son toxicos nunca, por lo menos los basicos, antibioticos, ibuprofenos, paracetamoles, aspirinas o medicamentos de compuesto simple, no hablo yo ya de jarabes o medicinas complejas que imagino que si caducan.

Un antibiotico clasico dura muchos años, no infinitos, pero a mi me vale. De hecho personalmente he tomado antibioticos caducados dos años y me han funcionado, es real, tambien he de decir que las medicinas en mi casa tienen un recipiente y lugar especial para que no se vean afectadas ni por frio ni por calor ni por humedad.

El que piensa que por tener armas blnacas o de fuego va a conseguir lo que quiera, pues vale, ya veremos, pero esta muy muy equivocado.

Cuando estallen los problemas, que va a ser muy pronto los primeros meses lo de menos es tener un arma, creo que es el mayor error de los preparacionistas, es muchisimo mejor estar listo y pasar desapercibido al caos.


----------



## paqui.67 (2 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los que hacéis acopios de agua y alimentos sois débiles...
> 
> PORQUE LUEGO LLEGA UN DEPREDADOR Y ASESINO EN POTENCIA COMO YO, QUE OS REVIENTA LA CABEZA, OS SACA LAS TRIPAS Y OS LO QUITA TODO



Yo me he preparado en esta primera parte, y claro que me preocupa la segunda, es una incógnita lo que vendrá. Sí te digo que lleves cuidado dónde te metes, te puedes llevar una sorpresa.

La finca donde me alojaré llegado el momento es un remanso de paz, miras y no se ve nada, pero como entres hay más de 30 perros Cáucaso escondidos y unos cuantos Mastín de línea antigua. Como esa hay muchas.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (2 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los que hacéis acopios de agua y alimentos sois débiles...
> 
> PORQUE LUEGO LLEGA UN DEPREDADOR Y ASESINO EN POTENCIA COMO YO, QUE OS REVIENTA LA CABEZA, OS SACA LAS TRIPAS Y OS LO QUITA TODO


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Jun 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


>



A ver si te piensas que no tengo.


----------



## Chihiro (3 Jun 2022)

Una lectura al respecto de los "antibióticos" y demás medicinas.

Tengo la sensación de que si la cosa se pone fea en cuestión de un desabastecimiento importante de alimentos, cualquier farmacia estaría dispuesta a intercambiar dichos medicamentos por comida.
Apoyo esta teoría en las declaraciones de un youtuber venezolano que intercambió botes de salsa para pasta por toda clase de "utensilios" que consideraba necesarios para mejorar su situación como por ejemplo un panel solar.

Y una nota para los "RAMBOS" que siguen el hilo. Basar tu estrategia de supervivencia en asaltar domicilios, significa que estadísticamente, antes o después vas a tropezar con alguien igual de armado que tu (policías, cazadores, aficionados al tiro, delincuentes, militares, etc) y que tampoco dudarán en matar para proteger a su familia.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Jun 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> La finca donde me alojaré llegado el momento es un remanso de paz, miras y no se ve nada, pero como entres hay más de 30 perros Cáucaso escondidos y unos cuantos Mastín de línea antigua. Como esa hay muchas.



¿Y la fábrica de pienso para alimentarlos en que parte de la finca la vas a instalar?


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los que hacéis acopios de agua y alimentos sois débiles...
> 
> PORQUE LUEGO LLEGA UN DEPREDADOR Y ASESINO EN POTENCIA COMO YO, QUE OS REVIENTA LA CABEZA, OS SACA LAS TRIPAS Y OS LO QUITA TODO



En España hay 3 millones de armas de fuego legales, ilegales ni se sabe.......amigo, no tardarás en encontrarte con alguna.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (3 Jun 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Una lectura al respecto de los "antibióticos" y demás medicinas.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que si la cosa se pone fea en cuestión de un desabastecimiento importante de alimentos, cualquier farmacia estaría dispuesta a intercambiar dichos medicamentos por comida.
> Apoyo esta teoría en las declaraciones de un youtuber venezolano que intercambió botes de salsa para pasta por toda clase de "utensilios" que consideraba necesarios para mejorar su situación como por ejemplo un panel solar.
> ...



No lo dudes, de esas tengo algunas y más, el que venga de matón, antes o después le tocará una casa preparada, y será pasto de los perros


----------



## arrestado en casa (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## paqui.67 (4 Jun 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> ¿Y la fábrica de pienso para alimentarlos en que parte de la finca la vas a instalar?



Los perros son de un familiar, tal cantidad es para proteger una finca agrícola y ganadera.Según me ha dicho, tiene almacenado pienso y arroz para dos años y si la cosa se pone fea en un mundo desabastecido, sin orden ni ley, tendrá que sacarlos a comer a campo abierto, por la zona hay muchos conejos y jabalíes, todo lo que está vivo se lo comen.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (4 Jun 2022)

Me.la suda, estoy harto de vivir con miedo. Que sea lo que Dios quiera


----------



## Chihiro (4 Jun 2022)

HemilianoVotines dijo:


> Me.la suda, estoy harto de vivir con miedo. Que sea lo que Dios quiera



Muy al contrario de lo que piensa la mayoría, cuanto más preparado estás, menos miedo tienes a un escenario eventual más o menos duradero.

No se trata de obsesionarte con pretender sobrevivir al impacto de un meteorito de 50 Km que arrase el planeta, o a una guerra mundial nuclear masiva, si ocurre eso, pues te mueres y punto.

Simplemente es tener el suficiente sentido común para aceptar que en cualquier momento, pueda darse un escenario fuera de nuestra zona de confort en el que se rompa por ejemplo la cadena de suministros. Para estar tranquilo y dedicar tu tiempo a otros menesteres, bastaría con tener en casa como mínimo una linterna por persona con sus correspondientes pilas de recambio, o una alternativa a la cocina eléctrica como un camping gas y un par de recambios.
Además, disponer de una pequeño armario con unas cuantas latas, pasta, arroz, y un par de garrafas grandes de agua, algunos paquetes de bolsas de basura, pasta de dientes o limpiadores/desinfectantes. Y por último, algo de dinero en efectivo (tal y como ha aconsejado el BCE), y tan solo con eso, en caso de darse alguna situación crítica, la afrontarías con mucha más calma y de paso, te ahorrarías verte de repente en la cola de un supermercado soportando a los histéricos/as que no tenían en casa ni un simple paquete de papel del wc.

Lo que no te aconsejo para nada, es pensar "Que sea lo que Dios quiera", porque una vez dada dicha situación, te reprocharás una y otra vez, el no haber tomado ninguna medida durante todo este tiempo. Tómatelo como un consejo de alguien que ya ha pasado por alguna que otra situación difícil.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (4 Jun 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo tomo vitamina-C y anticoagulantes ¿es malo?



Perdona pero no había voto tu cita hasta hoy.
La vitamina C en dosis muy altas que es como se usa para infecciones (bastantes gramos al día) tiene un efecto sobre la coagulación de la sangre haciéndola más líquida.
El problema vendría teóricamente al utilizarla con sintrom, warfarinas o heparinas. Pero en dosis muy altas y en un plazo de tiempo medio (una par de semanas o más). 
La aspirina por ejemplo no sería tan problemática, pero los anteriores sí que se podrían en teoría desregular haciendo la sangre excesivamente líquida.
Hay casos en los que se han utilizado ambos con control de un médico y todo ha ido bien.


----------



## Tió Justino (5 Jun 2022)

Tomo sintrom desde hace muchos años. Comencé a tomar vitamina C liposomal 1 gramo al día, desde hace 1 año aproximadamente. Creo que la liposomal equivale a 5 veces la vitamina C normal, por lo que lo que tomo equivaldría a 5 grs al día. Por lo que dices, tal vez me esté perjudicando.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (5 Jun 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Tomo sintrom desde hace muchos años. Comencé a tomar vitamina C liposomal 1 gramo al día, desde hace 1 año aproximadamente. Creo que la liposomal equivale a 5 veces la vitamina C normal, por lo que lo que tomo equivaldría a 5 grs al día. Por lo que dices, tal vez me esté perjudicando.



Si tomas sintrom te estarás haciendo controles médicos, por lo que si hubiese algún problema tú médico se habría dado cuenta y te habría regulado la dosis.
El tema es llevar control médico de los parámetros de coagulación de la sangre.
Si llevas ya un año tomando y no te ha pasado nada no creo que tengas ningún riesgo.
De todos modos esto es como todo, eres tú quien tiene que valorar la situación. Yo en tu lugar no le daría más vueltas porque ya estás controlado y ha ido todo bien. De hecho me alegro mucho que nos cuentes tu experiencia en este caso, pues prueba lo que te comentaba, que con un control médico no es peligroso usarlos juntos.


----------



## bertie (6 Jun 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> Yo añadiría, platos y vasos desechables.
> 
> Si no hay agua lo mejor es no tener que gastar nuestra agua almacenada para fregar, se usa el plato y se tira.




Los platos y cucharas se lavan en seco tened siempre un saco de arena para este uso.


----------



## KinderWeno (7 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No caducan tan facilmente como pone en la fecha, es verdad que duran años despues siempre y cuando esten bien protegidas tanto del frio como del calor, a lo sumo pierden algunas propiedades pero no todas.
> Si usted viaja a paises menos "prosperos" y se pone enfermo se encontrara con medicamentos caducados casi seguro, no son toxicos nunca, por lo menos los basicos, antibioticos, ibuprofenos, paracetamoles, aspirinas o medicamentos de compuesto simple, no hablo yo ya de jarabes o medicinas complejas que imagino que si caducan.
> 
> Un antibiotico clasico dura muchos años, no infinitos, pero a mi me vale. De hecho personalmente he tomado antibioticos caducados dos años y me han funcionado, es real, tambien he de decir que las medicinas en mi casa tienen un recipiente y lugar especial para que no se vean afectadas ni por frio ni por calor ni por humedad.
> ...



Yo creo que hay que hacerlo todo en paralelo, te aprovisionas y preparas la defensa/ataque.


----------



## unaburbu (8 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Tener un buen botiquín con gasas, sutura, esparadrapo está bien. Entiendo que vamos a tener desabastecimiento de medicamentos, especialmente importantes los antibióticos, pero tenerlos ahí parados? seguramente estarán caducados cuando los puedas necesitar. No se si tener medicamentos es una buena idea



Yo llevo tiempo acumulando ibuprofeno. Es una de las diferentes medidas madmax-inversionistas que tomo. Que a fecha de hoy una caja cueste 3-5€ es un auténtico regalo. No tardando mucho podría haber racionamiento o condicionar su venta a pasaporte covid, etc. Total, caducan a los 4-5 años y, posiblemente, sea mucho más tiempo. Compro 1 caja por mes. Lo mismo dentro de no mucho tiempo las puedo vender por 20-30€. Y siempre será algo que pueda usar en caso de necesidad. Gusten más o gusten menos los antiinflamatorios, cuando hacen falta, hacen falta.


----------



## Tales90 (8 Jun 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo acumulando ibuprofeno. Es una de las diferentes medidas madmax-inversionistas que tomo. Que a fecha de hoy una caja cueste 3-5€ es un auténtico regalo. No tardando mucho podría haber racionamiento o condicionar su venta a pasaporte covid, etc. Total, caducan a los 4-5 años y, posiblemente, sea mucho más tiempo. Compro 1 caja por mes. Lo mismo dentro de no mucho tiempo las puedo vender por 20-30€. Y siempre será algo que pueda usar en caso de necesidad. Gusten más o gusten menos los antiinflamatorios, cuando hacen falta, hacen falta.



Esa es una medida esencial no para un especulador como es tu caso, sino para la persona que necesita un medicamento determinado y sin el cual su vida puede hasta peligrar, como podría ser las personas que no les funciona el tiroides y tienen que tomar la hormona, pues esas personas deberían tener de ese medicamento almacenado en casa al menos para dos o tres meses por si hubiera rotura de la cadena de suministros y entre que se repone o no puede pasar tiempo.


----------



## unaburbu (8 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Esa es una medida esencial no para un especulador como es tu caso, sino para la persona que necesita un medicamento determinado y sin el cual su vida puede hasta peligrar, como podría ser las personas que no les funciona el tiroides y tienen que tomar la hormona, pues esas personas deberían tener de ese medicamento almacenado en casa al menos para dos o tres meses por si hubiera rotura de la cadena de suministros y entre que se repone o no puede pasar tiempo.



En el caso de un familiar cercano que necesita una concreta para la hipertensión (venenos de pastilla, pero ya dependes de ellas), poco a poco se ha hecho acopio para 3 meses. Eso sí, pagándolo de su bolsillo entre receta de la sanidad privada y luego jugando con la púbica a que la ha perdido. Sea como fuere tiene margen de meses.


----------



## Tales90 (8 Jun 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> En el caso de un familiar cercano que necesita una concreta para la hipertensión (venenos de pastilla, pero ya dependes de ellas), poco a poco se ha hecho acopio para 3 meses. Eso sí, pagándolo de su bolsillo entre receta de la sanidad privada y luego jugando con la púbica a que la ha perdido. Sea como fuere tiene margen de meses.



Es lo apropiado unos 3 meses de reserva de un medicamento esencial por lo que pudiera pasar. Yo en caso de necesitar algún medicamento de forma esencial haría lo mismo que tu familiar.


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Jun 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo acumulando ibuprofeno. Es una de las diferentes medidas madmax-inversionistas que tomo. Que a fecha de hoy una caja cueste 3-5€ es un auténtico regalo. No tardando mucho podría haber racionamiento o condicionar su venta a pasaporte covid, etc. Total, caducan a los 4-5 años y, posiblemente, sea mucho más tiempo. Compro 1 caja por mes. Lo mismo dentro de no mucho tiempo las puedo vender por 20-30€. Y siempre será algo que pueda usar en caso de necesidad. Gusten más o gusten menos los antiinflamatorios, cuando hacen falta, hacen falta.



Duran mas de diez años si el paquete no se.rompe,no entra humedad y estando protegido de la luz solar.
Pero te recomiendo dexketoprofeno,vale 4€ el de Normon y es mágico.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Jun 2022)

No os cansais de hacer el mongolo


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (12 Jun 2022)

Ami me importa tres cojones lo que dices, tengo una escopeta y mucha munición, voy a la casa de un friki como tu, le vuelo la cabeza, me fo a la mujer y la hija y me quedo con todo lo que tiene.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jun 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Ami me importa tres cojones lo que dices, tengo una escopeta y mucha munición, voy a la casa de un friki como tu, le vuelo la cabeza, me fo a la mujer y la hija y me quedo con todo lo que tiene.



Aqi t espero con mi 9 mm.hijodelagranputa...ven ya...y me la suda la poli y los jueces...en cuanto asomed, 2 balazos en la sien te llevas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jun 2022)

A llorar


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (12 Jun 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aqi t espero con mi 9 mm.hijodelagranputa...ven ya...y me la suda la poli y los jueces...en cuanto asomed, 2 balazos en la sien te llevas



todavía no es el mad max cuando lo sea me dices donde esta tu casa amigo mio


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Jun 2022)

Una de las caracteristicas de estar preparado en caso de desabastecimiento, o cortes de energia, o simplemente el caos social que puede causar simplemente una inflacion alta es evitar encontrarte seres como los ultimos que comentan. Estar preparado implica que cuando los que no lo estan se lancen de forma violenta a buscar lo que necesitan se dara la paradoja de que lucharan entre ellos por puras migajas y ese es el momento en que si tienes todo lo que necesitas no debes estar en la calle buscando desesperado un antibiotico, o una leche para el bebe o un simple ibuprofeno.

Los violentos, que los habra, creen que pueden ir casa por casa requisando lo que necesitan con sus armas o sus grupos armados, nada mas lejos de la realidad, simplemente seran los que creen el caos social y los primeros en pasarlo realmente mal, nunca como ahora se debe tener todo lo necesario para aguantar si vienen mal dadas por lo menos dos meses, y hablo sin salir de tu casa.

Recuerdo que el hilo esta especialmente pensado para la vida urbana aunque hay muchisimas aportaciones interesantes sobre la vida en el campo, pero el primer estallido sera urbano eso seguro.


----------



## bitxera (20 Jun 2022)

Yo aprovecharía ahora para comprar cosas contra el frío, yano por las amenzas de cortes desde rusia y/o Argelia, sino por el precio. Unos nordicos para usar de manta en el sofa, gorros, y BOLSAS DE AGUA


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Jun 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Por qué nunca miel de supermercado?



Porque no es miel, es un puto gel de mierda. Depende donde vivas localiza mercadillos con productos naturales y, cuando compres miel, prueba que, al quemarla, no crepite. Si lo hace está saturada de agua.
Tienes vídeos de gente que te muestran como identificar la miel adulterada.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una de las caracteristicas de estar preparado en caso de desabastecimiento, o cortes de energia, o simplemente el caos social que puede causar simplemente una inflacion alta es evitar encontrarte seres como los ultimos que comentan. Estar preparado implica que cuando los que no lo estan se lancen de forma violenta a buscar lo que necesitan se dara la paradoja de que lucharan entre ellos por puras migajas y ese es el momento en que si tienes todo lo que necesitas no debes estar en la calle buscando desesperado un antibiotico, o una leche para el bebe o un simple ibuprofeno.
> 
> Los violentos, que los habra, creen que pueden ir casa por casa requisando lo que necesitan con sus armas o sus grupos armados, nada mas lejos de la realidad, simplemente seran los que creen el caos social y los primeros en pasarlo realmente mal, nunca como ahora se debe tener todo lo necesario para aguantar si vienen mal dadas por lo menos dos meses, y hablo sin salir de tu casa.
> 
> Recuerdo que el hilo esta especialmente pensado para la vida urbana aunque hay muchisimas aportaciones interesantes sobre la vida en el campo, pero el primer estallido sera urbano eso seguro.



Ojala que fuese cierto lo que comentas pero creo que el tema de los saqueos será más común de lo que nos imaginamos. Sobre todo en el entorno urbano.
Hay una lección que el humano va a aprender de esta futura y desagradable experiencia y es el de ¡¡¡RENDIR SU EGO A LA SUPERVIVENCIA DEL GRUPO!!!
O procuras crear/unirte a grupos o tus días tendrán fecha de caducidad...reducida.


----------



## aleg (20 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los que hacéis acopios de agua y alimentos sois débiles...
> 
> PORQUE LUEGO LLEGA UN DEPREDADOR Y ASESINO EN POTENCIA COMO YO, QUE OS REVIENTA LA CABEZA, OS SACA LAS TRIPAS Y OS LO QUITA TODO



Espero que cuando llegue el momento la policia y el ejercito haga su función y elimine a la gentuza como tu. Es un win-win. Se mantiene un orden precario, hay menos bocas que alimentar, en un escenario de gran escasez y colapso economico la escoria está mejor muerta que teniendo que mantenerlos en la carcel y a los asesinos saqueadores os hacen un favor acabando con vuestra miserable vida. 
Huracan Katrina Lousiana 2005: El ejercito tira a matar a los saqueadores.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Espero que cuando llegue el momento la policia y el ejercito haga su función y elimine a la gentuza como tu. Es un win-win. Se mantiene un orden precario, hay menos bocas que alimentar, en un escenario de gran escasez y colapso economico la escoria está mejor muerta que teniendo que mantenerlos en la carcel y a los asesinos saqueadores os hacen un favor acabando con vuestra miserable vida.
> Huracan Katrina Lousiana 2005: El ejercito tira a matar a los saqueadores.



Veo que eres una escoria afeminada y cobarde que espera que papá Estado les salve el cuello... Siento darte una dosis de realidad, vas a ser de los primeros en morir. Esto no es USA subnormal, aquí entre ejército, policía y guardia civil son unos 200.000 en total y somos 47 millones. Pedazo de gilipollas. Yo disfrutaré apuñalando los ojos y sacándole las tripas a mariconas como tú que no valen una mierda. Si los míos tienen que comer pasaré por encima de quien sea.


----------



## aleg (21 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Veo que eres una escoria afeminada y cobarde que espera que papá Estado les salve el cuello... Siento darte una dosis de realidad, vas a ser de los primeros en morir. Esto no es USA subnormal, aquí entre ejército, policía y guardia civil son unos 200.000 en total y somos 47 millones. Pedazo de gilipollas. Yo disfrutaré apuñalando los ojos y sacándole las tripas a mariconas como tú que no valen una mierda. Si los míos tienen que comer pasaré por encima de quien sea.



 Una dosis de realidad? La realidad no es walking dead...ni tu eres Negan o Alfa. En la realidad, los que tu llamas debiles, se organizan para defenderse colectivamente de una amenaza. Lo tuyo es una paranoia que te has creado en tu cabeza. ¿Que esperas...ir asesinando a quien tu quieras para robarle impunemente y que nadie haga nada? Y si asi fuese...¿quien te garantiza que no haya alguien mejor armado que tu y te mate a ti? Tu ya eres un asesino en potencia, una escoria humana pero no te vengas tan arriba...tu asesinaras si puedes y mientras puedas. Si se llegase a dar el escenario que tanto deseas, y si haces llo que dices, acabaras tu miserable vida linchado por una multitud, o ajusticiado en una plaza publica.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Una dosis de realidad? La realidad no es walking dead...ni tu eres Negan o Alfa. En la realidad, los que tu llamas debiles, se organizan para defenderse colectivamente de una amenaza. Lo tuyo es una paranoia que te has creado en tu cabeza. ¿Que esperas...ir asesinando a quien tu quieras para robarle impunemente y que nadie haga nada? Y si asi fuese...¿quien te garantiza que no haya alguien mejor armado que tu y te mate a ti? Tu ya eres un asesino en potencia, una escoria humana pero no te vengas tan arriba...tu asesinaras si puedes y mientras puedas. Si se llegase a dar el escenario que tanto deseas, y si haces llo que dices, acabaras tu miserable vida linchado por una multitud, o ajusticiado en una plaza publica.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Una dosis de realidad? La realidad no es walking dead...ni tu eres Negan o Alfa. En la realidad, los que tu llamas debiles, se organizan para defenderse colectivamente de una amenaza. Lo tuyo es una paranoia que te has creado en tu cabeza. ¿Que esperas...ir asesinando a quien tu quieras para robarle impunemente y que nadie haga nada? Y si asi fuese...¿quien te garantiza que no haya alguien mejor armado que tu y te mate a ti? Tu ya eres un asesino en potencia, una escoria humana pero no te vengas tan arriba...tu asesinaras si puedes y mientras puedas. Si se llegase a dar el escenario que tanto deseas, y si haces llo que dices, acabaras tu miserable vida linchado por una multitud, o ajusticiado en una plaza publica.



Pero qué organización parguela... Si España está llena de maricones incels y el resto son viejos.

Todavía hay subnormales como tú que dicen que la policía o el ejército va a proteger al ciudadano cuando llegue el madmax... 

200.000 entre policía, ejército y guardia civil frente a 6 millones de inmigrantes sudacas, negros y moros de los que por lo menos 4 millones son hombres. Si no te conviertes en depredador y empiezas a ponerte las pilas, no vas a durar ni dos días.


----------



## aleg (21 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Pero qué organización parguela... Si España está llena de maricones incels y el resto son viejos.
> 
> Todavía hay subnormales como tú que dicen que la policía o el ejército va a proteger al ciudadano cuando llegue el madmax...
> 
> 200.000 entre policía, ejército y guardia civil frente a 6 millones de inmigrantes sudacas, negros y moros de los que por lo menos 4 millones son hombres. Si no te conviertes en depredador y empiezas a ponerte las pilas, no vas a durar ni dos días.



Estoy de acxuerdo contigo en que la principal amenaza en caso de un colapso economico y riesgo de colapso social es la inseguridad social, el pillaje, las bandas de asesinos...etc....la prioridad numero 1 es mantener un minimo de orden y seguridad....creceran los crimenes una barbaridad....pero de igual forma creceran los castigos....probablemente en un escenario asi...vuelva la pena de muerte....se termine la democracia....se acabará el wellcome refugees....se acabará el feminismo radical y el amariconamiento general.....expulsaremos a los inmigrantes ilgales y a los que cometan delitos....y esas bandas de moros y negros que quisieran cometer pillaje no lo tendran facil.....y el ejercito y la policia tendrá licencia para emplear la fuerza sin cortapisas en caso de necesidad....como ocurre en EEUU y otros paises. La necesidad obliga.....que ahora en España este la sociedad atontada...no significa que cuando vean su supervivencia peligrar no se pongan las pilas.
Los policias y militares no son 200000 como dices tu, hoy son 358000...pero en caso de necesidad habrá más....
En un escenario de colapso economico, la prioridad será mantener una minima y precaria cohesión social....puede que el Estado español se fragmente en territorios mas pequeños....pero en ellos la ,prioridad será la misma.....mantener la seguridad y la cohesión social.....tolerancia cero con los asesinos, ladrones y saqueadores.....Necesitaremos gente que trabaje duro y aporte....no gente que destruya. 
Pero tranquilo niñato....espero que no lleguemos a ese escenario, pero si ocurre podras comprobar lo que haremos con gentuza que piense como tu.


Hay 238000 policias en España (todos los cuerpos)
Hay 120000 militares en España


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Estoy de acxuerdo contigo en que la principal amenaza en caso de un colapso economico y riesgo de colapso social es la inseguridad social, el pillaje, las bandas de asesinos...etc....la prioridad numero 1 es mantener un minimo de orden y seguridad....creceran los crimenes una barbaridad....pero de igual forma creceran los castigos....probablemente en un escenario asi...vuelva la pena de muerte....se termine la democracia....se acabará el wellcome refugees....se acabará el feminismo radical y el amariconamiento general.....expulsaremos a los inmigrantes ilgales y a los que cometan delitos....y esas bandas de moros y negros que quisieran cometer pillaje no lo tendran facil.....y el ejercito y la policia tendrá licencia para emplear la fuerza sin cortapisas en caso de necesidad....como ocurre en EEUU y otros paises. La necesidad obliga.....que ahora en España este la sociedad atontada...no significa que cuando vean su supervivencia peligrar no se pongan las pilas.
> Los policias y militares no son 200000 como dices tu, hoy son 358000...pero en caso de necesidad habrá más....
> En un escenario de colapso economico, la prioridad será mantener una minima y precaria cohesión social....puede que el Estado español se fragmente en territorios mas pequeños....pero en ellos la ,prioridad será la misma.....mantener la seguridad y la cohesión social.....tolerancia cero con los asesinos, ladrones y saqueadores.....Necesitaremos gente que trabaje duro y aporte....no gente que destruya.
> Pero tranquilo niñato....espero que no lleguemos a ese escenario, pero si ocurre podras comprobar lo que haremos con gentuza que piense como tu.
> ...



El poder tradicional de los EEUU radicaba, no en su policía o ejército federal, pues este por lo general era escaso, sino que su poder emanaba de las guardias nacional, esto hombres de diversa edad y oficio armados.


----------



## Rocker (21 Jun 2022)

A mi me queda claro que los pobres, la clase obrera, siempre seremos pobres por ser tontos. Los ricos cuando ven crisis o un año pierden beneficios empiezan a usar la tijera y hacer recortes, y despidos y mil historias para mantener su status; y los pobres sólo se acuerdan de que comen todos los días y de que tienen que pagar la hipoteca y la gasolina del coche cuando están en números rojos, y aún así ni si quiera tenemos agallas para hacer una manifestación, o huelgas indefinidas en contra de las leyes usureras que ponen los políticos. No hay valor de hacer un simpa conjunto de hipotecas, de no pagar a hacienda, de no pagar peajes, de largarse sin pagar de la gasolinera, etc, no hay huevos. Es mejor siempre empezar de cero como tontos, por eso nunca llegaremos al siguiente escalón.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Estoy de acxuerdo contigo en que la principal amenaza en caso de un colapso economico y riesgo de colapso social es la inseguridad social, el pillaje, las bandas de asesinos...etc....la prioridad numero 1 es mantener un minimo de orden y seguridad....creceran los crimenes una barbaridad....pero de igual forma creceran los castigos....probablemente en un escenario asi...vuelva la pena de muerte....se termine la democracia....se acabará el wellcome refugees....se acabará el feminismo radical y el amariconamiento general.....expulsaremos a los inmigrantes ilgales y a los que cometan delitos....y esas bandas de moros y negros que quisieran cometer pillaje no lo tendran facil.....y el ejercito y la policia tendrá licencia para emplear la fuerza sin cortapisas en caso de necesidad....como ocurre en EEUU y otros paises. La necesidad obliga.....que ahora en España este la sociedad atontada...no significa que cuando vean su supervivencia peligrar no se pongan las pilas.
> Los policias y militares no son 200000 como dices tu, hoy son 358000...pero en caso de necesidad habrá más....
> En un escenario de colapso economico, la prioridad será mantener una minima y precaria cohesión social....puede que el Estado español se fragmente en territorios mas pequeños....pero en ellos la ,prioridad será la misma.....mantener la seguridad y la cohesión social.....tolerancia cero con los asesinos, ladrones y saqueadores.....Necesitaremos gente que trabaje duro y aporte....no gente que destruya.
> Pero tranquilo niñato....espero que no lleguemos a ese escenario, pero si ocurre podras comprobar lo que haremos con gentuza que piense como tu.
> ...



Eres demasiado ingenuo por lo que puedo ver... Me dan igual 200.000 fuerzas de "papá" Estado que 400.000. Cuando se activen los 4 o más millones de moronegros de Soros que hay ahora mismo en España, desearás no haber nacido, porque "papá" Estado no estará ahí para salvarte ni a ti, ni a tus hijos, ni a nadie y tu supervivencia dependerá de ti. Sólo si dejas de ser un maricón afeminado que espera ser salvado y te conviertes en un depredador y en un asesino como tu enemigo, quizá, sólo quizá, tengas una oportunidad de sobrevivir... Pero veo que no tienes lo que hay que tener y te llevarás una desagradable sorpresa. Espero que espabiles...


----------



## skyFly (21 Jun 2022)

Hola,
Pregunta desde la ignorancia: qué es mejor, abrir el envoltorio original de (por ejemplo) el arroz, la pasta, etc... y meterlo en un bote hermético de cristal / al vacío, etc... o bien dejarlo tal como está y abrirlo cuando sea necesario? La duda me surge, porque hay mogollón de vídeos que dicen como envasar correctamente alimentos y demás, pero no son alimentos que han recolectado ellos, sino que son del supermercado. A ver si alguien me ilustra.


----------



## Triyuga (21 Jun 2022)

Sembrar patatas en los jardines y parques publicos...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (22 Jun 2022)

Terraza


----------



## Chihiro (22 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Eres demasiado ingenuo por lo que puedo ver... Me dan igual 200.000 fuerzas de "papá" Estado que 400.000. Cuando se activen los 4 o más millones de moronegros de Soros que hay ahora mismo en España, desearás no haber nacido, porque "papá" Estado no estará ahí para salvarte ni a ti, ni a tus hijos, ni a nadie y tu supervivencia dependerá de ti. Sólo si dejas de ser un maricón afeminado que espera ser salvado y te conviertes en un depredador y en un asesino como tu enemigo, quizá, sólo quizá, tengas una oportunidad de sobrevivir... Pero veo que no tienes lo que hay que tener y te llevarás una desagradable sorpresa. Espero que espabiles...



Puedes tener la suerte de no ser asaltado/asesinado por una pandilla de "inmigrantes" o incluso que vivas en un lugar más o menos alejado de esa gente, pero en un escenario de colapso/desabastecimiento, serán tus propios vecinos los que no dudarán en asaltar tu casa si sospechan que mientras ellos y sus familias pasan hambre, tu tienes comida suficiente.

Tal y como afirmas, solo te salvará ser más inteligente, y estar más preparado (además de contar con el factor suerte). Afortunadamente, por lo que puedo comprobar a mi alrededor, la inmensa sociedad española basa su instinto de supervivencia en gritar, llorar, patalear y pedirle al gobierno que les saque las castañas del fuego.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Jun 2022)

bitxera dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía ahora para comprar cosas contra el frío, yano por las amenzas de cortes desde rusia y/o Argelia, sino por el precio. Unos nordicos para usar de manta en el sofa, gorros, y BOLSAS DE AGUA



Frio en España...


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2022)

skyFly dijo:


> Hola,
> Pregunta desde la ignorancia: qué es mejor, abrir el envoltorio original de (por ejemplo) el arroz, la pasta, etc... y meterlo en un bote hermético de cristal / al vacío, etc... o bien dejarlo tal como está y abrirlo cuando sea necesario? La duda me surge, porque hay mogollón de vídeos que dicen como envasar correctamente alimentos y demás, pero no son alimentos que han recolectado ellos, sino que son del supermercado. A ver si alguien me ilustra.



Te repondo, siempre es mejor vaciar lo que quieras y meterlo en un bote que puedas sellar al vacio.

Ejemplo, una botella de cocacola de dos litros, la llenas de arroz y dejas tres dedos sin llenar, echas dentro un pequeño algodon ardiendo y tal cual cae sobre el arroz cierras fuerte el tapon, cuando el algodon se apague tendras hecho el vacio y dura muchisimo.

De todas formas es tan importante el recipiente como el lugar donde los tengas, lugares protegidos de la luz el calor y el frio.

Si puedes dentro de armarios de madera y nada de humedad. Si tienes mas preguntas no dudes en hacerlas, de todas formas en el hilo se explica.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Frio en España...



Te reto a dormir en verano en Andalucia en mitad del campo en el suelo, hablo del interior infernal, se nota que eres de ciudad, sin acritud.

El hombre esta muy bien preparado para el calor, pero no asi para el frio, se puede tener un choque hipotermico y morir con temperaturas de 15º, de hecho el frio es un creador natural de trombos y causa mas infartos de los que se cree.

El frio mantenido de una noche en un olivar en la nada puede matar a alguien de frio, pero nada, el que crea que no es posible que pruebe a ver que tal esta por la mañana.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver, estar preparado hoy dia es fundamental para lo que viene, un simple apagon, probable, te puede dejar en una situacion indeseada buscando en la calle cosas que necesites frente a manadas de gente desesperada que en la calle si son un peligro.

Los rambos que creen que un arma les van a proporcionar bienes infinitos creo que no, ya que se van a encontrar a gente exactamente igual que ellos y con la misma actitud y en los mismos sitios, la calle, el supermercado o la farmacia. Esos son los lugares donde ya os digo que yo no estare y te aseguro que en mi refugio no vas a entrar, ni tu ni 5 personas armadas y coordinadas, se cerrar una puerta y una ventana, hombre si tienes una tanqueta o explosivos vale, pero si no, ni con gasolina, todo pensado. Defender un lugar es mas facil que atacarlo.

Tambien se ha hablado del grupo frente al individuo, por supuesto, ni me planteo estar solo de hecho seremos tres hombres para la defensa, no meto a las mujeres, tendrian funcion logistica.

De todas formas el preparacionismo urbano pasa por lo siguiente.

1- Frente a un apagon que no entre el panico que se desataria en los primeros momentos.

2- En caso de desabastecimiento tener lo suficiente para no salir minimo 10 dias.

3- Metodos lo mas simples posibles de calefaccion y luz en caso de problema persistente.

4- AGUA y donde almacenarla.

5- Ser un fantasma, desaparecer, no dar la nota y aqui si van a caer muchos estupidos que no pueden evitar el postureo de ayudar a la desvalida y necesitada, a nadie, absolutamente a nadie.

6- Si no se esta suficientemente preparado en cuanto se pueda salir de la ciudad, hay que tener un plan B lejos de ella.


----------



## Chihiro (22 Jun 2022)

*Os pongo un extracto de las conclusiones a las que he llegado después de investigar, estudiar y valorar una situación de colapso. No espero que lo toméis al pie de la letra, pero es posible que encontréis información útil.*

Un apagón de varios días, una noticia impactante como por ejemplo el inicio de una guerra mundial, el anuncio de un default/corralito/colapso, un ataque directo sin previo aviso por parte de Rusia, un desabastecimiento repentino de gasolina, etc.

*Existen 3 fases que suelen darse ante un escenario más o menos repentino (a corto plazo).

FASE 1 (Desconcierto).* Durante esta fase, la población ni siquiera sabrá como debe actuar, la mayoría se quedará en casa e intentará ponerse en contacto con otros amigos/familiares para intercambiar información, pero casi nadie comenzará a tomar medidas drásticas debido a que nunca se han encontrado en una situación similar o bien no le han dado la importancia que merece.

Esta fase podría durar desde unas pocas horas hasta 1 día. Lo importante aquí es aprovechar ese primer momento de desconcierto para abastecerte de todo lo necesario que hiciese falta. Es importante que no acudas al primer supermercado y realices una compra desproporcionada porque eso llamará demasiado la atención. Lo ideal sería acudir a todos los supermercados y tiendas en un radio aceptable y realizar compras habituales en cada uno de ellos. Otra recomendación es llenar todos los envases posibles con agua potable, en este punto, deberías tener preparados los envases para no encontrarte con la sorpresa de no tener donde almacenarla. Asegúrate también de tener varias linternas, pilas, encendedores (aunque no dispongas de cocina de gas, en un futuro podrían ser esenciales) y sobre todo, productos de higiene y muchas bolsas de basura. Una buena recomendación es contar con una radio FM/AM para disponer de un canal de información a nivel nacional.

*FASE 2 (Pánico).* Conforme pase el tiempo, el pánico comenzará a adueñarse de algunas personas que a su vez, harán de efecto llamada al resto, provocando largas colas en supermercados que generarán mucho nerviosismo y discusiones entre los compradores. Ahí ya debes estar en casa aprovechando el momento para trazar y/o repasar distintos planes alternativos para tener todas las opciones cubiertas. Esta etapa puede durar desde un par de días hasta una semana.

Si finalmente en ese tiempo no se consigue una estabilización del problema, las cosas comenzarán a complicarse exponencialmente. En unos pocos días los supermercados se quedarán desabastecidos casi por completo, y todas esas personas que han llegado tarde y no han podido aprovisionarse, saldrán a pedir agua y alimentos a sus vecinos/familiares/amigos o incluso a desconocidos que vean por las calles. Mi consejo es que no abras la puerta a nadie, haciéndoles creer que os habéis marchado de casa (eso implica cerrar las persianas y asegurarte de que por las noches no se ve iluminada ninguna habitación desde fuera).
Darle agua o comida a un vecino/familiar/amigo significa que al día siguiente estará llamando a la puerta de nuevo, y lo más probable es que no sea solo para el, sino para toda su familia, lo que agotaría tus recursos rápidamente.

Unos pocos días después, el caos se apoderaría de las calles, y salir supondría estar expuesto a ser atracado por cualquiera que estuviese pasando necesidad. Si no te queda más remedio, hazlo por la noche entre las 3 y las 5 de la mañana, vestido de negro, en silencio y sin luces/linternas.

No obstante, si el sistema continúa caído y el ejercito/policía son incapaces de mantener la situación controlada, la recomendación es marcharte a un lugar más apartado antes de que llegue la fase 3. Para ello, ya debes tener previsto un plan de evacuación con un lugar donde ir y todo lo necesario para realizar el viaje en las mejores condiciones.
NOTA: Selecciona muy bien lo que vas a llevar, evitando cualquier elemento que no sea imprescindible. Si calculas que no podrás llevar todo el agua y comida que tienes almacenada, lleva la necesaria e intenta esconder el resto en los lugares más seguros posible. Un buen consejo es que antes de marcharte dejes la casa lo más desordenada posible e incluso, la puerta principal abierta con el fin de hacer creer que ya ha sido saqueada.

*FASE 3 (Caos). *Aquí comenzaría el verdadero reto de sobrevivir. Esta fase daría comienzo cuando las provisiones de la mayoría de la población, comenzasen a escasear. El saqueo de supermercados y tiendas de barrio, así como de restaurantes y demás lugares donde se sospecha que hay comida, sería el punto de inflexión. Los rumores de barrio de que en tal casa tienen agua y comida comenzarían a propagarse por todos los vecindarios y la psicología de rebaño, aglutinaría todos esas personas al más puro estilo "caza de brujas". Si aún no te has marchado ya, tu mejor salida es intentar camuflarte con el resto de vecinos desesperados. Fíjate en qué estado físico se encuentran la mayoría e intenta parecerte a ellos tanto en su forma de actuar como de vestir. En esta fase, esconderte/atrincherarte en casa requiere de unos medios e información específica como por ejemplo, de cuanta agua y comida dispones o si estás preparado para deshacerte de los desechos generados.


----------



## Bien boa (22 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te reto a dormir en verano en Andalucia en mitad del campo en el suelo, hablo del interior infernal, se nota que eres de ciudad, sin acritud.
> 
> El hombre esta muy bien preparado para el calor, pero no asi para el frio, se puede tener un choque hipotermico y morir con temperaturas de 15º, de hecho el frio es un creador natural de trombos y causa mas infartos de los que se cree.
> 
> El frio mantenido de una noche en un olivar en la nada puede matar a alguien de frio, pero nada, el que crea que no es posible que pruebe a ver que tal esta por la mañana.



Esta noche 8º de mínima en mi estación en mi casa , en un olivar sevillano. Me he tenido que abrigar.al salir esta mañana.

Te doy toda la razón respecto a protegerse del frio y estar preparado para ello aunque vivas en costa. Pasar frio es muy jodido, desmoraliza y puedes enfermar.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (22 Jun 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> *Os pongo un extracto de las conclusiones a las que he llegado después de investigar, estudiar y valorar una situación de colapso. No espero que lo toméis al pie de la letra, pero es posible que encontréis información útil.*
> 
> Un apagón de varios días, una noticia impactante como por ejemplo el inicio de una guerra mundial, el anuncio de un default/corralito/colapso, un ataque directo sin previo aviso por parte de Rusia, un desabastecimiento repentino de gasolina, etc.
> 
> ...



Muy bien desarollado, un tema a tener en cuenta es hasta qué punto puede caer, la policía. Militares. Sanitarios..y bomberos tienen familia y querrán protegerles, aquí puede venir otro grave problema con los últimos, los incendios, si nadie los apaga, o incluso evitan que los apaguen, la ciudad entera puede ser un osario, o que falle el suministro de agua..sí o sí hay que tener alternativa, mochilas preparadas y aún así si te ven con ellas..uf


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (22 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te reto a dormir en verano en Andalucia en mitad del campo en el suelo, hablo del interior infernal, se nota que eres de ciudad, sin acritud.
> 
> El hombre esta muy bien preparado para el calor, pero no asi para el frio, se puede tener un choque hipotermico y morir con temperaturas de 15º, de hecho el frio es un creador natural de trombos y causa mas infartos de los que se cree.
> 
> El frio mantenido de una noche en un olivar en la nada puede matar a alguien de frio, pero nada, el que crea que no es posible que pruebe a ver que tal esta por la mañana.



Y sí, si tienes ropa te la puedes quitar, si no la tienes no te la puedes poner, eso decía mi madre..el calor se resiste, la noche con frío, ni vas a dormir, vas a temblar, a la mañana siguiente estarás hecho una mierda. Hay que pasar esa experiencia y no es graciosa


----------



## Bien boa (22 Jun 2022)

Hay 4 pilares básicos para la supervivencia del ser humano.

1.- Comida y bebida
2.- Techo
3.- Calor
4.- Ropa adecuada al clima donde vivas

Si observáis como se vivía en los pueblos de la España profunda hasta 1950, la gente funcionaba con estás 4 cosas . No había tv ni radio, ni libros en la mayoria de las casas, coches , teléfono ni mucho menos internet. Luego enfermabas ,mala suerte, si , una putada, si podías pagar al médico o recurrías a la beneficencia.

Si cubrías las 4 necesidades tenías menos posiblidades de enfermar; pensad que a principios del siglo XX la gente moría a paladas de tuberculosis hasta en la más rancia aristocracia, por ejemplo, la madre de la Duquesa de Alba ( Cayetana). Imaginaos lo que ocurría en las familias pobres.

Una vez cubiertas esas 4 necesidades, puedes mejorar tu situación , con mejores alimentos en época de escasez , medicinas si las puedes conseguir, herramientas para rentabilizar tu trabajo, libros para cultivarte y no convertirte en un calabacín o simplemente para aprender cosas que te puedan ayudar.

Desgraciadamente, la éxodo a la ciudad no ha hecho olvidar estas cosas , que nuestros abuelos sabían muy bien. Hoy dependemos de una red de comercios y supermercados sujetos a una dependencia de la distribución. Si algo falla, los millones de personas que viven en una gran ciudad no lo van a pasar bien.

Un preper de ciudad debe tener un objetivo prioritario; salir de la ciudad antes que los demás y tener un sitio preparado. Si no lo puedes comprar, alquila algo en un pueblo , por ejemplo, durante un año, y lo tienes lleno de provisiones. Ni aunque hagas un bunker en tu piso te vas a librar, porque quien te dice que algún hijo puta prenda fuego al bloque y te vas a quedar en tu habitación del pánico como un espeto con tus raciones de campaña y las latas de fabada.

Si no puedes salir, pura supervivencia urbana de maricón el último. La peor opción. Y siempre atento a los rumores y a tu instinto; conozco a personas que presintieron el Alzamiento de 1936 y escaparon del Madrid republicano de una muerte segura unos dias antes.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Chaplin (5 Jul 2022)

.https://bigthink.com/starts-with-a-bang/oldest-trees-solar-storm/?ref=refind


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jul 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> .https://bigthink.com/starts-with-a-bang/oldest-trees-solar-storm/?ref=refind



Es dificil que nos toque esa loteria, podria ser, pero muy dificil.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jul 2022)

Para nada las luces apagadas, da por hecho que vamos a tener cortes de luz este invierno, prepara focos de luz diferentes, en mi caso tengo desde linternas y faroles a pilas hasta lamparas de aceite del siglo pasado. Si te da miedo que tus vecinos te vean cierra las ventanas de noche con cortinas o baja persianas.

La noche siempre es el momento mas peligroso, convierte tu casa en tu particular bunker si vives alejado y apartado, no es dificil ni siqueiera es caro.

Con respecto a la comida yo la tengo distribuida por varios puntos, pero siempre a mi alcance, no me gusta la idea de ebterrar en barriles comida, basicamente esos barriles los usaria para llenarlos de agua y que sea mi provision particular.

Lo importante es parecer uno mas, no llamar demasiado la atencion.

Si estuviese aislado, casa exenta y sin vecinos procuraria si la cosa se complica no estar solo con mi mujer y mis hijos, sobre todo si son pequeños, busca mas compañia.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jul 2022)

El que no haya comprado un panel solar portátil para cargar el móvil es poco o nada prepper.


----------



## Chaplin (6 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> El que no haya comprado un panel solar portátil para cargar el móvil es poco o nada prepper.



El que piense que van a funcionar los móviles cuando haya apagones generalizados es un iluso, en una tormenta solar ya ni te cuento...


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jul 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> El que piense que van a funcionar los móviles cuando haya apagones generalizados es un iluso, en una tormenta solar ya ni te cuento...



Los cargadores solares pueden cargar otras cosas... 
Y los móviles tienen muchos usos, oír la radio y sus avisos de emergencia, mirar memes de burbuga... 

Me refiero que es algo muy básico para empezar. Y si hay PEM..., pues se protege todo lo electrónico.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (6 Jul 2022)

Que bien lo haces, se nota que eres aplicada y precavida. Tus posibilidades de sobrevivir al madmax han aumentado considerablemente!! Jejej 
Que más cosas te has preparado? Cuéntanos un poco...


----------



## Lobo_blanco (7 Jul 2022)

Que no me estaba riéndo de ti, te lo preguntaba enserio aunque es fácil que se confundan las intenciones en el floro. Me ha parecido curioso lo de imprimir las cosas, yo quiero imprimirme varias cosas pero tipo manuales de supervivencia y de primeros auxilios, etc...


----------



## Benedictio (18 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> El aceite de orégano es uno de los mayores antibióticos naturales,creo que puse un link sobre estudios del mismo (si no se puede buscar fácilmente en Google) es bueno contra bacterias de amplio espectro ,la e coli y muchos más.



Recomiendas alguno en particular? Marca, concentración etc.?
Y como lo usas de forma tópica e interna?


----------



## ray merryman (18 Jul 2022)

Benedictio dijo:


> Recomiendas alguno en particular? Marca, concentración etc.?
> Y como lo usas de forma tópica e interna?



Mira sobre todo que tenga un alto nivel de carvacrol.
Yo uso uno de Amazon (de la marca zane hellas tiene un 85 de carvacrol si no recuerdo mal)
Compre el primer bote de 50 ml en el 2019 y durante la pandemia lo usaba de forma interna un par de gotas en una botella de agua y me duró casi dos años.
Dura muchísimo y lo he utilizado para muchas cosas.
Hace poco compre otro bote por tener.
Ojo con usarlo de forma tópica sin diluir y más de una gota,quema como el infierno, una vez me hizo una quemadura en la piel.
Lo malo es si no toleras el olor,aunque a mí me gusta,como digo cuidado con no diluir o pasarse en las gotas alguna vez también me he pasado con las gotas al diluir en un vaso de agua para hacer gárgaras y quema las papilas y la garganta.

En foros yankis lo usan de forma interna para tratar bacterias incluso neumonías (al principio de la pandemia lo usaba para prevenir el virus,ante el miedo y desconocimiento que teníamos) yde firma externa lo uso cuando me trato un "uñero" que me sale en el dedo gordo para que no se infecte.
Saludos.


----------



## Benedictio (18 Jul 2022)

En algún sitio leí que uno de los usos, era para las caries y de forma tópica 
Gracias por responder
@ray merryman


----------



## ray merryman (18 Jul 2022)

Benedictio dijo:


> En algún sitio leí que uno de los usos, era para las caries y de forma tópica
> Gracias por responder
> @ray merryman



Exacto,lo he usado a nivel bucal también,cuando alguna vez he tenido inflamación de las encias por usar hilo dental muy fuerte o cualquier cosa una gota en un vaso de agua y enjuages y mano de santo.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Jul 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Da igual donde vivas, piso pequeño, casa, bloque... esto es indiferente, es muy recomendable tener una despensa lo mejor surtida posible, no solo de arroz y legumbres, en nuestro caso, todos los que estamos aqui podemos almacenar sin muchos problemas una cantidad decente de latas. Tienen una ventaja innegable, el producto esta ya cocinado, la variedad es inmensa, son muy faciles de transportar y almacenar, el consumo esta garantizado, si pasan dos años o tres y no han servido se pueden usar sin problemas, son baratas.
> 
> Tener unas 30 latas por unidad familiar pude ser la diferencia entre verse en un supermercado en una situacion de panico con el riesgo que supone, o estar tranquilamente en casa viendo peleas y saqueos en las calles. El objetivo de todo esto es no tener la necesidad de salir, la calle siempre es un peligro y se debe evitar sobre todo en los primeros momentos.



En primer lugar agradecer el post que abrió, muy instructivo.

Sobre el tema de la comida enlatada o enfrascada, la verdad que no hay tanta variedad como en su momento pude imaginar, si nos vamos a latas de carne, magro de cerdo, pechuga de pavo, pollo al natural, salchichas y albóndigas. Descarto las típicas latas de ragout de ternera porque las que abrí están más cerca de una sopa espesa de verduras con dos trozos de carne que el típico guiso que hacemos cualquiera en casa.

De ahí que me preguntara por algún recetario que se nutriera en exclusiva de productos provenientes de conservas, pero poco encontré por no decir nada, todos requieren algo de manipulado en fuego aparte de calentar, o se precisa de alimentos que deban ser guardados en nevera. ¿Conoce Ud. algún tipo de recetario? Ahora me voy centrando en realizar pequeños experimentos para ver qué tal saldría tal combinación, la semana pasada bote de pisto con dos latas de pollo al natural, calentón, un par de biscottes y la verdad que mejor de lo que esperaba (también es cierto que hay que dar con marcas y calidades).

Creo que se ha tratado el tema de las sopas deshidratadas, pero no me suena haber leído nada sobre las cremas ya hechas. Lo suyo es hacerlas en casa con productos frescos, un buen caldo de pollo casero, sus tiempo de cocción y batidora. Pero en determinadas situaciones rasgar el brick, volcar en un cazo y colocar en hornillo, puede ser una solución rápida y eficaz.


----------



## Tió Justino (22 Jul 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> La Jarella aconsejaba tener unos 100 kg de arroz para el madmax. Me suena que alguien decía que se podía conservar bien en botellas de plástico bien cerradas. No he encontrado dicha información. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia?



Traigo la pregunta de otro hilo


----------



## Falcatón (22 Jul 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Traigo la pregunta de otro hilo



Mira que sóis vaguitos, colegas. Basta con teclear algo similar a: "cómo conservar el arroz durante mucho tiempo". El resultado es este: Cómo almacenar arroz y granos secos durante un largo tiempo


----------



## Tió Justino (23 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Mira que sóis vaguitos, colegas. Basta con teclear algo similar a: "cómo conservar el arroz durante mucho tiempo". El resultado es este: Cómo almacenar arroz y granos secos durante un largo tiempo



Gracias por contestar. Si te fijas bien en la pregunta, no preguntaba "como almacenar". La pregunta era si alguien tenía EXPERIENCIA. Si alguien ha seguido indicaciones encontradas en google, por ejemplo, y despues de muchos, años le ha dado buen resultado o por el contrario ha aparecido gorgojo, moho, u otros problemas. 
De la información que se puede encontrar, la que parece mas fiable es la que usa unos absorbentes de oxígeno que se introducen en el recipiente. Si el recipiente es de plástico (por ejemplo una botella), se puede observar como se arruga al hacerse el vacío.


----------



## bitxera (23 Jul 2022)

Los cartuchos de los campingaz de los hornillos que duración tienen?


----------



## Falcatón (23 Jul 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Gracias por contestar. Si te fijas bien en la pregunta, no preguntaba "como almacenar". La pregunta era si alguien tenía EXPERIENCIA. Si alguien ha seguido indicaciones encontradas en google, por ejemplo, y despues de muchos, años le ha dado buen resultado o por el contrario ha aparecido gorgojo, moho, u otros problemas.
> De la información que se puede encontrar, la que parece mas fiable es la que usa unos absorbentes de oxígeno que se introducen en el recipiente. Si el recipiente es de plástico (por ejemplo una botella), se puede observar como se arruga al hacerse el vacío.



Yo tengo un montonazo de botellas de alubias, lentejas, garbanzos, arroz, pasta, etc. con hojas de laurel y un algodoncito con alcohol quemado dentro para consumir el oxígeno. Aparentemente todo está bien, no hay moho ni gorgojos (ya me gustaría saber cómo vivirían sin oxígeno) pero no he consumido-abierto ninguna de esas botellas para hablarte del sabor.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (28 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Mira sobre todo que tenga un alto nivel de carvacrol.
> Yo uso uno de Amazon (de la marca zane hellas tiene un 85 de carvacrol si no recuerdo mal)
> Compre el primer bote de 50 ml en el 2019 y durante la pandemia lo usaba de forma interna un par de gotas en una botella de agua y me duró casi dos años.
> Dura muchísimo y lo he utilizado para muchas cosas.
> ...



Yo llevo dos semanas usando un gota para lavarme los dientes y estoy impresionada con el resultado.


----------



## Acid (28 Jul 2022)

Buenos consejos, empiezo a leer tranquilamente


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2022)

Son tres minutos, de todas formas de esto se ha hablado ya en este hilo, una de las normas del preparacionismo es el silencio absoluto sobre tu actividad. ESTO NO SE CUENTA A NADIE.

Personalmente estoy listo para un apagon, o disturbios en las calles, o fallos en la cadena de suministros, o falta de agua, por supuesto se defender mi casa de forma tanto activa como pasiva, aconsejo sobre todo la pasiva, para la cual estoy listo, pero eso si, la unica persona que sabe como funciona todo y donde esta absolutamente todo es mi mujer y NADIE MAS, ni siquiera mis hijos, nadie sabe nada, soy una persona normal y corriente que actuara de la forma normal y corriente y si hay racionamiento se pondra en la cola como todo el mundo a por su parte de comida o lo que sea que den.

Es un error ponerse un faro en caso de problemas por que no dudeis que vuestras propias familias os denunciaran a la primera de cambio por un trozo de comida o lo que sea, pero siendo esto España simplemente por el placer de joderos la vida y ver como las autoridades asaltan tu vivienda para quitarte lo que tienes.


----------



## mikasa (1 Ago 2022)

Almacenamiento para un periodo más largo


Almacenamiento para un periodo más largo




www.churchofjesuschrist.org




Aqui explican cómo almacenar, etc. 
Y acordaos de almacenar cosas como paté. No sólo proteína, la grasa tambien es necesaria.


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Ago 2022)

Qué web son buenas para buscar trabajo, es para un amigo?

*En hostelería, cocinero o auxiliar de cocina


----------



## Jahco81 (3 Ago 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, he comprado ya una de esa marca, pero no ese modelo, es oferta flash de Amazon ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que tal la experiencia tras meses de prueba?
Estoy pensando en hacerme con un cacharro de estos, con una batería de unos 1000 W. 
En principio miré un generador de gasolina, pero acumular gasolina y el ruido que hace me echa para atrás.


----------



## paqui.67 (3 Ago 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> ¿Que tal la experiencia tras meses de prueba?
> Estoy pensando en hacerme con un cacharro de estos, con una batería de unos 1000 W.
> En principio miré un generador de gasolina, pero acumular gasolina y el ruido que hace me echa para atrás.



Hola
Pues seamos sinceros, yo la compré para una situación de Mad Max por si llegaba el apagón, pero ya que la tengo le estoy dando uso en casa por el precio de la electricidad.

El panel solar de 120w tarda unas cinco horas en cargar a pleno sol (vivo en el sudeste). Tiene distintos tipos de salida, la uso para cargar móviles, Mac, Ipad, máquina de afeitar, cepillos de dientes, todas las tardes en invierno le conecto el flexo LED de estudio unas cinco horas, y a la noche la lámpara LED cuando estamos viendo TV que tiene unos 10w y suele estar encendida un par de horas, nada de frigorífico ni plancha, con eso no puede. Con todo lo anterior dura dos días y la cargo al tercero. 

La ECO-WORTHY 84Wh la devolví, eso es de juguete.


----------



## paqui.67 (3 Ago 2022)

bitxera dijo:


> Los cartuchos de los campingaz de los hornillos que duración tienen?



He estado 15 días fuera y he agotado dos cartuchos entre hacer el café a diario y calentar latas preparadas.
Café por la mañana y por la tarde, y dos latas en la comida cada dos días.


----------



## Rocker (3 Ago 2022)

Al final un sistema como en las autocaravanas con baterías más varios paneles solares va a ser lo mejor para dejar de pagar la conexión a la luz y estar exento de apagones.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ago 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> He estado 15 días fuera y he agotado dos cartuchos entre hacer el café a diario y calentar latas preparadas.
> Café por la mañana y por la tarde, y dos latas en la comida cada dos días.



Vamos, un cartucho por semana, siendo lonchafinista...


----------



## Rocker (3 Ago 2022)

Interesante el mensaje, tenía interés por saber si alguien había probado a vivir así. Pues la verdad ni idea de la configuración, supongo que para tener inducción habrá falta más placas... 

Yo con lavadora y frigorífico siempre conectado me conformaría la verdad. Ese sistema es que se cargan por diesel también con el motor en funcionamiento cuando no hay suficiente luz solar, así es como hacen en las caravanas y en los barcos.
No se por precio si sale cuenta o no viendo cómo se está poniendo la tarifa de la luz. 
Igual lo ideal es ese sistema para poder tener el frigorífico, obviamente para cargar ordenador, móviles ya se entiende que más que de sobra.
Y luego para cocinar o gas o cocina de leña/carbón, así en invierno también da calor, en verano gas por ejemplo.


----------



## paqui.67 (3 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Vamos, un cartucho por semana, siendo lonchafinista...



Prácticamente, si.


----------



## Rocker (3 Ago 2022)

Sí creo que las baterías a tener en cuenta son las marinas de litio, como las que ponen en cualquier yate. Básicamente mueven y cargan todo, frigorífico y lavadora. Duración ni idea pero como mínimo 10 años. El precio de todo el sistema ni idea. Sólo compensa si no quieres depender de la mafia de precios de las eléctricas y de los posibles apagones o limitaciones. En realidad lo único importante es una nevera, congelador. 
La lavadora, pues como antiguamente, a mano.

Lo de los generadores ya había oido lo del ruido, de hecho son los que usan en las ferias, cuando montan las caravanas para hacer funcionar un café bar o lo que sea. Al final no te quita de depender de gasolina. Realmente para una casa autosuficiente dependes mucho de las horas solares al año, y de tener fácil acceso a agua.

En realidad para autoabastecerse hay que combinar varios métodos, para la luz mínima para un frigorífico placas solares y sistemas de baterías, y para cocinar generar tu propio gas además de generar también fertilizante y cocina de carbón/leña.

Con todo ello, realmente puedes dejar de depender de las empresas eléctricas o de gas. Y en realidad ni siquiera es tan caro, lo más caro es la casa.


----------



## Jahco81 (3 Ago 2022)

Un par de apuntes que me parecen interesantes:
- Un extintor, son baratos y en caso de necesidad pueden ser decisivos. Además, si rocias a alguien con eso lo ahogas un buen rato ( comprobado en persona )

- Cargar el movil de manuales que normalmente ni mirariamos. Se puede ir internet, pero el movil puede servirnos de biblioteca si lo hemos preparado. 
En telegram hay canales con mucho material.


----------



## PedrelGuape (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## naburiano (4 Ago 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> la gente ha visto demasiadas pelis de zombis.
> 
> en caso de problemas las ciudades solo se vacian en las peliculas.
> 
> en el mundo real tenemos los ejemplos de libia e irak, se abandonaron las ciudades? claro que no.



Esos países que mencionas, en su mayor parte son desérticos. En Irak, si abandonas la ciudad, nunca te vas lejos de los ríos.

España no es un país muy húmedo tampoco, que digamos, pero, desde luego, hay más posibilidades de abandonar las ciudades que en esos países que mencionas.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ago 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Esos países que mencionas, en su mayor parte son desérticos. En Irak, si abandonas la ciudad, nunca te vas lejos de los ríos.
> 
> España no es un país muy húmedo tampoco, que digamos, pero, desde luego, hay más posibilidades de abandonar las ciudades que en esos países que mencionas.



Y te vas al campo a comer bayas silvestres, no te jode...

Yo creo que en tiempos de tensión, la gente se vuelve conservadora y prefiere seguir como iba, además de que ciertas cosas se mantendrán en ciudades pero no en entornos rurales.

Yo creo que a medio plazo, ciudad, y a largo, si la hecatombe sigue, pueblo.


----------



## naburiano (4 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y te vas al campo a comer bayas silvestres, no te jode...
> 
> Yo creo que en tiempos de tensión, la gente se vuelve conservadora y prefiere seguir como iba, además de que ciertas cosas se mantendrán en ciudades pero no en entornos rurales.
> 
> Yo creo que a medio plazo, ciudad, y a largo, si la hecatombe sigue, pueblo.



Puede que tengas razón, pero en España, para comer, en situaciones madmaxistas, siempre se ha comido más en el campo, como por ejemplo, durante la posguerra.

Por supuesto, sin pozo, no hay nada que hacer en el campo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Llha ?...


----------

